# AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ Club!



## WBaS

Having one of these myself, I am naturally quite curious about everyone elses







. I'm interested in overclocking it myself, but people may include any information on theirs that they feel necessary.

*I'd like to see at minimun:*
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

*Examples of optional information:*
stepping
screenshots
benchmark scores
etc.

I'll post mine once I get home in about half an hour. If you have any other suggestions or comments please leave them. Thanks and enjoy!









EDIT (2/29/08): I will try to get everyone in the club listed. Also, this list may include members who have changed cpu since posting here. If your name is missing, please let me know.

EDIT (10/7/08): Alphabetized members list.

EDIT (1/3/09): The list of members has become quite long. Unfortunately I don't think I can keep the list updated so I will remove it. If you'd like to remain linked to the club, feel free to include a link in your signature.


----------



## LoGGi!

Well I have one









1) 224MHz
2) 15x
3) 3360MHz
4) 1.38v
5) HT 5X
6) never really ran any tests =/ but i figure if it don't crash during 3Dmark06 it should hold together








7) Under load my temps reach 37C
8) I have a Arctic cooling AM2 heatpipe-fan cooler don't remember model name but it's a pretty standard version.

The stepping is JH-F3, I'ts been ticking like a clock since the first day and I'm really satisfied with this processor. Just lovin' it.


----------



## WBaS

Nice thanks for posting! Is the "arctic cooling AM2 heatpipe-fan cooler" the arctic freezer 64 pro? I'm curious how you're able to run that clock with only 1.38v? I suppose you haven't run any thorough stability tests so maybe it's not quite as stable. Nice OC by the way









Here are my specs:

1) 229Mhz
2) 14x
3) 3206Mhz
4) 1.45v
5) HT 4x
6) Orthos 27 minutes
7) Coretemp max temp 58C (not that high during 3dmark or gaming)








8) Stock... but obviously I want better cooling

Not sure what my stepping is... cpu-z says 3, but the revision is JH-F3 as well.


----------



## LoGGi!

Yeah that's the cooler, and no I haven't really tried any long time stress test but it has never shut down whatever I have played, extracted or anything so it works for me







and besides my motherboard (M2N4 SLI) is a low V power one







if the revision is the JH-F3 then that's the stepping. btw good job you too


----------



## bfgDennis

I have a M2N32-SLI DELUXE Mobo, currently Im at 273x12= 3276 with a
1.472Vcore HT is at 5x

I can hit 3300 (275x12) and run 3dmark successfuly, but when I play games I BSOD

I find Games like WIC, Dirt prefer a lower HT and fast ram...


----------



## WBaS

Yeah that's why I went with the x14 cpu multi. It let me oc my ram a bit







. I'd still like to get my cpu up more though. I suppose I'll have to wait for cooling. But even then I doubt it will give me much headroom.


----------



## Cryraxz

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urrent=1OC.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urrent=1OC.jpg

I can hit 3.7/8 with changing the ram timings but not very stable.


----------



## LoGGi!

The 6000+ Windsors max out just above 3.75 (you can get it higher but not stable)







a friend has his 6400+ up on 3.8







although he has a SAPPHIRE PURE crossfire mobo so that explains the overclocking $$







im stuck with this crappy M2N4 SLI now that my M2R32 MVP fried =( and this mobo can't get Vcore over 1.35 unless i set it to auto and it won't go over 1.36 =/ so right now im only running at 3240MHz


----------



## WBaS

Yeah I'm stuck with this mobo too


----------



## mrselfdestruct

1) 222MHz
2) 15x
3) 3330MHz
4) 1.4125v
5) HT 4X
6) No crashes with any programs/games yet, did 3hrs under Orthos before I wanted to play games








7) 36C under load, measured by Everest
8) Water cooling system

10,906 in 3D Mark 06.

Still tweaking so values here may change, not my final overclock.


----------



## WBaS

Nice oc mrselfdestruct







You got it stable with 1.4125v? What program are you using to confirm that? I found with my system that it bumps the voltage up under load a little


----------



## theartist

I don't have it...........yet, FedEx is to be delivering it today along with a new motherboard. The wait is killing me.


----------



## WBaS

Always glad to have another member! But why did you feel you needed it? I'm sure you could OC your 4600 some?


----------



## LoGGi!

I think the MSI K9N Neo might have bottlenecked his cpu and gfx card? Or just not be able to OC that well..? I might be wrong but I read only the K9N Platinum and Gold boards can decently OC? =(


----------



## theartist

MSI K9N Neo was stopping me from going above 2.7 due to not being able to change the voltage. Along with my 6000+ came a K9A Platinum and a second video card for crossfire, coolers for both and some other stuff.

The stepping is CCB8F, what is yall's opinion on what I should expect out of it?


----------



## WBaS

Don't know that much about AMD stepping. But people typically get 3.3 or 3.4Ghz with good cooling.


----------



## verbatim81973

Awe, just x2 6000+? I have an fx-62, would have liked to join your club.


----------



## WBaS

I would have liked you to join too... too bad your not as cool! lol


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I would have liked you to join too... too bad your not as cool! lol









Kick a feller while he is down lol.







Good luck with the club and the overclocking y'all.


----------



## ThatGuy16

6000's only? its the same chip pshh...














lol


----------



## WBaS

Well if other people joined it then it wouldn't be the 6000 club would it?


----------



## Skubi

Vista64 keeps locking up so I can't really get anything accomplished with my 6000+ rig so here I am posting from my s939 4800+ rig lol. Trying to get that rig stable but just doesn't wanna cooperate with me lol. Water cooled the cpu with D5, PA120.2, and Fusion block. 1200W Thermaltake psu and 4GB Mushkin XP2-6400 ram (996561 kit) 4-3-3-10 2.2V


----------



## WBaS

Sounds nice, you should fill in your system specs here. Hope you get it working!


----------



## Skubi

Ok, I filled that out, thanks a ton for the link! Now I found out my problem, when Vista was updating, it was the nvidia RAID drivers through M$ that we're FUBAR'ing my pc. Even made me think I had a bad hdd because it nuked my RAID0 setup once. Now she's up and running again, have to pull out one stick of memory just to get Vista jump started. Then I noticed the heatspreaders on my RAM aren't touching all the chips on one stick, so Mushkin told me to RMA them. Another issue! So I'm probably going to pick up a 2GB kit of GEIL Esoteria to hold me over. But got my FSB up to 210 stable!!! LOL


----------



## LoGGi!

Uh, if you have to pull out a ram to get it started then deff. RMA them =) get some Geils or G.Skills (great OCers both of them)


----------



## Skubi

The kit I have are supposed to OC great, but right now I can't even get my FSB to 215 w/o stupid BSOD "IRQ_IS_COMPLETELY_SCREWED" warning and a memory dump lol. Running 2 instances of memtest right now to see if it is my memory, it's getting RMA'd either way because of the heatspreaders.


----------



## WBaS

Glad you've got things figured out. You got a blistering 210 Ref. Clk??!







lol Bet you can't wait to get things working properly...


----------



## LoGGi!

Might it be the volts for your CPU or RAM that is keeping it off? 
What's your Vcore(COU voltage) and Vdimm(Ram voltage) ? Also what's the HT link running at? You can check all that info easily in CPU-Z;http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/win...ew-38137.shtml


----------



## SoloSolider

I'm here! Count me in!


----------



## WBaS

WOOT another member! Could you please post some of the things I mentioned in the orignal post? Thanks.


----------



## Skubi

RAM is at 2.2v (2.2-2.25 Mushkin specs) cpu is at 1.425v but last I checked on cpu-z it said 1.408v (@212FSB). Ran 2 instances of memtest for a few hours without a hitch. CPU temp never over 37c.


----------



## LoGGi!

Hmm, seems alright. =/


----------



## Skubi

Just ordered GEIL Esoteria 2GB kit of DDR2-800 cas4 ram, a Logitech G9 (I should own stock in Logitech lol), and a stupid VGA(d-sub) cable so I don't have to keep switching my monitor cable from one computer to the other lol. Let me update Photobucket and I'll post links to pics.


----------



## WBaS

Sure, pics are always nice


----------



## Skubi

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/f...doobie/Gamer2/
Gamer2
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/f...doobie/Gamer1/
Gamer1


----------



## Garmxcore

i wish i had one


----------



## Skubi

The Vista Nightmares almost aren't worth DX10.....
Just a quick question, my Crosshair reports my MB temp at about 59c, isn't that a little high??


----------



## Nihilist

Even though my computer is currently S.O.L. until I get my power supply, I'll still post with what I had it clocked too before it blew up 2 power supplies









Also bear in mind I have a crappy overclock motherboard(or so I've heard), the ASUS M2A-VM.

1) 225mhz
2) 15x
3) 3375mhz
4) 1.425v
5) HTT Multiplier (mobo didn't support changing it)
6) Ran fine for almost half a day, then the PSU blew up when I was running 3dmark06, think due to overclocking my Video Card too high and just a crappy $30 PSU. Second PSU I blew up(and yes it shot sparks in my computer), was an even worse stock PSU that came with my case.
7) Regularly runs at about 50c, highest it got was 55c with stock cooling.
8) Just stock cooling, 3 case fans.


----------



## WBaS

Cool, I hope you learned your lession and got a quality PSU?


----------



## ma7moud

man... 6000+ is one of the biggest mistakes you guys ever did!
it's 135w and 5600+ is 85w .Performance gain 3% i overclocked the 5600+ to reach 3150 mhz and it was 45 C under load & very stable 6000+ is heat whore!!


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:

Cool, I hope you learned your lession and got a quality PSU?
Yes, I did learn my lesson.







My mistake was I rushed into buying the parts for this computer and did my research after my purchases, not the other way around. Not sure what I was thinking really. I probably would have saved money and built a more stable, probably quicker computer if I was just a little more patient. I got antsy about a new computer and overzealous. Oh well live and learn I guess...


----------



## Skubi

I could let you borrow one rail off my quad rail 1200W psu next time lol.


----------



## Skubi

Ok guys, I need some help on voltages. PC Probe2 is all screwed up, saying my CPU-NB, NB COre, NB2.5, DDR2Term, SB Core, SB PLL, and DDR2 are all at 4.08 which is BAD! I have most of those voltages set to auto in my BIOS and need to know what I should set them at. All my other voltages read normal, but my cpu temp reads 9c higher than core temp, 32c compared to 23c (and it's friggen cold in here lol). MB temps are same on nv monitor as Probe @46c which is still high (I added a temporary fan until I get a 40mm) and it's cold in here, did I mention that? lol


----------



## t_spec90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ma7moud*


man... 6000+ is one of the biggest mistakes you guys ever did!
it's 135w and 5600+ is 85w .Performance gain 3% i overclocked the 5600+ to reach 3150 mhz and it was 45 C under load & very stable 6000+ is heat whore!!


 Check out the 5600 thread.


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ma7moud*


man... 6000+ is one of the biggest mistakes you guys ever did!
it's *135w* and 5600+ is 85w .Performance gain 3% i overclocked the 5600+ to reach 3150 mhz and it was 45 C under load & very stable *6000+ is heat whore!!*


90nm... have yet to see my OC'd 6000+ to get over 38 C under full load..


----------



## Skubi

Have yet to see my 6000+ go over 35c full load stock (still not stable tho...)


----------



## QuakeMazer

I've got mine at 3.3 ghz at 24 cel full load cant seem to get it stable after 3.3 though







orthos just not having it got it up to 3.495 but couldnt keep orthos running for longer than 30 seconds


----------



## mrselfdestruct

Most recent overclock:


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuakeMazer*


I've got mine at 3.3 ghz at 24 cel full load cant seem to get it stable after 3.3 though







orthos just not having it got it up to 3.495 but couldnt keep orthos running for longer than 30 seconds


4 ram sticks? loosen the timings or try having only 2 rams in and go higher ?


----------



## bfgDennis

here's mines as of today


----------



## SoloSolider

This my proven overclock,







I have had 3.380 before but I could not get through Orthos. Another problem i'm having is I think my ram is starting to go. I ran 4 different mem test programs on my ram and the only one that says my ram is bad is memtest+86. Anyone else have this problem? Also if I tighten my timings on my ram to 4-4-4-15 2t my computer will boot just not be stable, I get crashing programs and such. This was my second attemp the first attemp errored 45 sec in I just restarted the comp and tried again. Anyone know about Orthos stress.txt file I can never find it and I don't quite understand what the errors mean other than unstable.

If I run core temp on my computer it shuts my computer down after 30 seconds not sure why though but thats why I have PC probe running in that pic. *That second pic shows my RAM and PCI-E speeds.

OS: Windows XP Home 32 Bit
Vcore: 1.5v
Reference Clock: 254Mhz
Multi: 13x
HTT Multi: 4x
CPU Cooler: Rosewill Z3
Mods: None really just alot of fans, sounds like a vaccume.
Temps: Never broke 50 Cel full load. Ambient RT: 74 F w/ Celling fan on.
Run Time: Orthos: 8 Hours and 17 Min, Windows Memtest: 2 Cycles, MicroScope Memtest: 1 Cycle, Memtest in Windows: 40 Min.


----------



## Skubi

What OS are you running?


----------



## t_spec90

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:

man... 6000+ is one of the biggest mistakes you guys ever did!
it's 135w and 5600+ is 85w .Performance gain 3% i overclocked the 5600+ to reach 3150 mhz and it was 45 C under load & very stable 6000+ is heat whore!!
I don't take kindly to you bashing our club! Congrats on your work, but please don't take away from the work of others.

Nice overclocks everyone, keep up the good work!







I actually decreased my OC a little because I didn't like running as hot on stock cooling.


----------



## bfgDennis

my last post was messed up..

here's my 3dmark06 score


----------



## Skubi

I tried just OC'ing my Ultra to get a better 3dMark06 score, but I was getting close to zero gain going from 655 core to 705 and 1125 memory to 1145. I was scoring around *10890*. PC seems seems stable until I tried to open GPU-Z and it locked up, but I think that's my fault for changing what folder it was in and not creating a new shortcut lol.


----------



## WBaS

Nice score! I wish I could afford the 8800's...


----------



## Puttenimunn

Here is my first try to overclock.

Core speed: 3240Mhz
Multiplier: x12
V core: 1,5V
Bus Speed: 270Mhz
Ht link: 1350
Ram: 5-5-5-15 2T Dual x4 FSB 1080Mhz
Xp Pro 32bit Sp2 Dx9c

3D mark06 screenshott with cpu-z

I would like some advice, as i am pretty new to overclocking.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

hey guys 6000+ owner here.

I usually keep it at stock 3015
x15 multiplier @201
my mobo wont let me raise voltage so I cant get much of an overclock








new mobo coming soon and will update








*EDIT* Vcore is at 1.35


----------



## williamx

Core speed: 3309
Multiplier: x15
V core: 1.425
Bus Speed: 220Mhz
Ht link: 1100
Xp Pro 32bit Sp2 Dx9c

So Annoyed can't get it to stay stable above this point...Really want 3.4 at least...tried multiple settings with multiplier and ht and all that, and just can't


----------



## WBaS

Cool Munchkinpuncher, but you should be able to get more of an OC without raising the vcore. Anways, look forward to your update!

EDIT: Hey williamx, can you please fill in your system specs here. Thanks and that's still a nice OC! Good job


----------



## williamx

Alright a little more insight. My Graphics card came oc'ed already going to try to push that a little more today. May have to change my vcore to 1.45 however, ran stable last night been having little problems today. Still wish I could push it more, almost makes me want to buy something else.  Think my g card is what makes me really unhappy though/


----------



## WBaS

I'd stick with that CPU... I don't think there is anything out yet that will be worth spending the extra money for. 1.45vcore isn't bad, I'd recommend you try it. But make sure to watch your temps with stock cooling. I found that when I raised the vcore to 1.45, the max temps under orthos load jumped to high 50's. I like to keep temps to mid 50's so I decided to lower it to 1.4v. By the way... you sure you're mobo isn't the GA-M61P-S3 like mine?


----------



## t_spec90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *williamx*


Alright a little more insight. My Graphics card came oc'ed already going to try to push that a little more today. May have to change my vcore to 1.45 however, ran stable last night been having little problems today. Still wish I could push it more, almost makes me want to buy something else. Think my g card is what makes me really unhappy though/


 Get yourslef the amd 64 freezer pro because you overclocking. I wouldnt recomend you pushing your vcore any further until you upgrade but thats just advice.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125


----------



## williamx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I'd stick with that CPU... I don't think there is anything out yet that will be worth spending the extra money for. 1.45vcore isn't bad, I'd recommend you try it. But make sure to watch your temps with stock cooling. I found that when I raised the vcore to 1.45, the max temps under orthos load jumped to high 50's. I like to keep temps to mid 50's so I decided to lower it to 1.4v. By the way... you sure you're mobo isn't the GA-M61P-S3 like mine?










Yeah that is the same mobo, I'll go edit that, just typed overly quick. Yeah t_spec good point, think I'm going to get me that for real. Only way orthos runs stable now is at 1.45, but makes me run hot around 60 per everest.


----------



## t_spec90

Plus newegg send it the next day! Im getting mine today!


----------



## LoGGi!

That's a good ass cooler


----------



## Skubi

Personally I'd get a cooler by Thermalright if sticking with air, their coolers rock. An Ultra120 Extreme would go well with a 6000+


----------



## WBaS

That is true... but some people don't want to shell out 60+ dollars for a HSF.


----------



## williamx

So is anyone disappointed like me about the oc'ing capability. I understand its 90nm, but still. I don't think even more cooling will help it. It just doesn't run stable over 3.3 really from what I read here for the most part.


----------



## WBaS

That's generally true. I got this processor before I knew much about overclocking so I'm not disappointed in the CPU, I just wish I knew better when I built this system. I would have gone with intel, but oh well... TBH the 6000+ still works nicely and you can't say that it is in any way slow... it's just not the fastest







.


----------



## williamx

Yeah I don't mind it, I am probably more just wanting a better graphics card to go with it. Just really getting into overclocking now myself. I'm sure when the phenoms comes out things will be ok. Good thing the new amd's will work in am2 sockets.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *williamx*


So is anyone disappointed like me about the oc'ing capability. I understand its 90nm, but still. I don't think even more cooling will help it. It just doesn't run stable over 3.3 really from what I read here for the most part.


Well, just to temper whatever disappointment you might be feeling: Remember that 3.0GHz on air cooling is just about the absolute limit of K8/AM2 CPUs, especially a 90nm part. The X2 6000+ is right at that limit; anything you can squeeze out of it is frankly just amazing.

Think of overclocking with conventional cooling like climbing a building, and that 3.0GHz is the top floor. Once you get to the top, there's hardly anything else left to climb, except maybe a radio antenna or something...

To go any higher, you'll need a helicopter (or, a phase-change cooling systems or some other exotic cooling strategy).


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



there's hardly anything else left to climb, except maybe a radio antenna or something...


LOL that cracked me up.


----------



## Skubi

Even then it's only going to get you so far, these chips also have a cold bug. Some chips just can't be coaxed into it, they are just at their limit sooner than others. My X2 4800+ can only get to 2.71Ghz perfectly stable on air and that disappointed me. Granted I love this rig (I use it 99% of the time until my 6000+ bugs are squashed) and then it'll be my media center with it's 894.27GB RAID5 config, SLI, and X-Fi Elite Pro. Hitting the top doesn't make it a dud, just appreciate the fact it didn't turn into a puddle of spooge lol.


----------



## LoGGi!

With these higher end amd's it's all about hitting that sweet spot in the ram timings, I saw a 6000+ at 3.48GHz on air with OCZ SLI 8500 at timings 4-5-4-12-15-2T on a Sapphire PURE Crossfire mobo on a computer tech show. I think it was running Vcore 1.47 and Vdimm 1.95 and had 2 x1950 Pro ultimate gamer cards Crossfired. It was a sweet machine, was up for sale for 2,499â‚¬. Should have bought it


----------



## LoGGi!

Big excuses for double posting but I updated my way of OCing, got some new sweet temps.


----------



## WBaS

Nice. So I've seen that system monitor program before... what program is that? I think I'd like to get it.


----------



## Firann

Well i guess i'm a memeber of the club







Although its running at stock speeds (everything), pc i about 2 weeks old and dunno where to start! I think i might OC my GFX first and then fiddle with the cpu.


----------



## WBaS

Hello and welcome to OCN (and our totally awesome club!)

Overclocking your VGA is really easy. I can guide you through that if you want. Overclocking your CPU/RAM is a little harder, but is still fairly easy once you get the hang of it. There is a lot to read on how to do it and it takes awhile to soak it all in. If you're willing to learn, you will learn a lot here on OCN. Good luck and ask if you have questions!


----------



## Skubi

You can get some impressive numbers out of video cards, my 7950GTs clocked to the moon. Working on my 8800Ultra now and then my 6000+. My Ultra is at 705 core 1145 memory.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Screw ghz, mhz is where its at!









Im not an AM2, s939, but i find this to be a very good OC.

335mhz, and stable. With only 1.47v vcore.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=256203


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Nice. So I've seen that system monitor program before... what program is that? I think I'd like to get it.


It's Asus PC probe II so I'm unsure if it would run on your Gigabyte card, I could send you the install files if you want to have a go


----------



## WBaS

Quote:

It's Asus PC probe II so I'm unsure if it would run on your Gigabyte card, I could send you the install files if you want to have a go








Darn! I'm pretty sure it wouldn't like that. I tried using Motherboard monitor 5, but my board wasn't supported. So I tried another gigabyte board and it hated it! I need to find a good program.

Quote:

Screw ghz, mhz is where its at!

Im not an AM2, s939, but i find this to be a very good OC.

335mhz, and stable. With only 1.47v vcore.
335Mhz is nice. Good work







(but you're still not cool enough to be in our club







)


----------



## LoGGi!

Try this, it may not look as fancy but atleast it worked on my old build. 
http://www.programurl.com/sensorsview.htm


----------



## WBaS

Thanks for the link, but I think I'll settle for the easytune pro that I have for my gigabyte board (at least for now). I just liked how the asus probe II looked lol.


----------



## LoGGi!

Hehe, okay








EDIT: btw I remember a friend having a program called SIV(?) for his gigabyte mobo you could try looking that up.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Darn! I'm pretty sure it wouldn't like that. I tried using Motherboard monitor 5, but my board wasn't supported. So I tried another gigabyte board and it hated it! I need to find a good program.
335Mhz is nice. Good work







(but you're still not cool enough to be in our club







)


Hows 350mhz? Cool enough yet?









Check sig.


----------



## WBaS

Sorry Otacon, but you wont be cool enough until you get a 6000+.


----------



## theartist

Well I came to realize that I'm not going to get an OC with this PWS. In about 2 weeks I'm picking up a PC-PC 750, then I'll try to OC it.


----------



## topdog

Here's some screenshots of my system on different settings for you to compare


----------



## topdog

this was my highest but not stable


----------



## KEWLEJ




----------



## KEWLEJ

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=257326


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
this was my highest but not stable










Wait what? You have a unlocked multiplier? Mines locked down at 15x


----------



## Skubi

It's only locked to top out at 15X, you can lower it anytime.


----------



## SoloSolider

I don't understand... I tried some of your guys setups for 3.4 Ghz and my computer wont even boot. Its not my ram cause I underclocked it to 667 Mhz so that I could top out my processor and I even took the HT multi down to 3 times at one point and still no boot at 3.4 Ghz. I would appriciate any further advice. I also messed with the voltages but that had no effect I run mine at 13x254 @ 3.3 Ghz 1.48v, HT x 4 @ 1016 Mhz, RAM DDR2 800 @ 1016 Mhz 2.1v - 5-5-5-15-23 2t (Freq. 471.1 Mhz).








Also another question is it good to run my HT and RAM at the same frequency?








OMG 3.7 Ghz *** did you sell your soul?


----------



## LoGGi!

Up your HT, Windsors like HT's over 1100 and try pushing your Vcore to 1.50, might also be your ram that is timing out, try loosening up the timings a bit.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



I don't understand... I tried some of your guys setups for 3.4 Ghz and my computer wont even boot.


That's the thing with overclocking... people could have identical setups and still get different results. The results change from chip to chip. But anyways, try doing what LoGGi suggested.


----------



## xrcodeman

fsb=217
x15
3.25ghz stable at 1.4v

can get up to 3.3ghz with 1.4v but unstable. prolly could up the volts to get there but not gonna risk it with stock cooling


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



can get up to 3.3ghz with 1.4v but unstable. prolly could up the volts to get there but not gonna risk it with stock cooling


Smart choice. Not a bad OC on stock


----------



## LoGGi!

Good job guys, keep 'em running







new OC on both CPU and GPU/GPRAM:

I appologize for the weird background but it's a creation of my bored girlfriend usint paint.NOT(NET)
Pretty proud tho, got over 100MHz OC on both the GPU and GRAM speeds







The high MB and CPU temp is because I ran orthos full load for half an hour. Gotta love Vcore 1.3440 keeping my CPU full temp about 31-30 C


----------



## bfgDennis

why are you guys stuck using a 15x multi ??

I find it there's not much gain with a 15x even with a high fsb...14x doesnt gain much either only when going lower than 13x or less I get higher FPS in games and higher 3dmark scores...


----------



## LoGGi!

Doesn't really matter to me my crappy Kingstons time out at 840MHz so I'd be stuck on a low RAM read rate anyways


----------



## WBaS

bfgdennis, not everyone has pc2 8500. I'd love to run a lower multi with higher ram, but my ram can only do so much. I could definitely try tweaking my system more, but for now I'm happy with what I got.


----------



## SoloSolider

I incresed my HT multi to x5 again, to give me a HT bus of 1270 Mhz and tested the system, I also figured out the lowest vcore I needed to make the system stable to help with any heat issue. Refer to the picture below for all my info. Not show in the pic, my ram timings are 5-5-5-15 23clk 2t. 3.3 Ghz seems to be my magic number so until I get more motivated I think im gonna stay here for awhile.







I know my sensor says 1.49v but MB is set to only give 1.482 so it flucs from time to time.


----------



## WBaS

Yeah man that's great!







I've settled for my OC for now due to the fact that I have stock cooling. Maybe when I get more ambitious I'll pick up some better cooling and give it another try.

Nice work


----------



## Kal-El

Sorry I don't have any info to share yet - but will ASAP. 
6000 should arrive tomorrow.

I just wanted to see if anyone has had any success with minor overclocking with the stock AMD heatsink/fan?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WBaS

Sure Kal-E. I have stock cooling. You can check out the link in my sig to see my overclocking thread. It tracks my success well.


----------



## Kal-El

Thanks WBaS - I can't wait


----------



## Kal-El

WBaS,

NICE! - just noticed we have the same boards. Keep in touch


----------



## WBaS

Ah good find! Yeah I should be able to help you out quite a bit then.


----------



## bfgDennis

Anyone having issues with their overclocked systems and vista 64 ?

I keep getting bsod in vista 64 which i have recently installed as a dual boot
currently Im at 277x12 and I get bsod while gaming

yet in XP i have no probs, the highest possible OC i can reach in vista64 is
270x12


----------



## LoGGi!

Vista in itself is a rather new and possibly buggy platform and takes more system requirements to start with, that might just be all of it. For example if you score 12k in 3dmark06 on XP then you're around 11k in Vista, that's just the way it rolls.


----------



## Skubi

Vista is a nightmare bfgDennis, I can't get my system stable to save my life. Was ok for a little while, then I installed my new Logitech G9 to match my G15 rev2 and then my nV drivers whacked out on me and keep getting BSODs no matter what I do. If it doesn't get better soon I'll be running XP Pro x64 and say F Vista.


----------



## bfgDennis

yeah I have a feeling its those Nforce drivers causing probs.. although i didnt have much problems with vista 32 oh not to mention in vista64 some important apps have problems running like coretemp, speedfan, also number of games dont run in vista64.. not worth it at this point Im thinking of going back to XP for now


----------



## Skubi

The whole point of building this rig was for DX10 games, installing XP is a step in the wrong direction. I haven't given up trying to get Vista to work, just haven't had time to work out the bugs yet. I know there are ways to get the games to play, and there is a work around for core temp I posted in another forum here. Soon my phone calls to microsuck will start, and if they can't solve the problems I'm going to demand a copy of XP Pro x64. That's when I'll say screw DX10.


----------



## LoGGi!

Vista is just too buggy. And are you sure you have the latest BIOS version out, as well as CPU drivers. Quite a few have had big problems figuring out what's wrong with their 6000+ setups just to found out that the outdated BIOS revisions don't support the processor!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skubi*


The kit I have are supposed to OC great, but right now I can't even get my FSB to 215 w/o stupid BSOD "IRQ_IS_COMPLETELY_SCREWED" warning and a memory dump lol. Running 2 instances of memtest right now to see if it is my memory, it's getting RMA'd either way because of the heatspreaders.


Try this:
220 Bus
x15 multi
x5multi on HT
Ram timings 5-5-5-15-20-2T
1.45v on CPU
I don't know the upper range of your ram but set your volts to highest factory rating


----------



## Rocks7ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryraxz*


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urrent=1OC.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...urrent=1OC.jpg

I can hit 3.7/8 with changing the ram timings but not very stable.


3.8 is VERY impressive! REP +


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

254
x13
3302
1.45v
[email protected]
44c under [email protected]
Asus Artic Square


----------



## WBaS

Nice work sasquatch!







Welcome to the club


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Nice work sasquatch!







Welcome to the club


















Thanks.


----------



## fabietto.ita

vcore 1.500 
vram 2.2 
under liquid cooling TT 734









this frequency in daily use









hi


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to OCN!







Nice work!







At first when I saw your cpu-z voltage I was thinking "No way..." but then I realized you actually have 1.5v lol. Can you get any more out of that?

You should also fill in your system specs here.


----------



## fabietto.ita

they are Italian and I do not write English excuse well!







the maximum that I have made has been 3400mhz approximately but they are not successful to render it stable neanche to 1.56 of vcore. to stable me servants in order to use it every day

hello


----------



## fabietto.ita

if it interests this photo of my PC is one


----------



## WBaS

Cool, thanks for the pic









And I don't mean to embarrass you, but in english "Hello" is only used as an introduction. It is never used as a closing or conclusion. The rest of your english is ok with a few mistakes, but it's understandable. I always like to see people that try. Keep practicing







If you wish to close a statement you could simply sign your name or leave it out... we're all friendly, no need to be formal









Nice overclocking though, keep up the good work and don't be affraid to ask questions! Feel free to private message me as well.


----------



## Gamer555

Can i join>?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gamer555* 
Can i join>?

If you get a 6000+...

Please don't make random posts, if you have no intention of contributing to the original post, then please don't post.


----------



## fabietto.ita

well
how I can make to go up this 6000+ trying to be stable? it wants too much vcore: (


----------



## SoloSolider

If your liquid cooling your system, providing your ram is up to the task because mine is my limiting overclock factor, you should be able to go high than 3.3Ghz the highest I have seen but no word on stability is 3.7Ghz but that could be doctored. Man if I only had liquid cooled and better ram.... mmmmmmm power..... ok then goonight ya'll off to dream about my perfect build, lol.

And everyone with a powerful rig should at least look into [email protected] and do at least one Work Unit to contribute to the cause its free and its a ok stress test since usually you have to run it for a total of 24hours in segments of course. *Go Team Overclock.net!!* Team Code: *37726*

Everything you need can be found here: Folding @ Home


----------



## WBaS

Quote:

well
how I can make to go up this 6000+ trying to be stable? it wants too much vcore: (
Yeah that's the same problem I have. I think we're pretty much stuck with our settings unless we bump up vcore. The 6000+ is known to max out anywhere between 3.2-3.4Ghz. Some people suggest disabling spread spectrums, but I didn't want to mess with those since I don't know much about them.

Your temp looks pretty good at 1.5v, have you tried anything higher? As long as your temps stay below mid 50's you should be fine. Try using coretemp under an orthos load. I find coretemp to be the most accurate for me.

What are you using for stability testing? I didn't see you mention that in your orginal post.


----------



## LoGGi!

Hrr, I saw team sapphire finland have a 6000+ on air at 3.8 Stable so hitting that one water with good ram and a good mobo should be pie







.
I was thinking about getting a new mobo myself since this one doesn't break out more than 1.350 Vcore on manual or 1.3880 on auto but I'm still stable at 3315MHz. And a new cooler, probably a Zalman or something, the freezer is good but if I'm to get a new mobo with more Vcore then I need a bit more breeze in it.







I'm also changing into OCZ sli pc6400 (D9 micron chips) for better OCing ram


----------



## LoGGi!

Edit: nvm


----------



## fabietto.ita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yeah that's the same problem I have. I think we're pretty much stuck with our settings unless we bump up vcore. The 6000+ is known to max out anywhere between 3.2-3.4Ghz. Some people suggest disabling spread spectrums, but I didn't want to mess with those since I don't know much about them.

Your temp looks pretty good at 1.5v, have you tried anything higher? As long as your temps stay below mid 50's you should be fine. Try using coretemp under an orthos load. I find coretemp to be the most accurate for me.

What are you using for stability testing? I didn't see you mention that in your orginal post.


in order to test the stability use first 95 or orthos







the temperatures of the Cores to 1.5 graze the 50 degrees... to vcore 1,55 do not succeed to being stable beyond the 3270 approximately : ( : (


----------



## LoGGi!

OH, your ram is at 932MHz already. It's timing out, not a Vcore problem here set a ram divider (go into bios and set ram to 667 instead of 800)


----------



## SoloSolider

Ok, so listen up everyone! I have found a very in depth OC Guide to our processor. I cannot take credit for the infomation gathered here and i'm sorry to say I found it on someone elses fourm.














I remain loyal to overclock.net







but anyone with an AMD 64 X2 6000+ and an ASUS M2N32-SLI should give this a read. Kaz Girl I deffinatly give you like 200 rep pts. (Just cause we have similar builds, but yours is nearing my dream build.) Great job







AMD 64 X2 6000+ Info Oasis


----------



## WBaS

Didn't read in much detail yet, but good find


----------



## Skubi

Ok, finally got Vista stable with the latest nV beta drivers (169.XX) and so far stable at 3225 with 1.45v core 15X multi 215fsb ram @2.15v HT5X
Got my 4GB Mushkin kit back from RMA but running my Geil Esoteria 2GB cas4 kit for now. 
Geil is 4-4-4-12 DDR2-800 and voltage specs from 1.9-2.5 
Mushkin is DDR2-800 4-3-3-10 2.2-2.25v
Will update as clocks get higher and how different memory effects it.

EDIT: Any higher clock than that and I start failing Orthos and other issues. Will try again tomorrow after work to see if I can coax it a little...


----------



## WBaS

Sounds good, keep up the good work


----------



## Skubi

216 FSB giving me 3240 but after that I fail Orthos. RAM timings shouldn't need to be loosened yet, voltage should get it to go close to 900 before I have to loosen the timings to 5-5-5-15 -> which should allow this memory to hit 1000. For now off to work...


----------



## Skubi

Well my Geil Esoteria passed memtest @DDR2 950 4-4-4-12 2.2v for 3 passes without a hitch (cpu 3255mhz) and broke 11500 on 3DMark06, good stuff. But my pc keeps locking up randomly, troubleshooting to see if its a bad HDD now.


----------



## bfgDennis

^^

are you using the latest Nvidia drivers?

Im over 12000 in 3dmark06 using 169.04


----------



## Skubi

Those are the drivers I'm using and they're the best ones yet. Unfortunately drivers aren't my problem, every time I run HD Tune error check utility, about 25 minutes into it my pc locks up. Did it 3 times in a row so I confirmed a bad hdd. This time I'm just going to buy a 1TB drive and mirror it later. Seagate looks to have the performance crown in the 1TB category so I'll go with there's, it'll be the first non-Western Digital driver I've purchased since I started building PC's myself.


----------



## CrAzYodaz

I FINALLY MADE IT TO THE CLUB









i will update more but pretty much just got the stock cooler on it right now... runing 214x15 to give me 3200ghz -- wich makes my XMS2 ram run at the 800 its rated for

ran othus on it...... gets warm, so i shut it down when it hit 58c-- time for another kooler

anyways .... i made it -- could have gotten better, but actually i am pretty happy.

PROOF = http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325


----------



## WBaS

Yeah that temp seems a little hot for me. I also have stock cooling... maybe someday I'll change it. But I'm not really planning on overclocking any higher with this cpu so I probably won't upgrade the HSF.

On a different note, you should fill in your system specs here.

Welcome to the club


----------



## CrAzYodaz

ok.......... got them updated

once i get orthoros or whateve its called to chill on my temps with new fans ... i will update more

and might be able to update my OC by another 200mhz??

i got a Z-4 -- waiting for me to take everything apart again and install new AM2 plate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200015

yea i should have gotten a better cpu fan

but its got to be better than the stock fan

MY SYSTEM -- PROOF -- CPU-Z ==== http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325

its only a 3.2ghz // 214x15 -- but makes my ram run full speed... can play later after i get a new fan installed....... should i return the Z4 fan??


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

hey guys

im running mine at 3150, 210fsb, 15x, ddr2 5 5 5 15. Cant seem to get past this, any suggestions?


----------



## CrAzYodaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


hey guys

im running mine at 3150, 210fsb, 15x, ddr2 5 5 5 15. Cant seem to get past this, any suggestions?


all i did....... was go in pheonix bios and change my memory timmings to what was advertised

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145034

bios found them at 5, 5 something

then i only changed the volts to 2.1 volt like advertised above link

then last... just left my multiplyer alone and raised FSB from 200 to 214 -- to make my ram run @ the 800 it is

stock AMD Cooler that came with cpu......... and a little AS2 i had left from years ago

artic silver is good stuff









just look at link above... i have not OC'd my ram yet.... those are advertised specs

just make sure you get advertised timmings in there, then OC from there









maybe when i get my cooling problem solved... i can OC my ram with my 2.4v Jumper on my MB









no ... i just joking... wont dare go that high


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrAzYodaz*


ok.......... got them updated

once i get orthoros or whateve its called to chill on my temps with new fans ... i will update more

and might be able to update my OC by another 200mhz??

i got a Z-4 -- waiting for me to take everything apart again and install new AM2 plate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200015

yea i should have gotten a better cpu fan

but its got to be better than the stock fan

MY SYSTEM -- PROOF -- CPU-Z ==== http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325

its only a 3.2ghz // 214x15 -- but makes my ram run full speed... can play later after i get a new fan installed....... should i return the Z4 fan??


I don't know much about that cooler, but personally I would have gone with something different. You already bought it, so you might as well try it out. Getting a new HSF with this CPU is somewhat useless as far as performance increase is concerned. These chips max around 3.3-3.5Ghz and you can get to at least 3.2Ghz on stock cooling. To me the extra mhz isn't worth the $. But to some, they enjoy having cooler temps, better looks, quieter fans, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


hey guys

im running mine at 3150, 210fsb, 15x, ddr2 5 5 5 15. Cant seem to get past this, any suggestions?


Can you post some cpuz screenshots including the memory tab? That would help me a bit to visualize what's going on. Also what are your temps using orthos and coretemp? What voltages are you running at?


----------



## CrAzYodaz

my dead board from newegg that made me get this Biostar was a "Asus" M2N-E SLI like yours ...... i still got to ship that off for refund...... already RMA'd

anyways ........ my ram is 2.1v ... so maybe thats why it did not work

M2N .... i did not like....... course then again... it did not boot

this biostar is good ....... so far, but the windows apps for monitoring and tweaking sorta suck









edit note**

i hate this biostar because the 4 pin connector next to the PCIe16 SLI slot is way too close

the stock fan on AMD 6000+ is way too close to the RAM -- my Z4 mentioned above might help that

asus looked like a better board... but mine was open box and DOA ... i had to return it for something... and was not going to take another chance on Asus

over all i am making everything work.. the 6000+ plugged in flawlessly with stock fan, dont know what others on newegg were talking about.

i now have a semptron chip that i dont know what to do with

i bought it to update my bios with


----------



## CrAzYodaz

Quote:



Can you post some cpuz screenshots including the memory tab? That would help me a bit to visualize what's going on. Also what are your temps using orthos and coretemp? What voltages are you running at?


is there away of CPU-z doing the memory tabs... or are you talking about print-screen then upload to photobucket.com or something??

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325

and ......... PS...............

thanks for welcoming me to the 6000+ club









LOL


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Says my vcore there is 1.37 but I cant seem to raise my voltage in bios higher than 1.35, would a bios update fix this?


----------



## CrAzYodaz

hmmmmmmmmmm..... yours shows voltage

mine dont

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325

just reloaded CPU-z and it says 1.424v

bios on my biostar is set to auto

hummm

EDIT NOTE** just took that and saw the voltage -- updated validation again... and still nothing on voltage on website

CPU-z website must GREY OUT the voltage??

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268586 == my 1.424v


----------



## WBaS

Munchkin, it might. Probably worth a try. I doubt you'll get much higher without increasing the vcore. You could try dropping your HT link multi to x4 instead of x5. I doubt your memory is holding you back but you could try dropping the frequency down and loosening your timings. These are things that might help, but I don't think you'll get much more on that vcore.

Crazyodaz, you want to set your vcore manually. Otherwise it will constantly be changing making your OC unstable. Watch your temps too. You want to keep it under mid 50's C to be safe.


----------



## CrAzYodaz

that should work

1.424 volts but i did not set that.......... the bios did









bios date is august 2007









read more here : --- http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268325

and oh yea......... this [email protected] idea is kewel

doing my 1st unit now


















43c-47c is my folding temps....... plus everything else









its not called "WINDOW" ........ its called "Windows" ........ the more the hapier









http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/d...z/stockfan.jpg for photo


----------



## CrAzYodaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Crazyodaz, you want to set your vcore manually. Otherwise it will constantly be changing making your OC unstable. Watch your temps too. You want to keep it under mid 50's C to be safe.



thanks.......... i know .... thats why i stopped orthoras or whatever its called when i saw my temps hit 58

stock AMD fan......

i have not looked for Vcore voltage in bios yet.... thanks again.... bios is pretty much doing everything....

i will look into that ........ award bios setup....

thanks again


----------



## WBaS

NP. Your OC is looking good. I'd just make sure to set the vcore manually. Otherwise it might even bump it up to an unsafe level. Good job though, keep up the good work


----------



## CrAzYodaz

so what does a 120volt 120mm refrigerator fan do??

nothing but dock you 7-10 degree's

my motherbord temp was 37.... cpu was 47......

i just pluged this in .... still playing

its a sunon fan.... 120volt....... like 85cfm .... airplane noise









its hooked up to a seperate PSU not in the motherboard

again........ this pic is air temp ..... on stock AMD 6000 box fan

and wow ........


















http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/d...z/fanadded.jpg


----------



## WBaS

You realize you can get yate loons or panaflow fans that give 80+ CFM with 12v right? I imagin if they are putting out the same cfm they would have similar performance. You can get these fans for <$10.


----------



## CrAzYodaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
NP. Your OC is looking good. I'd just make sure to set the vcore manually. Otherwise it might even bump it up to an unsafe level. Good job though, keep up the good work










i wont do it today or tommorow........ but yea...... i will play

once i get this 120volt fan perm in place........ and that Z4 HSF fan...... i will play









LOL

its all good........ new to overclocking mem... would like to push the vid card and the mem up ...

3dmark06 score was 5,560









not worried about the cpu OC... my recent 3dmark06 marks on my new rig sorta suck









got to improve them









<-- is glad got a couple of these sunon 120v fans









refrigerator fans


----------



## CrAzYodaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
You realize you can get yate loons or panaflow fans that give 80+ CFM with 12v right? I imagin if they are putting out the same cfm they would have similar performance. You can get these fans for <$10.

nope never knew that.... i got these fans for free ........ grocery store closed down









it would be neat for a 12v fan to hook up to motherboard....... but you gotta love how only one fan dropped my temps 8-10C









its funny... i always use these fans.. got a couple... but if i turn my computer off to go to bed....... well its too quiet and i cant sleep

LOL


----------



## CrAzYodaz

lets just say my computer is always on


----------



## CrAzYodaz

ok....... so i now got my system OC'd just a tad........ running full 800 rated ram on my 6000+

so my orig score on 580/1600 GPU score on 3dmark 06 in vista was only like 5595 or something

so i OC'd my vid card 669/1682 -- and only got a 5820 score??

yes i am not running SLI .. but still

[









its only a MSI 8600 card ... but atleast i am top of my class.... guess only 3 ppl made 3dmark tests with 6000+ and Nvidia 8600 GT card









HOW DO I GET MY SCORE HIGHER?? -- will SLI improve it much ...... i only got 570 board so only SLI in 8x mode









http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12125905 for


----------



## WBaS

crazyodaz, if you want advice on video cards and benchmarking you should ask in their respective forums. This thread is meant to help others and get help from others on how to overclock the 6000+. Please try to stay on topic, thanks


----------



## LoGGi!

You won't go much higher with that VGA card, mine at 635/1540 scored the score in my sig I am yet to benchmark it with these clocks, I am also going to volt mod my card from 1.3V GPU to 1.47V when I get watercooling and try to push the GPU to 700+


----------



## Marlaman

Yeah I'm making this post current. I'm proud of my processor!! lol

So here is my contribution to the club! Too lazy to type everything out as of specs so read my sig for specs and desktop screenshots for details








Orthos stabe









I've got a decent setup rock solid in current state and form, may be pushing torward the 3.3 daily mark if i can, but that's another thread... So yeah comments on my Rig are welcome, epically with my old school 2001 case.

Notice the little things about her... I gotta have a fan on her for me to be happy, super lack of fans, as you'll see. so yeah tell me what you think of her.

Appreciated!

Matt

It also appears and i have yet to master the art of print screen and paste ONLY ONCE! and am too lazy to edit


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to the club









Nice work on the OC! Are you really running that low of a voltage (1.248)? That doesn't seem possible.

Nice GFX card too by the way


----------



## vpr

hey my first post on this site, and i thought it was about time i say something as i have been reading this threads posts for some time now to help me do my first ever overclock on any system ive had.

so here it is:
1) 260
2) x13
3) 3380MHz
4) 1.55v
5) x4
6) Orthos blend stress for 45 mins, never had patience to go any higher, seems stable enough
7) idle: 35m, full load: 59
8) Zalman CNPS9700-LED

I will do some benchmarks and stuff at a later date, and also try and OC it a bit more, although im skeptical that its possible as i think my corev is already as high as i should allow it to go, if not too high


----------



## SoloSolider

59 C on load???? I would scale back a bit or get better cooling, around 60 C things get screwy.


----------



## WBaS

Hey, welcome to OCN







Glad you finally decided to post. Yeah that's a pretty good overclock for a 6000, but your vcore is at its upper limit as is your temperature. If it were me, I'd back the vcore down to say 1.5-1.525 and see where your temps are. I like to keep my temps below mid 50's C, although I think anything under 60 is ok (too high for my likings though).

As solo mentioned, you could always work on better cooling. But nice work and welcome to the club


----------



## Skubi

My PC got 4139 for a PCMark Vantage score with 230FSB 14X multi, I think my video card is bombing out now. 3DMark06 gets half the FPS it was getting and it'll crash during 3rd graphics test. So much fun lately!
Close to 60c is no good, I'd invest in better cooling and try a lower vcore. I've yet to see my 6000+ break 40c (it is winter though). Keep overclocking!


----------



## LoGGi!

Crashes on the waterdragon and canyon test (gfx test3) or the red valley cpu test(test nr.3)?
If it's during the waterdragon test then you'r gpu is crapping out if it's the red valley test it's the CPU that's unstable


----------



## muffman

Hi all i have the 6000+ aswell

i have been trying to get a stable overclock on the orignal stock heatisink and fan (one with heatpipes)

im kinda new to overclocking cpus so yeah if anyone can see a fault in my oc please let me know

i have upped the cpu frequincy and can boot windows up to 3.6








(not stable in ORTHOS)
but i only want a stable 3.2 oc so i clocked it back heres my settings

freq multyplyer x15
cpu freq 214
prossor voltage 1.4v (max mb will let me)








chipset voltage 1.3v (max mb will let me)








ram voltage 2.000v (max mb will let me)








ram timings ive tryed 5.5.5.15 and 4.4.4.12 also 4.4.4.15
i can change (HT) to 1000mhz or 800mhz and 1 more lower one that i cannot rember

and its still not stable in ORTHOS
thats with max voltage i can give my cpu and chipset can anyone recomend a few things to try to get it more stable
i can get to 3:30 in ORTHOS then i get a error and it says consult error.text or stress.text and i cannot seem to find it

i can run ORTHOS on a 5% overclock for hours and no problem lol









anyone got any sugestions other than give up LOL

any help will be appresiated thanks in advance


----------



## WBaS

First off, Hello and welcome to OCN! And welcome to our club









Try using the x15, 214mhz, 1.4v, 1.3v, 2.0v, 5-5-5-15, 1000mhz and see if it runs. If not, is amd cool&quiet disabled? Make sure the voltage is not on auto and that you set it to 1.4v. What temps are you running at under orthos load according to coretemp? If it doesn't work with the 1000mhz try using the 800mhz. Still doesn't work? Try setting your ram as ddr2-667 with 5-5-5-15 timings. Still doesn't work?... Then I'm not sure yet









If you look at my sig, you'll see that I'm stuck at 3.16 at 1.4v. You might not be able to get 3.2Ghz on 1.4v. I can do it with 1.45v, but I didn't want to run that high for now.


----------



## muffman

no luck at all still errors at 3 min's in to orthos

im going to drop in some kingston ram ddr2 667's and try again just to count out ram as being the problem (what makes me think ram its the because i used looser timings 6.6.6.16 and it runs for a little bit longer )

I also think my psu could be a problem 2 i have been watching voltages when i have been overclocking and they seem to be flulcuating a bit

core temp has readings of 50 for the core's when being stressed for around 3 mins havnt gone over (that i have seen)

cool and quiet is disabled (cpu stutters in games with it on) so is smart fan so fans are 100% all the time

if you can think of anything else please let me know lol

ill get back to ya when ive swapped the OCZ REAPERS for the kingston ram and try to oc then


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muffman* 
no luck at all still errors at 3 min's in to orthos

im going to drop in some kingston ram ddr2 667's and try again just to count out ram as being the problem (what makes me think ram its the because i used looser timings 6.6.6.16 and it runs for a little bit longer )

I also think my psu could be a problem 2 i have been watching voltages when i have been overclocking and they seem to be flulcuating a bit

core temp has readings of 50 for the core's when being stressed for around 3 mins havnt gone over (that i have seen)

cool and quiet is disabled (cpu stutters in games with it on) so is smart fan so fans are 100% all the time

if you can think of anything else please let me know lol

ill get back to ya when ive swapped the OCZ REAPERS for the kingston ram and try to oc then

Good call on the PSU. A steady PSU is a must when overclocking. What kind is it? You only have the watts listed, but that's only part of the story.

I think you misunderstood me with the ram. Swapping the ram probably won't help much. I meant to keep your reapers in there and run them as ddr2-667. You should be able to change that in your BIOS. This will allow them to run below stock speeds and should certainly be more stable. Even more stable than ddr2-667 kingston running at stock.

As long as your temps are below mid 50's C, you are fine.

Cool & Quiet should always be disabled when overclocking. When overclocking you want your voltage to be constant. Cool & Quiet adjusts your voltage to minimize power consumption (and noise). This means that if you set your voltage to 1.4, it could drop it down, making your system unstable.


----------



## muffman

LOL i am only new to overclocking CPU'S only started a day or so ago i have just been reading alot about overclocking

i was going to put the kinston in there so i wouldn't have to underclock the ram lol i have never done it before and cannot c a option in the bios its a cheap and nasty $80 Aust motherbord lol









the psu is also cheap and nasty lol
its a

sun pro 550w atx psu that came with another pc case when i built a pc for my uncle (from memory i think it has 16v on the +12v rail) i couldnt be botherd taking the side panle off to check it out because of the fans i have mounted in the side this is kind of a slap togeather pc that i built almost 4-5 months ago lol only spent $600 aust for whole pc














(but i put it all togeather)

can u recomend a cheap psu around 700w modulated ?

and also a new am2 motherbord with the heat sensor chip (not inbetween the gfx card and cpu) lol this one gives off falce temps when gfx card and cpu heat up i get readings of 50 lol on this mb lol









thanks
sorry for going a bit off topic


----------



## WBaS

I can't really give you a good recommondation on those. I haven't been in the market for them in awhile. I would post a new thread asking for suggestions. But as far as the mb is concerned, you can use other programs to get the temps of your cpu/gfx. I recommend using coretemp for your cpu and atitool/speedfan/rivatuner for gfx.


----------



## Fox_Smash

HELLO PEOPLE!
my 6000+ arrived 2 days ago!
it ran over an hour(playing UT3) and the PSU blew!
so i didnt get to overclock it







.


----------



## WBaS

lol That sucks... well I hope you get back online soon. Good luck, look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Vathe

My new Rig is sporting this processor and I love it. What programs are you using to overclock. Would nTune be good enough?


----------



## BadNFunkedUp

Bought this processor a week ago and am really happy with it, running stable at 3210Mhz with standard cooling - haven't manually adjusted core voltage just used nTune - easy! 36'C idle, 46'C under load - seems stable played crysis for hours the other night no probs.


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to the club Vathe and BadNFunkedUP!









I wouldn't recommend using nTune for overclocking. It tends to be less stable and often causes more problems than it is worth. I *highly recommend BIOS overclocking*. It may force you to learn along the way, but it will be well worth it. In the end, you will probably end up with a more stable, higher overclock. For stability testing, most people recommend using orthos small ftt test for at least an hour (some say up to 8 hours to be rock solid). Just make sure your loads stay below mid 50's C.

Of course if you have questions, just ask


----------



## Vathe

Yes I found that nTune was causing my CPU usages to be 100% just playing CS:S (stock setting would only use between 50%-60%)


----------



## muffman

yeah try not to use ntune infact i would remove it all togeather lol just having it on my pc with out oc'ing gave my system erros and its happend to more than 4 ppl i know just a tip









if u want to monter ur gpu temps (only thing usefull on ntune ) i would recomend RivaTuner u can overclock ur gfx card with that to but becarefull on what u change because u can do some damage with it if u dont know what ur doing

also to (WBas) found my psu wasnt stable at all







i watched rivia tuner & speed fan when running orthos and my 550w is struggling that much the fan speeds drop randomly to nothing,and the ambiant temp drops to nothing randomly then spike up when i stop orthos and psu starts making weird noises







so im back at stock settings







700w on the way with a new mb







get back to ya when its maxed out oc'ed


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vathe* 
Yes I found that nTune was causing my CPU usages to be 100% just playing CS:S (stock setting would only use between 50%-60%)

Yeah, like I said... nTune=bad. Learn to OC using your BIOS. It's well worth it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muffman* 
yeah try not to use ntune infact i would remove it all togeather lol just having it on my pc with out oc'ing gave my system erros and its happend to more than 4 ppl i know just a tip









if u want to monter ur gpu temps (only thing usefull on ntune ) i would recomend RivaTuner u can overclock ur gfx card with that to but becarefull on what u change because u can do some damage with it if u dont know what ur doing

also to (WBas) found my psu wasnt stable at all







i watched rivia tuner & speed fan when running orthos and my 550w is struggling that much the fan speeds drop randomly to nothing,and the ambiant temp drops to nothing randomly then spike up when i stop orthos and psu starts making weird noises







so im back at stock settings







700w on the way with a new mb







get back to ya when its maxed out oc'ed









Heh... well good luck man. A good PSU is important. Most people don't realize that there is more to a PSU than just watts. Higher watts isn't always good, but the quality of watts is important. I tend to look at brand names and reviews for selecting PSU's. It is pretty rare to have a system that actually uses that many watts, but if the PSU is of low quality, it will have problems even at low voltages.


----------



## laurie

Boo.
My 6000+ is currently at 3.3, stock V's. water cooled to 22 idle 30 odd load.
Its also lapped and in my avatar.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Stock? That's 1,4, right?

mine is @3,45 with 1,475 and max 24/7 stable @3,61 with 1,65v!


----------



## laurie

I have tried to push mine to 3.4 but it blue screens at about 3.37.

Well done mate


----------



## Anth0789

Anybody have a 6000+ with a 8800GT? i would like to see a 3dmark06 of it.


----------



## fluffybacon

Here's mine

1) 220MHz
2) 15x
3) 3300MHz
4) 1.38v
5) HT 5X
6) never ran any tests, but I can play Crysis on medium for around two hours without any probs.
7) Under load my temps reach 33C or 25C idle
8) Thermaltake Armor LCS and a Gigabyte BlueEye for the GPU. Tis my first time watercooling so I thought I'd try something pre-built.


----------



## WBaS

Hey welcome to OCN and the 6000+ Club!









You got 3.3Ghz congrats! I worry about your stability though, especially at that voltage. You sure the voltage isn't increasing on you?

Those are pretty good temps, but hey... you're watercooling


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Howdy, I'm kind of new to overclock.net but I've been reading some reviews and decided to try some OCing with my second build.
So far I am able to get to my reference clock up to 204 X 15(multiplier) = 3060.

Not much, but I am going slow and getting 52C at full load.
Going to reverse window fan and try to get a better temp.

WBaS, I just noticed you have the same CPU and MoBo that I do, any tips?

*edit* Well, got it up to 208 for 3122MHz but it is 56C at full load, thinking of getting some new fans.
I increased vcore to 1.4 which seemed to help stabilize things.


----------



## LoGGi!

Deffinantly get rid of the stock fan







get something like a ultra 120, GeminII with 2 120mm fans or something. That's like $50 and you should be able to bring it up a fair bit more


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Parallax* 
Howdy, I'm kind of new to overclock.net but I've been reading some reviews and decided to try some OCing with my second build.
So far I am able to get to my reference clock up to 204 X 15(multiplier) = 3060.

Not much, but I am going slow and getting 52C at full load.
Going to reverse window fan and try to get a better temp.

WBaS, I just noticed you have the same CPU and MoBo that I do, any tips?

*edit* Well, got it up to 208 for 3122MHz but it is 56C at full load, thinking of getting some new fans.
I increased vcore to 1.4 which seemed to help stabilize things.

Welcome to OCN and our club!









Yeah those temps seem a little high. My guess is it has to do with your case and/or ambient temperature. I have stock cooling but my temps aren't quite that high. Did you use the stock thermal paste or did you substitute something else?

As far as our cpu and mobo... if you click on the link in my sig "My overclock thread", and look at row 20 in the spreadsheet I have pictured there, you can see the exact settings I have set in my mobo. I may have omitted a few so I'll try to remember... you should have Cool&Quiet disabled, and make sure to set your voltages. I found that adding the chipset voltage helped a little with stability.

If you have any questions about what I did (please try to be specific so I can answer it better), or just about overclocking in general, just ask


----------



## SoloSolider

Quote:

Here's mine

1) 220MHz
2) 15x
3) 3300MHz
*4) 1.38v*
5) HT 5X
6) never ran any tests, but I can play Crysis on medium for around two hours without any probs.
7) Under load my temps reach 33C or 25C idle
8) Thermaltake Armor LCS and a Gigabyte BlueEye for the GPU. Tis my first time watercooling so I thought I'd try something pre-built.
Wow, im using the same multi and running the same speed but it won't stay 100% stable at any thing less than 1.47v. Run you computer through 24 hours of Orthos and see what happens. I have tested my set up a number of times with 9 hours each time on Orthos and thats how I know I'm stable. Pics are always the best







!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoloSolider* 
Wow, im using the same multi and running the same speed but it won't stay 100% stable at any thing less than 1.47v. Run you computer through 24 hours of Orthos and see what happens. I have tested my set up a number of times with 9 hours each time on Orthos and thats how I know I'm stable. Pics are always the best







!

I agree that is quite remarkable. But I think the key here is that he hasn't run stability tests. I'm guessing that if he did, he'd find that the system is unstable at such a low voltage. We do love pics


----------



## Dr.Parallax

I looked at your settings WBaS, and tested some stuff. Didn't realize that the CPU multiplier would increase RAM speed. Eventually got a b.s.o.r.(black screen of re-boot) but I probably need to increase the voltage on my RAM.
I dicided however that I should probably first get some better cooling. I am trying to keep this cheap, and could use some advise.

*Edit* Also noise is a big issue.(got 2 roommates who like to sleep)

Here is what I am looking at so far:
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835185125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813999505
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999602
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185004

Comments/suggestions?


----------



## fluffybacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I agree that is quite remarkable. But I think the key here is that he hasn't run stability tests. I'm guessing that if he did, he'd find that the system is unstable at such a low voltage. We do love pics









Haha, I'll try to scrounge up some pics when I get home. As for the voltage, I have no idea if its increasing or not, it's set to auto in the bios. This was my first attempt at overclocking so I dropped the ram to 667Mhz and pushed the FSB up as high as I could. Anything over 225MHz and the system won't post, and anything over 220Mhz caused Vista to crash (although the same specs ran fine in Ubuntu).


----------



## fluffybacon

Right, here's the piccy of the 1.38 voltage:









I've tried increasing the voltage to 1.475, the idle temp shot up to 34C idle (no idea what its gonna be under load, probably around 40C). I increased the voltage on the ram to 2 and it's running at 880MHz woo! Only problem is that PC Probe keeps throwing up warnings about various components running at 4 volts (SB PLL 4.08V) and I have no idea if this is ok or if my machine is about to blow up.

Any ideas?


----------



## LoGGi!

Just set the volts manually, put the volt for the chipset to 0.1 or 0.05 more than stock, then increase the Vcore to 1.45/1.47 since your on water that should not be pushing anything far on the CPU :d


----------



## WBaS

If you had your vcore on auto then it was probably increasing under load. When the system idles you will see a lower voltage (like in your screenshot).

I'm not sure what temp PC probe is warning you about (probably your south bridge, did you change it?), but if you set things like loggi said, your temps should be fine on water. After you set your temps in the BIOS, open up cpu-z then run orthos to check if your voltage stays within range.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Parallax* 
I looked at your settings WBaS, and tested some stuff. Didn't realize that the CPU multiplier would increase RAM speed. Eventually got a b.s.o.r.(black screen of re-boot) but I probably need to increase the voltage on my RAM.
I dicided however that I should probably first get some better cooling. I am trying to keep this cheap, and could use some advise.

*Edit* Also noise is a big issue.(got 2 roommates who like to sleep)

Here is what I am looking at so far:
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835185125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813999505
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999602
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185004

Comments/suggestions?

Ok so you're concerned about cooling of your case, cpu, and noise.

The arctic cooler 64 pro is a very quiet HSF, however the cooling it provides is small. I'm sure it will keep your temps below the max, but you probably won't get much of an overclock on it. Lots of people have this on OCN and enjoy it. But personally I'd go with something that has some more cooling power. How much do you want to spend? Do you mind using mail-in-rebates? I suggest you also look at the scythe andy sameria, tuniq tower 120, scythe infinity, thermaltake big typhoon vx, and scythe ninja rev2 b just to name a few. These are some of the cheaper HSF's that are also on the quiet side and perform decently.

The fan controller is probably ok? TBH I haven't looking into fan controllers much, but they are a simple device and not exactly critical to your system. They are nice for adjusting noise levels though.

I'm guessing the 2x80mm fans are for your case. The ones you have there are probably ok. Never believe the db that manufactures say though. You have to look at how many cfm it has for performance, how many rpm it has, and what kind of sleeve it has. A 2-ball bearing is probably one of the louder kind although it does have more life. A sleeve is one of the more quiet, but shorter life, and a hybrid is usually the best. Something like the hydro-wave. I would try these fans. Panaflo has a good rep around OCN so you shouldn't be disappointed. And of course your fan controller will let you adjust the speed to what you like (usually within 10% of rated fan speed).

The scythe s-flex is a decent fan. I would recommend the "E" version however. I think the noise will still be low and should provide much better cooling. I notice in your sig you say you're using an 100mm fan... is the 120mm going to fit? The S-FDB is also a great bearing type.


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Wow, thanks for all the info, I had no clue ball bearing fans were louder.
I would really like to keep this fairly cheap. If I had the money I could just get a 6400+ CPU instead.(although that wouldn't be any fun)
I figure I will go w/ the A.C. 64 pro because its almost half the price.
I'll definitely get the scythe "E" version, thanks.

Know anything about the Scythe SCKTN-2000 100mm Sleeve Katana 2?


----------



## WhYerD

1) 225MHz
2) 15x
3) 3375.1MHz
4) 1.520v
5) HT 5X
6.) S&M
7) 57C under load
8) Air cooled


----------



## LoGGi!

Nice oc there whyerd, although 1.52V on air







you sure are pushing it to the max


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Parallax* 
Wow, thanks for all the info, I had no clue ball bearing fans were louder.
I would really like to keep this fairly cheap. If I had the money I could just get a 6400+ CPU instead.(although that wouldn't be any fun)
I figure I will go w/ the A.C. 64 pro because its almost half the price.
I'll definitely get the scythe "E" version, thanks.

Know anything about the Scythe SCKTN-2000 100mm Sleeve Katana 2?

Eh... I wouldn't get the 6400 or even the 6000 if I was buying again. I'd get the 5000BE and OC the crap out of it









The A.C. 64 Pro would be a decent choice. You will get a quiet HSF and maybe a little more OC room, but I wouldn't count on that much. The Scythe SCKTN-2000 100mm Sleeve Katana 2 is not a great cooler. I realize you are on a budget, but you can do better for just $15 more. If I was on a strict budget and wanted a quiet yet effective cooler, I would probably go with the Scythe Andy Samerai. Newegg doesn't call it that, but that's it. $34.99 + 6.33 shipping (about $41 total). As opposed to $19.99+$5.84 ($26 total) for either the katana2 or ac 64 pro.

If you really want to look at a lot of reviews, I recommend checking out techpowerup.com. Go to their database link, click on reviews, and you can search reviews from a ton of sites on any specific product.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Dark-Asylum

The Athlon 6000+ performs better than the 5000 BE even when it's overclocked above 3 ghz..I've read both of the reviews on Anandtech & Tom's Hardware. Might as well just buy it. The 5000 is going to cost you 130 on newegg, and a sufficient air cooler will cost more than enough to break above the 160 dollar 6000+ cost, plus you get the L2 1mb cache on the 6000.

I will agree with you though when you wouldn't buy the 6400. 30 more bucks for 200 more mhz, Psh.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


The Athlon 6000+ performs better than the 5000 BE even when it's overclocked above 3 ghz..I've read both of the reviews on Anandtech & Tom's Hardware. Might as well just buy it. The 5000 is going to cost you 130 on newegg, and a sufficient air cooler will cost more than enough to break above the 160 dollar 6000+ cost, plus you get the L2 1mb cache on the 6000.

I will agree with you though when you wouldn't buy the 6400. 30 more bucks for 200 more mhz, Psh.


If you're going to include the price of a cooler for the 5000BE you should do the same for the 6000 as well. Say you spend $50 on a cooler... that brings the BE to ~$180 and the 6000 to ~$210 (~$220 if you use the price I paid early this summer). The BE can actually clock higher than the 6000 in many instances. The performance should be about equal or close enough for my purposes.

The way I look at it... if I was going to buy now, I'd save myself $30 and get the BE. The performance would be about equal, if not even better.


----------



## LoGGi!

the 5000BE clocked faster will die against the 6000+ in converting and benchmarking







cache is where its at alot of the time :/ that's why intel is kicking amd butZ


----------



## Hillbilly37

218x15
1.5250v
temps stable at 35c 
make sure you drop the cpu to nb ht speed down to 3xcpu
3.27ghz ran for a week now gaming, benchmarked.
6000+
air cooled with a zalman 9700
asus m2n 32 sli deluxe mobo
4gb corsair xms ddr2 800mhz
evga 8800 gtx acs3 edition
windows vista ultimate


----------



## WBaS

Hello Hillbilly! Welcome to OCN and our club!









I seems like you have a good temp for that voltage. Are you using coretemp to read that under othos load? I worry that your temps are actually higher under load.

Also, I would think you're taking quite the performance hit by changing your ht to nb speed that low. Do you mean the HT multiplier, where the default is x5? If so then that isn't the same thing.


----------



## asusm

i got it on 3.2 stable


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


If you're going to include the price of a cooler for the 5000BE you should do the same for the 6000 as well. Say you spend $50 on a cooler... that brings the BE to ~$180 and the 6000 to ~$210 (~$220 if you use the price I paid early this summer). The BE can actually clock higher than the 6000 in many instances. The performance should be about equal or close enough for my purposes.

The way I look at it... if I was going to buy now, I'd save myself $30 and get the BE. The performance would be about equal, if not even better.


I was actually hinting at the fact that the 6000 is better at stock than a 5000 BE oc'd past 3ghz, so there is no reason to factor in the cost of aftermarket cooling with the 6000 because if you purchase retail from newegg you get a pretty good stock cooler. This all comes back down to my original argument that if you are going to spend the extra money on "worthy air cooling" to get a 3.2-3.3 ghz BE, you may as well save yourself the money, cause a stock 6000 will perform better.


----------



## Hillbilly37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hello Hillbilly! Welcome to OCN and our club!









I seems like you have a good temp for that voltage. Are you using coretemp to read that under othos load? I worry that your temps are actually higher under load.

Also, I would think you're taking quite the performance hit by changing your ht to nb speed that low. Do you mean the HT multiplier, where the default is x5? If so then that isn't the same thing.


i use 3 diff temp monitors and there all within 1c either way so i averaged them out ive never used othos i have hot cpu tester pro and just run heavy games that are cpu demanding as well as gpu i did start getting some bsod's as of late and dropped the core v back to 1.4875 and raised to 4x cpu frequency but from all i have read there is no performance loss of any kind from doing that. it just helps stablize the oc. im new to ocing but have read a ton and im not saying im right but it seems to be great. even brought my vista rating from 5.5 to 5.8 on the cpu


----------



## Hillbilly37

im sorry its the cpu to nb freq. im a noob lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
I was actually hinting at the fact that the 6000 is better at stock than a 5000 BE oc'd past 3ghz, so there is no reason to factor in the cost of aftermarket cooling with the 6000 because if you purchase retail from newegg you get a pretty good stock cooler. This all comes back down to my original argument that if you are going to spend the extra money on "worthy air cooling" to get a 3.2-3.3 ghz BE, you may as well save yourself the money, cause a stock 6000 will perform better.

Ah ok then that makes sense. I haven't seen any benchmarks comparing the two, but I imagin for me the difference would be negligable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillbilly37* 
im sorry its the cpu to nb freq. im a noob lol

I'm still confused on what this setting is. Maybe I'm not just use to it being called that. Anyway, what are the optional settings? x1-x5? Or does it go up to 16? And don't worry about being a "noob", we all start out somewhere... and hey, we all learn something new every day


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asusm* 
i got it on 3.2 stable

Cool, want to share your settings? Refer to my original post. Good job so far


----------



## Hillbilly37

the setting is in advanced then chipset and yes i believe it does go to 5x cpu to northbridge it is the actual ht speed setting. what happens overclocking without reducing the ht speed confuse ht instability with cpu instability since the value of the ht will increase with the oc you need to cut it back here. since ocing the frequency also oc's the HT as well. so if you oc say at 220 with a 4x mulitplier then the ht is running 880mhz


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillbilly37*


the setting is in advanced then chipset and yes i believe it does go to 5x cpu to northbridge it is the actual ht speed setting. what happens overclocking without reducing the ht speed confuse ht instability with cpu instability since the value of the ht will increase with the oc you need to cut it back here. since ocing the frequency also oc's the HT as well. so if you oc say at 220 with a 4x mulitplier then the ht is running 880mhz


Ok yeah so it's the HT multiplier setting. And yep that's how it works







I was just making sure you weren't talking about the K8 to NB speed (I think that's what it's called on my mobo) which should be set to 16, with a width of 16 too.


----------



## Hillbilly37

glad to have met everyone with the 6000 series and happy oc'ing to you all.


----------



## SoloSolider

Improved cooling on my system by pluging more fans into the MB than into the fan controller. I get about 300 RPM out of the 3 extra fans on the MB now. Question: I'm trying to push my system further, right now im running a 
*300x11 CPU* for *3300Mhz*, 
*300x4 HT Multi* for a *1200Mhz HT Link*, 
and *RAM Divider 667Mhz* for *1000Mhz Ram Freq. (471.5Mhz)*. 
So my *FSB* is *300Mhz*.

I also notice that my 5v which is 4.78 most of the time under load goes to 4.76, same with 3.3v goes to 3.28v, and my 12v goes from 12.42v to 12.35v. All under 100% load.

I tried increasing the Vcore but that made it error faster, still only on one core.

When I orthos this only 1 core ever comes up with an error. I have tried and true the processor to be able to handle this speed 24/7 with other settings. Any suggestions whats cause the errors? I play games just fine on it no hicupps at all. But then again there isn't many games CPU intensive anymore.


----------



## LoGGi!

You could get the ram evenly to 500Mhz(1000Mhz real speed) instead of 471.5 by going under and even multiplier instead of an odd, for better performance the said max fsb doesn't fly with the AMD cpu's since the memorycontroller goes a bit lower on odd multipliers compared to even. 
You could check that out if you want to, good job though


----------



## SoloSolider

the ram equation already brings out the ram to 999Mhz so no worries there. Whats this about the FSB being lower on od multipliers? And is this board capable of anything over 300 Mhz FSB?


----------



## By-Tor

Hello all.

I have had this processor for a few months now and have had ok luck with overclocking it. Had some good 3D mark 06 scores at 3401 mhz.

My qustion is with my setup what would be the highest Vcore I should try?\\
I have had it to 1.52 volts for a few tests, but dare I go higher?

Thanks


----------



## WBaS

Solo, I'm really not sure







I wish I could help but I think you might just be at the limit for that chip. Of course, that doesn't mean you can't still try new things









By-Tor, I'd say that as long as your temps stay below mid 50's C, you can increase the vcore to say 1.5v-1.525v. I wouldn't go much higher than that though if you plan on keeping your cpu for a couple years. Don't know for sure how long it will last at those higher voltages.


----------



## LoGGi!

@ by-tor, since your on water 1.55v should be ok, watch the temps though

@ solo, the integrated memory controller in the AMD 64+ processors run some dividation at half speed under odd multipliers, that's why it get's lower. Also the m2n32-sli should be topping out at 300-320FSB unless you got lucky or top the volts up high (although you need to check the temps for this)


----------



## By-Tor

Yeah I dont plan on going any higher on the volts and I dont leave it up that high after I'm done testing. My temps Idle between 20c to 23c, loaded it hits 35c to 38c so I dont think that will be a problem.

Trying to find a good mix to make this thing run a little faster..


----------



## Marlaman

Hey all, I'm currently working on getting my cpu stable at a 3.35-3.4 clock, i got it stable on orthos for 8+ hours at 3.3 with no problem. So that's my current progress with my setup, i'm currently at work so can't post any screenies or w/e at this time.

But i am curious if any of you guys have gotten sub 25 second scores on your superPI times. I've gotten mine down as far as 25.56 but my ultimate goal with this chip is to get it sub 25's. So if you have let me know and if not a bother post the setup you used to get that score. It normally gets pretty boring here at work so reading material is always welcome!

Cheers,
Marla


----------



## WBaS

Hey! Those are pretty good clocks for these cpu's. I have had 26 second times, but never in the 25 second interval. I think ram can influence that score quite a bit as well. Let me know if you make anymore progress. Good luck


----------



## SoloSolider

My 1M score is 25.745 thats the lowest I can get it at this speed.


----------



## Powelly

1) 214MHz
2) 15x
3) 3210MHz

I haven't ran any tests so far, but seems to run fine playing crysis while listening to music. I've been able to push to 3.25 but wasn't very stable. Atm I'm just on stock cooling, but looking at getting a CPU cooler early next year as it's summer - I've been looking at the Zalman 9700LED, Asus Silent-Square and Silent-Knight amongst others. Any ideas?


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Well I got my AC 64 pro HSF for my CPU. Seems to work really good, but doesn't fit perfectly on CPU so a little of the CPU(1/4 the width of a keyboard key) is not touching the HS. Right now I am reading core 1 @ 28C and core 0 @ 32C. Does this sound OK?

Also, I used AS5 paste on the CPU and heard that it takes awhile to get set in, can I sill run/benchmark my CPU before it cures?


----------



## SoloSolider

My current setup is:

300 FSB
300 x 11 = 3300 CPU Vcore 1.46v
300 x 4 = 1200 HT Slightly Incresed Voltages
1000Mhz (471.4Mhz) Ram 2.2v Stock Times

It gives me no problems at all. I play games all day and no BSODs or anything. Orthos will error in like 7 min though, priority 1.

My question is:

275 FSB
275 x 12 = 3300 CPU Vcore 1.46v
275 x 5 = 1375 HT Slightly Incresed Voltages
915.716Mhz (415.8Mhz) Ram 2.2v Stock Times

Now that new setup using a multi of 12 can Orthos for about a 1 hour and 45 minutes, priority 1, but I had PC probe open and temp monitor programs make my computer unstable stock or not. SO... What would you choose? Lose 25 off FSB, and 85 off RAM, and gain 175 HT, or stay with the less stable but still use able multi of 11?







Temps never exceed 50c on either setup so thats not a factor.







Also both only error on 1 CPU in Orthos.


----------



## LoGGi!

If you never get bsods I wouldn't give much about orthos labling it unstable









PS: @ powelly, look into the tuniq tower / ultra 120 extreme CPU coolers. Those are the best you get with air cooling!


----------



## Marlaman

Well I did Get a little more progress outta my rig today, Motivated by getting a 8800GTS 320 from *HardwaterH4ck3r* that came with an HR-03 Plus and sick of playing WoW so damn much, I decided to overclock! got a pretty decent 3d mark score outta the deal as well too.

I got my clock at 3.375
Multi-x15
1.5125V core
Running memory at 5-5-5-15-2T
It is orthos stable for over half hour, don't feel like running my computer while i sleep today because i installed a Vantec Tornado and have yet to get a fan controller







It's one loud son of a gun.









I WILL get this processor to 3.5 but will need better memory and a WC setup before that happens, But ALAS I gotta start saving for Amsterdam so that's gotta wait a few months as I am moving back to Minnesota from AZ next month.









Oh yeah an update on my superpi times, NICE







still shootin for 24.9xx but the memory is holding me back a lot on that i feel, I got some ideas but Still gotta earn rep so my current memory has somebody to go to! Forgot to take a screen of it when it finished so if you REALLY want to see all 20 iterations let me know, I'll get them up after work tomorrow.

















Funny to think i got my CPU up this high on just a Zalman 9700 cooler and having my new Antec 900 Helps too. Anyway yeah good luck fellow overclockers! I'll catch ya later!
Marla


----------



## WBaS

Very, very nice! Good job









What are your temps at that voltage with coretemp?

Wonder if orthos will run for longer...

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Marlaman

Well my temps in central brain identifier tapped 51 a few times but then i noticed i had some clutter behind my computer. after clearing that out and restarting orthos it never broke 50. I'll let you know tomorrow what it taps in Coretemp.
By the way the new version is out.
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp.zip

Quote:

Version 0.95.4 - 22nd August, 2007

- Fix: Core Temp causes restarts/BSODs on start.
- Fix: Core Temp causes hard shutdowns on some AMD systems.
- Fix: System tray icons are black squares on less than 32bit desktops.
- Fix: Some other minor bugs fixed.

- Add: Support new Intel CPUs.
Oh and Orthos WILL run longer







, just not today i gotta head to bed now because i need to work soon, insomnia is a nemesis of mine.

Sorry for not resizing my pics, I'm just a bad bad man.
Peace bro,
Marla


----------



## WBaS

Alright cool









Keep up the good work


----------



## Hillbilly37

i have the zalman 9700 and love it. keeps things nice n cool plus looks great. just make sure you have case clearance.


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillbilly37*


i have the zalman 9700 and love it. keeps things nice n cool plus looks great. just make sure you have case clearance.


How are you temperatures now?,iÂ´ll be getting a 6000+ and i was thinking to oc it to 3.3 on stock,itÂ´ll run hot but in january i was thinking of getting a thermaltake armor with a zalman 9700.Is it good enough to take it higher?.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD*


How are you temperatures now?,iÂ´ll be getting a 6000+ and i was thinking to oc it to 3.3 on stock,itÂ´ll run hot but in january i was thinking of getting a thermaltake armor with a zalman 9700.Is it good enough to take it higher?.


Should be. The 9700 is typically consindered one of the top10 air coolers.


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Should be. The 9700 is typically consindered one of the top10 air coolers.


Ok cool,thanks.


----------



## LoGGi!

You could also check out the Coolermaster geminII, the Tuniq Tower and the termaltake ultra 120 extreme. Those are typically out of the top 5 coolers, although I think you have to buy your own fan(s) for the GeminII and the Ultra Extreme. The positive side with that is that you are able to get alot more powerfull fans than the original fans on other coolers.
PS. the Zalman is mighty good if you fancy it


----------



## Marlaman

Hey PcG_AmD,

i am very happy with my zalman 9700, i will be lapping both my Processor and the Zal wither this weekend or the next, i expect that will give me headroom to OC my rig to about 3.5 (i hope) 
You won't be dissatisfied with the results you're looking for 3.3 is a very easy overclock to achieve if you have the neccicary components.

Just remmeber when you buy it to get some Shin etsu or some As5 for some good thermal paste. they are probably the 2 best on the market now that don't cost and arm and a leg.

I wish ya luck brother,
Marla


----------



## Dr.Parallax

After cooling upgrade:
1.212
2.x15
3.3180
4.starts @ 1.425

Tested w/ prime 95 for only 20 min just to get max temp: 53C
Using arctic cooler 64 pro

I set my vcore to 1.425 but my mobo seems to automatically increase the vcore while
I do tests and things. Does anyone know how to stop this? (I of corse do not have it on auto, because that is 1.35 default)


----------



## Marlaman

What proggie are you using to monitor your temps Doc? That seems a wee bit high for such a slight OC, i don't even hit that at 1.5125v under orthos for 30 mins. Are you sure you Heatsink is seated properly?

your system specs threw me off, you must've not updated your "stock cooling fan" for your processor, i was alittle lost at first


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
What proggie are you using to monitor your temps Doc? That seems a wee bit high for such a slight OC, i don't even hit that at 1.5125v under orthos for 30 mins. Are you sure you Heatsink is seated properly?

your system specs threw me off, you must've not updated your "stock cooling fan" for your processor, i was alittle lost at first









Ya, I was wondering about that too.
I am using core temp to monitor the heat. When I put my HSF on I spread AS5 thinly over the proc and then put on the HSF, but the fan didn't line up well w/ the proc and about half a pencil width of the proc is not touching the HSF. Also, my mobo seems to bump up the vcore at will, which means over 1.5v during load at these settings. Its not on auto, so I don't know what to do about it.......


----------



## Marlaman

Yeah i really can't say, i've never owned a gigabyte board before, you may want to check out that under the Motherboard forum. I have a buddy here at work who uses a gigabyte board and he likes to tinker in overclocking as well, it seems to me that when he took his 4200+ to 2.6 his temps were higher than i had expected. I am starting to wonder if this is a trait of gigabyte boards to perhaps overvolt, but I can't say for sure.

When i use AS5(<--haha leet speak typo!) i put more than a thin layer on the chip and when i tighten down the sink i remove a bit of excess that squeezes out of the sides, maybe it's just me but i've had a little more luck thermally when i do it this way. I wish i wern't at work so i could check out your motherboard a little more indepth, but i will get back to you tomorrow.

Good luck pal,
Marla


----------



## Marlaman

Didn't test on orthos, i'm sick and am going to bed NOW. but hey the proof is in the pudding eh? i did throw a 32m calc at it a few minutes ago, temps have yet to go above 50Â°C.

Noticed i had a fan in backwards







I am a ******. pretty sure i can get this setup to 3.5 easy now. so that's sweet.







i'll let ya know later today after i wake up.

Peace!


----------



## SoloSolider

I'm curious to know what settings you were using. Please go into detail.

Multi
FSB
Ram (Voltage, Divider, Type, Times)
Chipset (Multi, Voltage, Mhz Reference)
CPU (Voltage, Freq.)

Also any other settings that you had to change to achieve what looks like 3.45Ghz. Are you after market cooling or stock? I have tried with no avail to break past 3.3 Ghz. I know I have enough cooling to keep temps below 50C but my setup refuses to run stable past 3.3Ghz reguardless of what I change.


----------



## Dr.Parallax

WBaS-
I just discovered that the mobo we have has MORE options in the bios than what is originally shown. Just hit Ctrl F1 in the main screen to show them.
I don't know if you already new this, but I didn't look like it.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*


I'm curious to know what settings you were using. Please go into detail.


Multi-x15
FSBx325
Ram-stock voltage, running it at 421 Mhz, Mushkin Value, 5-5-5-15-2t
Chipset-everything left at default.
CPU it was 3450. 1.525 V Never exceeded 49Â°C in superpi. 
But alas can't get it orthos stable with 1.565 volts.

My MB actually can't supply enough voltage to the chip as found by further tweaking this morning, so i'm a little bummed out about that. my max stable OC is 3345. which i suppose isn't bad, but i know it is bottlenecking my 8800gts from what i've seen in my 3dmark experiments.

I'll crack my core and memory up on that only to have Very slight gains in 06, but when i took my OC higher, even marginally my frames increased significantly. I supre hope amd comes out with a quad phenom in the near future, that'd be spiffy.

So yeah nice superpi time, not at all stable


----------



## SoloSolider

Looks like I was right about this combo. 3.3Ghz is the limit. Even increasing the chip set voltage to max does nothing but make the board not boot. Let me know if you make anymore progress.







How is your FSB 325 if your multi is 15? Your FSB is the number you run the core at.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoloSolider* 
Looks like I was right about this combo. 3.3Ghz is the limit. Even increasing the chip set voltage to max does nothing but make the board not boot. Let me know if you make anymore progress.







How is your FSB 325 if your multi is 15? Your FSB is the number you run the core at.

Yeah i've gotten the board not booting quite a bit at higher voltages, it's pretty lame. I can run my stuff stable at 3350ish and do orthos for over an hour, but i do eventually get an error. i wish i'd have known more last year when i ordered this board.

And yeah i ran my cpu at 325x15 i don't quite get what youre' saying there though.
marla


----------



## Powelly

I've just got a new CPU Cooler (Zalman 9700LED) and I've overclocked to 218*15 = 3270MHz. My CPU is running 35 degrees idle. Goes up to 38 running orthos, but orthos doesn't seem to like my computer, dies after 20 seconds! I need help with orthos, is there a forum?

But my main point:
I've tried for 3300 (220*15) but my computer doesn't want to run properly when I do this - even though temperatures are still only 35-40 degrees. Do I need to increase voltage? Help please!


----------



## SoloSolider

325 x 15 is 4850Mhz you sure it's not 225?

*Powelly* Increase your vcore, and make sure that your ram has sufficent voltage, and headroom to be overclocked. 3.3Ghz For me uses about 1.47v.


----------



## Powelly

Hey, thanks for the advice!
I increased my CPU Voltage to 1.475v and what do you know? I'm able to get 3.3GHz! Bout time. Idles 40 degrees, Doesn't go over 47 in SuperPi. Cheers mate!


----------



## Marlaman

haha Solo,
Clearly a typo, i was up for about 24 hours and sick as well. yeah i meant 225. damn i sure must have been out of it, or perhaps i was browsing intel forums and their stuff got all up in my head or something.


----------



## Powelly

Okay time to update:
1) 220
2) 15x
3) 3300
4) 1.475v
6) Orthos Blend (CPU & RAM), 2hrs
7) Stayed around 62C while running orthos 
8) Zalman CNPS9700LED


----------



## Powelly

Double post...


----------



## Marlaman

Hey Powelly,
Your Oc seems good but your temps are about 10 degrees above what i would consider safe. What program are you using to monitor your temps? I use coretemp, is that what you're using as well? If you truly running that hot i would suggest reseating your heatsink and fan because i use that same one and my temps are nowhere near that high. But i wouldn't suggest running it at more than 55Â°C, otherwise you might end up with a damaged proc and/or MB

Good luck.
Marla


----------



## Powelly

Cheers Marla. I'm using SpeedFan, verified the temp on my mobo program (easy tune 5). 62 degrees is the absolute highest it reaches on full stress test. Mind you i only have 1 80mm exhaust fan







Today I went and got myself 2 120mm fans, installed one in front of my HDD and the other I will have to drill holes into my case.

I must admit though, getting my cooler onto my CPU was a HUGE struggle, it was so annoying!!! Yeah I may need to reseat it







Cheers for the help.


----------



## AmericanNightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Cheers Marla. I'm using SpeedFan, verified the temp on my mobo program (easy tune 5). 62 degrees is the absolute highest it reaches on full stress test. Mind you i only have 1 80mm exhaust fan







Today I went and got myself 2 120mm fans, installed one in front of my HDD and the other I will have to drill holes into my case.

I must admit though, getting my cooler onto my CPU was a HUGE struggle, it was so annoying!!! Yeah I may need to reseat it







Cheers for the help.


SpeedFan *DOES NOT* display accurate temps for X2 or Dual Core Opteron CPU's. Core Temp. Everest or PC wizard 2008/07 all are quite accurate.

Again *DO NOT* trust SpeedFan.


----------



## SoloSolider

FSB: 300
Multi: 11
Vcore: 1.467v
CPU -> NB x4
NB - SB Reference Clock: 240
NB -> PCI-E: x5
SB -> PCI-E: x5
Ram settings:
Channel A - Advance 120ps
Channel B - Normal

I reduced the PCI-E Over clocking back to stock of 100Mhz, I also loosened the timings on my ram to 5-5-5-15-23-2t 2.2v. I put all NB, SB voltages back to auto. I went from a 45 min Orthos blend stable to a 6 hours and 24 min Orthos blend, Priority 1, stable, max load temp of 47C.









The only thing that is weird and I'm wondering if anyone else gets this, is right before Orthos errors PC Probe registers a .6v Vcore for like 2 seconds and alarms go off then Orthos errors.

As of right now:
CPU 3.3Ghz
HT Link 1.2Ghz
RAM 1Ghz

I can get this board booting at 3.4 Ghz but the ram is now my limiting factor, 1066Mhz at the current timings is the max the ram will go. So, unless I change my multi then I am toped out with this FSB. With this setup though my computer seems the fastest, loading running, ect. I'm gonna keep trying to get to 3.4Ghz.


----------



## jigglemaster7

1) 215 MHz *Need better cooling*
2) x15
3) 3222 MHz
4) 1.552v
5) HT 4x
6) 30 mins in SUPER_PI
7) 55-60c
8) Stock Fan


----------



## SoloSolider

Try backing that vcore off some jig your cooling should be helped by that. The current Vcore I use is on 1.467v and that is all I have ever needed for any setup using 3.3Ghz from this chip.


----------



## SoloSolider

So my friend was getting rid of his "Tornado" fan, and I said I'll give it a whirl, haha! Anyways, this has got to be the loudest thing I have ever herd! Its sounds like the fan they put in those dust busters. Well after toying with it a bit I put it in my case, I couldn't get it on my CPU cooler cause the screws weren't long enough so I decided to put it on the bottom of my case facing upwards. I have got to say that even though its as far as possible away from my CPU my max load temp now is 45C, my idle GPU temps have dropped 6C each! I got that Reaper HPC so I'm sure its helping that too. I kinda got used to the noise now, so it's not half bad.


----------



## Powelly

Jiggle, you're using 5 case fans & stock cooler yet your temps are way high!! Is that running orthos or idle?


----------



## SoloSolider

My quest for 3.4Ghz on air is almost over!

As of now here is where I stand:

Vcore: 1.52v
Idle Temp. 29-31C (Core Temp)
FSB: 305
Multi: 11
HT Link: 1220Mhz (Multi of 4 used)
NB-SB Link: (260 x 5) 1300Mhz
NB-SB Voltages: Auto
Ram Divider: 533Mhz 
Ram Speed: 811Mhz (372.8Mhz) 5-5-5-15-23-2t @ 2.2v
Nvidia GPU Ex: Auto
Peg Link: Auto
Cool n Quite: Disabled
AMD Vit: Disabled
Auto Overclocking: Disabled
Fan Control: Disables (All full speed 24/7)

Stress Test:
Orthos Blend Priority 1: 32 Minutes (Max Temp. 50C Asus Probe)
I stopped it manually, I don't believe with this cooling setup I can take anymore Vcore. My MAX load temps have reached my limit as far as chip safety. I ordered a Gemini II CPU cooler as well as three 110 CFM Scythes, and MX-2 Thermal Paste. Once those are installed I may be able to bring down my temps some, I'm speculating about minus 5 - 10C max load. I will keep you posted with my progress.


----------



## SoloSolider

Made it to 3366 stable, once I got past it I became unstable again. I reverted back to 3300 for the time being to keep my temps low again. Once my new cooler comes in I will continue.


----------



## cassini75

hey heres my max speeds out of my sff rig

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287108

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287057


----------



## SoloSolider

Post more details about your rig. How you got it, voltages, settings, and stress test times and types.


----------



## cassini75

as for that 3501mhz superpi runs perfect, but occt will only run 3 min before i get error, just think i cant put enough juice to the cpu as i max out mb vcore settings, i can get 3498 or something like that using a different multi but my temps rocket to over 61c and dont think i should run much higher, although stock cooling with this cpu waws about that temp i dont know, i may still play more

so far this is my best stable clock,
used occt 30 min stable

mb - GA-MA69GM-S2H
Cool n Quiet: auto
Ram Divider: 800Mhz
Ram OCZ Platinum Revision-2 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Dual Channel
Ram Speed: 856.4Mhz (428.2Mhz) 5-5-5-15-23-2t @ 2.2v
vcore 1.5v

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287376


----------



## LoGGi!

Disable cool & quiet


----------



## WBaS

Hey guys, I've been kinda afk for awhile and will probably still be so until around Jan 10th... but anyways, keep up the good work!

Solo, you should reach your goal once you get better cooling, good luck!









Cassini75, as loggi said... turn off cool & quiet. It tries to regulate your vcore, which should be set manually to ensure stability.


----------



## vuec97

Really this is my 2nd attempt at overclocking. Sort of took some of your marks and inserted them into mine. Gonna mess around with the stuff later. First time I did this on my old 4400+ X2, my motherboard froze up and nothing would boot, all I would get is a constant beeping sound. Lol, RMA'd my motherboard because I did it 1 day after I got it. Not too sure exactly how to find the limits because I can't really find any reference guides for a Dual Core. Guess I can't piece it together from single core to dual core. Just got confusing, mainly because I thought I wasn't even near the threshold for my old CPU and everything zonked out. Maybe it was due to my old 430W PSU. That's no prob anymore though. Anyhow, thanks everyone for their reference specs. I was able to get these numbers.

1) 228mhz
2) 14x
3) 3197 Mhz
4) 1.45v
5) HT 4x
6) Gonna run Orthos over night
7) Core temp idle is around 30C (up to 44C after running the Crysis GPU Benchmark for 3 loops and CPU Benchmark for 3 loops @ 1440X900 - 2XAA - High Settings with Shaders and Shadows at Very high)
8) Stock... if I want to go higher, then it's an option but my XFX 8800GT is in dire need of a new cooling option. Stock one sucks.

Not sure what to do with my DDR2. Didn't touch anything. You can see it in the picture. Any suggestions on where to go next is much appreciated! :-D


----------



## vuec97

Well, ran Orthos for 6hrs and 37 mins and my temp was 51C. Core 1 was 62C and core 2 was 60C.


----------



## a1161979

About time i was a member







Was going to go the Brisbane X2 4000 route but by the time i invested in a cooler it would have been almost the same price as a X2 6000 so i bought one for $184 Australian and i love it









Havent started to overclock yet but i will







For the money its a great chip which is a huge improvement over my 3500 orleans, having doubled my Crysis benchmarks







Great to be a member of the X2 6000 club


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vuec97* 
Really this is my 2nd attempt at overclocking. Sort of took some of your marks and inserted them into mine. Gonna mess around with the stuff later. First time I did this on my old 4400+ X2, my motherboard froze up and nothing would boot, all I would get is a constant beeping sound. Lol, RMA'd my motherboard because I did it 1 day after I got it. Not too sure exactly how to find the limits because I can't really find any reference guides for a Dual Core. Guess I can't piece it together from single core to dual core. Just got confusing, mainly because I thought I wasn't even near the threshold for my old CPU and everything zonked out. Maybe it was due to my old 430W PSU. That's no prob anymore though. Anyhow, thanks everyone for their reference specs. I was able to get these numbers.

1) 228mhz
2) 14x
3) 3197 Mhz
4) 1.45v
5) HT 4x
6) Gonna run Orthos over night
7) Core temp idle is around 30C (up to 44C after running the Crysis GPU Benchmark for 3 loops and CPU Benchmark for 3 loops @ 1440X900 - 2XAA - High Settings with Shaders and Shadows at Very high)
8) Stock... if I want to go higher, then it's an option but my XFX 8800GT is in dire need of a new cooling option. Stock one sucks.

Not sure what to do with my DDR2. Didn't touch anything. You can see it in the picture. Any suggestions on where to go next is much appreciated! :-D










To start out your overclock you can set your ram multiplier to ddr2 533 and your CPU multiplier to say 10x this way you will not have a bottleneck in your CPU or RAM, then you increase the FSB of your motherboard as far as it will boot, and when it wont boot anymore mark out 3-5 fsb below as your max, if you can the add more chipset voltage to make it go higher. After this you set the CPU multiplier to 15x and up your FSB(start back at 200) as far as it will boot when it wont you add a bit more Vcore (watch temps though) This way you find your max CPU OC, then you up your ram back to ddr2 800 and see if it boots if not then back down your FSB a bit or loosen the timings.
This way you will easiest reach your max OC, because normally your earliest bottleneck is the RAM so you set that last when all other maxes are determined, then the CPU and last the chipset. =P what I do anyways


----------



## vuec97

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoGGi!* 
To start out your overclock you can set your ram multiplier to ddr2 533 and your CPU multiplier to say 10x this way you will not have a bottleneck in your CPU or RAM, then you increase the FSB of your motherboard as far as it will boot, and when it wont boot anymore mark out 3-5 fsb below as your max, if you can the add more chipset voltage to make it go higher. After this you set the CPU multiplier to 15x and up your FSB(start back at 200) as far as it will boot when it wont you add a bit more Vcore (watch temps though) This way you find your max CPU OC, then you up your ram back to ddr2 800 and see if it boots if not then back down your FSB a bit or loosen the timings.
This way you will easiest reach your max OC, because normally your earliest bottleneck is the RAM so you set that last when all other maxes are determined, then the CPU and last the chipset. =P what I do anyways

Woot, thanks, I'll give it a shot. Sometimes the lingo of my motherboard bios options confuse me but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Well, I have yet to increase my over clock but this amusing anackdote may bring you guys an LOL.
Today I was working on my boss's computer and was forced to secure the cpu's heat sink with nothing but a HOT GLUE GUN. It actually fixed the problem, stupid dell. Yes it was a terrible idea, i know.


----------



## foskey

heya, postin here to try and reach a higher overclock on my cpu. I have a bud with the same gfx card (8800gtx) but has an intel cpu, I believe the e6600 or so and while playing world of warcraft, he doesn't get any fps loss whatsoever in places where a lot goes on, meanwhile I'm going from 60 frames (w/ vsync) down to 30-40. I hope my cpu isnt that much of a bottleneck









anyways -
athlon 64 x2 6000+
3.25ghz
215 fsb (anything over won't last for > 5 minutes, which is rediculous)
multiplier is 15x
vcore in bios @ 1.4750
idle @ 33c and maxes from what I've seen at 50-51c, so there should be room for improvement?

and this is another thing i wanted to ask - I have no idea about the HT multiplier, or really what it is! In my bios I have these options:
K8 <-> NB HT Speed [Auto]
K8 <-> NB HT Width [Auto]
NB-->SB Speed [Auto]
NB-->SB Width [Auto]

They can be 1x -> 5x but I'm not sure if this is the correct thing to mess around with, so i'll post here to get some feedback









edit* to make another addition :x
my cpuz and abit uguru program both show diff cpu voltages:


----------



## SoloSolider

Time fore another round of upgrades, and most likely my last ones for awhile. This time around I upgraded RAM, GPUs, CPU Cooler, Thermal Grease.

RAM: G Skill ddr2 1000 (2 x 2GB) 5-5-5-15-25-2t 2.1v

GPU: Two 8800GT SC 'n' SLI OC - 700Mhz Core, 1000Mhz Memory, 1742Mhz Shaders, stock memory times.

CPU Cooler: Gemini II w/ 2x 120mm Scythe X (110CFM)

Thermal Grease: MX-2

Even with the thermal compound just applied I'm already seeing a load temperature decrease of 7c, Idle decrease of 5c. The 2 8800GT in SLI and over clock are running every game I own, with the latest being Bioshock, at max settings at 1280 x 1024, and 150+ FPS average on every game. Even though windows only sees 3.25GB of ram its still 1.25 more Gigs than I had and have made my over clock stable at 1000Mhz Ram Speed. All upgrades increased my noise very little. Now to go for 3.4Ghz







.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foskey* 
heya, postin here to try and reach a higher overclock on my cpu. I have a bud with the same gfx card (8800gtx) but has an intel cpu, I believe the e6600 or so and while playing world of warcraft, he doesn't get any fps loss whatsoever in places where a lot goes on, meanwhile I'm going from 60 frames (w/ vsync) down to 30-40. I hope my cpu isnt that much of a bottleneck









anyways -
athlon 64 x2 6000+
3.25ghz
215 fsb (anything over won't last for > 5 minutes, which is rediculous)
multiplier is 15x
vcore in bios @ 1.4750
idle @ 33c and maxes from what I've seen at 50-51c, so there should be room for improvement?

and this is another thing i wanted to ask - I have no idea about the HT multiplier, or really what it is! In my bios I have these options:
K8 <-> NB HT Speed [Auto]
K8 <-> NB HT Width [Auto]
NB-->SB Speed [Auto]
NB-->SB Width [Auto]

They can be 1x -> 5x but I'm not sure if this is the correct thing to mess around with, so i'll post here to get some feedback









edit* to make another addition :x
my cpuz and abit uguru program both show diff cpu voltages:









Hey Foskey, your chip might be nearing its limit. Those temps are alright, but I wouldn't go above mid 50's C. I also wouldn't use a vcore any higher than say 1.5 or 1.525. The 1.8v that cpuz is showing is probably not correct. I'd sooner believe the 1.5v if you set 1.475.

Now about the HT thing... you're sure each of those settings goes from 1-5? As far as I know, the HT multi is usually just a single setting (the one that gives you your "Bus" in cpu-z). I have those settings you listed, but my options are, if I remember correctly, 2, 4, or 16. I was told by some members on OCN to put it on 16 speed and width. The first 2 you listed deal with how fast the cpu can communicate with your northbridge and the last 2 deal with how fast the northbridge communicates with the southbridge. My guess is that the wider and faster, the better for performance. However, things might become unstable I suppose. Never tested it out.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Powelly

Oh my lordy....It is hot in melbourne!

My CPU normally idles around 42 and last night it was up to 54 idling due to the bloody weather here!!! Now it's morning and what do you know - CPU down to 44.

Does the HT multiplier actually do anything? Can someone post a link to a thread explaining the HT multi pleeease?

Cheers.


----------



## foskey

Well, i went back to stock speeds and voltages, turned my fan speed on low load to 90% and high load to 100%. Looking at 46c high load under what I'm mainly using my computer for, so I may just increase low load fan speed to 100% because ( world of warcraft ) never takes up more than 70% of my cpu usage.

Also, could my ram interfere and be the cause of my computer freezing \\ messing up when I overclock? (My cpu + gfx never overheat ) I have 2 different brands that each have different speeds for the timings. Whenever I run prime95, it stops the torture tests almost automatically due to "hardware failure".


----------



## LoGGi!

Since you are running 2 different ramtype modules rams could def. be your problem, try running only with the G.Skills since it's the PHU modules they should me micron D9's wich overclock like beasts


----------



## Powelly

Got my CPU to 3.33GHz yesterday









Ran orthos for about 10 minutes, looked at everest and it said my mobo was 78 C! I stopped orthos straight away. I increased my voltage to 1.5v (I keep it on 1.475v to reach 3.3GHz stable). Anyways, just shows that you can go higher than 3.3GHz and stay mostly stable - I just need to install a fan to blow air onto my mobo.


----------



## foskey

I have no idea how\\ how much to overclock my ram


----------



## ownliwon

I've been on this thread all day....learned alot from u guys....


















1) 214
2) X15
3) 3206 mhz
4) 1.475
5) x5
Stock cooling

Very new to all this....this is my first build
amd x2 6000+
Abit AN-M2 
MSI NX8600GT OC
4GB PC6400 DUAL LLK PATRIOT
This is performance Ram and i know Im not pushing it to its potential....
any advice....????
Also Im getting a warning about voltage when i set the vdimm to anything above 2.10 the ram is supposed to be able to handle 2.200 V
Is that a prob for the Ram or the Mobo....................????
here's a pic ~~~~~>


----------



## Powelly

1.475v to get to 3206MHz? That seems pretty high. I use 1.475v to get to 3.33 (although not very stable, need 1.5v to stabilize). Try reducing the voltage until the system will no longer boot, or utilise the most out of your voltage! Go 15 x 220, make 3.3


----------



## Powelly

Oh and one other thing - the warning is because the limit you set for your RAM voltage is too low - up the limit to 2.5 or something


----------



## WBaS

Ownliwon you're doing pretty good so far keep up the good work










Most ddr2 ram can handle 2.2v. I wouldn't go any higher than that however. I've heard of ddr2 ram frying at anything as low as 2.25 or 2.3v. Powelly... I hope you weren't serious about that voltage suggestion. That's a good way to have somebody kill their ram!

Ownliwon, the SPD tab you showed in your screenshot gives what your ram is rated for. I'm guessing your ram is running at about 400mhz (800mhz effective due to double data rate). To squeeze more out of your ram, you can try lowering the timings (4-4-4-12 is a good goal). I'd bump your vdimm up to 2.2v at max and see what kind of timings you can get. Another option is to drop your cpu multi to 14 and up the "fsb" (your reference clock). This will allow you to run your ram at higher frequencies, without stressing your cpu beyond its stable point.

Hope that helps. If you have more questions, please ask!

Good luck









EDIT: Now concerning your vcore and temps.... do you need your vcore that high for your system to be stable? You may have selected 1.475v in your BIOS, but your screenshots are showing that it is actually around 1.5v. I would run a max vcore no higher than 1.525 (with very good cooling). Try using coretemp to get your temperatures. You may find that they are higher than you've been seeing since coretemp reads the temps off from the die itself, and not a sensor in the mobo. To get your max temp, you could use orthos on the small ftt test setting. Have coretemp open and run the test. Watch to make sure your temps stay below mid 50's C. If they get above that, you may want to consider lowering your vcore to a setting that gives better temps.


----------



## Powelly

I suggested that he raise his programs warning limit so he can OC to 2.2 without having that stupid warning. No way would I ever condone anyone to OC ram to 2.5!


----------



## ownliwon

Excellent suggestions guys..... I'll give this a go..............









Also I notice my comp wont boot correctly if I use 4-4-4-12 timings

WBAS: My bios lets me change my Ram voltage but it goes from 
2.0 - 2.10 - 2.5 is 2.5 too much?


----------



## LoGGi!

WBas I must sadly say I have to leave the club now







my 6000+ crashed :/ got a 6400+ black now :F OC'd to 3456 though so I guess I shouldn't complain







I'll check in and give tips to people still though if it's aight =P


----------



## WBaS

No Loggi!!!! You can't leave us! haha Well gl to you. Make sure to stop in once in awhile.

Ownliwon, yes 2.5 is way too high for your vdimm. If you can only select 2.1 or 2.5, go with the 2.1v. If your ram won't run at 4-4-4-12, just work your way down from your current settings. I'd try to get the ram frequency up first though, by lowering your cpu multi and increasing your reference clock ("FSB").


----------



## SkateZilla

sup fella's,

got me my new system running with a Zalman 9700NT, Idle temps are around 32^C/29^C right now (in a warm room),

wondering how much of a temp increase it would be if I tried to O/C the AthlonX2 6000+ to say 3200 MHz x2 (6400+) or around there,

Right now my Chip is Running 200MHz FSB x15, Ram is Running DDR2-750 (375x2) even though its DDR2 800 Ram for some reason its in 750,

What would I have to do to get 3200 Mhz, just up the FSB to 213Mhz?


----------



## WBaS

Hello, welcome to OCN!









The temperature will increase the most if you up your vcore. To get 3.2Ghz you may or may not need to. I'm at 3.17Ghz on 1.4v. With the 9700 that you have, you could probably bump your vcore up to around 1.45v-1.5v. Just use coretemp to monitor temps and use orthos on small ftt test to load your cpu (and test stability). If it runs for say an hour without getting above mid 50's C and no errors than you're good.

The ram is running below 800mhz because of the way the integrated memory controller works on the cpu. It takes into account your reference clock (which you are calling FSB) and the cpu multi and speed to come up with a divisor which gives you your memory speed. For our chip, it uses a divider that actually makes our ram run slightly under stock speed. As you increase your ref. clock, your ram will increase in speed. For more info on this topic, refer to the overclocking guides link in my signature.

Increasing your ref. clock will increase your cpu speed. However, as you reach the cpu speed limit, you usually have to increase the vcore. On some systems, the ram will hold back your cpu clock, so changing the ram divider may also be necessary to achieve a higher clock. Once again, the link in my sig may lead you to some useful articles, posts, and tools to help you learn.

On a side note, you should fill in your system specs here so that we can help you better


----------



## SkateZilla

Well, this is odd, I open my case to do some wire cleaning etc, airflow adjustments for HDDs and stuff, so I figure I'll try and O/C a li, I bump the FSB up to 214MHz x 15 = 3210, Boots to windows and ran OCCT for 30 Min Auto,

Idle Temps are Core00- 24, Core01 - 27^C,

Load Temps were MAX Core0038^C, Core01 34^C, but hovered on 36/34 for most of the test, flickered to 38 a few times but went back down,

now this is the part that stumps me, according to everest now, the RAM is DDR2-533, running at 268 DDR, ***, isnt hte clock supposed to go up?

I'll Prolly drop the CPU Speed back down to defaults anyway, but the the Ram is Pertubing me..


----------



## WBaS

That is strange. If you increase your ref. clock, your ram speed will increase as well. Download cpu-z and check the memory tab. It will tell you what it's running at. It should say somewhere around 400mhz (it will be less).

Make sure to fill in your system specs here.


----------



## SkateZilla

im filling out that info now, according to the MSI Site, my Ran is supposed to be:
4 - 4 - 4 - 12 - 2T , 2.1v (though i'll double check what the sticker on my Ram says)

CPUZ Lists the Ram as (in Mem Tab), 375MHz, CPU/8, 5, 6,5, 18, 23, 2T and I think 1.9v

SPD Tab Says, PC2-6400 (400MHz), Corsair, CM2x1024-6400,

Corsair's Site says that model number is supposed to be 5-5-5-12-T1, 1.9v as well as 5-5-5-12-2t, 1.9v (im assuming 2T is correct since its listed everywhere), so I'll Print those and go into the bios and manually set what CPUZ Says they are supposed to be.

Edit: I Manually Set the Timings and Speed to 800Mhz 5-5-5-2T, gonna double check some other
"auto" settings,

But BIOS/Post Screen both Say 800MHz, while windows/everest report 750 (375x2),

edit#2, I overclocked the FSB to 213 Again (3210Mhz), and now the Ram is At DDR-800 (401MHz), but I shouldn't have to over clock the CPU to get 800MHz, Should I? Not To mention One of the STICKS didnt show up, and when I rebooted the System hung and LED Bracket indicated a Memory Init. Issue (so i shut down reseated and all is well at 750MHz again)

the only thing that adds up is this one Value in CPU Z, where it lists FSB







RAM and the Value is "CPU/8" = 375 (3000/8 = 375)

if thats teh Case, tehn fine, i didnt see a difference between 750 and 800 ....

i just think its wierd the BIOS and Post say 800MHz and Everest/Windows/CPUZ all say 750... could it be a driver issue?,

i Installed the Dual Core Optimizer and stuff.

could ''cool and quiet'' be doing this?


----------



## LoGGi!

The reason it say's 800MHz in the bios is because DDR2 is rated at 400/533/667/800/1066 but the reason your ram is running 750MHz is because the 6000+ processor runs on a odd divider (x15) wich lowers your ram reference speed, say if you set the CPU multiplier to 14x and go at 200FSB you will run at 800MHz, but then you need to up the FSB to run your CPU at the rated 3GHz wich will OC the ram. When I ran 220FSB on my 6000+ my ram was up at 412=824MHz and that should in reality have been 880MHz that's just how it works :/


----------



## WBaS

Skate, what you're seeing is completely normal. Like Loggi said and I have said, your ram is running below 800Mhz because of the divider.

If you click on my overclocking for beginners link in my sig, you can find this link on memory speeds for various "FSB" and dividers.

You might ask... how do I read it? It's pretty simple. 
1. To find which table you'll be using, you need to first figure out what multi your cpu uses (ours uses x15). All the AMD Athlon 64 x2 processors start at 200 "FSB" and multiply that by a number to get their speed. In our case, 200x15=3000.
2. Next you find the column listed "DDR2 Divider". These are the values you can select in your BIOS, such as 400, 533, 667, 800. Since you set your ram at 800, use this column.
3. Now find your "FSB" in the correct row. Your stock "FSB" is 200.

Putting all this together...
Use the x15 table, look under 800/8 column, look at 200 row, and you can see your ram is actually going to run at 750Mhz.

If you want more information on how to derive these numbers, you can read the guides I have listed. You can also look at "My Overclocking Thread" and find the spreadsheet I have there. In the spreadsheet, there is a column for RAM speed and I believe the formula is shown in those cells (I don't know if you are familiar with excel).


----------



## SkateZilla

ok, thanks


----------



## WBaS

Np, I hope that cleared things up a little or at least pointed you in the right direction. If you have anymore questions, I'll be happy to try and answer them. Good luck


----------



## SkateZilla

nope, the ram was the only question i really had,

other than the occasional glitch this PC has been running fine since.

First Glitch, Windows Locked Up (at 36^C) and apon reboot i got no post and LED Diag reported no CPU, so I rma'd both the board and th CPU, installed the new ones, booted to windows re-activated and downloaded the drivers for AMD, and the Mobo. i think the MSI Program Installed with the Driver set (Dual Core Center), then a week later when I was stress testing it, the alarm on dual core center sounded saying my CPU Fan was 0 RPM, and it wasnt, the Heatsink Fan I had in there at the time was spinning, but all the sensor programs reported 0 RPM, apon reboot i got BIOS beeps in a 1 beep sequence (DRAM refresh or something), reseating the Ram from the Factory Method to the DDR Bank 00 and 02 or Bank 01 and 03 fixed that problem (Factory said to install them Side by side)

since upgraded to the Zalman its been about a week and temps never broke 38^C under stress, and 34^ under mid use and idles usually in the ^20-29^C, sometimes in the Teens.

the quirk with the ram the other day was weird though, how when i OC'd the chip to get 400 MHz DDR2 windows only saw one stick, and the System hung on reboot till i re-seated the ram, its possible i tweaked the tab with the power cable to the CPU when i was Tucking the wires away.

I havent Played any games yet since RMA'ing the board, I did run crysis ALOT on the original, and Battlefield 2 as well, just to see how High i can put the settings, while maintaining performance, Im still trying to find a Method to keep the GPU cooler, seems to idle in the 50^C range when the system gets warmer, and goes up high in 60's I was told thats fine just not to Break around 70^C or what not, im guessing airflow is good because i can OC both GPU and CPU with no temperature differences between OC'd and Stock speed, I'll prolly OC the GPU to 600 or so, then jump the ram / shader up some and see what the temp differences are for the GPU.

Does Anyone Know the CFM of the Zalman 9700NT fans?, if I Can I will Wire mount a 130 CFM Fan in front of the Zalman and remove the stock fan (hang the fan fro teh top of the case using brackets, then find a way to gently clip it to the Zalman heatsink.


----------



## SkateZilla

well, as the outside temps go up to around the 60's, it gets about 70+^F in my room, CPU still idles in the 30s ^C, gets to High 30's under load, and will prolly break 40's as well, but thats tons better than idling in mid 40's and breaking 50 by pressing the internet button.

still trying to get my Hard disks to stay below 34^C as least, they are all right in front of a 80+CFM 120 MM Fan, I May space them out though (move bottom one down a slot and the top one up a slot, so the middle one isnt surrounded on all sides, i dont think i can fit any more fans in there though, googling around, the Seagates are rated to 60^C and the Western Digital to 55^C, and the GPU seems to always wanna idle in the upper 50's ^C range, regardless of airflow and ambient temp. but i think evga said its good to around 70^C and can last in 80s but isn't recommended.

as for over clocking, I'll prolly leave THIS CPU at stock speeds and wait till i can get one that doesn't run as hot to replace it in about 4 months.

also, on another note, my older Athlon64 3200+ (2.2 GHz) NewCastle that was idling 40/50^c, I got that to 28-34^C Idle and not above 40^C Load,.. on a 120nm chip w/ Stock Cooling!!







, reversed the CPU Fan to pull air off, that and the 140 CFM 120 MM Fan i put in back of the case is Literally only 2.5 inches from the heatsink, lol, no "on board" garbage blocking the airflow out of the case. i ran OCCT for 5 hours last nite, 38^C was the Max, considering the puppy was idling in the 50's a few days ago.. and I achieved this with the retail HS/Fan (pre Copper heat pipe). Too Bad the Mobo I have has literally nothing for OC'ing,


----------



## WBaS

Well good luck with your current build. Your temps seem fine for both the CPU and GPU. Most GPU's are ok at anything below 80C. I have a hard time believing that much higher wouldn't be damaging. I ended up getting the Accelero S1+Turbo module and my gpu temps never exceed 45C









I don't know what the CFM is on the 9700NT off the top of my head, why do you want to replace it? I don't think you'll get a huge temperature drop, but I suppose any drop is still good.


----------



## laurie

Hey.
I just updated my bios and can now change multiplier








Also have the option to set ram to 1066.
Anyway this is how things are currently.








15x 222 3.333
27-30 idle 32-35 load.
Water cooling 1 loop for cpu and 8800 ultra. 2x rads.


----------



## WBaS

Nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## SkateZilla

funny, in my Bios, the Multiplier is unlocked, and I can change it and it affects the chip, even though mine isnt a B.E., ***?

as for the Zalman fan, i was just wondering,

so 30^C for a Athlon64 3200+ New Castle is 20^C below normal Idle temps







, according ot some reviews... so i could soft clock my older pc a lil higher...

Should I Use RivaTuner and Overclock the 8800GTS or is there something better.


----------



## Hillbilly37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD* 
How are you temperatures now?,iÂ´ll be getting a 6000+ and i was thinking to oc it to 3.3 on stock,itÂ´ll run hot but in january i was thinking of getting a thermaltake armor with a zalman 9700.Is it good enough to take it higher?.

thats the same exact setup i have and it all fits great. and stays cool.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


funny, in my Bios, the Multiplier is unlocked, and I can change it and it affects the chip, even though mine isnt a B.E., ***?

as for the Zalman fan, i was just wondering,

so 30^C for a Athlon64 3200+ New Castle is 20^C below normal Idle temps







, according ot some reviews... so i could soft clock my older pc a lil higher...

Should I Use RivaTuner and Overclock the 8800GTS or is there something better.


You can increase your cpu multi higher than x15? Most cpu's allow you to decrease, where as only B.E. allow you to increase beyond stock.

RivaTuner is one of the best GPU overclocking applications. I myself use atitool, but I don't know if it can overclock shaders like rivatuner.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
You can increase your cpu multi higher than x15? Most cpu's allow you to decrease, where as only B.E. allow you to increase beyond stock.

RivaTuner is one of the best GPU overclocking applications. I myself use atitool, but I don't know if it can overclock shaders like rivatuner.

default is 15x, but i can set it anywhere from 4x - 15x in the bios, so that might be why.. lol...


----------



## WBaS

Yep. It's normal to be able to lower it. That's actually how you can overclock your ram further if your ram isn't limiting your stability. Just drop the multi and raise the ref. clock to get the same cpu speed, and your ram will be higher than it was before due to the higher ref. clock.


----------



## tweakboy

This is truley one of the best Threads on these forums,,, Whoever started it, U da man!!!

I think all AMD OCers should come here gain info and knowledge,,, good stuff!!!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
This is truley one of the best Threads on these forums,,, Whoever started it, U da man!!!

I think all AMD OCers should come here gain info and knowledge,,, good stuff!!!
















Thanks for the feedback! I really enjoy this thread too. Lots of good info in here. Glad you like it.


----------



## darkninja420

well im subscribed now







sig rig will be complete next week


----------



## WBaS

Welcome









Make sure to post your settings when you get it all together


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yep. It's normal to be able to lower it. That's actually how you can overclock your ram further if your ram isn't limiting your stability. Just drop the multi and raise the ref. clock to get the same cpu speed, and your ram will be higher than it was before due to the higher ref. clock.



I Dont know if my Corsair XMS2 DDR800 Sticks can handle it, when I OC'd the CPU to 3210 manually setting the timings, one of the sticks crapped out and I had to shutdown and perform the power button emergency bios restore crap to get the PC to boot.


----------



## SkateZilla

another day, another problem fixed,

Figured out why my SD Card Slot wasnt working (and reporting errors in event log), I had to stick the SD card in Upside DOWN!, lol, I was sticking it in the slot with the Metal Contacts down (and it was hard to stick in), then today I took the faceplate off and noticed that the SD card slot was setup to insert the card with the metal contacts on the TOP!, ***!.

anyways, im looking into removing the back part of the case over my exhaust fan, because its really setup for a 90 mm fan, so other than the circle holes for the 90mm and the screw holes fo rhte 120m about 30mm of the fan is being 100% Obstructed...

only bad thing, the Xbox 360 Bit the Dirt early this morning ;(


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
I Dont know if my Corsair XMS2 DDR800 Sticks can handle it, when I OC'd the CPU to 3210 manually setting the timings, one of the sticks crapped out and I had to shutdown and perform the power button emergency bios restore crap to get the PC to boot.

XMS2's can usually handle an overclock. It may not have liked your timings, but you could probably get the frequency higher. Some people prefer having tight timings and lower clocks, others just the opposite. Ram is a lot of trial and error.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


XMS2's can usually handle an overclock. It may not have liked your timings, but you could probably get the frequency higher. Some people prefer having tight timings and lower clocks, others just the opposite. Ram is a lot of trial and error.


i think when i had it on auto it downclocked the ram speed, but lowered the timings to the 4s


----------



## LoGGi!

Also, ram's can be crancky on the volts, too less or too much and they'll error it up. That's my expirience though..


----------



## Rowan

Hello everyone, I have been lurking around here for a few days now and i figured i would post what i have been able to do so far.

1) 294
2) 11
3) 3230MHz
4) 1.4375
5) 4
6) ORTHOS 30mins
7) I think this is where im stuck b/c i get up to 61-62c on the 1st core 56-58on the 2nd
8) stock cooler, but i have the zalman 9700LED on order

here is a pic so far. and i will have to make a new one after i get the 9700 in

the pic is a little big so i just posted the URL
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...awg691/004.jpg


----------



## WBaS

Welcome Rowan!

Nice work so far. You should def. be able to overclock further once you get the 9700. Keep us updated!


----------



## theartist

3.2 @ 1.375V
229x14
Orthos for 45min, temp hit 43C, idle temp 30-32C


----------



## SkateZilla

yeah, my idle temps from 3GHz to 3.2 are the same with the Zalman, and only 2 or so degrees more under load,

my idles are in the 20's ^c, and load never hit 40^C yet, well it did for a second or so..

prior to using the Zalman, the Idle temps were upper 30s sometimes 40+^C and I've maxed it out to 64^C before hitting abort...


----------



## Rowan

Thats good to hear that the temps drop alot with the Zalman. I will reply with what i can get it to after i get it installed.


----------



## SkateZilla

wierd, I woke up a few minutes ago, and it wouldnt return from suspend (lockup maybe),

I know a few hours earlier it wasnt locked up, because I unplugged my cell phone from the USB Port and it made the normal noise, I think the ram timings are off from what they are supposed to be (set to Auto). 5-6-5-18, when they should be 5-5-5-12.

Edit:
I Just Went into the BIOS and Set them to manual timings, and CPU-Z shows them correct now,
I also Disabled "Cool N Quiet", since I dont need it on afaik.

If this isnt a ram Timing issue,

What else would cause a random lockup? Temps never IDLE above 30^C and rarely hit 40^C under load,

I know the First Mobo/CPU I had, the CPU DIED when i Plugged in my DVD-RW. (system locked up, apun reboot led bracket reported no CPU).

anyway, the system was running for a little under a week now (4 or 5 days straight), which is a new record for this system.

my old PC ran for months at a time before I would reboot,

No Errors in Event Viewer except for the "PS2 Mouse (i8042.prt), Post Screen Reports no Errors or extra beeps either.

should I just chalk this up as a Random "Windows Freeze" or not?


----------



## Durzil

Hello All,

Nice thread you got going on here. I thought I'd chime in and say I am also a proud owner of an AMD X2 6000+ and I had a question for you all.

I have a ZALMAN CNPS9700 and my computer sits at idle at around 40-42 C from what I'm reading here that seems a bit high, I'd like to point out that its that temp weather I OC or not. Could I have the Zalman installed wrong or any other ideas why my temp is much higher than your guys?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Durzil* 
Hello All,

Nice thread you got going on here. I thought I'd chime in and say I am also a proud owner of an AMD X2 6000+ and I had a question for you all.

I have a ZALMAN CNPS9700 and my computer sits at idle at around 40-42 C from what I'm reading here that seems a bit high, I'd like to point out that its that temp weather I OC or not. Could I have the Zalman installed wrong or any other ideas why my temp is much higher than your guys?

What Are Your Case Temps, Fan Speeds..

Did you Use Zalmans Thermal Paste, or a different one,

Did You clean the heatsink/CPU before applying,

Did you wiggle it a lil to spread the cpmpund around a lil,

To Be Honest, Im Idling Mid - Upper 20^Cs on both cores when its warm, when its cold they idle in the teens.

I have the Zalman 9700NT in line with 2 120mm 130+ CFM Fans too, one in front (using Kama Bay Mod) and 1 in the Exhaust.

If you case temps are high, the CPU will run hotter,

Run OCCT for 30 Minute AUTO and note the Core temps during IDLE and at the 5 Minute Mark (25 Minutes into the Test, just before it kicks back to Idle)

If Temps Exceed 59^C , Hit Abort.

This is My Current Airflow Setup.
120mm (130+ CFM) Directly behind Zalman, 120mm in the Front of it (130+ CFM, in the front 5.25 bays, also working on a cardboard Duct, 80mm fan blowing air into the eVGA intake (40 CFM), 120mm infront of my HDDs (80 CFM), and the 80 MM on the window blowing on the HDDs (30-40 CFM).

the window Fan was originally in the Top Left, but I Removed it and poped the pegs onteh window to flip/rotate it then remounted the fan,so far this is the best position, bottom left doesnt do anything but blow air onto the plastic cover of the eVGA card, top Left interfears with the Striaght line cooling air flow of the Zalman, and Top Right does as well...

Wires are All Tucked away behind the 5.25 Bay Rack or against the walls of the case.
All 3 HDDs are SATAII and all three are on top of each other (no extra spot between them).

My Temps while browsing and downloading a lil,









Edit:

I Just opened my case to further mod the Kama front Bay (now removing the Metal Springs that hodl the Dust filter in place, because the 120mm fan i put in it moves too much air, its actually Sucking the metal springs up against the fan! (was wondering what the occasional metal noise was).

I also re-positioned the 80mm Fan i ripped off one of my old heatsinks, using some old fan housing i found (from my 486DX2 i believe), and it perfectly clipped over the GFX, SOUND and HDTV Card!, so it gets fresh air to the GPU and AUX heatsink, already the Aux and GPU temps are lower than previous and still dropping.

Some Images:
http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s...100_1748-B.jpg
http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s...100_1747-B.jpg


----------



## Durzil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


What Are Your Case Temps, Fan Speeds..

Did you Use Zalmans Thermal Paste, or a different one,

Did You clean the heatsink/CPU before applying,

Did you wiggle it a lil to spread the compound around a lil,


I used Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

I did clean it and it was a fresh install (no prior heat sink installs)

yes I wiggled it as the directions stated, but it worries me that it can still be moved around so easy.

I'm wondering if I got too much paste or not enough, I'm thinking i"m going to reinstall the fan.

Pictures of the case.

Newegg link to my case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112040



















I'm looking at buying 5.25" Bay Cooler as well to add some better flow towards the cpu because there is nothing pushing air at it just 2 fans pulling air off it.

Also I'd like to list the fans.

There is a fan on the top of the case you can't see (pulling air out)

2 in front of the case on the bottom (meant to pull air at the hd cage but I can't use the cage cause the vid card is too big) So it just serves to push air in for the vid card.

1 in the rear pulling air off the cpu

One on the side blowing air in on the vid card.

and then one in the power supply pulling air out as well.

EDIT:

I am going to be buying replacement fans. The ones on the case don't move enough air now that I'm really looking at it, as well as the bay cooler I linked above. I did a test and removed the panel to my case while it was running and it dropped 4-5C so the case is getting hot.


----------



## WBaS

It could be that your HSF and CPU don't have good contact due to a possible concave/convex issue with either. You could try lapping the HSF or both. When you apply the thermal paste, you only need to put a little paste. I use the "uncooked grain of rice dot in the center" method. But really, I'd say half of that is sufficient. No need to even spread it. The pressure from the connection should be enough to evenly spread it (assuming the surface is flat).

Check out some of the lapping threads. They may help.


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


It could be that your HSF and CPU don't have good contact due to a possible concave/convex issue with either. You could try lapping the HSF or both. When you apply the thermal paste, you only need to put a little paste. I use the "uncooked grain of rice dot in the center" method. But really, I'd say half of that is sufficient. No need to even spread it. The pressure from the connection should be enough to evenly spread it (assuming the surface is flat).

Check out some of the lapping threads. They may help.



I am going to be lapping my Zalman, whenever UPS gets it here...

I might also lap my CPU. This seems a little risky and voids the waranty but i might do it anyway.


----------



## WBaS

I don't know if it is really worth it to lap the CPU. As you said it could be risky. First I'd check to see how flat both are before doing anything. Good luck though, and keep us updated


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durzil*


I used Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

I did clean it and it was a fresh install (no prior heat sink installs)

yes I wiggled it as the directions stated, but it worries me that it can still be moved around so easy.

I'm wondering if I got too much paste or not enough, I'm thinking i"m going to reinstall the fan.

Pictures of the case.

Newegg link to my case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112040



















I'm looking at buying 5.25" Bay Cooler as well to add some better flow towards the cpu because there is nothing pushing air at it just 2 fans pulling air off it.

Also I'd like to list the fans.

There is a fan on the top of the case you can't see (pulling air out)

2 in front of the case on the bottom (meant to pull air at the hd cage but I can't use the cage cause the vid card is too big) So it just serves to push air in for the vid card.

1 in the rear pulling air off the cpu

One on the side blowing air in on the vid card.

and then one in the power supply pulling air out as well.

EDIT:

I am going to be buying replacement fans. The ones on the case don't move enough air now that I'm really looking at it, as well as the bay cooler I linked above. I did a test and removed the panel to my case while it was running and it dropped 4-5C so the case is getting hot.


The Kama Bay is what I'm using,

First thing to do with it is to remove the stock fan, however if you swap the fans, you'd have to take the dust filter and the metal retention brackets of.

the 130 CFM fan i have in it now, on first bootup, Ate teh Dust filter, shredded it all up... and was pulling the retention wires onto the fan making a metal rubbing noise. I took those off yesterday.

I Possible, I'd Get a 120mm Hi CFM for the Rear Exhaust too. By the looks of the Case, You'd Have to Drill/dremel it for a 120mm, but it would be worth it. Same with teh 120 mm for the Side.

As for Artic Silver, How Much did you Put on?,

I put about a BB Sized Dot, Put the heatsink on to check the footprint, then took it off and spread it a lil, even now, with my one cores temps a lil higher i think it didnt get over the entire heat spreader, but as long as it idles under 30^C im fine. load isnt above 40^C. even OC'd.

So It sounds Like 
A. Maybe too much thermal paste, (I can Barely Wiggle mine now so).
B. Not Enough Airflow/Exhaust.
C. Fan Speed isn't Turned All the Way up maybe?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowan*


I am going to be lapping my Zalman, whenever UPS gets it here...

I might also lap my CPU. This seems a little risky and voids the waranty but i might do it anyway.


Zalmans Are usually mirror Finished...... no need to Lap...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I don't know if it is really worth it to lap the CPU. As you said it could be risky. First I'd check to see how flat both are before doing anything. Good luck though, and keep us updated










Voids Warranty.... I'd Rather not.. lol...


----------



## Durzil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
The Kama Bay is what I'm using,

First thing to do with it is to remove the stock fan, however if you swap the fans, you'd have to take the dust filter and the metal retention brackets of.

the 130 CFM fan i have in it now, on first bootup, Ate teh Dust filter, shredded it all up... and was pulling the retention wires onto the fan making a metal rubbing noise. I took those off yesterday.

I Possible, I'd Get a 120mm Hi CFM for the Rear Exhaust too. By the looks of the Case, You'd Have to Drill/dremel it for a 120mm, but it would be worth it. Same with teh 120 mm for the Side.

As for Artic Silver, How Much did you Put on?,

I put about a BB Sized Dot, Put the heatsink on to check the footprint, then took it off and spread it a lil, even now, with my one cores temps a lil higher i think it didnt get over the entire heat spreader, but as long as it idles under 30^C im fine. load isnt above 40^C. even OC'd.

So It sounds Like
A. Maybe too much thermal paste, (I can Barely Wiggle mine now so).
B. Not Enough Airflow/Exhaust.
C. Fan Speed isn't Turned All the Way up maybe?

I used a bb sized amount of artic silver and then spread it evenly with a glove this time, I think I might of had too much last time, also when I pulled it off I noticed that when I slide it from side to side slighty like it says too to pull out air bubbles it caused a spot to not have any as5 on it.

I ordered 4 34 cfm 80 mm fans I'm going to be replacing the stock ones with I doubt the stock ones are doing 15 cfm when I put my hands over them compared to the 34 I have put on the side + adding the Kama Bay to the front. I wasn't planning on replacing the Kama Bay fan yet unless I feel it needs it later. Any extra air flow from the front is going to help at this point and with the over all upgrade I feel it will be sufficient to help keep the case temp down. I like good cooling but I don't need an airplane in my house







If the temps still stay up I'll look into even bigger and better things if I need too. Also I'm interested to see if the temps start to go down now that I re applied as5 after the break in period.

On a side note I decided to change up my setting on my AMD X2 6000+ because I really wasn't needing the extra cpu speed and desired my ram to at least be the 800 its rated for instead of this 750 nonsense so I changed my mult to 14 and have my fsb set at 216 now which gives me 3024 (so basically no OC on cpu) and 864 on the ram. VS 210 with a 15 mult = 3150 with ram at 787.5


----------



## dr_bowtie

can I join the club if my CPU runs faster than a 6400+ should be a hoot...







good job guys on the good clocks


----------



## SkateZilla

I Might look into adjusting the Multiplier and the FSB to get faster ram.

right now im still having this issue where the USB mouse just stops working for 5 or so seconds then starts again.... usually when downloading....


----------



## darkninja420

hey hey! 
im at all stock speeds right now.. its her first time booting









also if i remember right.. isnt there some kind of driver i need for gming to use both cores or something like that?

is this bad?
but whats with temps??


----------



## SkateZilla

dark ninja, i'd seriously look into re-seating the Heatsink, clean both of them off and re-do the Thermal compound as well.

as for drivers, i believe there is a driver on AMD's Site ("Dual Core Optimizer") or what not.


----------



## Durzil

So I played around with it a little more today and I upped my FSB a lil more to 220.5 with a 14 mult giving me 3087 clock and 882 ram and I lowered the core volt from auto (1.4) to 1.375 and it ran OCCT np and the temps where lower than when I ran it before I redid the Zalman. I maxed out at 50c this time vs 55c last time and the idles look like there down about 2c at 40c instead of 42c on the hot core. So over all I am pretty happy and am thinking that I have it mounted right now and once I open up the air flow a little more I'll see temps in the right range.


----------



## WBaS

Darkninja, those temps do look a little high. I'm not a big fan of speed fan (no pun intended). I just like coretemps layout and simplicity. Try using that as well to see what it says your temps are. You want your temps to be at mid-50's or below while overclocking. So if you're idling up there... then something is wrong. Try reseating your HSF.

Durzil, nice work.


----------



## Durzil

WBaS did you have to loosen up your ram timings to get it to run at that speed or is that the standard timings on your ram?


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durzil*


WBaS did you have to loosen up your ram timings to get it to run at that speed or is that the standard timings on your ram?


I have had mine on stock timing @ 3.24.

ATM i just got my Zalman  and im testing 3.33 right now with 4 4 4 12 timing 222X15 @ 1.4625v with a max temp atm of 50c, alot better than my 63c before i stopped before.


----------



## Durzil

Rowan are your timings 4 4 4 12 16? or what is your last number? and how many volts you got going at your memory? Last number meaning your TRC.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Darkninja, those temps do look a little high. I'm not a big fan of speed fan (no pun intended). I just like coretemps layout and simplicity. Try using that as well to see what it says your temps are. You want your temps to be at mid-50's or below while overclocking. So if you're idling up there... then something is wrong. Try reseating your HSF.

Durzil, nice work.









He Should Also Put all Fans at 100%


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durzil*


WBaS did you have to loosen up your ram timings to get it to run at that speed or is that the standard timings on your ram?


I looked on the SPD tab in cpu-z to see what my ram is rated for. My ram is rated at 400mhz (800mhz effective) 4-4-4-12 at 2.2v or up to 500mhz (1000mhz effective) 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v. So as I got closer to 500mhz I did have to losen them, but only to the 5-5-5-15 timings. I could probably improve the timings a little more, but I just didn't care enough to bother heh...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I looked on the SPD tab in cpu-z to see what my ram is rated for. My ram is rated at 400mhz (800mhz effective) 4-4-4-12 at 2.2v or up to 500mhz (1000mhz effective) 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v. So as I got closer to 500mhz I did have to losen them, but only to the 5-5-5-15 timings. I could probably improve the timings a little more, but I just didn't care enough to bother heh...


My Corsair Runs 5-5-5-12-2T at DDR-750 So,.... I dunno if I can OC it to DDR-1000, but this system should last me a year to get funds for a kick butt system in a year, hopefully AMD Gets their stuff together.


----------



## Durzil

So I'm really starting to think its my MB that is so finiky and not my cpu and ram.

I'd like to point out that I read a review about the Trc timeings and later on Corsair I guess put out a statement as well as changed there EPP setting to reflect lowering the Trc. They found that lowering it from 35 to 15 on this Corsair ram that had netted a 1-5% increase in proformance depending on the app. So thats why I asked what your Trc was set at because the lower you can set it and stay stable the better. I'd also like to say that if you go to low you will have some problems on your hands it gets unstable fast. A good rule of thumb for Trc is tRC = tRAS + tRP. So on my memory that would be 16 but to get it to overclock stable I had to ajust it up to 19. I didnt' try 18 so that might of worked but 19 worked just fine and the diff between the two is too small to matter the big differances your going to see here is when your cutting that time in half from like 24 to 12 ect.

This is what Im at now after a lot of tinkering and trying differant things.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Darkninja, those temps do look a little high. I'm not a big fan of speed fan (no pun intended). I just like coretemps layout and simplicity. Try using that as well to see what it says your temps are. You want your temps to be at mid-50's or below while overclocking. So if you're idling up there... then something is wrong. Try reseating your HSF.

Durzil, nice work.










checked coretemp out and core0 is 22c and core1 is 28c

checked bios and it shows as 26c which i think that is off also..

im going to reseat tomorrow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


He Should Also Put all Fans at 100%


they are







speedfan just doesnt show them at that speed..

also a lil sneak peek of desktop goodness


----------



## Durzil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowan*


I have had mine on stock timing @ 3.24.

ATM i just got my Zalman  and im testing 3.33 right now with 4 4 4 12 timing 222X15 @ 1.4625v with a max temp atm of 50c, alot better than my 63c before i stopped before.


If your running DDR2 800 like I'm assuming you are. Your ram is running at 222 * 15 = 3330 / 8 = 416.25 * 2 = 832.5 so your just barely above the 800 there rated at. When your at a mult of 15 your ram actually starts at 750 mhz which kinda sucks so your loosing 50 mhz up front that your having to make up for.

Now if you want to OC your CPU and not worry about having to OC your ram much and stay with standard voltage on ram then this is a plus.


----------



## darkninja420

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13796303

theres my 3dmark06 score...

6192 is this bad for my rig?


----------



## Cuinnton

Hey 6000+ers









have any of you actully increased your FSB over 230? Thats the limit for me as far as getting into windows...


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cuinnton*


Hey 6000+ers









have any of you actully increased your FSB over 230? Thats the limit for me as far as getting into windows...



I have had mine well over 230. I have had my multiplier set at 10 and had my cpu over 3.0.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yes, I may be able to join your uber clan, but until my rig is running well, It is not fit to grace this thread







(posted this on amd general, but not so much help yet.)

the sig rig in question, the problems: it runs, not as fast as It should, compared to my 3800+ single core, their should be no comparison with this cpu. Sometimes i get freezes, trying to do a few things at once, nothing to intensive, sometimes it gets bogged down incredibly and takes a while to catch up, as far as i can tell testing with battlefield 2, it takes forever to load maps, compared to my previous rig. I'm not sure where its getting bottlenecked, driver issues, or possibly hardware, ram?

ran orthos 15 minutes, according to Coretemp hottest it got was about 45, and 41 on the cores, idle was at 35 and 28 respectively

cpuz - ram timings are 5 5 5 18 23 2t
and i also noticed something FSBRAM cpu / 8 << not sure what that means if someone wants to enlighten me

Any ideas would be nice, maybe the ram is getting to hot as their isnt that much air moving across up their, I don't think

I have the arctic freezer pointing the wrong way, blows toward the video card and not to the back of the case, I'll reseat it later as temperatures seem to be fine all around, don't have any other good ideas....

(almost current in windows updates, couple misc that shouldnt matter)

from what i read from an earlier post by SkateZilla, he had a mysterious lockup, so to speak, could my ram timings be the culprit???

Newegg specs below: 
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.1V
Heat Spreader Yes
Features SLI certified
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory


----------



## WBaS

Freeze ups are usually a driver issue or ram. Try running memtest. I've never used it, but maybe it can rule out your ram. Your timings are not as tight as advertised so it might not be your timings. Are you running them at 2.1v? If so, just try setting your ram timings manually to 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v. I'm pretty sure the XMS2 ram can handle 2.2v like most other quality ddr2 ram. You could also try that to see if your stability gets better.

The FSBRAM cpu/8 is telling you what divider your memory is running at. While using a x15 cpu multi and setting your ram at 800mhz, your integrated memory controller uses an 8 divider. If you want more info on dividers, check out the overclocking guides link in my signature. You will see a link there that will show you the divider tables, and plenty of links to describe the theory behind it.

Your temps seem fine, but you really should have the hot air blowing out the back of your case. I always recommend that people keep MAX temps below mid 50's C. I'm pretty sure AMD says 60C is the max, so it's good to be a little below that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

i didn't record the voltage on them, and i plan on running memtest this weekend, as far as the fan blowing the wrong way, i might reseat this weekend, or not, it isnt hurting anything yet. Also, thanks about the info on that bios setting, i know a little about the dividers, so that's all i wanted to know









sad when a 2.16 core 2 duo DELL, is performing better than my amd







, Dell will not prevail.


----------



## SkateZilla

make sure you got the amd drivers installed... and not the default windows.


----------



## asusm

hahahah i got a stable oc on 6000+:
cpu:HT*5 / 15*227 3.405ghz
memory: 2.1v

and other volt tweaks chipset and HT ect..

ill bet i can even get 3.5 but im 2 tirred to do that right now sleapy time


----------



## Durzil

So what would your guys mobo recommendations be looking at my below specs, I was thinking a nForce 590 SLI mobo unless someone has a reason why something else would be better.


----------



## Hillbilly37

my favorite mobo for this chip has to be the asus m2n 32 sli deluxe. it oc's well and is just a great all around board for am2 socket. plus with a bios update will take the phenom and upgraded ram to 1066mhz. you need at least bios 1503 or higher to support the phenom and higher ram. hope this helps.


----------



## SkateZilla

this was just the wierdest thing ever,

watching some music videos, and then Boom entire system just cuts off,

i count to 15-20 to let the HDDs spin down and press power, it boots up fine, which exception to more beeping than normal during post.... which last time it happened was when i was running a stress test,

Im gonna look into running a memcheck. I think the corsair ram might be spoofed.

I had to manually change slots and load bios Defaults to get the bios beeping to stop, stystem still booted, but it beeped all the way up to the XP splash, and when i go into the bios, it was lagged and locking up in sync with the beep,

its either the ram or the mobo, but something in this system is quirky.


----------



## bfgDennis

I tried 300 x 10 and I got it too boot however Im getting blue screens


----------



## sublime0

I dont have one but my friend does.. He dont know how to overclock he just thinks he is cool because his ASUS board has an automatic bios overclocking thing.. Hes running at 3.4ghz though along side with his 8800GTX he gets like 12,000 in 3dmark06


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfgDennis*


I tried 300 x 10 and I got it too boot however Im getting blue screens


why would you do 300x10??

15x200 is 3ghz and its stable then..


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


why would you do 300x10??

15x200 is 3ghz and its stable then..


maybe he is just trying to find the max FSB or something, or see what his ram/HTT can OC to? It seems strange that it would make a BSOD running at 3.0 though.


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfgDennis*


I tried 300 x 10 and I got it too boot however Im getting blue screens


 Whats the purpose of that oc? its not even an oc its a PAR-c lol. 3ghz is stock for those!


----------



## Durzil

your boosting your ram up and your fsb its still an OC its just not one of the processor. Hes prob trying to find max fsb speed for fun ?


----------



## WBaS

Or maxing out his ram...


----------



## Rowan

I can only get a maxe of 3.36 atm with 240fsbX14 1200htt @ 1.52v.

I have tried to get 3.4 in differant combonations with 1.56v, which is max, and i end up getting BSOD eventually. Max temps get to around 52-55 on core 0.

I dont think there is any way for me to get above high 3.3s.


----------



## Hillbilly37

need help. is my 6000+ cpu ocd to 3.210 bottlenecking my 8800 gt sli configuration or is it more likely my crappy psu? the psu is 600w but has low 18a rails the sli works but lower performance that a single card.


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillbilly37*


need help. is my 6000+ cpu ocd to 3.210 bottlenecking my 8800 gt sli configuration or is it more likely my crappy psu? the psu is 600w but has low 18a rails the sli works but lower performance that a single card.



I think the 18a rail is holding your 8800gt sli back. I have been reading some about 8800s b/c i need to upgrade from my sinlge 8600, but i think it said something like 27a min. for an 8800.


----------



## Hillbilly37

yeah thats my thoughts also surely a dual core 3.2gb cpu would handle them.


----------



## Talon

Hiya all Ive got my 6000+ up to 3224Mhz @ 1.584v on stock air. My Ram (corsair XMS2 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 4x1g) is @ 920Mhz 5-5-5-18-23-2t Running sweet atm 17644 on 3dmark05. Would i gain anything at all by reducing my ram to 2x1g sticks? Would that allow me to run @ 4-4-4-12? With everything @ stock settings my ram is running @ 5-5-5-18??? Why is this? I have a GA-M55SLI-S4 Gigabyte mb.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards Talon.


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talon*


Hiya all Ive got my 6000+ up to 3224Mhz @ 1.584v on stock air. My Ram (corsair XMS2 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 4x1g) is @ 920Mhz 5-5-5-18-23-2t Running sweet atm 17644 on 3dmark05. Would i gain anything at all by reducing my ram to 2x1g sticks? Would that allow me to run @ 4-4-4-12? With everything @ stock settings my ram is running @ 5-5-5-18??? Why is this? I have a GA-M55SLI-S4 Gigabyte mb.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards Talon.


You might get a better OC if you only use 2 sticks, but i dont think you will see any gain from any more OC with that score and video card. You can always give it a shot though just to see what you can get it to.


----------



## SkateZilla

i might get rid of this MSI board and get an Asus M2N Sli deluxe..

this board is nothign but troubles and its been replaced Along with the CPU already..

So... Asus is prolly gonna get ordered soon... maybe my ram will run DDR 800 (instead of 750 on the new board when i OC)


----------



## Rowan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
i might get rid of this MSI board and get an Asus M2N Sli deluxe..

this board is nothign but troubles and its been replaced Along with the CPU already..

So... Asus is prolly gonna get ordered soon... maybe my ram will run DDR 800 (instead of 750 on the new board when i OC)

Dunno about anyone else but i would probably go with a 790 board if i were to upgrade, but i have the m2n-sli deluxe and i think it rocks too. Plus the m2n-sli deluxe is a good priced motherboard too.


----------



## SkateZilla

i was looking at getting a DFI LanParty UT 790FX-M2R Socket AM2+

But $246+ Tax + Shipping, thats nearly $300.... ouch, depends on my tax return,

so far though, I've read an article about these MSI K9N's randomly shutting off, and this one has done it TWICE since I've gotten it replaced (first one died with the CPU 1 week after i built the system).

this one has rebooted in the middle of a LAN File transfer, and in the middle of a DVD Movie it shut off (i had bios set to be "off" when a power loss occurs"

not to mention, I Havent studied the new AM2/AM2+ Chipsets, My last PC I Built was 1.1 GHz Athlon T-Bird Socket A, then i bought a compaq to hold me over till i got aroudn to building this one.

but so far, the mainboard seems to be unstable, USB Ports cut off at random, it crashes when using HDD/Lan ports forcing me to spend a half an hour in the bios cleaning up the mess.

So, Simple Question,

What is the Advantage of having a North Bridge and a South, over having only a South bridge?

the DFI I want has like 7 Fan Ports







, lol Im also gonna soldier some legs to a 120mm fan and just stand it up blowing from the edge of the case to the Chipset/GPU ...

So its between the DFI, the M2n-32 Sli Deluxe, or the M3A32...

that or just Contact MSI about the issues, but i need to take it all apart and right down the serial numbers.


----------



## Talon

Any ideas on why the ram would be running @ 5-5-5-18 instead of 4-4-4-12? are timings limited by the chipset maybe?even with the extra .3v the mb allows me to add they still run @ 5-5-5-18. Is it because nforce4 doesnt support epp? If this is the case what are my options other than 570, 590?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talon*


Hiya all Ive got my 6000+ up to 3224Mhz @ 1.584v on stock air. My Ram (corsair XMS2 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 4x1g) is @ 920Mhz 5-5-5-18-23-2t Running sweet atm 17644 on 3dmark05. Would i gain anything at all by reducing my ram to 2x1g sticks? Would that allow me to run @ 4-4-4-12? With everything @ stock settings my ram is running @ 5-5-5-18??? Why is this? I have a GA-M55SLI-S4 Gigabyte mb.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards Talon.


Before we talk about your ram, I'd like to point out that your vcore is 1.584v! That is really high, potentially dangerous. Do you plan on keeping that cpu for a few years? If so I would definitely reduce your vcore, especially since you are on stock cooling. What are your temps under orthos small ftt test, using coretemp to measure? I'd like to caution that anything above mid 50's C is too high.

Now back to your ram... ok so your ram is advertised at 4-4-4-12 at 2.2v? This would be for the 800mhz frequency, if you increase the frequency, usually the timings need to be more loose. Try looking under the SPD tab in CPU-Z to see what your ram is rated for at higher speeds. Typically most ddr2 quality rams are stable at say 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 timings. So at your current OC speed, your timings aren't unreasonable. Reducing the number of sticks wouldn't necessarily mean you'd get better timings. However, it would reduce the strain on your cpu integrated memory controller, allowing you to possibly get a higher cpu clock. Reducing the number of ram sticks would also help eliminate the possibility that one of your ram sticks is unstable and limiting your OC.


----------



## Durzil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
i was looking at getting a DFI LanParty UT 790FX-M2R Socket AM2+

But $246+ Tax + Shipping, thats nearly $300.... ouch, depends on my tax return,

so far though, I've read an article about these MSI K9N's randomly shutting off, and this one has done it TWICE since I've gotten it replaced (first one died with the CPU 1 week after i built the system).

this one has rebooted in the middle of a LAN File transfer, and in the middle of a DVD Movie it shut off (i had bios set to be "off" when a power loss occurs"

not to mention, I Havent studied the new AM2/AM2+ Chipsets, My last PC I Built was 1.1 GHz Athlon T-Bird Socket A, then i bought a compaq to hold me over till i got aroudn to building this one.

but so far, the mainboard seems to be unstable, USB Ports cut off at random, it crashes when using HDD/Lan ports forcing me to spend a half an hour in the bios cleaning up the mess.

So, Simple Question,

What is the Advantage of having a North Bridge and a South, over having only a South bridge?

the DFI I want has like 7 Fan Ports







, lol Im also gonna soldier some legs to a 120mm fan and just stand it up blowing from the edge of the case to the Chipset/GPU ...

So its between the DFI, the M2n-32 Sli Deluxe, or the M3A32...

that or just Contact MSI about the issues, but i need to take it all apart and right down the serial numbers.

ASUS CROSSHAIR AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard

This would be my pick in that price range if you run Nvidia vid cards the lanparty would be good if you run ati imo.


----------



## Talon

Firstly, thanx for the assistance WBaS, it is much appreciated. i will drop my vcore slightly later. The only reason i was that high in the first place is that was the only way to get it stable above 3.2. I will drop 2 sticks of mem and see how i go. This may help with my vcore too? another question i have is about my psu. is this a sufficient unit to be running my rig + overclocking?


----------



## Talon

My ram is rated for [email protected] but even @ 800mhz with the cpu dropped to the 14 multy i cant get stable at those timings.


----------



## SkateZilla

Corsair's 1024 XMS2 PC6400 Sticks are Rated at 5-5-5-12, (though SPD says 5-5-5-18)


----------



## Talon

they have 4-4-4-12 2.1v on the sticker on the side though?? im confused.


----------



## SkateZilla

well, then maybe yours are different,

mine are 5-5-5-12-2T 1.8v.


----------



## Talon

They also display in everest to have an epp = 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1v but i have no option in the bios to set epp and when i set the timings/speeds/volts manually i cant get it stable.


----------



## WBaS

Reducing the number of sticks could help your vcore, but I'm not sure by how much. Did you ever check the temps with coretemp while under orthos small ftt test?

When you say you can't get your ram at 4-4-4-12 @2.1v and x14 multi, what reference clock ("FSB") are you at? In your sig, it shows that your memory is at at 920mhz, not 800mhz, which leads me to believe your reference clock is higher than 200mhz. That would be why you can't reach 4-4-4-12.

As far as your psu goes, I think it should have enough power for your system. I know it is thermaltake which is usually a pretty good brand for other things (not sure about their PSU's).


----------



## SkateZilla

Still Having Issues with my RIG either Locking up while in suspend for a few days (no sign of Windows Dump Fiels so its no BSODinng) its ismply 100% Locked up.

couple that with the recent glitches,

I shutdown, temporarily hooked the internal IDE DVDROm up (i am using external), booted to memtest+ and ran it, with both sticks, cleared, no errors, 5-6-5-18 @ 1.9v (though the sticks have a printed sticker that says 5-5-5-12- 1.9v, but for now i left it on Auto.

running Prime95 Now... Righ tnow its 80^F in my Room and hte CPU Pegged is only reaching 40-42^C Core 0, and 37-39^C Core 1.

Checked the AS5 on the Heatsink and CPU nice and even on the entire CPU heatspreader (originally it was a grain of rice method that spread a lil and i guess it was finally "breaking In"

I also emailed MSI about the issue,

so far its either a Mobo, PSU, or Driver Issue.

With the recent glitches though, its Pointing to Mobo.

any other advice?


----------



## Talon

Sorry. When i drop the cpu multy to 14 and leave the FSB @ stock 14 x 200 = 2800 / 7 * 2 = 800Mhz. Ram still runs @ 5-5-5-18 and i cant get stable @ 4-4-4-12 2.1v Everest reads 2.13vmem I can only set CAS in the bios and as soon as I set it to 4 I either can't boot or My system freezes soon after boot, prolly within 15 min. 55,50c with core temp under orthos small ftt.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talon* 
Sorry. When i drop the cpu multy to 14 and leave the FSB @ stock 14 x 200 = 2800 / 7 * 2 = 800Mhz. Ram still runs @ 5-5-5-18 and i cant get stable @ 4-4-4-12 2.1v Everest reads 2.13vmem I can only set CAS in the bios and as soon as I set it to 4 I either can't boot or My system freezes soon after boot, prolly within 15 min. 55,50c with core temp under orthos small ftt.

Have you tried running memtest to see if you get any errors? Maybe your ram just can't run at those timings. Idk if you could send it back or if it's too late, but I'd run memtest first to see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
Still Having Issues with my RIG either Locking up while in suspend for a few days (no sign of Windows Dump Fiels so its no BSODinng) its ismply 100% Locked up.

couple that with the recent glitches,

I shutdown, temporarily hooked the internal IDE DVDROm up (i am using external), booted to memtest+ and ran it, with both sticks, cleared, no errors, 5-6-5-18 @ 1.9v (though the sticks have a printed sticker that says 5-5-5-12- 1.9v, but for now i left it on Auto.

running Prime95 Now... Righ tnow its 80^F in my Room and hte CPU Pegged is only reaching 40-42^C Core 0, and 37-39^C Core 1.

Checked the AS5 on the Heatsink and CPU nice and even on the entire CPU heatspreader (originally it was a grain of rice method that spread a lil and i guess it was finally "breaking In"

I also emailed MSI about the issue,

so far its either a Mobo, PSU, or Driver Issue.

With the recent glitches though, its Pointing to Mobo.

any other advice?

Hard to say... I would say that it is probably a driver issue. Maybe you just shouldn't suspend your rig. Are your bios updated? All the mobo drivers updated?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Have you tried running memtest to see if you get any errors? Maybe your ram just can't run at those timings. Idk if you could send it back or if it's too late, but I'd run memtest first to see.

Hard to say... I would say that it is probably a driver issue. Maybe you just shouldn't suspend your rig. Are your bios updated? All the mobo drivers updated?


Bios and Drivers are all Updated (well the newest Bios is 1.10 and im Running 1.9 but MSI's lil Live update dont see 1.10 for some reason.

Its not Power Suspend, its the monitor going off thats it, everything else should stay on.

it did it again over the last few hours, woke up and noticed the HDD light wasnt blinking and it wouldnt respond. so I had to reboot.

Ram Passes memtest+, CPU Passes Orthos....

What could be causing this rig to lock up when the screen turns off?, maybe I should disable it and see what is on the screen when it locks Up.... maybe its a specific event.


----------



## WBaS

Yes I would try disabling it and seeing what happens then.


----------



## SkateZilla

Im thinking it maybe a software induced lock up.

at first it was an issue every 2 or 3 days windows would lockup when the monitor was in off mode, so it wouldn't wake up (power was on and no HDD LED activity), reboot, no issues or error logs in the event viewer or Dr. Watson logs.

then one day, not even 12 hours of uptime it does it again (again locking up while suspended),

this issue didnt start till after i rma'd my Mobo/CPU, but when i got them back, i installed everest to monitor temps. so... looking at the config, all the "options" that have the (may cause system to lockup) are checked.

So, could this be the reason my system is locking up when the monitor is in DPMS sleep mode?

Next couple days will tell, the system plays games fine, Age of Empires III Crysis, some betas, all fluidly (thought he GPU gets to 70+^C in Age of Empires III.

so Im HOPING that this lockup issue is the Everest Software, which would take care of this issue and I can look into fixing lil software glitches.


----------



## WBaS

Sounds promising. Good luck!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talon*


My ram is rated for [email protected] but even @ 800mhz with the cpu dropped to the 14 multy i cant get stable at those timings.


I have the same ram, and it seems to be a bit finnicky, As of yet I'm having some lag problems with my rig, (was some lockup problems) i set my ram to the advertised 4-4-4-12 with 2.1v and it ran worse as far as I could tell, than my 5-5-5-18 at Auto(1.8v i think) settings... i did memtest on these and they passed, and my temps are fine.. not sure if it could be drivers still... something escaping me, or if its ram timings just making my system that much slower than what it should be


----------



## SkateZilla

Take a Picture of the Ram so I can Look at the Serial Number/Model Specs.
Ie Heres what mine says:









Man i Love it when its 50^F in my room, i can OC my eVGA 8800 GTS SSC w/ 640 to 800MHz GPU (576 Stock), 1200MHz Memory (900Mhz Stock), and 1500 Shader (1350 Stock).. all while maintaining temps under 50^C on the GPU. which is what it IDLES at when its warm in here.


----------



## Darkvette

Just got my 6400+ on Wednesday. Here's the specs.

1) 220 MHz
2) 16x
3) 3520 MHz
4) 1.4v
5) 5x
6) Gonna do it tonight w/ AMD Overclock
7) Idle - 34-37c, Load - 42-46c
8) Zalman 9700

This is a big improvement over my 3800+. 1.5GHz faster??? BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## Darkvette

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


Im thinking it maybe a software induced lock up.

at first it was an issue every 2 or 3 days windows would lockup when the monitor was in off mode, so it wouldn't wake up (power was on and no HDD LED activity), reboot, no issues or error logs in the event viewer or Dr. Watson logs.

then one day, not even 12 hours of uptime it does it again (again locking up while suspended),

this issue didnt start till after i rma'd my Mobo/CPU, but when i got them back, i installed everest to monitor temps. so... looking at the config, all the "options" that have the (may cause system to lockup) are checked.

So, could this be the reason my system is locking up when the monitor is in DPMS sleep mode?

Next couple days will tell, the system plays games fine, Age of Empires III Crysis, some betas, all fluidly (thought he GPU gets to 70+^C in Age of Empires III.

so Im HOPING that this lockup issue is the Everest Software, which would take care of this issue and I can look into fixing lil software glitches.


I had a similar issue. Try increasing the voltage to your RAM. The "auto" voltage on my mobo is 1.8, but my RAM needs 1.9-2.3. Yours might be the same. Once I increased from 1.8 to 2.1, solved my problem and PC runs just fine now.


----------



## Wakeo91

No idea where to begin with this. Never have dealt with changing settings whatsoever haha. I just picked up a 6000. Where to begin?


----------



## By-Tor

1) 285
2) x 12
3) 3420
4) 1.52v
5) HT 5X
6) Orthos & Prime 95. Both 12 hours no errors
7) 36c, Core Temp used
8) Swiftech Apogee GT Block, 2 MCP350 pumps w/OCLabs tops, BIX 360 & 240 Rads. w/5 141 cfm Delta fans.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkvette*


I had a similar issue. Try increasing the voltage to your RAM. The "auto" voltage on my mobo is 1.8, but my RAM needs 1.9-2.3. Yours might be the same. Once I increased from 1.8 to 2.1, solved my problem and PC runs just fine now.



That will be my next step, so far im testing to see how long the system runs without hiccups with the "Everest" System Monitor Program Closed.


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


1) 285
2) x 12
3) 3420
4) 1.52v
5) HT 5X
6) Orthos & Prime 95. Both 12 hours no errors
7) 36c, Core Temp used
8) Swiftech Apogee GT Block, 2 MCP350 pumps w/OCLabs tops, BIX 360 & 240 Rads. w/5 141 cfm Delta fans.


I cant get mine stable at 3.4ghz even if i max the voltage at 1.5625 on my mobo.


----------



## SkateZilla

some chips just come off the line able to do more than others.


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


some chips just come off the line able to do more than others.


yea i must have gotten a chip that just doesnt wanna be stable above 3.3ghz.

I think i might try a phenom later on.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakeo91*


No idea where to begin with this. Never have dealt with changing settings whatsoever haha. I just picked up a 6000. Where to begin?


Try reading some of the guides listed in my signature. If you have any specific questions I'll do my best to answer them







Good luck!

Also... try using some of the settings people have listed. That's one of the reasons I started this thread


----------



## SkateZilla

Well, So Far it looks like Everest was My Problem,

Already a WEEK, no issues, no hickups, or lockups.

I had to shutdown thursday to move the PC to clean up the desk area and re-do the 5.1 system wiring (was running in stereo using headphones port, lol), so, Had to reboot once to install updates (windows kept nagging me every 5 minutes to reboot now or later.. lol)

Booted up about this time last thursday,

Been playing Games, (Age of Empires and some Flight sim Betas),

Had all my USB items on at one point for a few days (Zune, KRZR, Camera, Saitek X52 etc), Data Devices are hooked to the Mobo USB Ports (Zune, Phone, etc) while Controllers/Printers are hooked to the Self Powered HUB.

I might look into adjusting my fans again, best buy has a nice Antec fan that plugs in on the main board and then is basically a Position Anywhere fan, 30 or so CFM, but Right now I'll Prolly Plug it in, and Duct it to some where, and have it blowing right into my eVGA cards Fan, so...

I might also remove the Window (plastic I guess), and Drill some new Fan mounts to add some more cooling (specially for GFX Card).

so far though, no hiccups, no random shut downs, and I've been ABUSING the system when im not at work (long gaming sessions, 3 or 4 movies in a row.

CPU temps broke 40^C while encoding 720p DivX for 2 hours, but still, it was 80^F in my room that day, still awesome temps comparted to the heatsink that was installed in this system.

So, 3210 MHz x2 (214x15 @ Stock Voltage, Orthos, OCCT and Prime 95 Stable), Ram is at 5-5-5-12-2T at 400 Mhz (thanks to the OC), memtest and memtest+ stable, no errors.

the only temps that even raise an eye brow now are the GPU Temps, which reached 70^C on several occasions while gaming.

I Wish I could just attach a fan to the exhaust of the card and force more airflow by adding a decent amount of suction to the exhaust... (might fabricate a 80mm fan duct that holds teh 80 mm then ducts it to clip and seal around the 8800 GTS exhuast port, you know that would be the shiznit... lol..


----------



## Durzil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
the only temps that even raise an eye brow now are the GPU Temps, which reached 70^C on several occasions while gaming.

I Wish I could just attach a fan to the exhaust of the card and force more airflow by adding a decent amount of suction to the exhaust... (might fabricate a 80mm fan duct that holds teh 80 mm then ducts it to clip and seal around the 8800 GTS exhuast port, you know that would be the shiznit... lol..

Which card are you running? Does it have the dinky heatsink or is it one of the beefier ones? Also are you running any kind of software that you could tweak your card with? I have rivatuner going on my system and I put the fan to 100% so that way it keeps it as cool as it can before the intense loads start to happen.
Also I have a fan pointed right at the card intake to push cold air in at the intake as well as the heatsink thats installed on the back of my card to make it cool better.
Another little nifty thing you can get is VCool from Antec, I have mine set up on the short length not the long one, It helps pulls heat off the underside heatsink and out of the bottom of my case, if it was on the long setting then it would be pulling some cool air away from my cards intake, also if the temps are still bad you could get an after market cooler there are some nice ones available.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durzil*


Which card are you running? Does it have the dinky heatsink or is it one of the beefier ones? Also are you running any kind of software that you could tweak your card with? I have rivatuner going on my system and I put the fan to 100% so that way it keeps it as cool as it can before the intense loads start to happen. 
Also I have a fan pointed right at the card intake to push cold air in at the intake as well as the heatsink thats installed on the back of my card to make it cool better. 
Another little nifty thing you can get is VCool from Antec, I have mine set up on the short length not the long one, It helps pulls heat off the underside heatsink and out of the bottom of my case, if it was on the long setting then it would be pulling some cool air away from my cards intake, also if the temps are still bad you could get an after market cooler there are some nice ones available.


eVGA 8800 GTS SSC @ 576 MHz, 900 MHz and01350 MHz (Core, Memory x2, Shader).

fan speed is at 100%, and I was told by EVGA that these are typical temps for this card.


----------



## asusm

i got ht*4 multi 15*226 soo i got 3.3390 stable and i bet i can even go higher
me memory is on 848 now


----------



## sanders06

Running an x2 6000 for 3 months now, stuck at stuck speeds... looking for some info... this factory heatsink blows, my idle temps are 45 and load almost to 60 depending on the game... is the arctic cooling freezer 64 pro a decent fan for the price? to try and lower so i can OC this beast!


----------



## By-Tor

Was able to run a 3D mark test at 3465 mhz on my 6000+...

I'm happy, but would like to punch through that 14k barrier...


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*


the only temps that even raise an eye brow now are the GPU Temps, which reached 70^C on several occasions while gaming.



I have heard that GPU's are safe till around 90c.


----------



## sublime0

Ohh dang. I have a 6000+ now so I guess Im in. You should make a list like every other club.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=317071

Thats pretty much all you need to know
@ 3.4GHZ and the GPU @ 660/2030 I get 11,900 In 3dmark06...


----------



## SkateZilla

well, its been 2 weeks and no hiccups at all,

well the mouse is qwirky and likes to stop working, but i think the wire is old and worn at the joint (prolly grab a new one at walmart),

so I'll give it another week, and then I'll re-apply my CPU Overclocks and GPU Overclocks.

Temps still havent passed 42C on either core, the one day it was 90^F in my room it idled 38 / 36 and did 42 / 39 under Load. and seems to stay in the 20's Idle when its 70 or so degrees (which is what it is in here in the summer.)

so, I Might get back to 3210 MHz x2, or HIGHER. and jump the GPU to 650+ and Max the Memory... (Shader clock is linked to the GPU) (Stock is 576Mhz, 1310 MHz, 900MHz DDR)

I've maxed the Memory at 1100Mhz DDR with no problems before, but i might keep it at 1000Mhz DDR (2000 Effective) and up the GPU.

Im still enoying watching all these people that went out and got the G92 8800's Complain about failures







. this card will last me until i get AM2+/Quadcore AMD and PCI-E 2.0 in about a year.

sublime what did you use to overclock your 8800 GTS?, also, did you have to increase voltage to CPU to get 3300 MHz?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sanders06*


Running an x2 6000 for 3 months now, stuck at stuck speeds... looking for some info... this factory heatsink blows, my idle temps are 45 and load almost to 60 depending on the game... is the arctic cooling freezer 64 pro a decent fan for the price? to try and lower so i can OC this beast!


 That's a little high to be idling. You could try reseating your HSF. I hear the freezer is a decent HSF for the price, but don't expect a lot of OC room. If you really want to drop temps, try looking into something like the Tuniq tower, thermalright ultra 120, or thermaltake big typhoon vx.


----------



## By-Tor

I was playing around today and was able to hit 3.509 and was stable.
Still thinking about getting a 6400+ BE, but not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## SkateZilla

i heard the 5000+ BE's at 65W are Better, since they got less heat...

still waiting for a better AM2 64 Watter...


----------



## Rowan

I am waiting for a better quad core.


----------



## SkateZilla

well, im waiting at least another 8 months before i look into a Mobo/CPU/RAM/GFX Upgrade.


----------



## Akshay

Hello everyone!
How much can i OC my 6000+ with a stock cooler?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akshay* 
Hello everyone!
How much can i OC my 6000+ with a stock cooler?

Prolly none, as its 125w 90 nm prortable heater...


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkateZilla* 
well, im waiting at least another 8 months before i look into a Mobo/CPU/RAM/GFX Upgrade.

probably the most economical and logical idea i've heard all day


----------



## BadNFunkedUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akshay*


Hello everyone!
How much can i OC my 6000+ with a stock cooler?


I am by no means an expert mate but i've had mine @ 3225Mhz for a while now with no probs, literally wacked the reference clock (HTT) @ 215, multi X 15 with stock cooling and hey presto! am considering pushing more, max reference temps people before my CPU welds itself to my mobo? Currently not seen it above 55'C but would prefer to avoid damaging my beastie.


----------



## n34starman

Chock one up in the member's list! I own the 6000+ and am looking to overclock it. Everything I have read so far has helped me substantialy. Given my setup (including stock CPU fan) what would you reccommend as a stable OC?


----------



## Rowan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n34starman* 
Chock one up in the member's list! I own the 6000+ and am looking to overclock it. Everything I have read so far has helped me substantialy. Given my setup (including stock CPU fan) what would you reccommend as a stable OC?










I had mine up to abtou 3.2 with stock cooling, but even with the Zalman i can still only get to 3.3. Heat was the issue i think before, but now i think its just the chip itself.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n34starman* 
Chock one up in the member's list! I own the 6000+ and am looking to overclock it. Everything I have read so far has helped me substantialy. Given my setup (including stock CPU fan) what would you reccommend as a stable OC?









Check out the link in my sig to my overclocking. It has a table of all the different settings I tried. I use stock cooling as well. You have 4 sticks of ram which is a little harder on the integrated memory controller than 2 like in my setup. Anyways, check it out, it might help.


----------



## By-Tor

Starman love that Avatar...


----------



## n34starman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Starman love that Avatar...


Thanks! You got my namesake, rofl!

Also, I will check out the guide, I'm curious though as to why it will be hard on the memory to overclock it, given the 4 stick configuration?


----------



## SkateZilla

i wish AMD would launch 3 GHz at 65 or less nm,,,


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n34starman*


Also, I will check out the guide, I'm curious though as to why it will be hard on the memory to overclock it, given the 4 stick configuration?


Current AMD systems use what they call an integrated memory controller. This controller is located on the cpu and it is responsible for controlling your RAM. Having 4 memory sticks requires more control than 2 sticks, so overclocking your cpu with 4 sticks will generally put more stress on your cpu than with 2 sticks.

I have not personally tested this, but it seems to be a general consensus amongst AMD overclockers. If you want to get more out of your cpu, try taking 2 sticks out and seeing if it makes a difference. It may or it may not.


----------



## SkateZilla

that and Power (Volts Amps etc).


----------



## Beastyy

When I had Windows running I had mine at 3.25ish with stock voltage and passed orthos fine.


----------



## cech_92

can I join??? I have a athlon x2 6000+







I've just overclocked to 3.2 but i've just broke the bios







the cpu frq: 215 multy: 15. I have some problems with volatge Cpu- NB HT when I put the voltage to auto the voltage increase over normal voltage( 1.20) to 1.38 I was warned by probe II. When I use manual voltage 1.20 pc probe warning me because voltage increase and decrase very fast 
[03/05/2007 at 08:14 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 0.00 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:14 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage become normal, 1.26 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:14 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 1.58 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:14 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage become normal, 1.26 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:15 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 1.58 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:15 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage become normal, 1.26 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:15 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 0.00 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:16 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage become normal, 1.26 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:32 am] DDR2 Voltage Abnormal, 0.00 V
[03/05/2007 at 08:32 am] DDR2 Voltage become normal, 1.90 V
[03/05/2007 at 09:10 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 1.38 V
[03/05/2007 at 09:10 am] CPU - NB HT Voltage Abnormal, 1.38 V


----------



## WBaS

Sure you can join! Welcome to our club and OCN!









That is very strange. I honestly don't know why it could be doing that. If I were you, I would post a thread asking for help. Maybe you should call tech support for your motherboard as well.


----------



## cech_92

don't know


----------



## SkateZilla

you might have discharged ESD onto part of the mainboard or something...


----------



## cech_92

was very very simple i've just put the core voltage from auto to manual and now i don't have any problem







....the cpu temperature is a little high in full load 50^C-51^C that for 1,400 v


----------



## cech_92

and do not use cpuid with pc probe open......


----------



## Rowan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cech_92* 
 was very very simple i've just put the core voltage from auto to manual and now i don't have any problem







....the cpu temperature is a little high in full load 50^C-51^C that for 1,400 v


50-51 isnt bad on full load with air, atleast i wouldnt think it is.


----------



## cech_92

ya but without overclock may temp stay in full load at 46-47....and a another thing when I put the vcore a little down like 1.39 or 1.40 ...i can't open the control panel








)


----------



## scorpio2k2

my pc :


----------



## WBaS

I can't enlarge that scorpio. Maybe try posting it a different way?

Cech_92, yeah I guess I assumed you had vcore on manual. At least you were able to figure it out








I'd say anything under mid 50's C is safe for this cpu (under full load).


----------



## scorpio2k2

now it's ok


----------



## WBaS

Nice clock!







Did you run orthos small ftt test to see if it's stable? Cpu-z says your vcore is at like 1.344, this can't be right?


----------



## Rowan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Nice clock!







Did you run orthos small ftt test to see if it's stable? Cpu-z says your vcore is at like 1.344, this can't be right?



For some reason, on mine, it says 1.34v too.


----------



## scorpio2k2

it's stable in games..in orthos, anything


----------



## flipper812002

i got mine to 3.375 and ht to over 1100 and ram to 435 with asus m2r32-mvp trying to get higher just playing with it to do it


----------



## Pro_AJ

Hey all
Got mine to 3510Mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=340374


----------



## crowncobra

good work AJ


----------



## Pro_AJ

Thanks 
You system is almost like me 
try to get to 3510 i dont think you will any probelm


----------



## crowncobra

no i don't think my ram can handle it


----------



## Pro_AJ

but you ram just like me 
i think it can handle 876


----------



## crowncobra

ya i meant it doesn't handle 1000


----------



## Pro_AJ

try my setting 
234
x15
Vcore 1.62
DRAM 2.15
HT 5x

It will get you to 3510 but with ram speed 877
Corsair Sucks at overclocking


----------



## crowncobra

I Already use :
CPU Frequency: 228Mhz
CPU Multiplier: 15
Memory Clock Frequency: 800Mhz
PCIEX16_1 Clock: 100Mhz
PCIEX16_2 Clock: 100Mhz
CPU<->NB HT Speed: 4 X
NB to SB HT Frequency: 200Mhz
NB --> SB HT SPeed: 4X
CPU<--> NB HT Width: ▲16 ▼16
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
DDR2 Voltage Control: 2.2v
HT Link Voltage: Auto
North Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge PLL: Auto
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage: Auto

Memory Timing

tCL: 4
tRCD: 4
tRP: 4
tRAS: 12
Width of DRAM Interface: 64-bit
1T/2T Memory Timing: 2T
and i test it and it's stable.


----------



## Pro_AJ

you dont need 2.2v for the ram make it lower
and make your HT at x5 it will go to 1140


----------



## crowncobra

i tried 2.1 but it was not stable
well the ht anything above 700 well be fine i think but ya sure why not i well change it to X5 .
but how is 3.5 going with you (did you did any benchmarking)?


----------



## Pro_AJ

This is Everest Cache and Memory Benchmark










Wait for others


----------



## badmash

this is my first computer build. looking at others it seems my cpu is running hot can someone give me hints on how i could fix this.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badmash*


this is my first computer build. looking at others it seems my cpu is running hot can someone give me hints on how i could fix this.




What thermal paste are you using? How did you apply it?

You could try reseating your heatsink. You could also try getting a new HSF.


----------



## mrselfdestruct

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pro_AJ* 
try my setting
234
x15
Vcore 1.62
DRAM 2.15
HT 5x

It will get you to 3510 but with ram speed 877
Corsair Sucks at overclocking

What are your temps with that v-core?


----------



## WBaS

Good call, didn't read it closely.... 1.62v!! I wouldn't keep it that high if you plan on keeping that cpu for awhile... that's just asking for electron migration.


----------



## Pro_AJ

I wont use it for long
My temps are Idle 36 And MAX 61
I just want to prove to my friend that i can reach 3510Mhz with Amd 6000+ on AIR Cooling
i will stay at 3400Mhz its safe at 1.48v


----------



## crowncobra

I am using it stable at:

CPU Frequency: 228Mhz
CPU Multiplier: 15
Memory Clock Frequency: 800Mhz
PCIEX16_1 Clock: 100Mhz
PCIEX16_2 Clock: 100Mhz
CPU<->NB HT Speed: 4 X
NB to SB HT Frequency: 200Mhz
NB --> SB HT SPeed: 4X
CPU<--> NB HT Width: ▲16 ▼16
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
DDR2 Voltage Control: 2.2v
HT Link Voltage: Auto
North Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge PLL: Auto
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage: Auto

Memory Timing

tCL: 4
tRCD: 4
tRP: 4
tRAS: 12
Width of DRAM Interface: 64-bit
1T/2T Memory Timing: 2T
and i test it and it's most stable.
and now i am planning get more ram speed. i well try it at Multiplier 14x with little bit luck.


----------



## Pro_AJ

I am trying this new settings to reach 3430 but with ram speed 980 but i cant make it stable for more then 10 min in orthos test

245
x14
3430
Ht x5 (1225)
ram timing 5-5-5-18

Cpu v1.5
Ram v2.2


----------



## Daz_ScFc

hi,

this is my first post









heres what mine is running at

I know nothing about overclocking lol i only upped my Bus speed and left eveything else on auto, only stay stable at 214


----------



## crowncobra

nice overclock i think you need to rise the vcore more to get it stable at more speed.can you show me cpu-z memory tab screenshot.


----------



## Daz_ScFc

thanks crowncobra










i replaced my memory yesterday and set the timings to the timings it says on the box lol (4-4-4-12)

here is what memory i have now

*GeIL PC2-6400C4 800MHz Black Dragon DDR2 *

- PC6400 800MHz CAS 4-4-4-12
- 64x8 DDR2 BGA Chips
- 240pin, Non-ECC, Un-buffered DDR2 SDRAM DIMM
- Red LED Light x 2
- 8 Layers Ultra Low Noises Shielded PCB
- Lifetime Warranty
- 1.9V-2.0V Power Supply


----------



## sublime0

Im sorry. You will have to take me off the list. I have a TRUE-QUAD core now.. Sorry guys!


----------



## WBaS

lol alright sublime, are you enjoying it?


----------



## crowncobra

nice ram did you get it stable if not try to lower multiplier to 14 and rise FSB to 236 and you well get speedy ram and good cpu speed.


----------



## Pro_AJ

Crown if he do your setting he will end up with 940Mhz ram speed and its not going to be stable easily


----------



## DragoX

1) 260mhz
2) 13x
3) 3380
4) 1.35v
5) 5 (im new to Ocing Amd cpu's, only got my 6000 2 weeks ago) 
6) memtest 20 loops, orthos
7) Crysis @ 3 hours 41"C
8) Sythe samuria Z wid Artic silver 5

I set my pc weird so i can get my ram from 800mhz to 1066mhz, ive got ddr2 1066 crucial ballistix. no idea what i shud set the HT multiplyer to.


----------



## crowncobra

can you tell me your target speed so i can Calculate your setting . I am sorry for being slow to reply


----------



## Daz_ScFc

sorry i took so long to reply, was busy during the weekend

i was hoping for 3.3 possibly 3.4 if i can get it stable


----------



## crowncobra

CPU Frequency: 220Mhz
CPU Multiplier: 15
Memory Clock Frequency: auto
PCIEX16_1 Clock: 100Mhz
PCIEX16_2 Clock: 100Mhz
CPU<->NB HT Speed: 5X
NB to SB HT Frequency: 200Mhz
NB --> SB HT speed: 5X
CPU<--> NB HT Width: ▲16 ▼16
CPU Voltage: 1.46v
DDR2 Voltage Control: 2.2v
HT Link Voltage: Auto
North Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge Voltage: Auto
South Bridge PLL: Auto
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage: Auto
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage: Auto

Test and tell me.


----------



## XDRM

Ooooo look a new one has arrived







Hi i bought my 6000 a month ago and love it, managed to overclock it to 3.4 with a little vcore raise and using the asus tool but didn't tested it with that stock cooler on it so i am waiting for the new cooler!also i am new to overclocking so going slow reading a lot before going on!


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


lol alright sublime, are you enjoying it?


 I was until my motherboard died and well. I'm not enjoying it while the mobo is in RMA..


----------



## XDRM

Hi all,
one question can somebody tell me how far can i oc safely my 6000 with the stock cooler?And what is the best cooler for the 6000.I'd like your opinion on that i am thinking geting the zalman 9700NT.


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
Hi all,
one question can somebody tell me how far can i oc safely my 6000 with the stock cooler?And what is the best cooler for the 6000.I'd like your opinion on that i am thinking geting the zalman 9700NT.


On stock cooler you can get it to 3.2 ( i was on 3.3 on stock cooler )




























Take Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme its the best cooler you can get and i recommend using

SilenX 120x120x38mm - 18dBA - 90CFM iXtrema Pro Fan for silent operation or










NMB-MAT (Panaflo) 120mm x 38mm Ultra High Fan w/ RPM Sensor -114.7 CFM for power cooling operation .









*
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme vs. Super Coolers*

*I am running at 3.4 and its cooled by Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme with silenx.*


----------



## merwan

put me as member please. i have this cpu too!! i just ordered this baby so maybe ill help out the dude wondering about the best cpu coolers around. below is the link

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...tta_cpu_cooler

currently my cpu is at 2.8Ghz on stock cooler. well see what that cooler will do when it arrives.

edit: important question

do i have enough power to start overclocking my CPU with a coolermaster igreen 500W?


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *merwan*


put me as member please. i have this cpu too!! i just ordered this baby so maybe ill help out the dude wondering about the best cpu coolers around. below is the link

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...tta_cpu_cooler

currently my cpu is at 2.8Ghz on stock cooler. well see what that cooler will do when it arrives.

edit: important question

do i have enough power to start overclocking my CPU with a coolermaster igreen 500W?


yap 500w an do the job. and why your cpu @2.8 stock is 3.0?


----------



## merwan

as far as i remember, the reason why i underclocked my cpu from 3.0Ghz to 2.8Ghz is because i had to overclock my GSKILL memory as it was underclocked. what i want ultimately is for both my cpu and memory to be slightly overclocked. dont ask me for a cpu-z just at the moment as im in holidays and thus away from my computer. ill send cpu-z link on saturday, hopefully overclocked too!!! maybe friday night (the time i come to home) if im just too excited, manage to fit the new cooler and start ocing, hehe. cant wait for all this.


----------



## crowncobra

Aha thats right but you can overclock it to 3.2 with stock cooler so you can run your ram at good speed .


----------



## merwan

but im scared to do this. ill just wait for the ocz vendetta cooler to do this for me.


----------



## XDRM

Thanks alot guys i am going for the ultra 120 with some 3000rpm fan(dont care about noise







).also my memory is also detected as 374mhz and not 400mgz in cpu-z.Has someone an answear why that happens should i set it manualy at 800 in bios or leave it just like that and oc with everithing on auto my cpu until it gets to 800?


----------



## HauntSheep

XDRM The Zalman 9700NT / Normal 9700 will do you fine, theres no need for the TRUE...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


Thanks alot guys i am going for the ultra 120 with some 3000rpm fan(dont care about noise







).also my memory is also detected as 374mhz and not 400mgz in cpu-z.Has someone an answear why that happens should i set it manualy at 800 in bios or leave it just like that and oc with everithing on auto my cpu until it gets to 800?


This is pretty normal for the ram. The reason for it is because our cpu uses a cpu multi of 15. Ram speeds are calculated using a dividor for AMD and when it's all said and done, our ram is slightly underclocked at stock speeds. If you'd like more info on it, go to the overclocking guides in my sig and there is a link to dividors and some other links that might explain it better if you wish to read about it.

When you overclock you want to set just about everything manually. So yes I would set it at 800 in the bios. Make sure you set your vcore manually too. Feel free to read some of the guides I have listed. They are pretty helpful.


----------



## merwan

first of all, thank you WBas very much for adding me to the club.

im still in holidays as you know and cant wait to get cracking on friday / saturday. as i said earlier, i would like evenually to have good speed for both my cpu and memory. one thing i never understood with my memory is at about 850mhz or above i get BSOD, however i was told that those GSKILL sticks could reach up to 1000mhz and even over. could my mobo be possibly not accepting those high memory speeds (roughly >850 as far as i remember) or maybe something else? im very disapointed as thats the only reason why i got them.

anyways whatever the reason is, for the purpose of ocing, i decided to stick the memory speed no more that 850mhz and 3.3ghz for cpu. now how can i achieve this? i will put multiplier at 15X and reference clock (FSB) at 220 thus ill get 3.3ghz for cpu and 825mhz for memory. ill be more than happy with this result if it turns out stabe. so i have two questions for this, firstly, will that be fine for the cpu and secondly what shall i set the vcore of the cpu to?

regards


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merwan* 
first of all, thank you WBas very much for adding me to the club.

im still in holidays as you know and cant wait to get cracking on friday / saturday. as i said earlier, i would like evenually to have good speed for both my cpu and memory. one thing i never understood with my memory is at about 850mhz or above i get BSOD, however i was told that those GSKILL sticks could reach up to 1000mhz and even over. could my mobo be possibly not accepting those high memory speeds (roughly >850 as far as i remember) or maybe something else? im very disapointed as thats the only reason why i got them.

anyways whatever the reason is, for the purpose of ocing, i decided to stick the memory speed no more that 850mhz and 3.3ghz for cpu. now how can i achieve this? i will put multiplier at 15X and reference clock (FSB) at 220 thus ill get 3.3ghz for cpu and 825mhz for memory. ill be more than happy with this result if it turns out stabe. so i have two questions for this, firstly, will that be fine for the cpu and secondly what shall i set the vcore of the cpu to?

regards


Try setting the Vcore to V1.42


----------



## merwan

i will thank you very much


----------



## merwan

well i guess it had to be on the friday

heres what ive got so far (ill keep updating until im satisfied with my ocing).
1) 240 (should be but cpuz showing 239)
2) 14x
3) 3360 (should be but cpuz showing 3347.86)
5) 4x
6) Orthos Prime v20050420 (test: blend - stress CPU and RAM); ran test for 4 hours 4mins (i slept so it just kept running, really intended 2 hours hehe) with 0 errors and 0 warnings, 3d mark result; 9150 (CPU score; 2403)
7) in orthos it was round about 60 celcuis and averaged 55 during 3d mark
8) OCZ vendetta, set fan speed at max

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=348662

addional info.

vcore 1.45
NBv 1.30 (1.20 default)
HTv 1.25 (1.20 default)
SBv 1.50 (same as default)

K8 NB HT speed 4X
NB SB HT speed 4X

oh this also means that i managed to get my gskills to 960mhz. i figured out the problem after some researching on the web. said somethin about my mobo being too sensitive with memory speeds and timings. i simply set timings to auto and that was it!

just fresh; now i put 250X14=3500 with 1000 for memory (stupid cpuz showing FSB at 249 and CPU at 3492, dont ask me why). if this is stable ill update above as neccessary. obviously i increased vcore to 1.5 and even NB, SB and HT voltages (i just thought increase other voltages other than vcore just for the sake of balancing things out). i now got a score of 9216 for 3DMarks (CPU Score 2495) and now im going for orthos. results will come shortly. im new to ocing, so any other stress tests recommended will be greatly appreciated. btw, i wont oc anymore, too scared


----------



## crowncobra

good keep it coming .


----------



## merwan

thanks cobra, im really working hard to get the best. ok at fsb: 250 mul: 14 cpu speed: 3500 and 1000mhz memory. orthos test stopped from first minute. well it was worth a try.

anyways i decided to change multiper to 12 instead of 14 to hopefully try and get more juice from the lovely 2GB GSKILL PC6400 sticks, however it was at the expense of getting a final cpu speed of 3.3ghz which is still not bad from 3.4 really which i had stable at one point with a cpu multiper of 14 though. also i decided not to mess with NB, SB or HT voltages anymore as i dont know what could happen.

so heres the updates on my ocing adventure (nearly finished hehe)

1) 275
2) 12X
3) 3300
5) 4x
6) so far only done memtest86 which showed no errors, will do prime95 later
7) well at the moment all i can say is temp while im typing is 30-35 and during game 45, hehe
8) OCZ vendetta, set fan speed at max

vcore 1.45
memory speed whoppin 1100mhz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=348856


----------



## kjaller

I have an 6400+, hope i am not barging in on this fine site?

But my problem is that i cant get my pros over 3.4 stabile. i have tried to up the voltage to as much as 1.475, but it makes no differance. 
my specs:
m2n-sli deluxe MB
8600gts 512
6400+ (as said before)
4 sticks of geil ultra 800 mhz ram running at 4-4-4-12

i have 5 fans in my cabinett, temp OK!

any tips??

I have just bought the 6400+ , i had an 4800+ befoere. Good one the 4800+!!


----------



## kjaller

I have tried setting the HT to 4* so my FSB didnt go over 1000 wich is my max. When i OC to 3400 mhz the fsb is at around 900. But when i go any higher it just locks! BSOD!! i think it is a pros problem because i have tried all other solutions. Ive set the ram down to 667 but it makes no differense. Help please???? Anything else you need to know just ask?


----------



## kjaller

Currently my specs are:
3312 mhz at 207 fsb *16 - 1035 fsb, 4gb ram at 4-4-4-12 2t
thats stabile. for running games








my 8600gts is OC to 760/2150/1575.
working fine but i want more!!!


----------



## merwan

was wondering kjaller if you were using stock cooler for your 6400+ or? all i can say is put memory timings to default and try again. btw, this is only for 6000+ club, hehe.

well back to my ocing adventure. the 12X turned out to be dissapointing but at the same time informative as it gave me a good idea about the maximum memory speed which was around 1060mhz (not fully stable). the dissapointing thing is with a memory speed of 1060 (even if this was stable), multipier 12X and 265 FSB, i only had 3180mhz for cpu speed. so i went back to 14X multipier. now heres my new figures.

1) 243 (241 on cpuz)
2) 14X
3) 3402 (3376 on cpuz)
4) 1.45
5) 4X
6) orthos 20 mins, more later
7) orthos 20mins (52celius)
8) OCZ vendetta (fan at full speed), zalman thermal grease ZM STG1

memory speed : 972mhz (964 on cpuz)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=349513


----------



## merwan

ok just orthos test pic, more coming soon


----------



## crowncobra

merwan , kjaller if you want to get to 3.4 you need to set Vcore @ v1.5 .


----------



## Anti!!

Sorry to barge. But i bought my wife a ASUS M2N-SLI deluxe, and hit has a 6000+. And i haven't overclocked it. And i will look how too. But my prob is I have been looking for THree Hours for the answer to " IS THIS A GOOD CLOCKING MOBO!!!!???? " If not What would you recommend? ANd if i was to go to intel would you get

-ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI

OR

-MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i

Because i am building another.. for me this time. IM the gamer for real. lol

And i dont want to cause any flame. lol I just want to know whats best?

I would really appreciate any input. lol


----------



## WBaS

Hey guys, sorry I've been so busy.

*Merwan*, you seem to be doing fine. The only thing I see is that you might be running hot. I'd try to keep your cpu under mid 50's C (so say 57C or less) under full load. You said at some point you were reaching 60? But I see in some of your more recent posts that it's down a bit.

*kjaller*, please put your system specs in here , it'll save you and others time. Unfortunately, our cpu chips don't overclock much higher than 3.4ghz regularly. Having 4 sticks of ram is harder on the integrated memory controller which may be restricting your OC. You could try taking 2 sticks out and seeing if that helps. Better cooling may also help. Try loosening your ram timings a bit to say 5-5-5-15 or like 6-6-6-16 and giving them 2.1v or 2.2v. If none of that helps, try making your own thread and hopefully more people can post suggestions.

*Anti!!*, I've heard the M2N-SLI deluxe is decent for overclocking, I don't have any personal experience with it however. As far as the intel stuff... you'd be better off creating your own thread in the intel forum.


----------



## Anti!!

Thank you. I really appreciate the quick response! I will do that.

I just cant seem to figure out why the Intel chips are higher priced than the amd...

For instance the Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 IS $185 w/o shipping.

And the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W is $163 w/o shipping.

Its got me on the fence..


----------



## CPUYOYO

:d


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anti!!* 
Thank you. I really appreciate the quick response! I will do that.

I just cant seem to figure out why the Intel chips are higher priced than the amd...

For instance the Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 IS $185 w/o shipping.

And the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W is $163 w/o shipping.

Its got me on the fence..

I'll go a little off topic here for a second...

IMO Intel is the better choice right now. They are a little more expensive clock for clock, but they do out perform AMD clock for clock. They also tend to overclock easier. But I can't give you any advice on mobo's since I haven't been following Intel boards. Good luck though.

Now back on topic...


----------



## bowman

Hi guys,

No OC yet, but a bit of a confusion..

http://www.isarapix.org/pix14/1208990812.png

All of these temps are crazy in their own way. Either AMD has invented an incredible machine that cools itself down to below room temperature at 3GHz, or it's a 6000+ that runs at 40+ degrees idle.. They all show way too low temperatures (ambient temp around 25C) and a high discrepancy between the cores.

Did I squash anything when I clamped the TRUE on? Or are they just nutty to begin with?


----------



## davy33

Hi Merwan, I'm running those settings for evry day use and my computer is absolutely stable. When I convert a Movie my CPU becomes almost 50 degrees and Idle HÃ© stays around 28 degrees. for settings lower your HT multi to 4 and raise Vcore to 1.45v if its not stable raise it to 1.475v.
If you have good cooling you can even go to 1.525V Anyway overclocking your computer is a littlebit exclisuve, there are not 2 CPU's that overclock the same, it's like fishing, you have to try all the possabilitys until you get the best result for your system. One thing is for sure , most of the CPU have problems whit an FSB between 220 and 240 you can try it . Lower your Multi to 12 and put your FSB to 260 and Vcore to 1.475V , HT multi to X3 and RAM to 400 I bet It will boot whitout a problem.
Just becarefull becausse you get adicted before you know







If my post is not understandable just let me know. My English is not so good


----------



## bowman

Useless.

Settings HT Link 600MHz, DDR 400, multiplier 14, reference clock from 210 to 225 with 5MHz increments worked just fine. At 230, orthos failed, up to 1.425, 230 ok, 235 fails. Upped to 1.45, failed, 1.475, failed as well. Temperatures were now up in 38C in coretemp and as i know that to be off I estimated 48-50C in bios. Time to set it back down, tried to put the RAM back to normalcy to see if I could maybe get something useful out of it.. Same settings except DDR667, reference clock 230, vcore 1.425, failed.

To think I bought a new mobo and a new cooler to try and get the 'potential' out of this thing (after being dumb enough to buy MSI first, which was even more useless). The mobo is good, I tried setting everything down and testing the reference clock, it went to 290 without any changes in voltage or anything else. It seems the only stable settings would give me increases of 100 or 200 MHz, and if that's it I'll rather just run settings I know to be stable because I doubt I'll notice that at all.

With my luck the Nehalem socket will be huge and I won't be able to get adapters for my TRUE for it.. That way every penny in this dumb thing has been wasted.


----------



## Cojawfee

Anyone else using the Zalman 9700NT and not seeing any better temps? I get about 35 idle and up around 50 load which doesn't impress me as it isn't much better than what I got stock.

The mirror finish on the heat sink worries me a bit.


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cojawfee* 
Anyone else using the Zalman 9700NT and not seeing any better temps? I get about 35 idle and up around 50 load which doesn't impress me as it isn't much better than what I got stock.

The mirror finish on the heat sink worries me a bit.

maybe there is something wrong in installation . check thermal grease and if its mounted properly. is there good air flow in your case ?
what is your case -fans ?


----------



## Cojawfee

I have a Lian Li PC A70B. It's a huge case, with nice airflow. Though I think I may have found the problem. I have the fan on the heatsink for my GPU blowing upwards. This causes hot air to blow onto the zalman, which might be lowering it's effectiveness. I'm going to turn the fan around on the video card and reapply thermal paste on the CPU.


----------



## sinister_steve

Hi guys I posted this on another thread by accident so please dont get mad and band me..so here it is below...Thanks

Hi everyone ive never overclocked my cpu or mobo before but I tried to with the information out there and cant figure out how to even get into the setting to change the cpu speed..I have the m3a32-mvp delux wifi and a amd athlon 64 x2 dual core 6000+ 3.1 ghz cpu..I need a steb by step help here please can some one help me..for the other web help did not look the same in the bios as when i went into bios and couldnot find the setting...Thanks much...Steve


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinister_steve* 
Hi guys I posted this on another thread by accident so please dont get mad and band me..so here it is below...Thanks

Hi everyone ive never overclocked my cpu or mobo before but I tried to with the information out there and cant figure out how to even get into the setting to change the cpu speed..I have the m3a32-mvp delux wifi and a amd athlon 64 x2 dual core 6000+ 3.1 ghz cpu..I need a steb by step help here please can some one help me..for the other web help did not look the same in the bios as when i went into bios and couldnot find the setting...Thanks much...Steve

Hi and welcome to OCN! I'm affraid I'm not very familiar with that board so I can't tell you exactly where the overclocking options are on it. Your owners manual of the motherboard should have a section listing the different options that you can change in the BIOS.

Look for something labeled "FSB". On an AMD system this is one of the ways to change your CPU speed. Explaining the whole process can be a bit lengthy depending on how much you already know. I recommend looking at some of the links in my "Overclocking Guides for Beginners" link in my signature. If you have any more specific questions feel free to ask


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bowman* 
Useless.

Settings HT Link 600MHz, DDR 400, multiplier 14, reference clock from 210 to 225 with 5MHz increments worked just fine. At 230, orthos failed, up to 1.425, 230 ok, 235 fails. Upped to 1.45, failed, 1.475, failed as well. Temperatures were now up in 38C in coretemp and as i know that to be off I estimated 48-50C in bios. Time to set it back down, tried to put the RAM back to normalcy to see if I could maybe get something useful out of it.. Same settings except DDR667, reference clock 230, vcore 1.425, failed.

To think I bought a new mobo and a new cooler to try and get the 'potential' out of this thing (after being dumb enough to buy MSI first, which was even more useless). The mobo is good, I tried setting everything down and testing the reference clock, it went to 290 without any changes in voltage or anything else. It seems the only stable settings would give me increases of 100 or 200 MHz, and if that's it I'll rather just run settings I know to be stable because I doubt I'll notice that at all.

With my luck the Nehalem socket will be huge and I won't be able to get adapters for my TRUE for it.. That way every penny in this dumb thing has been wasted.









Hey bowman, try looking at "My Overclocking Thread" in my signature and check out the spreadsheet. You may find that some of the settings I have listed will work for you. With the TRUE you could probably bump the vcore up to 1.5v as long as it's installed correctly and your temps aren't reaching above 57C or so. The major thing is to change 1 thing at a time so you know what might be causing the instability by eliminating outside factors. CPU is king, so get that as high as you can then worry about your ram.

Hope that helps, let me know if you have more questions. Good luck


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cojawfee* 
I have a Lian Li PC A70B. It's a huge case, with nice airflow. Though I think I may have found the problem. I have the fan on the heatsink for my GPU blowing upwards. This causes hot air to blow onto the zalman, which might be lowering it's effectiveness. I'm going to turn the fan around on the video card and reapply thermal paste on the CPU.

good job


----------



## idleHands

Hey all, pretty late for me to be chiming in on this thread but here goes...

Running right now at 3.27, 1.45v (15 x 218). Cant seem to get it higher than that...Ram right now is how the mb detected it (6-6-6 instead of 5-5-4). Havnt seen any real difference if I manually setup the ram in the bios.

Im not sure if I should at this point keep trying to up the cpu speed (temps are good so plenty of room there), tune the ram, or start to oc the video cards.

Shamefull thing is that I cant seem to break 9500 in 3dmark06 (with 2x 8800gt). I started using the excel document posted in this thread, and at the start of my testing i got 11517 in 3dmark (stock settings)...havnt been able to get over 10,000 since, even after setting everything back to auto.









Hopefully someone might have some advice.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idleHands* 
Hey all, pretty late for me to be chiming in on this thread but here goes...

Running right now at 3.27, 1.45v (15 x 218). Cant seem to get it higher than that...Ram right now is how the mb detected it (6-6-6 instead of 5-5-4). Havnt seen any real difference if I manually setup the ram in the bios.

Im not sure if I should at this point keep trying to up the cpu speed (temps are good so plenty of room there), tune the ram, or start to oc the video cards.

Shamefull thing is that I cant seem to break 9500 in 3dmark06 (with 2x 8800gt). I started using the excel document posted in this thread, and at the start of my testing i got 11517 in 3dmark (stock settings)...havnt been able to get over 10,000 since, even after setting everything back to auto.









Hopefully someone might have some advice.

It's never too late! Welcome to OCN and our cool club









If your temps are good, try bumping your voltage up to 1.5v. Just make sure it doesn't get above mid 50's C under full load. Also, set your ram to the next slowest speed so that you can be sure it isn't the ram that is limiting your overclock. You should also manually set your timings to something stable. If the x5 HTT multi isn't working for you, try dropping it to 4x.

When you reach an OC that you like with the cpu, then you should work on the ram. Most ddr2 ram can go with times 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v. After you find your max cpu, you could drop your cpu multi to x14 and set fsb equal to a number that gives you the same cpu speed. This will keep your cpu running at the same speed and overclock your ram. Usually 2gb sticks can't overclock as well as 1gb sticks so don't be too dissappointed if you can't reach speeds seen by 2x1gb kits.

Overclocking your video card is independent of your cpu and ram so they should not interfere with each other.


----------



## idleHands

Looks like its running stable (orthos for 2hrs so far)...

ref: 237
mul: 14
clock: 3315 (bounces around 15-18)
vcore: 1.5
htt is at 4...would not pass orthos with 5.

Orthos for 2hrs gave 56c with ambient temp between 20c and 22c; could probably do with another case fan. SuperPi came in at 25.516 (28.84 when i started).

Im going to next try to lower the vcore until i find the lowest that this config will run stable; with the goal of trying to shave off a few degrees from the load temp.

Great thread WBaS, lots of knowledge here; and the excel document really helped (a few quick mods and im using a copy of it for my video cards). Id give u money if i had any lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idleHands* 
Looks like its running stable (orthos for 2hrs so far)...

ref: 237
mul: 14
clock: 3315 (bounces around 15-18)
vcore: 1.5
htt is at 4...would not pass orthos with 5.

Orthos for 2hrs gave 56c with ambient temp between 20c and 22c; could probably do with another case fan. SuperPi came in at 25.516 (28.84 when i started).

Im going to next try to lower the vcore until i find the lowest that this config will run stable; with the goal of trying to shave off a few degrees from the load temp.

Great thread WBaS, lots of knowledge here; and the excel document really helped (a few quick mods and im using a copy of it for my video cards). Id give u money if i had any lol

Thanks idlehands I really appreciate your feedback







. I'm glad this thread has been a help to you... it seems like you are doing quite well now. Keep us posted on your progress and good luck!

Oh and by the way... what are you doing with your ram currently?


----------



## idleHands

I have the ram right now at 5-5-4-15 2.1v which is stock for those sticks i think (15 / 18? cant remember); with the x14 multi theyre at 470.

Im happy with the 3.3ghz on the cpu so once i convince myself that its stable (24hrs orthos), ill most likely try to tweak up those settings...although i havnt read to much about oc'ing ram, yet.

You said that 1gb sticks can oc better, but I thought that with our cpu its better to have 2 sticks (less work for cpu-built-in-controller?)?...i have 4x 1gb ocz ddr2 800 sitting on my desk, would i be better to use 2x 2gb sticks or the 4x 1gb sticks? both sets are the exact same brand and speed.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idleHands* 
I have the ram right now at 5-5-4-15 2.1v which is stock for those sticks i think (15 / 18? cant remember); with the x14 multi theyre at 470.

Im happy with the 3.3ghz on the cpu so once i convince myself that its stable (24hrs orthos), ill most likely try to tweak up those settings...although i havnt read to much about oc'ing ram, yet.

You said that 1gb sticks can oc better, but I thought that with our cpu its better to have 2 sticks (less work for cpu-built-in-controller?)?...i have 4x 1gb ocz ddr2 800 sitting on my desk, would i be better to use 2x 2gb sticks or the 4x 1gb sticks? both sets are the exact same brand and speed.

Overclocking ram is done by changing the FSB and dividor. The goal in overclocking ram is to use the lowest cpu multi and the highest FSB with the highest ram setting possible. So once you find your max cpu clock, you can come up with different fsb and x multiplier combinations to achieve that same cpu clock. Decreasing your cpu multi allows you to run at a higher FSB which then speeds up your ram.

To clarify with the 1gb vs 2 gb sticks.... a kit of 2x1gb might OC better than 2x2gb. And 2x1gb should OC better than 4x1gb as should 2x2gb OC better than 4x2gb. This isn't always the case. I'm sure plenty of people can get 2gb sticks to OC just as high as 1gb sticks, but it's not always the case. Basically, the fewer the sticks the better and the smaller the capacity the better (as far as overclocking potential). This doesn't mean less performance though as 4gb of ram is usually more beneficial than 2gb.

Hope that clears some things up. If not then keep asking and eventually I'll be able to explain it well.


----------



## idleHands

Gotcha, makes perfect sense now regarding the 2 vs 4 sticks.

So ill keep dropping my multi (and up the fsb accordingly) to boost the speed of the ram

geez im going to have to read up on ram, i cant seem to remember what all those numbers and dashes are....5-5-4 is negative four right?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idleHands* 
Gotcha, makes perfect sense now regarding the 2 vs 4 sticks.

So ill keep dropping my multi (and up the fsb accordingly) to boost the speed of the ram

geez im going to have to read up on ram, i cant seem to remember what all those numbers and dashes are....5-5-4 is negative four right?










All that matters is that you try to get the timings as low as possible and the frequency as high as possible lol. I'm assuming your ram is ddr2-800? You didn't specify in your signature. Your ultimate goal for ram would be to set it as ddr2-800 in your bios and having a FSB high enough to get your ram to speeds of ddr2-1000 or better. Good luck mate


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
Im sorry. You will have to take me off the list. I have a TRUE-QUAD core now.. Sorry guys!

And put me on the list, because I am running his old 6000.


----------



## WBaS

haha alright, welcome


----------



## lemans81

I have booted into windows at 3.68ghz on 1.55v but my idle is around 49 and load is almost 70C, the fact that I am using the same cooler as sublime0 makes me wonder. My ambients are around 17C in the room. I am basically stuck at 1.48v or less to keep it under 60C at full load. Which has limited me to a stable run of 3.411 ghz on this chip.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6502799


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I have booted into windows at 3.68ghz on 1.55v but my idle is around 49 and load is almost 70C, the fact that I am using the same cooler as sublime0 makes me wonder. My ambients are around 17C in the room. I am basically stuck at 1.48v or less to keep it under 60C at full load. Which has limited me to a stable run of 3.411 ghz on this chip.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6502799

1.55v is pretty high so I would expect high temps. But using the 9700 that you have... you should be quite a bit cooler. You may want to clean off the cpu and HSF and reseat your HSF. While you have it off... try to see if the contact surface on your HSF is flat. If it's not you may want to think about lapping it.


----------



## merwan

i stopped ocing for some time, probably been drained with failing stress tests. ok now im trying these figures below:

1) 240
2) 14x
3) 3360
4) 1.475
5) 4x
6) prime95 for 19mins
7) no more than 55 degrees celius on prime95
8) ocz vendetta at max fan speed

i have memory at 960mhz now with 2.3v. dont you think cpu temp of 34-38 while browsing internet is good.
NBV: 1.35 (1.20 default)
SBV: 1.65 (1.50 default)
HTV: 1.25 (1.20 default)

i dunno why i decided to mess with these voltages but a little wont do any harm surely.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=354751


----------



## WBaS

Not bad merwan keep up the good work!


----------



## merwan

thanks wbas for your help and this great thread. now im doing a longer stress test using prime95. its now been going on for roughly 1 hour and 30 mins. my temp currently between 47-55 and definetly no more so i guess that very good at load. i just want to ask something, how long do you think i should run the test for to unsure stability cause i heard 24 hours is needed for definite stability is that true? also do i need to do addional tests, maybe also couple of hours for orthos and maybe other important tests i dont know about?


----------



## idleHands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merwan* 
thanks wbas for your help and this great thread. now im doing a longer stress test using prime95. its now been going on for roughly 1 hour and 30 mins. my temp currently between 47-55 and definetly no more so i guess that very good at load. i just want to ask something, how long do you think i should run the test for to unsure stability cause i heard 24 hours is needed for definite stability is that true? also do i need to do addional tests, maybe also couple of hours for orthos and maybe other important tests i dont know about?

Not to tread on anyones toes, but im bored at work lol....for what its worth Orthos is essentially Prime95 x2...Orthos is meant for dual core (or more) cpus; in that, it test both cores. It really just runs two instances of Prime95.

If you are only running one instance of Prime95 your are really only testing one core. To prove this, run Prime95 and checkout the taskmanager, youll notice only 50% cpu is being used...with Orthos 100% is used.

Running Orthos for a couple of hours is great to show your load temps...and from what I have seen if the computer will pass 1hr in Orthos it should pass 24 (for the most part). A 24 hour test is the best way to ensure stability with the current OC...from what I have read anyways.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idleHands*


Not to tread on anyones toes, but im bored at work lol....for what its worth Orthos is essentially Prime95 x2...Orthos is meant for dual core (or more) cpus; in that, it test both cores. It really just runs two instances of Prime95.

If you are only running one instance of Prime95 your are really only testing one core. To prove this, run Prime95 and checkout the taskmanager, youll notice only 50% cpu is being used...with Orthos 100% is used.

Running Orthos for a couple of hours is great to show your load temps...and from what I have seen if the computer will pass 1hr in Orthos it should pass 24 (for the most part). A 24 hour test is the best way to ensure stability with the current OC...from what I have read anyways.


Not stepping on anyone's toes here. This thread is meant for everyone to help each other since we're all running the same cpu. Nice advice!

merwan, it's just as idleHands said. Although I do believe newer versions of prime95 do run 2 instances. Check the task manager like idleHands said and see what you get. At any rate, there really is no set time limit for testing. The more tests you run and the more time you run them, the more sure you can be that you're stable. "Stable" is a loose term as it can mean many different things depending on who you talk to.


----------



## merwan

ok now prime 95 has been running for nearly 6 hours and a half and i have to say that im very impressed with the cpu temp averaging at 50 C and alot of times only at 46-47ish C. im also impressed cause the maximum time a stress test he gone was probably 4 hours or so till an error poped up. well i guess this could be my first real ocing success and if so ill leave it at that. ill try my best to leave the test running for the target 24 hours so im certain its stable. oh, idlehands, youre totally right about the cpu which is indeed at 50% on the task manager. so this tells me ill have to do 24 hours of orthos, lol. ok really thanks alot, all of you, great people.


----------



## idleHands

Those are some good temps for that oc...good stuff

I FINALLY got back my points in 3dmark06...plus some

Right now im running:

bus: 254
multi: x13
core: 3302 (1.5v)
Ht 1016
Ram is at 5-5-4-15 (472mhz)

I just ran 3dmark06 twice and the lowest score out of the two times was 12937...which is much better than the 11500 i was at when stock.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idleHands*


Those are some good temps for that oc...good stuff

I FINALLY got back my points in 3dmark06...plus some

Right now im running:

bus: 254
multi: x13
core: 3302 (1.5v)
Ht 1016
Ram is at 5-5-4-15 (472mhz)

I just ran 3dmark06 twice and the lowest score out of the two times was 12937...which is much better than the 11500 i was at when stock.


EDIT: Nevermind... I guess the 472 makes sense with a x13 multi and bus of 254. Doing good


----------



## cquinndesign

Can I join with a 6400+?


----------



## merwan

ok i had to stop the stress test, dam it. its because now i have a trip to london. but hey, it go on for 21 hours and 5 mins, so close to 24 hours anyways thats still significant. temps were really good 50 C. ok heres the pic for confirmations. ill be back on monday to do other tests. man im really happy with this oc at cpu speed of 3.36Ghz and memory speed of 960mhz, fantastic. and after test, temps went striaght to 32-38, cool. ill catch up with next week now off for the weekend. bye


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cquinndesign*


Can I join with a 6400+?


You're welcome to contribute to this thread, but unfortunately I can't add you to the list because you don't have the 6000+.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *merwan*


ok i had to stop the stress test, dam it. its because now i have a trip to london. but hey, it go on for 21 hours and 5 mins, so close to 24 hours anyways thats still significant. temps were really good 50 C. ok heres the pic for confirmations. ill be back on monday to do other tests. man im really happy with this oc at cpu speed of 3.36Ghz and memory speed of 960mhz, fantastic. and after test, temps went striaght to 32-38, cool. ill catch up with next week now off for the weekend. bye


 Looking good merwan. You should be proud with that overclock. These 6000+ aren't very overclock friendly. Nice job


----------



## Odyn

hey add me to the list.. i just got a 89w 6000+ from kpo6969









just wondering, whats a good HSF to keep this thing cool... i hear theyre like furnaces

btw, i cant find the thermal specs on the cpu... whats the max temp they run at? i have the 65nm version so... it will be diff from all of yours


----------



## merwan

new figures here. i think ill stay with this, as it sounds good to me.

1. 250 (cpuz 249.4)
2. 13.5
3. 3375 (3367.1)
4. 1.475
5. 4X
6. prime 95 10 hours 52 mins, orthos 5 hours 2 mins
7. prime 95 50-55 C, othros 55-60
8. ocz vendetta

memory: 964mhz (cpuz 962)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=357293


----------



## XDRM

So finnaly i got a decent HS (ZEROTHERM NIRVANA 120 PREMIUM) and started my first oc at all!!!!!(never oced anything before this one)!here are my results

bus: 214
multi: x15
core: 3210(cpuz)
vcore: 1.344v(stock was 1.425v)
HT link: 1070(cpuz)
HB: x5
RAM: 4-4-4-12(1.8v) @ 801.6Mhz
LOAD TEMPS:46-47(pcprobe2)
IDLE:26-27
SYSTEM TEMPS LOAD:32
orthos:30 minutes and counting stable
I did a 3.3Gz with orthos about 15 minutes and was stable but i didnt want to stress cpu so much now so i set it back!
Also i have 2 question I locked my pciex at 100HZ is that ok?and my stock vcore was 1.425v Is that normal?


----------



## bowman

http://www.isarapix.org/pix53/1210172596.png

A staggering 210MHz reference clock and an amazing 3150MHz CPU clock. That's 10/150MHz above stock, amazing. Apparently it takes 16 minutes of stress testing for it to wet its panties.

This is getting ridiculous. I think this is my third try and my third combination of settings. I went through everything by the book, isolated each factor, on their own all the settings are bomb proof and give me lots of head space. My temps are around 40 in core temp (I add about 10 degrees to be sure) under load. Once I try to normalize the settings and actually do a real overclock which can be used, it throws in the towel and runs to mommy.

Bah. Fine. I'll run on stock and wait for Nehalem. I'm sick of this.


----------



## Odyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowman*


http://www.isarapix.org/pix53/1210172596.png

A staggering 210MHz reference clock and an amazing 3150MHz CPU clock. That's 10/150MHz above stock, amazing. Apparently it takes 16 minutes of stress testing for it to wet its panties.

This is getting ridiculous. I think this is my third try and my third combination of settings. I went through everything by the book, isolated each factor, on their own all the settings are bomb proof and give me lots of head space. My temps are around 40 in core temp (I add about 10 degrees to be sure) under load. Once I try to normalize the settings and actually do a real overclock which can be used, it throws in the towel and runs to mommy.

Bah. Fine. I'll run on stock and wait for Nehalem. I'm sick of this.


Hahaha, nahalem you cant even OC (rumors) and plus, OCing nehalem will be EXACTLY like OCing an AMD, except AMD has years of memory controller on CPU, whereas intel is new to the game. I think it will be 2x as hard to OC one


----------



## bowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Hahaha, nahalem you cant even OC (rumors) and plus, OCing nehalem will be EXACTLY like OCing an AMD, except AMD has years of memory controller on CPU, whereas intel is new to the game. I think it will be 2x as hard to OC one










I know about the FUD rumors. At least it will run better than Core 2 stock, so I can concentrate on more important components like the graphics cards.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
So finnaly i got a decent HS (ZEROTHERM NIRVANA 120 PREMIUM) and started my first oc at all!!!!!(never oced anything before this one)!here are my results

bus: 214
multi: x15
core: 3210(cpuz)
vcore: 1.344v(stock was 1.425v)
HT link: 1070(cpuz)
HB: x5
RAM: 4-4-4-12(1.8v) @ 801.6Mhz
LOAD TEMPS:46-47(pcprobe2)
IDLE:26-27
SYSTEM TEMPS LOAD:32
orthos:30 minutes and counting stable
I did a 3.3Gz with orthos about 15 minutes and was stable but i didnt want to stress cpu so much now so i set it back!
Also i have 2 question I locked my pciex at 100HZ is that ok?and my stock vcore was 1.425v Is that normal?

Yeah locking your pciex is recommended. Stock vcore for the 6000+ is around 1.4v so yes 1.425 is pretty normal. When overclocking you usually increase the vcore to make things more stable. I see you decreased your vcore. If you want more performance try upping yoru vcore and 'fsb'. Just make sure load temps stay below around 57C.


----------



## J-ROD

I have been reading everything you guys have been writing about overclocking and have found it to be very informative.

I just traded it my Phenom 9600 for the Windsor X2 6000, man what a difference. I was having massive problems with BSOD's with the Phenom. I am very eager to join the group.

I have overclocked my system manually throught the BIOS and am running very stable at around 3.3 Mhz. My problem is my scores through 3DMark06. I am only scoring a 10031 overall. My cpu score is 2284, which I think is kind of low. I am overclocking with the following:

FSB: 245
Multiplier: x13.5
Vcore: 145v

Any suggestions?


----------



## SanChii

Just went back to my amd rig ... did a bit of OC .. heres the results

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=362576

Edit: latest update

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=362597

im not running any stress tests apart from the 2 stress tests that are available in 3dmark06 .. normally if it passes throught that twice the cpu should be stable ..


----------



## icey

hey guys, can you give me some advice/tips on overclocking

atm I have the following:
Motherboard - abit kn9-s mobo
Processor - Athlon 6000+
Ram - 8GB Corsair Dominator
GFX - Dual 8800GTX GFX Cards
Processor Fan - Zalman CNPS9700

and i want to overclock the processor, everything is hooked up and ready to go, i made a slight change in the bios, and made the following changes:

FSV 0 215MHZ
Voltage - 1475V

so far it seems to be running stable at 43C while just simply using the computer
under strain it has reached 50-55C

any advice on wether i screwed up or am i going in the right diurection or what should i do?


----------



## SanChii

Thats a bit too hot ... im running overclocked at 3.4Ghz on the same processor and cpu fan .. and im getting temps 29-32 idle and 45-48 load voltage is at 1.4 ... try lowering the vcore a bit and try running 227*15 on 1.4v .. set the ram frequency to 800mhz 5-5-5-15 .. also disable amd cool n quiet and virtualisation.


----------



## icey

just done it, lets see how she performs now


----------



## icey

after a bootup she seems to be running at 3.40ghz

cpu temp is between 39-42 when just sitting there

core is 46c


----------



## icey

im using speedfan to monitor temperatures

running 3dmark vantage atm

aux has a pic of a flame beside it (56 degrees)
core has a flame also (50 degrees)

is this something to worry about?


----------



## SanChii

Nah .. that temps just fine.


----------



## SanChii

I got my 6000+ to 3.3Ghz with stock voltage .. is anyone else able to do that or am i just lucky


----------



## D4vid

No, I can get to just below that. At 3.3 I got a BSOD.
I was just seeing how well AI booster done - not very well. Good for small increases, but poor for pushing the limits.

I plan on OC and see what I can get. Be the first time for me.
I was planning on doin it with my 2800+ but it died before I could be bothered to try it,


----------



## scorpio2k2

my new OC..


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J-ROD*


I have been reading everything you guys have been writing about overclocking and have found it to be very informative.

I just traded it my Phenom 9600 for the Windsor X2 6000, man what a difference. I was having massive problems with BSOD's with the Phenom. I am very eager to join the group.

I have overclocked my system manually throught the BIOS and am running very stable at around 3.3 Mhz. My problem is my scores through 3DMark06. I am only scoring a 10031 overall. My cpu score is 2284, which I think is kind of low. I am overclocking with the following:

FSB: 245
Multiplier: x13.5
Vcore: 145v

Any suggestions?


My cpu score wasn't much higher either. This chip doesn't score too terribly high in 3dmark06. 3.3Ghz isn't a bad OC for this chip, but you may be able to get a little more out of it. What temps are you running at with 1.45v?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icey*


hey guys, can you give me some advice/tips on overclocking

atm I have the following:
Motherboard - abit kn9-s mobo
Processor - Athlon 6000+
Ram - 8GB Corsair Dominator
GFX - Dual 8800GTX GFX Cards
Processor Fan - Zalman CNPS9700

and i want to overclock the processor, everything is hooked up and ready to go, i made a slight change in the bios, and made the following changes:

FSV 0 215MHZ
Voltage - 1475V

so far it seems to be running stable at 43C while just simply using the computer
under strain it has reached 50-55C

any advice on wether i screwed up or am i going in the right diurection or what should i do?


First, fill out your specs here. With the 1.475 vcore, what OC can you achieve? As long as you stay below mid 50's C you are alright as far as temps go. Also, what speed is your RAM running at?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SanChii*


I got my 6000+ to 3.3Ghz with stock voltage .. is anyone else able to do that or am i just lucky










I wonder how stable that truly is... what stress tests have you run and for how long? It would be quite impressive to get a fully stable CPU at stock voltage and 3.3Ghz.


----------



## crowncobra

I have an update
My 6000+ @3.4 v1.5125








@3.5 v1.55








Orthos








Everest


----------



## WBaS

Crowncobra, try using coretemp as well to monitor temps. It uses a different way to calculate temps, which is supposedly more accurate. Nice work though


----------



## crowncobra

Thanks i tried coretemp but i didn't like its layout , i don't have problem in heat as you see in load 49 maybe if this is not accurate 3c more or less not big deal but thanks for advise i well try it again .


----------



## D4vid

When I use cpu-z it shows my HT Link as being the same as the BUS speed, why is this ?


----------



## bowman

That's weird. Did you mess with the HTL multiplier settings?

Do a screenshot/validation so we can see.


----------



## lemans81

What a short stay, I am back out as I sold my(sublime0 old) 6000.


----------



## D4vid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowman*


That's weird. Did you mess with the HTL multiplier settings?

Do a screenshot/validation so we can see.


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=370274
there you go
Nope I am on stock atm
thanks for the help...

Just thought I would update you on this. Seems that it needed a bios update. 
The HT link is now showing 1004 which is correct.


----------



## crowncobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D4vid*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=370274
there you go
Nope I am on stock atm
thanks for the help...

Just thought I would update you on this. Seems that it needed a bios update. 
The HT link is now showing 1004 which is correct.



I had this problem before it whas because of BIOS so update your BIOS and everything well go perfact .


----------



## crowncobra

*I am benchmarking on 3.5 *


----------



## Bryceb

I'll post a picture because I'm not entirely sure where everything in cpu-z is








1.35v(max allowed)
213mhz
15x multi
3180.6 mhz


----------



## D4vid

Bryceb try dropping your multiplier to 14 and then up the reference clock to get the cpu speed to where it is now. This way you will be using your ram better.


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D4vid* 
Bryceb try dropping your multiplier to 14 and then up the reference clock to get the cpu speed to where it is now. This way you will be using your ram better.

Alright, I'll try this, thanks.


----------



## D4vid

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

THe tiny bit that i have learnt was from this thread, take a look it is bound to help.


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D4vid* 
Bryceb try dropping your multiplier to 14 and then up the reference clock to get the cpu speed to where it is now. This way you will be using your ram better.

Thanks, increased my superpi by a second, and now my 3dmark06 is over 11000







rep +


----------



## D4vid

Its because your using an odd multiplier. It means at factory settings your actually underclocking your ram.

Even if your not wanting to OC a PC I would make sure the rams running full speed.


----------



## WBaS

Also, why are you saying 1.35v is your max? You could probably safely bump it up to 1.45v as long as your temps stay below 57C under load.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

1) 214MHz
2) x15
3) 3.21GHz
4) 1.26V ???








5) x5
6) Prime95 for 6 hours, going to run Orthos later. 
7) CoreTemp reports 35C under load.
8) Gigabyte G-Power Lite

I'm a little stunned about that vCore though. CPU-Z reports it to be only 1.26V, but my BIOS and ASUS PC Probe report it to be 1.39V. Which one is it?

EDIT: Also noticed that when running Orthos, it drops to 1.35V. (According to PC Probe). When Idle, it runs at 1.39-1.40V.


----------



## WBaS

Yeah some mobos experience a voltage drop when under load. I'm not really sure why it happens, but I've heard about it around the forums. What are you manually setting your vcore to in the BIOS?

It's really impressive to be stable at that clock with that voltage and temperature. Check to confirm your voltage (set it manually in BIOS), and make sure you're watching the temps while loading. I find it really hard to believe that you're only at 35C load.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

I've sniffed around in the BIOS a bit and it became quite clear that I can't manually set the vCore voltage. There are only options for 1.39V and "Ignored". I'm guessing that the CPU-Z and HWMonitor readings are false? It's impossible to achieve 3.2GHz on only 1.26V, isn't it?

I ran Orthos and I made a mistake with the temperatures. On full load the temps are 42C.

PS: Is it just me or did my PC become more noisy after the OC?


----------



## WBaS

Those voltage options are certainly a disappointment. Have you checked the manual to be sure? I would assume that the voltage readings are wrong because it would be hard to get that clock speed with such a low voltage. Try using everest as well, maybe that will give you a better reading.

42C is pretty good for load, just make sure to keep it below 57C. It is very possible that your PC became more noisy after the OC, depending on how you have the fan set up on your heatsink. If it is controlled by PWN, then the fan speed will adjust based on the load. It could also be based on temperature. Your mobo software may have some fan controlling device, but I believe you can also use Speedfan.


----------



## willy9912

hey, im very new here and i dunno where to start but could any one tell me what cpu Compound should i use???
and should i get a new powersupply? because i got a thermaltake 430W? any way im not too sure but it seems to work ok so for with the overclockin...
thanks


----------



## WBaS

Hi and welcome to OCN









There are quite a few thermal compounds out there but I know some of the favorites are Arctic Silver 5 (AS5) and MX-2 (if I remember correctly). There may be better ones, but I think in general these work pretty well.

Your PSU is probably ok being that it is from a decent brand, but it might be pushing the limits with that 9800GTX.

For specific questions like these, try creating seperate threads with appropriate titles. You should get a few more replies that way.


----------



## alan760

Hiho
iam new here,
but i already have some doubts,
my cpu-z doesnÂ´t show my nb frequency, the newest version,
second, everest and realtemp show a very similar temperature, but the asus probe its just 5c+,who is right?
third,my amd overdriver do not let me change the bus frequency, only the multiplier and ht
fourth, in bios i cant find the option do change ge ht multiplier, only his clock (600 800 1g)
next week i will post here my oc experience, just wainting my artic silver and hypertx2 arrive,
thanks for the (alot)time
=)


----------



## john_uk

just got one of these







really need to update my system specs


----------



## Acroma

I need one of these, but i would like the Black edition.

i have failed to find anymore online and didn't buy one early enough.

i am using the ECS KN3 sli2(v1.0). It only has one clock Gen.

what i would like to know is the black edition needed? Or will my OC ability be so limited, that it wont matter and i can get normal one.

Many thank's in advance. Much love for this CPU as it will be the last one put in this system.


----------



## john_uk

ive got the normal edition, and in my bios i can change my multiplayer anyway, so the black edition isnt necessarily needed. because isnt that the advantage of black editions? unlcoked multi?


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *john_uk*


ive got the normal edition, and in my bios i can change my multiplayer anyway, so the black edition isnt necessarily needed. because isnt that the advantage of black editions? unlcoked multi?


thanks for the heads up. i was getting neer 100% CPU usage on Assassin's Creed. But after i realized that the bios had been set to Defaults i OC'd it again and now only hit 75% CPU usage.

Great game BTW.


----------



## moins

First of all, you cannot change the multi of a 6000+, no matter what board you have.
The only am2 cpu's where you can change the multi are the 5000+ black edition and the 6400+ black edition. (It's ofcourse easier to oc these chips...)


----------



## john_uk

moins when i say i can change my multiplayer i was not joking, i can go into bios, set multiplyer to custom and edit away. il get a photo if you really don't believe me.... althought it will have to wait a week as i have just RMA's my motherboard


----------



## moins

Can you just give it a lower or also a higher multi?
And does it only change in your bios or does also cpuz show you a different multi after changing it?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alan760* 
Hiho
iam new here,
but i already have some doubts,
my cpu-z doesnÂ´t show my nb frequency, the newest version,
second, everest and realtemp show a very similar temperature, but the asus probe its just 5c+,who is right?
third,my amd overdriver do not let me change the bus frequency, only the multiplier and ht
fourth, in bios i cant find the option do change ge ht multiplier, only his clock (600 800 1g)
next week i will post here my oc experience, just wainting my artic silver and hypertx2 arrive,
thanks for the (alot)time
=)

Welcome to OCN and our club!









Try downloading an older version of cpu-z and see if that helps. I find it strange that the newest version wouldn't be working though.

It looks like everest and realtemp are agreeing and therefore are probably correct.

Don't overclock with software, do everything through your BIOS.

If you can't set the multiplier for your ht, then just select the appropriate value. You should be fine with 1000, but you could also try 800.

If you have any questions just ask, and good luck


----------



## john_uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


Can you just give it a lower or also a higher multi?
And does it only change in your bios or does also cpuz show you a different multi after changing it?


i only had a quick poke around the bios as at the time i was trouble shooting for an error, it was set to 15 which was the max but could be lowered, i didnt get a chance to change it and then reboot, once ive got my new mobo i will give it a try.


----------



## moins

Try lowering it, it won't work properly...


----------



## Cupricreki

Well, after reading a few posts here on OC, i attempted a bit of overclocking myself. I have a ASUS crosshair with a AMD 6000+ (of course). and i can get my CPU to about 3.45 (15 x 230) stable with a little over 1.55v. It will run about 106 load,and anywhere from 88-97 idle/low usage (Fahrenheit). I was just wondering what i could do to maybe use either less voltage or how to get a more stable, or higher OC. Its pretty damn stable, but will freeze after like 4 hours of gaming sometimes. I also wondering what voltage is safe on this thing, im not completely sure i should be running it so high, so i turned it down just to be sure...

Oh its liquid cooled BTW.


----------



## d3v0

My 5200+ Windsor:

1) 241
2) 13x
3) 3133mhz
4) 1.5v
5) 5x
6) Orthos small FFT 24r pass
7) 33*C idle 50*C load using prime95
8) Xigmatek s1283 lapped Arctic Cooling MX2 thermal compound


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cupricreki* 
Well, after reading a few posts here on OC, i attempted a bit of overclocking myself. I have a ASUS crosshair with a AMD 6000+ (of course). and i can get my CPU to about 3.45 (15 x 230) stable with a little over 1.55v. It will run about 106 load,and anywhere from 88-97 idle/low usage (Fahrenheit). I was just wondering what i could do to maybe use either less voltage or how to get a more stable, or higher OC. Its pretty damn stable, but will freeze after like 4 hours of gaming sometimes. I also wondering what voltage is safe on this thing, im not completely sure i should be running it so high, so i turned it down just to be sure...

Oh its liquid cooled BTW.

When I clicked reply on this I was under the impression the temps you gave were in C! But all is good, I see you have good temps afterall.

Voltages are all a matter of how much you want to risk and how long you want to keep your chip. Running a voltage too high will just slowly degrade your cpu and its performance, it won't just kill it in 1 shot usually. Most people recommend that you keep it to around 1.5 or 1.55v max with good cooling. Your cooling seems to be fairly good so I'd say you're about at the max you should be.

To make your cpu more stable, you usually have to add more vcore. Since you're already pretty high up in vcore, maybe you should take a look at your ram. Have you run orthos or any other tests for stability? Try running orthos on small ftt test to test your cpu for stability. If it passes after a few hours, then something else in your system is probably unstable. You may want to look into memtest to test your ram.

EDIT: d3vo that's a nice OC! Good Job







Can't add you to the club unfortunately, because you have don't have the 6000+.


----------



## Cupricreki

ya well the ram is what i thought it was, but its pretty damn complicated to tune ram IMO, i have 4 1gb sticks of DDR2 OCZ platinum (800mhz). But thanks, thats good to know about the voltage, im glad im not running it TO high.

Ive ran Everest stability test for about an hour, but ill try ortho as well. I might have to reseat my heatsink, so i need to run a test for that too, so ill just kill two birds with one stone i guess.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cupricreki* 
ya well the ram is what i thought it was, but its pretty damn complicated to tune ram IMO, i have 4 1gb sticks of DDR2 OCZ platinum (800mhz). But thanks, thats good to know about the voltage, im glad im not running it TO high.

Ive ran Everest stability test for about an hour, but ill try ortho as well. I might have to reseat my heatsink, so i need to run a test for that too, so ill just kill two birds with one stone i guess.

Ok good luck. That's a very nice OC for this chip btw! If you don't feel like tuning your ram more, try taking 2 sticks out. Supposedly, the more ram sticks, the more stress on the IMC (integrated memory controller) on the cpu. Taking 2 sticks out might help ya get a little higher. Even if you didn't want to run it with 2 sticks, you might at least be able to verify this.


----------



## Cupricreki

kk, well i bumped it back up to 15x230 (had it down so i could be sure i want ganna hurt anything), running it a 1.56 vcore. Just started an orthos stress test, so far so good. apparently orthos hates everst, wont let me have the everest stability test page open (to monitor temps not to stress) without giving me an error... But ATM its been running for about 5 min, with temps at a steady 39 or 40 C.


----------



## WBaS

Try running coretemp as well to monitor temps. It seems to play fine with orthos for me.


----------



## Cupricreki

nope, not stable, cant make it past 10min max, sometimes it fails within 10 sec. But its running windows just fine....







my voltage is at 1.56, should i up it a tiny bit, or should i consider an alternative?


----------



## WBaS

I'd take a look at your ram and see if that helps. What is your vdimm and timings?


----------



## Cupricreki

the timings are 800mhz 5-5-5-15, i dont know what vdimm is (very new to RAM OC), but all my voltages, besides cpu, is set to auto.

Oh +rep btw, i appreciate the help!!


----------



## WBaS

Thanks for the rep









Is your ram actually running at 800 Mhz or is that what you've set it to? The ram is linked to your "FSB" just like the cpu is. Since ddr2-800 ram actually runs at around 750ish (due to our odd cpu multi), and since you've increased your fsb, your ram could be at a different frequency. Open up cpuz memory tab and it should show you what exactly your ram is running at (remember it will show up as half of what you may expect due to the fact that ram is double data rate). You'll want to set your voltage manually to make sure it is at a stable setting. Look up what your ram is rated for, but my guess is around 2.1 or 2.2v. Vdimm is just the voltage of your ram (dimm slots).


----------



## Cupricreki

Here's a screen shot

The voltage is 1.8


----------



## WBaS

Yeah so your ram is effectively running at 2x431=862Mhz. Try bumping the vdimm up to 2.0v


----------



## noobdown

you can ad me if ya want. i am to lazy today to add anything else. so if ya dont, it wont hurt my feelings







.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=396868


----------



## Cupricreki

reading up on the specs looks like the stock frequency is 4-5-4-18 @ 2.1vdimm... I havent touched any ram settings, so what its at now is what the mobo set it at


----------



## CorryBasler

Im ording a AMD 6000+ as i type this message! Hope it works btter then my crappy 4400+!


----------



## Cupricreki

ok this is were im at:
Changed RAM timing to 4-5-4-18 -2T and set the voltage to 2.1

Ran Orthos: failed
Ran SuperPI: passed

tweaked voltage on ram

failed 
passed

tweaked vcore (noticed that it hardware monitor it was only getting about 1.53v)

failed 
passed

Tried setting HT speed to 1x

failed
passed

I'm getting no system hangs what so ever, but i havent tried any extended periods of gaming.
CPU frequency: 230
CPU Multiplier: 15x
HT speed: 5x
Ram clock: 5-5-5-15 - 2t 
Vcore: 1.53 (according to voltage monitor in bios)
DDR2 voltage: 2.1v

IDK were to go from here, any help would be appreicated

Going to go run a Memtest for now


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Im ording a AMD 6000+ as i type this message! Hope it works btter then my crappy 4400+!


Cool, let us know when it arrives







I'll add you when you get it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cupricreki*


ok this is were im at:
Changed RAM timing to 4-5-4-18 -2T and set the voltage to 2.1

Ran Orthos: failed
Ran SuperPI: passed

tweaked voltage on ram

failed 
passed

tweaked vcore (noticed that it hardware monitor it was only getting about 1.53v)

failed 
passed

Tried setting HT speed to 1x

failed
passed

I'm getting no system hangs what so ever, but i havent tried any extended periods of gaming.
CPU frequency: 230
CPU Multiplier: 15x
HT speed: 5x
Ram clock: 5-5-5-15 - 2t 
Vcore: 1.53 (according to voltage monitor in bios)
DDR2 voltage: 2.1v

IDK were to go from here, any help would be appreicated

Going to go run a Memtest for now


Have you tried using 5-5-5-18 or 6-6-6-18 with 2.1v or 2.2v (Most quality ram can do 2.2v, but you may want to ask around about your specific ram) and with those ram settings also using HT x5 or x4 at 1.55v?

To be completely sure it isn't your ram, I would take it down to ddr2-667 at 6-6-6-18 2t, 2.1v. Then I'd try various HT links (x3, x4, x5) at 1.55vcore.

If none of that works, then I'd say that's it for your chip. Nothing to sniff at man! Typically people max these out around 3.3-3.4Ghz.


----------



## Cupricreki

Well i tried everything i could possible think of to stabilize the system. I tried:
Pulling out 2gigs of ram
Changing timings every which type
Changing to ddr2-667
Bumping up the vcore farther
Bumping up the Vdimm farther
Changing the HT
Different multipliers w/higher FSB

Then i found this guy, who's in second place for Super Pi times (amd). Hes running at 3.6ghz, he has the same Cpu and Mobo, so i tried his multi (11x) and got NOWERE near were he did. It seems to me like im SOOO close to at least making 3.45ghz stable, so any more last chance ideas.

I have option of changing the NB, SB, HT, etc. voltages, is that anything considering? My mobo has good heatsinks on both NB and SB, and i have VERY good air case cooling, on top of the water cooling. Thanks!!


----------



## WBaS

Yeah you can try bumping up those voltages, but up it very little. Those shouldn't really matter much unless you are reaching a FSB that is unstable on your board. Might as well try it. If those things don't work... I might be out of suggestions. Good luck and nice work so far


----------



## alan760

other doubts








what the differenca btw 12 x 266 (mem 399) and 14 x 230 (mem 351),?
can get this with 1,35vcore , othor 1 hour prime 1 hour everest stress test 1hour and its okay.
and anyone have a advice for over, to boot faster the pc? some configurations can get me a slow boot , other a fast.
And a htt link 1ghz+ its means problem?


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to OCN









I don't really understand what you mean about the memory?

As far as the boot time, try making a separate post about it, and look around ocn in the operating systems forum.

HTT link is probably fine above 1ghz. You can try various multi's to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Cupricreki

Well thanks for your help WBAS, rly it was pretty damn helpful.
But it looks like my ram is limiting me, any other timing changes after i get a semi stable clock just causes the PC to not boot, untill the cmos is cleared.
But oh well, 3.45 aint bad! to be on the safe side, i throttled it down a bit, but its all good







.


----------



## WBaS

Yeah man, nice work!







Seems like you got a decent chip and I'm sure WC helped a bit.


----------



## alan760

i mean , 399mhz with mult 12 , and 351mhz with 14x,
anyway i get stable with (and fast boot ;D)
volt cpu 1.35
mult 12x
fsb 270
ram 405 (original 800, down to 667)
htt link 810 (set 600 on bios)
clock 3240
50c+- full load
and just a curious fact, when i try to enable the coolÂ´n quiet, i get bsod o.o?
just fine like that


----------



## nissan300ztt

I have a AMD FX2 5000+ black edition and im wondering how to overclock it...and i dont wanna mess something up...anyone got some suggestions.


----------



## zetec-ss

done a safe clock at the moment on stock everything

running at 3.15Ghz

ran prime95 torture test for 10mins, with no errors.

idle temp stock was 31-33deg...clocked 3.15 is now 33-35deg
load temps stock was 47deg..clocked to 3.15 is now 49deg

i will be getting my new aftermarket cooler tomorrow so i after the AS5 has had its 50-200hours to sort it self out i will have another proper bash at the OC.


----------



## BLAKIE33

Sorry is this the Black edition Club?

Sorry noticed it says 6ooo+ duh Time for some sleep


----------



## noob.deagle

bought a X2 6000+ not too long ago and want to join the forum









oc'd it to 3222mhz
fsb - 214
multi - stock
voltage - 1.32

the X2 6000+ that i have is a 125tdp windsor model with F3 stepping
yes voltage seems low but i was trying to drop it and i got that low and its stable

load temps are around 44-46 when running orthos


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


bought a X2 6000+ not too long ago and want to join the forum









oc'd it to 3222mhz
fsb - 214
multi - stock
voltage - 1.32

the X2 6000+ that i have is a 125tdp windsor model with F3 stepping 
yes voltage seems low but i was trying to drop it and i got that low and its stable

load temps are around 44-46 when running orthos


Yeah that's pretty impressive. Nice work







Welcome to the club









How long does that pass orthos? Are you using small ftt test?


----------



## noob.deagle

orthos ran for about 14hours once had to stop so i could sleep but it seems stable enough (yer the small fft ) i think i got lucky with a good chip sample id say.

id push for a higher oc but temps seemed kinda high compared to the old 4400+ brisbane and its still winter here in australia so im gonna wait for summer and the good old high 30c days and see what temps get then. if its low enough im taking this thing to at least 3.4ghz 3.5 maybe









(looking at cpuz voltage fluctuates alot its set to 1.32 in bios but under load its hitting 1.36ish and idle its 1.32)

cpuz validation link


----------



## ZTR1760

hey does any one have a stock cooler for this chip that they dont want anymore Ill pay for shipping


----------



## retro41

Whats the highest OC on air, anyone here has got?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcandrew* 
Whats the highest OC on air, anyone here has got?

What... you didn't want to look through each page of this post? Pshh.....

Um well I haven't tried to OC since getting my Xigmatek, but on stock cooling I got it to about 3.2Ghz. Typical high OC's are around 3.2-3.4 Ghz for the 6000+.


----------



## retro41

Never properly OC'd anything yet, always reset to default when I got out of my depth or didn't want to risk damaging components...

Im gonna give it a good try, maybe 3.3GHz when I get my new mobo, M3A79-T with the SB750

Hoping for this to last me until the new smaller phenom chips, whenever that may be

Had this cpu for a while getting abit bored with it, so hoping fiddling with things will make it a tad better with the new mobo


----------



## rwchaos

Hello, well i read about 25 pages but my eyes are kinda getting sore. So i will just tell you what i have so far.

M2N32 SLI DELUXE
AMD 6000+
4 GIGS CRUCIAL BALLISTIX TRACER
EVGA 9800 GX2
CREATIVE SB X-FI EXTREME GAMER
4 SEAGATE 500 GIG SATA II 32 MEG BUFFERS
OCZ 1100 WATT POWER SUPPLY
ANTEC 900 CASE
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 2493HM 24"

I have over clocked useing both XP PRO and VISTA ULTAMITE with 3DMARK06 and scores where the same for both. Scored 12951.

CPU-3300.8mhz. FSB 220 X15. HT-X5 1100. VCORE 1.472v
MEM-412.6mhz 825mhz effective 4-4-4-12 24 2T
VID CARD-650mhz core. 1620mhz shader. 1025mhz mem. useing RIVA TUNER

Have played with settings a little bit, but it runs rock solid at these settings.
All air cooled and runs really well. Lots of airflow with ANTEC case, 4 large fans. Thinking of picking up another EVGA 9800 GX2, should help a little with CRYSYS.
If anyone has any ideas as to pumping up the score a bit more i would like to hear from you. Happy gameing and ill see you on the BATTLEFIELD


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rwchaos*


Hello, well i read about 25 pages but my eyes are kinda getting sore. So i will just tell you what i have so far.

M2N32 SLI DELUXE
AMD 6000+
4 GIGS CRUCIAL BALLISTIX TRACER
EVGA 9800 GX2
CREATIVE SB X-FI EXTREME GAMER
4 SEAGATE 500 GIG SATA II 32 MEG BUFFERS
OCZ 1100 WATT POWER SUPPLY
ANTEC 900 CASE
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 2493HM 24"

I have over clocked useing both XP PRO and VISTA ULTAMITE with 3DMARK06 and scores where the same for both. Scored 12951.

CPU-3300.8mhz. FSB 220 X15. HT-X5 1100. VCORE 1.472v
MEM-412.6mhz 825mhz effective 4-4-4-12 24 2T
VID CARD-650mhz core. 1620mhz shader. 1025mhz mem. useing RIVA TUNER

Have played with settings a little bit, but it runs rock solid at these settings.
All air cooled and runs really well. Lots of airflow with ANTEC case, 4 large fans. Thinking of picking up another EVGA 9800 GX2, should help a little with CRYSYS.
If anyone has any ideas as to pumping up the score a bit more i would like to hear from you. Happy gameing and ill see you on the BATTLEFIELD










Not bad!









Welcome to OCN btw and welcome to our club









Have you tested your stability with orthos yet? What temps are you at under load?

On a side note, you can fill in your system specs here.


----------



## retro41

@ 3.150GHz atm,
I'm getting about 43-45 load on orthos, and about 47-49 load on OCCT for 2 hours

Whats too hot?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcandrew*


@ 3.150GHz atm,
I'm getting about 43-45 load on orthos, and about 47-49 load on OCCT for 2 hours

Whats too hot?


Nope that's good. I'd recommend keeping it below 57C max load. I'm pretty sure AMD's design max temp is around 62C.


----------



## retro41

Cool cheers, I had OCCT set to max 55C as my gut feeling but it never got near it

It doesn't seem that far from where I am, to .2GHz, hopefully there isn't a spike in temps when I brave it up tomorrow when Im bored


----------



## rwchaos

Hi, thanks WBas. No i have not run Orthos so i just did. Odd tried it with Vista Ultimate and it failed three times. First at about 13 min. Second at about 5 min. And third at about 19 min. Hardware failure. Not likely, so i rebooted up to XP-Pro and let it run all night. 9 hours and no failures.
Idle temp 38c, load 48c. Is my Vista corrupt already?? or does Orthos not work with Vista. Cheers


----------



## rwchaos

AH HA, forgot i had installed amd dual core optimizer. Took that out and ran
3DMARK06 this time my score was 13038. With the so called optimizer score was 12950. Hmmm what else do i have installed thats crap? Cheers


----------



## WBaS

I would imagine that orthos works just fine with vista as many OCNers use both. It is possible that your system is more stable in XP than in Vista even if the hardware is using the same settings.


----------



## kidkree1

ok I have no idea on how to overclock with my mis k9 n6pgm2-v mobo I have 2gb of ram @ 800mhz , could someone help me out thanks.


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to OCN and the Club!









Try checking out my "Mini guide" in my sig. It should give you a quick outline on how to overclock. If you want more detailed info, try clicking on the reference links I included.

Good luck


----------



## kidkree1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Welcome to OCN and the Club!









Try checking out my "Mini guide" in my sig. It should give you a quick outline on how to overclock. If you want more detailed info, try clicking on the reference links I included.

Good luck









thanks for the guide but how can I overclock if some of the settings are locked







? is there a program that I could use ?


----------



## WBaS

Overclocking through software is usually very unstable and not recommended. Is your computer custom or and OEM such as Dell or HP etc? OEM builds usually have locked BIOS. Even if you can't access all of the settings, you may still be able to overclock a little.


----------



## kidkree1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Overclocking through software is usually very unstable and not recommended. Is your computer custom or and OEM such as Dell or HP etc? OEM builds usually have locked BIOS. Even if you can't access all of the settings, you may still be able to overclock a little.

No my system is custom my mobo is an msi k9 N6pgm2-v with 2gb of ram @ 800mhz.


----------



## alan760

stable at
3.3ghz
12x275
HTlink 1100, or 810, stable too
Ram, down to [email protected]
Vcore 1.4 at mb, idle 1.392(cpuz) load 1.424(cpuz)
nb 1.3
pass prime 95 for 2 hours, two times occt 1hour
temps, right now, 34c1 31c2
at full load, 58c1 55c2
with hypertx2 and AS5

i think its aceptable
=)


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alan760*


stable at
3.3ghz
12x275
HTlink 1100, or 810, stable too
Ram, down to [email protected]
Vcore 1.4 at mb, idle 1.392(cpuz) load 1.424(cpuz)
nb 1.3
pass prime 95 for 2 hours, two times occt 1hour
temps, right now, 34c1 31c2
at full load, 58c1 55c2
with hypertx2 and AS5

i think its aceptable
=)


Nicely done! I'd caution that I think 58C is a bit high, although not by much. I usually try to keep things at max btwn 55-57C.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidkree1*


No my system is custom my mobo is an msi k9 N6pgm2-v with 2gb of ram @ 800mhz.


What settings can you change with that mobo?


----------



## shat_kat

Hi, are there 2 seperate retail versions of the 6000+, ive found one with a foxcon heatsink with 2 heatpipes on it? It was in the original box, i was just assuming there would be one of the standard heatsinks in it. The box looks different aswell =/


----------



## alan760

bad news,
blue screen at grid, and sound freeze
occt and prima just say it is stable, ;/
now 
12 x 267
htt 801
ram 400.6
3.204
sb auto
vcore 1.375
temps at full max 55c1 52c2


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shat_kat* 
Hi, are there 2 seperate retail versions of the 6000+, ive found one with a foxcon heatsink with 2 heatpipes on it? It was in the original box, i was just assuming there would be one of the standard heatsinks in it. The box looks different aswell =/

Hmm, I've never heard of it, but I wouldn't doubt if it is true.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alan760* 
bad news,
blue screen at grid, and sound freeze
occt and prima just say it is stable, ;/
now
12 x 267
htt 801
ram 400.6
3.204
sb auto
vcore 1.375
temps at full max 55c1 52c2

Ah well it sucks that it was unstable







Keep working on it though! Good luck


----------



## shat_kat

Ah, well ive got one anyway, twas a nice surpise seeing a hefty heatsink in it, il try some overclocks later on =]


----------



## riko99

Add me to the list lol Wbas you and me seem to have similiar tastes D3 this lol

1) 220
2) 15
3) 3300
4) 1.35 (i think lol)
5) 5x or 1000
6) orthos 24 hrs stable
7) 60c1 52c2 (dunno why the big difference)
8) Zalman 9700NT will Water Cool down the road when i go Deneb.

So im going to stick with this processor until the 45nm Deneb phenoms come out so Q4 this year or Q1 next. currently trying to get back to 3.4 on air check the Cpu-z Validation to show what it was running at.... Forgot to use the 8 pin power connector for my M3a32 Mvp so i can only boot into 3.3 lol.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


Add me to the list lol Wbas you and me seem to have similiar tastes D3 this lol

1) 220
2) 15
3) 3300
4) 1.35 (i think lol)
5) 5x or 1000
6) orthos 24 hrs stable
7) 60c1 52c2 (dunno why the big difference)
8) Zalman 9700NT will Water Cool down the road when i go Deneb.

So im going to stick with this processor until the 45nm Deneb phenoms come out so Q4 this year or Q1 next. currently trying to get back to 3.4 on air check the Cpu-z Validation to show what it was running at.... Forgot to use the 8 pin power connector for my M3a32 Mvp so i can only boot into 3.3 lol.


Nice job









I kind of doubt that you are at 1.35v and getting those clocks though, you may want to check it. 60C also seems a bit too high, you may want to lower your vcore (it's probably not at 1.35 especially if it is this hot).

Welcome to the club


----------



## riko99

Max temp for the 6000+ is rated at 65C im still thinking my paste is spread wrong so i think im going to reapply as well as lower the vcore and then connect the 8 pin.

as well as the room temp was 32C when i was runnning the test ... sigh lol too hot in my apartment.


----------



## noobdown

wbas why not put the cpu speed by each persons name?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


wbas why not put the cpu speed by each persons name?


The speeds are always changing and there are a lot of pages to go through. If you want to go through the entire list and post/pm me the speeds for each person, I'd be happy to include it.


----------



## muffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shat_kat*


Hi, are there 2 seperate retail versions of the 6000+, ive found one with a foxcon heatsink with 2 heatpipes on it? It was in the original box, i was just assuming there would be one of the standard heatsinks in it. The box looks different aswell =/


I Have the am2 6000+ and the stock cooler that came with it has 2 heat pipes on it .. doubt its foxcon as far as i know the 6000+ only came with the one heatsink and it had heatpipes

also i have got a new motherbord
(blew up old one prob couldnt take my overclocks LOL ) 
its a gigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H with my old motherbord i couldnt hit 3.2ghz with this bord i have hit 3.2 and ran for 24 hours @ 44 degrees

im strest testing it now @ 3.5 ghz







been going for 10 mins so far lol i will let yous know how i go







i wanna try for 3.8 LOL but i think im dreaming there it booted close to 3.8 lol but i shut it down i didnt wanna cook it lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muffman* 
I Have the am2 6000+ and the stock cooler that came with it has 2 heat pipes on it .. doubt its foxcon as far as i know the 6000+ only came with the one heatsink and it had heatpipes

also i have got a new motherbord
(blew up old one prob couldnt take my overclocks LOL )
its a gigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H with my old motherbord i couldnt hit 3.2ghz with this bord i have hit 3.2 and ran for 24 hours @ 44 degrees

im strest testing it now @ 3.5 ghz







been going for 10 mins so far lol i will let yous know how i go







i wanna try for 3.8 LOL but i think im dreaming there it booted close to 3.8 lol but i shut it down i didnt wanna cook it lol









Good luck m8!


----------



## noob.deagle

ok got my x2 6000+ running at 3.4ghz with 1.4v core 
stress testing atm seems pretty stable tho. not to sure about core temps tho core 1 is 55 degrees and core 2 50 degrees is that still ok ?


----------



## muffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


ok got my x2 6000+ running at 3.4ghz with 1.4v core 
stress testing atm seems pretty stable tho. not to sure about core temps tho core 1 is 55 degrees and core 2 50 degrees is that still ok ?


55 is a bit hot in my book..







some ppl say 60 .. but hey the cooler the better also u got to think about how cold it is now and if it is hotter tommorow what will the pc be then .. dont wanna cook the cpu























just my 2 cents worth

muff...

EDIT: Also my overclock failed lol @ 3.5ghz ran for 20 mins in orthos then failed gonna loosen up ram maby give cpu a few more volts its @ 1.45v atm lol

it lets me boot windows @ 3.8ghz ... but i load cpuz and it crashes lol i wanted to get a screen shot of it at 3.8ghz a core lol with this mobo i reckon with some exelent cooling and some verry tight setting for overclock i could get it stable at maby 3.5ghz to 3.6ghz (crosses fingers)

will let you all know how it goes ..


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob.deagle* 
ok got my x2 6000+ running at 3.4ghz with 1.4v core
stress testing atm seems pretty stable tho. not to sure about core temps tho core 1 is 55 degrees and core 2 50 degrees is that still ok ?

Yeah I usually recommend that people keep their cpu's under mid 50's C. I'd say a max of 57 for sure.


----------



## noob.deagle

yer ive been finding it really hard with this 6000+ chip to oc and keep low temps case has great airflow but it still gets too high. and thats with a zalman 9500 on it in a thermaltake armor mx. and its winter here still so im getting really worried about summer temps.

cant wait for the 45nm phenoms to hit hope we can oc higher than the 6000+ at lower temps if not then no sale









still i <3 the 6000+ pretty good for the price these days


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


yer ive been finding it really hard with this 6000+ chip to oc and keep low temps case has great airflow but it still gets too high. and thats with a zalman 9500 on it in a thermaltake armor mx. and its winter here still so im getting really worried about summer temps.

cant wait for the 45nm phenoms to hit hope we can oc higher than the 6000+ at lower temps if not then no sale









still i <3 the 6000+ pretty good for the price these days


I bought mine like a year ago and it really wasn't the best choice haha. It's not a bad chip, but it's nothing extraordinary.


----------



## rwchaos

Hello, picked up another evga 9800gx2 card. So now i can only run vista, well xp will run but not in quad gpu config. I looked up AMD site and it says a Phenom 9850 black edition will work on this m board, asus m2n32 sli deluxe. But cant find one in my city, Calgary. But i can get a Phenom 9950 black edition. Will this chip work on my board?? I have a 6000+ now would this even be worth the money? Should i wait and upgrade the board and ram at the same time. I can get a 6400+ for the same price as the 9850 BE goes for but.......
Cheers








almost forgot, my Vista was corupt. so after reinstalling i was able to run orthos all night no prob at these overclock values. max temp was 55c. when runnin Crysis about 48c.


----------



## muffman

hi there my cousen has 1X 9800gx2 and it is bottle necked by his cpu....i would recomend saving and going a realy good quad core to get the peformance out of 2x 9800gx2

am2 6000+ will bottle neck that rig badly .. so would 6400+

what makes u pick amd for quad core ? if that was my rig i would be thinking at least a intell qx9650 or somthing like that ...








(just my thaughs)

also if your motherbord is am2 + socket it should fit .. has to be a + tho 
best bet is to look at amd's cpu motherbord support list or (gigatec or asus)

EDIT : YOUR MOBO= Supports AMD Socket AM2+/AM2 for Phenom FX/Phenom/ Athlon 64 X2 / Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 / Sempron 
The motherboard supports AMD socket AM2+/AM2 for Phenom FX/Phenom/Athlon 64/ Sempron/Athlon 64 X2/ Athlon 64 FX/ processors with 2MB / 1MB / 512KB L2 cache, which is based on 64-bit architecture.It features 2000 MT/s HyperTransport1.0 Bus

muff


----------



## rwchaos

Yep i have known for awhile that my 6000+ and m board where slowing things down alot. But an Intel QX 9650 costs 1200 bucs. So i was thinking about getting a Phenom 9950 there only 250 bucs. I was just wundering if i will get a little or alot better performance. And AMD list a 9850 will work but no metion of a 9950. Thanks for the reply muffman CHEERS


----------



## muffman

Hi all just wanted to say i have sold my 6000+ and now got a intell q6600

was good fun trying to get that pos stable lol









before i sold it i managed to boot windows @ 4.0ghz a core ON AIR







!! (with a lot of voltage lol ) was in no way stable .. but i thaught i would give it 1 more shot









thanks for all you help WBaS any anyone else who help'd me along the way







you's were a great help !

anyway good luck with everyones overclocking !

THANKS AGAIN

Muff


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffman*


Hi all just wanted to say i have sold my 6000+ and now got a intell q6600

was good fun trying to get that pos stable lol









before i sold it i managed to boot windows @ 4.0ghz a core ON AIR







!! (with a lot of voltage lol ) was in no way stable .. but i thaught i would give it 1 more shot









thanks for all you help WBaS any anyone else who help'd me along the way







you's were a great help !

anyway good luck with everyones overclocking !

THANKS AGAIN

Muff


Ah so you've moved on eh? Well it was fun following your progression. The 6000+ is definitely a challenging chip to overclock, hopefully you've learned some things along the way. Sad to see you go, but good for you on getting a better chip


----------



## muffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


The 6000+ is definitely a challenging chip to overclock, hopefully you've learned some things along the way.


Yeah and its

if u wanna oc a 6000+ use a hammer and a screwdriver LOL
















LOL nah there not bad there just pushed to there limuits already

ill still keep a eye on the club im still intrested on how far ppl can push these chips for being maxed out already

thanks again catch ya around the forum

ALSO do you know much about intell chips ? lol i got new mobo and it has too many oc options and i dont know what half of em are lol

heres my post ... also includes a pic of my new rig if ya intrested on checking it out

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...questions.html

thanks again

MUFF


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffman*


Yeah and its

if u wanna oc a 6000+ use a hammer and a screwdriver LOL
















LOL nah there not bad there just pushed to there limuits already

ill still keep a eye on the club im still intrested on how far ppl can push these chips for being maxed out already

thanks again catch ya around the forum

ALSO do you know much about intell chips ? lol i got new mobo and it has too many oc options and i dont know what half of em are lol

heres my post ... also includes a pic of my new rig if ya intrested on checking it out

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...questions.html

thanks again

MUFF


lol at the screwdriver and hammer comment.

Yep, just checked out your other thread. See you on the flip side!


----------



## alcymart

My El Cheapo system kicks ass, but I doubt you want to have anything to do with ECS...LOL but I may be able to contribute...

Heres some screenshots below of my OC running stable enough for me on a crap board which you probably already saw in other thread.

I seen 4.2Ghz stable was it I think with a Prometeia Mach II cooler on 6000+.
temp -10 load!


----------



## alcymart

There is still headroom for the 6000+

Check this out...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406994


----------



## WBaS

Yeah not a bad job









Let this be a reminder as to why you should not get an ECS board though


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yeah not a bad job









Let this be a reminder as to why you should not get an ECS board though










ECS I read had a 50% return rate in 2007! I had an Asus A7N8X Deluxe before and it was an OC's dream board. I'm thinking Asus again my next board but with reserve. I see lots of folks with even better OC'ing capability boards in here. I like a board that lets us tweak as much and as high or low we want and let us deal with the possible consequences. After all, we pay for those boards... I wonder if some company makes a board geared mostly towards OC'ers at reasonable price tag...hmmm


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


ECS I read had a 50% return rate in 2007! I had an Asus A7N8X Deluxe before and it was an OC's dream board. I'm thinking Asus again my next board but with reserve. I see lots of folks with even better OC'ing capability boards in here. I like a board that lets us tweak as much and as high or low we want and let us deal with the possible consequences. After all, we pay for those boards... I wonder if some company makes a board geared mostly towards OC'ers at reasonable price tag...hmmm


A lot of the major brands are starting to do this. Brands such as Gigabyte, Asus, and DFI. I've never owned a DFI board, but a lot of fellow OCN members rave about them. Check out some of the DFI lanparty boards.


----------



## noob.deagle

i have a bit of a problem, default vcore for the X2 6000+ is 1.4 volts but when set to that temps hit 55 degrees. but its not even summer here yet so im kinda worried about the temps any the chip is a 125watt tdp one, any one got any suggestions for cooling ? its got an aftermarket zalman 9500led on it atm. or are these temps normal for this chip, also when looking at temps for this chip you going by individual core temps or the total cpu temp ?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob.deagle* 
i have a bit of a problem, default vcore for the X2 6000+ is 1.4 volts but when set to that temps hit 55 degrees. but its not even summer here yet so im kinda worried about the temps any the chip is a 125watt tdp one, any one got any suggestions for cooling ? its got an aftermarket zalman 9500led on it atm. or are these temps normal for this chip, also when looking at temps for this chip you going by individual core temps or the total cpu temp ?

That definitely seems a little high. I'd say that's about the maximum it should be. What kind of thermal paste are you using with that zalman HSF? That HSF isn't the best, but you should be doing a little better than that. Perhaps try reseating your HSF will help and use some good paste, I use artic silver 5.


----------



## Gooroo

Hey guys. I've never OC'd anything before and I am worried that I will destroy something once I put my skills to the test. I have been researching OC'ing my CPU and GPU's for a few days now and this seems to be the place to get my info from! I would also like to join this club because I just got my 6000+! For all you pros out there, just let me know what I need to post and I will post it so you can help me out with what i need to do! Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


Hey guys. I've never OC'd anything before and I am worried that I will destroy something once I put my skills to the test. I have been researching OC'ing my CPU and GPU's for a few days now and this seems to be the place to get my info from! I would also like to join this club because I just got my 6000+! For all you pros out there, just let me know what I need to post and I will post it so you can help me out with what i need to do! Thanks so much in advance.


This is what you need to show

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Having one of these myself, I am naturally quite curious about everyone elses







. I'm interested in overclocking it myself, but people may include any information on theirs that they feel necessary.

*I'd like to see at minimun:*
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

*Examples of optional information:*
stepping
screenshots
benchmark scores
etc.


You can find that info in your BIOS and/or by using CPU-Z

As for stability, use something like Prime 95 or Orthos for a few hours


----------



## Gooroo

Ok then here goes.
1) 200Mhz
2) 15x
3) 3000Mhz
4) 1.32v
5) dont know.
6) Prime95 ran for 2 hours before I shut it off to play Crysis Warhead








7) 48C-49C under full load, from SpeedFan/Coretemp/HWMonitor
8) Thermaltake V1

Hope this helps! I haven't OC'd anything yet so ...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


Ok then here goes.
1) 200Mhz
2) 15x
3) 3000Mhz
4) 1.32v
5) dont know.
6) Prime95 ran for 2 hours before I shut it off to play Crysis Warhead








7) 48C-49C under full load, from SpeedFan/Coretemp/HWMonitor
8) Thermaltake V1

Hope this helps! I haven't OC'd anything yet so ...


Hey welcome to OCN and our club!









Ok if you've never overclocked before, I suggest you do some reading on overclocking. If you look at my signature, you'll see a mini guide. In that guide I try to break it down into simple steps for people who don't like to do a whole lot of reading. I've also linked some useful guides in there as well, check it out









If you have any specific questions I'll do my best to answer them. I'll give you fair warning though... our chips don't like to OC well


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


i have a bit of a problem, default vcore for the X2 6000+ is 1.4 volts but when set to that temps hit 55 degrees. but its not even summer here yet so im kinda worried about the temps any the chip is a 125watt tdp one, any one got any suggestions for cooling ? its got an aftermarket zalman 9500led on it atm. or are these temps normal for this chip, also when looking at temps for this chip you going by individual core temps or the total cpu temp ?


Max operating temps for the 6000+ is 55C-63C. If on load you don't go over 63C for 4 hours, your ok, however if you hit 64C, your 6000+ won't burn up, but would take a toll on it's life expectancy. One guy has it running at 80C for a year without issues. Of course, it lowers back down when he takes a break from his gaming addiction.

The Stock heatsink should keep it under 63C at 1.4V and under 60C at 1.4V if you enable Cool n Quiet in your Bios unless your ambient room temp is over 25C. there is better cooling out there that will keep it under 55C on load such as the Tuniq or Water cooling... I wrote to AMD and they told me that it can go up to 90C but will be unstable. Stay within the 55C-63C max operating limit and not only should you be stable but won't take life expectancy from your 6000+

If you have Cool n Quiet on your MB, turn it on and see if Windows boots up. If it does, watch those temps go down big time as your CPU fan goes in the 3000RPM range. Some MB's won't be happy with Cool n Quiet when OCing. Depends on your MB. Mine with Cool n Quiet keeps my load temp under 59C... never goes over and here is a screenshot of my OC, and super stable...


----------



## Gooroo

Quick question ... If I am isolating my mobo and I have my HT multiplier set at 5x and my Bus speed set to 248 MHz shouldn't CPU-Z show my HT-link as 1240 MHz? What should I do if my Bus speed is set to 248 MHz and my HT multiplier is set to 5x but CPU-Z is only showing an HT Link of 248 MHz???

edit: nvm! It must have just been my mobo not wanting an HT link much higher then 1200 MHz. When i set my HT multi to 4x and tried again at Bus speed 248 MHz everything ran fine. OK, back to getting this thing up and running ...

Also, For my mobo, if anyone can help me find out whether or not it lets me change my Vdd? I would like to up it a bit if I could, but I don't know how.

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## alcymart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gooroo* 
Quick question ... If I am isolating my mobo and I have my HT multiplier set at 5x and my Bus speed set to 248 MHz shouldn't CPU-Z show my HT-link as 1240 MHz? What should I do if my Bus speed is set to 248 MHz and my HT multiplier is set to 5x but CPU-Z is only showing an HT Link of 248 MHz???

edit: nvm! It must have just been my mobo not wanting an HT link much higher then 1200 MHz. When i set my HT multi to 4x and tried again at Bus speed 248 MHz everything ran fine. OK, back to getting this thing up and running ...

Also, For my mobo, if anyone can help me find out whether or not it lets me change my Vdd? I would like to up it a bit if I could, but I don't know how.

Thanks in advance all!

That is correct, HTLink=FSBxHT. When OCing, better to drop to 4x as some MB's don't like too high of an HT like mine which I set also at 4x. Even if the MB manufacturer claims an HT of up to 2000 like mine, it won't go to it if there is not enough Voltage on CPU in my case. Up your CPU Voltage a tiny bit if you can and try 5x again, if its like my board, it should up the NB Voltage automatically as you raise your CPU core Voltage. Once it has enough Voltage, you should be able to get the 5X. At least on my MB, that was the case but I'm maxed at 1.4V in Bios so I left HT link at 4x. If I were you, I would up the CPU voltage, and if that doesn't do it, raise your NB voltage if you have that feature. This is really MB dependant but its a good thing if it don't set it to 5x to prevent any damage.


----------



## noob.deagle

well im using arctic silver 5 always have, ie reseated it twice and the same thing still happens im wondering tho if maybe the bracket that seats it is too lose so its not sitting perfectly on the cpu. but i dont want to apply too much pressure to the chip. i kno the zalman 9500led isnt the best but its way better than stock (esp with 120mm fan mod







)
well room temps in summer here can hit 30+ so im a little worried about this atm cool 'n' quiet doesnt do much cos im below 1.4v so it wont change the volts automatically currently at 1.35-1.38 and it peaks at about 51,
as for case fans not much more i can do well maybe remove the 7volt fan mods but then the 23cm one sounds like a vacuum. :S maybe i should just replace the 6000+ (but its only 5months old :S)


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


i kno the zalman 9500led isnt the best but its way better than stock (esp with 120mm fan mod







)


I suggest you put back Stock Heatsink as its much cooler than the 9500led by quite a few degrees. Stock AMD heatsink come #1 as to cooling, and 9500led comes 14th.

The AMD stock heatsink is at the top of the page, thats the one we are talking about you took out right?

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=1962&page=5


----------



## alcymart

Hey 6000+ members, heres a review of our Stock Heatsink... thats right, it beats all after market heatsinks and was #1 cooler, that was in 2006.

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=1962

So think again if you plan on replacing it... sure there are better and less noisy heatsinks in 2008 but it WAS the best in 2006. AMD included a very good heatsink! Your after market heatsink may fall behind the Stock one. check in this article where your heatsink falls as for 125W temp test and you may be surprised!


----------



## Gooroo

OK, another quick question ... when OC'ing RAM lower numbers are better correct? I want to set my CAS, tRCD, tRP, tRAS as low as possible right? So like, the default settings for my RAM are 5-4-4-15 and its rated for 2.1v - 2.2v, so I might want to try and set it at something like 4-4-4-12? Or how does that work?

Also, what about the tRC? For all this testing I have had it set at 26, will I want to turn that down as much as possible as well? And what might be a good setting for that?

Thanks all!


----------



## Gooroo

Ok, well since the reply was slow in coming I just set my RAM at some loose timings of 5-4-4-15-24 @ 2.1v and it seems to run fine. I would try to lower it some but every time I do the system becomes unstable for some reason or other.

I am finished OC'ing the CPU and RAM, you can check out how i fared in my system specs.

Next come the GPU's! wish me luck!


----------



## Gooroo

GPU's successfully OC'd!
core: 600MHz to 705MHz
memory: 900MHz - 951MHz
Yippy!

All in all, with my entire system OC'd how it is now I am running CRYSIS with everything set to high at about 40-50 fps... I'm not sure but I think that's pretty good! Also my 3DMark rankings went up.

Thanks for the help everyone. I know a lot more now then I did before, and next time this won't be such a huge deal!


----------



## noob.deagle

hmm interesting about the stock compared to the zalman very surprising. but i dont have the stock one any more lol, im thinking it should be ok considering its only hitting the 50's in gaming so its not like its constant might try bending the zalman bracket for a firmer fit and redo the AS5 paste. speaking of which is AS5 or AS:ceramic the best ? lol also its 34 degrees in my room and its hitting 57
which isnt too bad considering the room temp i think


----------



## alcymart

Here's a contribution for our 6000+ Club. 6Mhz short of 3.3Ghz with my crappy setup. Rock Stable and load at 59C for 30min with Orthos. FYI, thats 100% load on both cores...If you have any suggestions to break the mark, feel free to share. Note: I cannot up the voltage on Ram and CPU is given the most voltage possible from this MB at 1.4V and no NB Voltage on this. By the way Orthos really tortures, and quite frankly, most of my daily tasks load temps at 50C max, and since I'm not a gamer, I'm done on this OC. My issue is that if I set the FSB 1 MHz higher, yes I would reach the 3.3Ghz, but for some reason, my mouse cursor tends to freeze and completely locks and system requires cold reboot, so I had to settle at 235Mhz on FSB...


----------



## Gooroo

Sigh ... Is there any way to OC RAM without changing the Bus speed?
I OC'd my CPU to 3.273GHz by changing the Bus speed to 218 and the multi at 15x.
at these settings with my ram set to 800MHz its only getting 820MHz ... I want to know how to get it up to 1000 ... without changing the Bus speed preferably, or if thats even possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


Sigh ... Is there any way to OC RAM without changing the Bus speed?
I OC'd my CPU to 3.273GHz by changing the Bus speed to 218 and the multi at 15x.
at these settings with my ram set to 800MHz its only getting 820MHz ... I want to know how to get it up to 1000 ... without changing the Bus speed preferably, or if thats even possible.

Thanks in advance!


Lower the multi to 14x like mine and raise your FSB, this will raise your Ram speed higher...if unstable, you can slightly up voltage on ram after, you can hit the 3.3Ghz mark. Yo'ur within reach big time!

Also, faster is not nessecarely better as to Ram OCing. If you want more speed, then you will lose out on faster timings. If you run the RAM linked/synched, then you will be able to achieve much better timings at a lower speed. Changing the speed and/or timings is considered OCing too. Thus, it is up to you to determine what you want.


----------



## alcymart

Has anybody in our club hit 3.3Ghz with our 6000+ on stock cooling and Stable with load temps at or under 60C with at least 30min torture in Orthos?


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


Lower the multi to 14x like mine and raise your FSB, this will raise your Ram speed higher...if unstable, you can up voltage on ram after, you can hit the 3.3Ghz mark. Yo'ur within reach big time!

Also, faster is not nessecarely better as to Ram OCing. If you want more speed, then you will lose out on faster timings. If you run the RAM linked/synched, then you will be able to achieve much better timings at a lower speed. Changing the speed and/or timings is considered OCing too. Thus, it is up to you to determine what you want.


If I lower the multi to 14 then i would need a bus speed of 236MHz to get 3.3 and when I put my bus speed up that high for some reason my comp is very unstable. I don't know what to do!


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


If I lower the multi to 14 then i would need a bus speed of 236MHz to get 3.3 and when I put my bus speed up that high for some reason my comp is very unstable. I don't know what to do!










Lower your HT to 4x, and it could resolve your instability issue. Mine was very unstable with HT of 5x


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


Lower your HT to 4x, and it could resolve your instability issue. Mine was very unstable with HT of 5x


Ok ... right now Im running orthos .... Im sitting at 14x multi, 4x HT, and 236MHz bus, which sets my CPU up to 3.304GHz ... I had to lower my ram from 800MHz to 667MHz just to boot up so my ram is actually only at 367MHz right now ... or 734MHz ... kinda gay considering I wanted to get it up to 1000ish ... but i couldnt boot when i left it on 800MHz ... right now cpu-z is saying my ram fsb:dram is at cpu/9 ... is there any way for me to lower that? right now my mems timings are 5-4-4-15-22-2T ... should I change any of that?


----------



## Gooroo

it didnt last ... got like 22 mins with orthos and stopped ... sigh ... i dont think I can break the 3.3 mark ... my cooling just doesnt seem to be good enough. I set my vcore to 1.4v but cpu-z measures it at about 1.38v and running on full load my CPU is at about 55C-56C. If i up the vcore to 1.425v which cpu-z measures at about 1.4v then my cpu on load is at about 65C running orthos about 10 mins in ... I usually dont let it go past that because i dont want it to steadily get hotter. i know my system would be stable past 3.3 if only i had better cooling ... guess im stuck at 3.27 ... sigh


----------



## Gooroo

i dunno what i did but i managed to get my ram up to 944MHz and now my fsb:dram says cpu/7 so i guess thats better? i just loosened the timings a bit and uped the speed from 667 - 800 ... seemed to do the trick


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


i dunno what i did but i managed to get my ram up to 944MHz and now my fsb:dram says cpu/7 so i guess thats better? i just loosened the timings a bit and uped the speed from 667 - 800 ... seemed to do the trick










Happy to hear that... it seems your Mobo has a setting termed as Memory Divider or FSB/DRAM setting which control the difference in memory clock rate and FSB speed either manual or did it automatically, but I lack this feature in my entry level mobo.

You sitting at 3.304Ghz still? Keep us updated as to the stability...


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


You sitting at 3.304Ghz still? Keep us updated as to the stability...


LOL... for some reason my systems max temp at full load now is only 46C! Im still at 3.304GHz with 944MHz RAM and im running orthos now, so we shall see how long it lasts ... if it goes over 2 hours I'm done!


----------



## Gooroo

ok well that only lasted about 20 mins in orthos, so i upped the vcore and it ran for 39 mins ... ill try upping the vcore one more time but this will bring me up to 59C or so and I dont want to push it too hard ...


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


ok well that only lasted about 20 mins in orthos, so i upped the vcore and it ran for 39 mins ... ill try upping the vcore one more time but this will bring me up to 59C or so and I dont want to push it too hard ...


Up to 59 is ok, even 60C, this chip will burn up at 90C plus or minus 5C... and orthos is extremely hard on CPU.


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


ok well that only lasted about 20 mins in orthos, so i upped the vcore and it ran for 39 mins ... ill try upping the vcore one more time but this will bring me up to 59C or so and I dont want to push it too hard ...


You know what? I think you are better off slightly less OC'ed and with peace of mind. thats what I did here. I can reach over 3.3 here too, but my temps were going up to 61C though Orthos ran for 4 hours. We can all reach 3.3 stable with better cooling. It's up to you to decide... right now I'm just slightly under the 3Ghz mark but also load temps at 59C max and the chip is rated 55C to 63C operational limit.

But like I said AMD told me that this chip will burn up at 90C plus or minus 5C, so it now has more to do with its life expectancy whatever you decide.

You initially wanted to OC ram which you achieved, you should be a happy camper now.


----------



## Gooroo

Yeah the only way I can get over 3.3Ghz to run stable on my system for more then 39 mins is to up the vcore 1 more step ... but them my temps are going over 65C and at about 67C-68C my mobo shuts my comp off ... I haven't been able to find the setting in my bios to turn that off, but its ok seeing as how I don't want to run that hot anyways ... If I keep it at about 3.29GHz I can stay stable with max temps of 56C and I can get the ram up to 944MHz which I'm fine with. I'll fiddle around a little more with 3.3 but I think I've found my limit with this cooling. Thanks for the help alcymart and everyone else! Good Luck with your systems!


----------



## alcymart

I reached my Limit as to OCing this crap System, so if you have a better setup than me, theres no reason you can't go higher than me and I'm on Stock cooling. During Benchmark in PCMark04 my temps didn't go higher than 54C and 4 hours torture in Orthos, 59C was the max. I included screenshots of CPU-Z and notice the ram how much it OC'ed ... this is just a 667 stick value ram or 333Mhz running at over 400Mhz stable. Everything runs fine and stable. Also notice that I went for upping the FSB and a Multi of 13X for best OC.


----------



## WBaS

Hey sorry I've been a gone for a bit, I haven't had internet for a few days. It looks like alcymart has things on lock down for me while I'm away lol. I'm always happy to see people helping others. Rep plus for you!


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


I reached my Limit as to OCing this crap System, so if you have a better setup than me, theres no reason you can't go higher than me and I'm on Stock cooling. During Benchmark in PCMark04 my temps didn't go higher than 54C and 4 hours torture in Orthos, 59C was the max. I included screenshots of CPU-Z and notice the ram how much it OC'ed ... this is just a 667 stick value ram or 333Mhz running at over 400Mhz stable. Everything runs fine and stable. Also notice that I went for upping the FSB and a Multi of 13X for best OC.


Well ... that is the same multi and FSB speed I am using so we both have the same speed atm ... although my RAM is 800MHz so its OC'd to 940MHz ... Although to keep mine stable I actually had to LOWER the vcore from 1.425 down to 1.375 and now it runs stable running orthos stress test for hours ... before it would run for 40 or 50 mins and then stop so i thought I needed to RAISE the vcore, however that didn't do anything except raise my temps and it would still stop after about 40 mins. If I try 13 x 254 which is what is needed to reach 3.3 then my system only runs orthos for 30 mins. It makes no sense to me ... I'm not changing things very drastically so why is it so much more unstable when i modify something by 2 or 3 MHz? I'm also still very confused as to how the RAM timings work ... I know that the higher numbers you use the "looser" your timings are, but I don't know what optimal timings are for each setting.


----------



## Gooroo

I may have gotten 3.304GHz stable! ... we shall see ... I've been running orthos for about 40 mins now ... ill get back to you hopefully in a couple hours ... Wish me luck!


----------



## Gooroo

nope ... 54 mins failed ... Gawd Damnit ...


----------



## Gooroo

Ok well back to 13 x 252 ... cant get it stable past that ... might try water cooling soon and see if I can get it stable at higher rates like 3.4 - 3.5 ....


----------



## jrwagh333




----------



## Gooroo

jrwagh333, thats awesome! but is it stable? how long can you run orthos for? and by your vcore i suspect you are getting temps at around 56Cish? also, what mobo are you using and what are your system specs? these are all things that we would like to know! you can show us your system specs by going into your *User CP* at the top, and in the navigation on the left-hand side clicking on *Edit System*. Good job if its stable!


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Just thought i would say hi all as my 1st post, just got mine to 3.3 and running will post some pics soon.


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrwagh333*












Awesome 3.3 at under 1.4V, look at that Gooroo...we can't wait to see your specs jrwagh333... me and gooroo are both stuck at same OC.

I did what you did too, but its unstable and blue screens at some point even at 1.4V my max on this MB.


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Just thought i would say hi all as my 1st post, just got mine to 3.3 and running will post some pics soon.


Congrats, we'll await your pics too...


----------



## alcymart

Just to show everyone that posting a CPU-Z pic is too easy to get away with it. We can all hit 3.3GHz unstable... check my pic I made of an unstable OC at 3.3Ghz...


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Ah crap maybe no pics after from me cant get this stable, can play games all day long on it @3.3 but d/l orthos and i last 30 sec, im new to oc so im scratching my head trying to work stuff out lol


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Ah crap maybe no pics after from me cant get this stable, can play games all day long on it @3.3 but d/l orthos and i last 30 sec, im new to oc so im scratching my head trying to work stuff out lol










2D games? diablo2? starcraft? You sure as hell aint running crysis or bioshock for hours unstable


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alcymart*


Just to show everyone that posting a CPU-Z pic is too easy to get away with it. We can all hit 3.3GHz unstable... check my pic I made of an unstable OC at 3.3Ghz...


lol ... yeah it is ... i can get mine up to 3.45+ and still load up windows .... get the screenie and whatnot ... but i cant even run orthos for more then 20 seconds before it stops ... im wondering if this chip might run stable at a higher setting ... like i said before, im gonna need some sick liquid cooling and then ill have to check it out. a buddy of mine has a quad core that is a 2.4GHz or something like that. he can OC the it to 2.6 per core but everything after that is unstable until he gets up to 3.2 and then its stable again. although you need some kick as cooling to do that because when you OC it by that much it runs HOT ...


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


2D games? diablo2? starcraft? You sure as hell aint running crysis or bioshock for hours unstable










No mate i use my ps3/360 For FPS i play World of Warcrft and Warhammer online on the PC which plays both been ok today did approx 4 hrs on warhammer no problems, maybe it was pure luck it didt die?


----------



## noob.deagle

ive hit 3.3 once but vcore was around 1.45 which considering the high temps i deemed unsafe for prolonged use :S. i always thought it could go higher guess not. but are you only stuck at 3.27ish cos you cant up the voltage anymore ? the only thing that becomes unstable for me is my 2sticks of generic if i take em out and leave the 2 kingston then its not unstable just very very very hot like load of 63 which is way to hot for me









i used
254fsb
x13 multi
1.45vcore
ram was set to 677
and the htt multi was on 4x

should come out to 3.302ghz


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


ive hit 3.3 once but vcore was around 1.45 which considering the high temps i deemed unsafe for prolonged use :S. i always thought it could go higher guess not. but are you only stuck at 3.27ish cos you cant up the voltage anymore ? the only thing that becomes unstable for me is my 2sticks of generic if i take em out and leave the 2 kingston then its not unstable just very very very hot like load of 63 which is way to hot for me









i used 
254fsb
x13 multi
1.45vcore
ram was set to 677
and the htt multi was on 4x

should come out to 3.302ghz










Yep it's the heat thats killing us all and in my case I am limited at 1.4V going to CPU with this dang ECS crap MB, and even if I had more voltage, I would just go above 59C like Gooroo. I'm building a new rig piece by piece starting after Christmas and I'm looking forward on the new Phenoms, but I will obviously wait until there is an unbiased review online and how it OC's and prices go down a bit too. I been an AMD fan since forever, and hopefully they'll deliver next year as I would hate myself moving to Intel. I see many made the move to Intel in this forum. Come back AMD! We want 4Ghz, and why not 5Ghz on air!...lol


----------



## jrwagh333

Going to try and maybe get some more juice out of it tonight then will run test and report back


----------



## jrwagh333

Teaser...


----------



## jrwagh333

Just passed the small test in just over 21 minutes. No crashes


----------



## Gooroo

nice ... let us know when you run orthos for over 4 hours or so ... then we might consider it to be stable


----------



## jrwagh333

what tpye of test should i run?


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to the club jrwagh333









In orthos, the Small FTT test will stress your cpu the most. Use that for testing your cpu OC.


----------



## Gooroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrwagh333*


what tpye of test should i run?


run the small FTT test for 4 hours and if it doesn't stop then you "might" be able to consider yourself stable ... most people say you should run Orthos for 12 - 24 hours ... also run a blend test to see if your ram is stable with the core at the settings you have.


----------



## Alden

amd 4600+ windsor
3.4ghz stable at 3.3ghz
cpuid is in profile pic


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alden*


amd 4600+ windsor
3.4ghz stable at 3.3ghz
cpuid is in profile pic


Nice OC man!









Too bad you have the 4600 and not the 6000


----------



## alcymart

This info/contribution is for the new folks at OCN. All those who have an AMD CPU dual or Quad core, AMD gives an optimizing utility that will boost your duo core or quad cores even if you're already OC'ed. In PCMark04 my CPU score went from 8484 up to 8793 after installation.

The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized.

Here is where you can get this: http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/..._13118,00.html Look in this page for AMD Dual-Core Optimizer


----------



## alcymart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooroo*


run the small FTT test for 4 hours and if it doesn't stop then you "might" be able to consider yourself stable ... most people say you should run Orthos for 12 - 24 hours ... also run a blend test to see if your ram is stable with the core at the settings you have.


He's water cooled Gooroo, look at his nice cool temps. We are no match... He can up the Vcore and he's well over 3.3Ghz...as a matter of fact he could get it up to 3.7Ghz stable if not 4Ghz with that very High Quality OCing expensive MB and WC combo...


----------



## The_Leetard179

Help, should i buy the windsor one or the brisbane one at 3.1ghz?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


Help, should i buy the windsor one or the brisbane one at 3.1ghz?


Personally, I don't think you should buy either. If you already have your cpu at 3.0Ghz, there is no need to get one of those other cpus. The X2 chips max at around 3.2-3.4Ghz usually so you wouldn't be getting much more performance for the price you'd be paying.


----------



## Gen660

Hi. I saw this site doing research on overclocking, thought I would add my name to your club if that's ok. I have an order of parts coming tomorrow for my new build. I saw this was for the AMD X-2 6000+ processor. I have the 6000 89 watt CPU coming, and wanted help with possible settings to overclock it a little.


----------



## Silkdeath

Hey guys,
found this forum in search of other 6000 ocers








if i Hit 3,4 with multi 15 it gets unstable, between 3,4 and 3,3 i can game and stuff but once in a while a Bsod comes up so lowered to 3,295.
multi = 15X
FSB = 219
vcore = 1.4
temps: core1= 33 idle/48 load core2= 30 idle/ 46 load

I would lower the multi and up the fsb if i had more ram (currently 1gb dual channel 667)
I think i'm gonna order now
















edit/
pics coming afer work


----------



## robbo2

Hey Guys!!!

So im setting up a second rig with the sb750 in it the foxcon board. Im Going to be running corsair dominator ram 1066 (at 800mhz of course) And a 6000+ chip until denab arrives. I have the board an chip all im waiting for is my video card to arrive then start overclocking so i will keep you all posted as to my results!

Also i will be here for help to lol


----------



## Silkdeath

Ok i just orderd new ram, it will probably be in tomorrow with the great service of the shop









So today will be the last attempt to OC with 1gb ram @ 667
I will post results


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


Hi. I saw this site doing research on overclocking, thought I would add my name to your club if that's ok. I have an order of parts coming tomorrow for my new build. I saw this was for the AMD X-2 6000+ processor. I have the 6000 89 watt CPU coming, and wanted help with possible settings to overclock it a little.


Sure thing, welcome to the club!







I know there are a lot of pages to browse through, but you will see many different settings and OC screenshots that should be helpful.

We'd be glad to help.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silkdeath*


Hey guys,
found this forum in search of other 6000 ocers








if i Hit 3,4 with multi 15 it gets unstable, between 3,4 and 3,3 i can game and stuff but once in a while a Bsod comes up so lowered to 3,295.
multi = 15X
FSB = 219
vcore = 1.4
temps: core1= 33 idle/48 load core2= 30 idle/ 46 load

I would lower the multi and up the fsb if i had more ram (currently 1gb dual channel 667)
I think i'm gonna order now
















edit/
pics coming afer work










Ok sounds good! The 6000 is a pain to OC, hopefully we can get ya stable


----------



## Silkdeath

yes i noticed yesterday when i was trying to oc with multi 15x i got it to 220 but when i run othos it stops after 50 secs















so that ain't good
i only got to 229 x 14 stable yesterday.
I did make scrnshots but haven't got them here so it'll have to wait

Anyway today my new ram will come in so i'll have a go again








see if i can get 3.5 (i see alot of those oc's on ORB)

grtz


----------



## robbo2

OK so i got the video card today yipee!! Just installed vista an drivers an blah blah blah so i thought i would try a little overclock went to 220 fsb didn't touch the voltage 1.37 is the standard? thought thats a little high.
Anyways booted up fine an now cruising around using it crashed after 3 mins of prime though an got up to 55 degrees hmmm little to hot. 
Anyways back to the drawing board


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silkdeath* 
yes i noticed yesterday when i was trying to oc with multi 15x i got it to 220 but when i run othos it stops after 50 secs















so that ain't good
i only got to 229 x 14 stable yesterday.
I did make scrnshots but haven't got them here so it'll have to wait

Anyway today my new ram will come in so i'll have a go again








see if i can get 3.5 (i see alot of those oc's on ORB)

grtz

I'd say 3.5Ghz is a bit optimistic. It's possible with some good cooling and a good chip but it'd be hard. Most people that are at 3.5Ghz are either using a ton of vcore or their chips just aren't truly stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
OK so i got the video card today yipee!! Just installed vista an drivers an blah blah blah so i thought i would try a little overclock went to 220 fsb didn't touch the voltage 1.37 is the standard? thought thats a little high.
Anyways booted up fine an now cruising around using it crashed after 3 mins of prime though an got up to 55 degrees hmmm little to hot.
Anyways back to the drawing board

1.37v-1.4v is standard. 55C seems way too hot for just 3 mins of prime. What is your ambient temperature? That 9700 should be keeping it much cooler than that. Maybe you should try reseating your HSF and while you have it off, check the base of it for flatness with a razor or some other kind of flat edge.


----------



## Gen660

Hello again. My parts arrived yesterday, and after a 2 hour thrash, the beast LIVES!!!
But now I have a problem. Seems there are two different mounts for the CPU cooler, a two screw mount, and a four screw mount. I had bought the Zalman 7700 alcu 120mm model, but this was the 2 screw type. Naturally, I need the four screw. So can anyone suggest a really good CPU cooler/ fan combination that will fit? This is an air-cooled system. I am making do with the factory AMD heat-sink right now. PcProbe 2 says its running at 124F.
I need more cooling before I can start testing. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen660* 
Hello again. My parts arrived yesterday, and after a 2 hour thrash, the beast LIVES!!!
But now I have a problem. Seems there are two different mounts for the CPU cooler, a two screw mount, and a four screw mount. I had bought the Zalman 7700 alcu 120mm model, but this was the 2 screw type. Naturally, I need the four screw. So can anyone suggest a really good CPU cooler/ fan combination that will fit? This is an air-cooled system. I am making do with the factory AMD heat-sink right now. PcProbe 2 says its running at 124F.
I need more cooling before I can start testing. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

I highly recommend the Xigmatek HDT-S1283, it is probably the best price/performance air cooler.


----------



## Nenkitsune

the Xigmatek HDT-s1283 seems to be the real winner around here.

(told you it is, 2 people telling you to get it at the same time hah)


----------



## Gen660

Thanks for the tip, but sorry, that wont fit.
That is 6.25 inches tall, and I need something more around 5 to 5.5 inches max.
I was looking at the Arctic Freezer Pro 64, its about the right height at about 5 inches.
Are those any good? I heard they are a little hard to mount.This is a mid-tower case, and has an 80mm fan in the window directly in front of the processor, so I lose an inch right off.Thanks for the patience.

By the way, this thing really screams along. The 6000 was an excellent choice.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


Thanks for the tip, but sorry, that wont fit.
That is 6.25 inches tall, and I need something more around 5 to 5.5 inches max.
I was looking at the Arctic Freezer Pro 64, its about the right height at about 5 inches.
Are those any good? I heard they are a little hard to mount.This is a mid-tower case, and has an 80mm fan in the window directly in front of the processor, so I lose an inch right off.Thanks for the patience.

By the way, this thing really screams along. The 6000 was an excellent choice.


Well you could always take out that fan to have a taller HSF. The Arctic Freezer Pro 64 is quiet, but I don't think it will give you a lot of overclocking room. You could try the Scythe Andy Samurai or the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX.


----------



## Casper123

Alright here is a screen shot of mine. Just got it up and running with a reformat and running smooth now.


----------



## robbo2

I think it's my ambient temps i have the 9850 with a Xigmatek HDT-S1284 sitting on it in an antec 1200 all fans cranked up an it idles at 40. My 6000+ is sitting in a thermaltake soprano dx only 2 fans. 
Anyways i ran 3dmark06 with my comp at 3.3 the video card im using is a sapphire 3850 512 an it scored just under 10000 points so im pretty happy with that.
Not a bad card im thinking. 
So im going to try lowering my ram to 667 4-4-4-12 maybe 2.0 volts an try for a 230 fsb at standard voltage see how i go!!


----------



## robbo2

ok that failed i got it to boot at 3375 an cpuz validated but was real unstable.
Not to sure what to do been running OCCT for 20 mins now no problem at 3300 still hitting 55 degrees though.
I have tried upping my nb voltage lowering my ram an timings an htt an more voltage err 3.3 is ok i guess.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
ok that failed i got it to boot at 3375 an cpuz validated but was real unstable.
Not to sure what to do been running OCCT for 20 mins now no problem at 3300 still hitting 55 degrees though.
I have tried upping my nb voltage lowering my ram an timings an htt an more voltage err 3.3 is ok i guess.

3.3Ghz isn't bad for this chip. What kind of ram do you have?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Alright here is a screen shot of mine. Just got it up and running with a reformat and running smooth now.

Not bad, lets see if we can get it higher  Welcome to the club btw


----------



## robbo2

im using corsair dominator ram 8500C5D


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


im using corsair dominator ram 8500C5D


Nice, should be able to OC them a bit.


----------



## Gen660

I have looked at the coolers you suggested, and then looked at others that would fit.
I ended up getting the Scythe Zipang SCZP-1000 139mm CPU Cooler. That is rated pretty good, has a huge, quiet fan, and I can rotate it as needed.
I ran OCCT in stock configuration this morning for an hour, just to see where I stood now.
It topped out at 136 F during the hour test. Idle temp is 100 F. When running SETI, and 100% load it was getting to 145 F. It also has a difference in cores of 5 to 15 degree's. Is this normal?
Decided to reseat the processor. Pulled, cleaned, new arctic silver. That dropped it 5 degree's at 100% load back to 140 F. Core temp says 140/126 when SETI is running. Idle is 108/86.


----------



## hunterhare

hello, I just registered to share my OC.

I'm using the cooler that shipped with the cpu.
system is stable, I've yet to have any issues.
here is some screenies


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen660* 
I have looked at the coolers you suggested, and then looked at others that would fit.
I ended up getting the Scythe Zipang SCZP-1000 139mm CPU Cooler. That is rated pretty good, has a huge, quiet fan, and I can rotate it as needed.
I ran OCCT in stock configuration this morning for an hour, just to see where I stood now.
It topped out at 136 F during the hour test. Idle temp is 100 F. When running SETI, and 100% load it was getting to 145 F. It also has a difference in cores of 5 to 15 degree's. Is this normal?
Decided to reseat the processor. Pulled, cleaned, new arctic silver. That dropped it 5 degree's at 100% load back to 140 F. Core temp says 140/126 when SETI is running. Idle is 108/86.

So what are those temps in Celcius? Most people here are more familiar with C instead of F. Does the temperature difference between your cores decrease when under load? My cores can idle with that much of a difference, but under load the difference is only about 5C.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunterhare* 
hello, I just registered to share my OC.

I'm using the cooler that shipped with the cpu.
system is stable, I've yet to have any issues.
here is some screenies

Welcome to OCN







and our club!







Thanks for sharing, are you going to OC it higher?


----------



## hunterhare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Welcome to OCN







and our club!







Thanks for sharing, are you going to OC it higher?


I doubt it, with how hot my house is here in florida, the heat coming from my 9800gx2, and only having 1 case fan, I think I'll just leave it at 3.2.


----------



## Gen660

OK, converted these to Celcius. At idle, temps are 30/42 C, under 100% load they are 54/62 C. This is with stock heat-sink and fan. Test was just visual using Core Temp. I have tried with cool n quiet on and off, readings are the same. OCCT runs for an hour fine, passes test. The Scythe heat-sink will be here next week, and I am adding a Kama Bay 120mm fan in the empty drive bays. Right now I have a 120mm and 80mm exhaust in the rear, and two 80mm low in the front as intakes. Here are the temperature readouts from OCCT test.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


OK, converted these to Celcius. At idle, temps are 30/42 C, under 100% load they are 54/62 C. This is with stock heat-sink and fan. Test was just visual using Core Temp. I have tried with cool n quiet on and off, readings are the same. OCCT runs for an hour fine, passes test. The Scythe heat-sink will be here next week, and I am adding a Kama Bay 120mm fan in the empty drive bays. Right now I have a 120mm and 80mm exhaust in the rear, and two 80mm low in the front as intakes. Here are the temperature readouts from OCCT test.


Yeah those temperatures are a little high. I'd try to keep your cpu under 57C load for 24/7 use. Hopefully your HSF arrives fairly soon, good luck!


----------



## Gen660

Thanks for the look-see. Until I get this cooling issue solved, there's no way I can start tweaking this thing up. I'm wanting to just take it to 3.2 or so, nothing extreme.
Also, my ram is rated at 1.9 volts, but its sitting at 1.8 in BIOS, should I up the voltage to rated spec's? It's also running at 375mhz instead of 400mhz. Do I bump it up now, or will this just create more heat? I am new to all this, so please bear with me. I figure its better to ask someone with knowledge in the field.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


Thanks for the look-see. Until I get this cooling issue solved, there's no way I can start tweaking this thing up. I'm wanting to just take it to 3.2 or so, nothing extreme.
Also, my ram is rated at 1.9 volts, but its sitting at 1.8 in BIOS, should I up the voltage to rated spec's? It's also running at 375mhz instead of 400mhz. Do I bump it up now, or will this just create more heat? I am new to all this, so please bear with me. I figure its better to ask someone with knowledge in the field.


You should be able to get 3.2Ghz or close to it. Your ram should be set at 1.9v for maximum stability once overclocking your cpu. It's running at 375mhz due to the odd cpu multiplier so it's normal. When you up your reference clock, "fsb", your ram speed will also increase. If you'd like to learn more about the relationship between cpu and ram, you can check out some of the overclocking guides. I've created a mini guide in my signature. You'll find some links to other guides in there as well.


----------



## SoloSolider

Just thought I'd come by and post up, still 100% stable at 3.3Ghz with my MB the bios makes all the difference. The newer ones make the overclock more unstable so just keep that in mind when over clocking you set-ups.


----------



## aunaturalantony

Just joined the forums, have been playing around with the capabilities of my CPU:










Seems to be stable..about to run 3dmark 06 again..got 10180 before cpu overclock...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*


Just thought I'd come by and post up, still 100% stable at 3.3Ghz with my MB the bios makes all the difference. The newer ones make the overclock more unstable so just keep that in mind when over clocking you set-ups.










Newer BIOS made the overclocking less stable?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *aunaturalantony*


Just joined the forums, have been playing around with the capabilities of my CPU:










Seems to be stable..about to run 3dmark 06 again..got 10180 before cpu overclock...


Welcome to OCN! This is a great place









Have you tested your setup with a program such as orthos, prime, or occt? If so, what are your temps while under load? I wouldn't consider it stable until a few hours of one of the mentioned programs.


----------



## laurie

Well since switching to vista 64 I have not been able to hold an overclock at all.
On 32 with my old m2n32 sli. I ran 3.333 non stop no bsods.
2 GB or ram at 4 4 4 12.
This new mobo does not even like the timings changed.

Has anyone got any advice? Are there any specific issues with the crosshair that prevent good OC's.

Thanks for any advice .


----------



## aunaturalantony

Yeh, i performed a CPU burn test @ 3.300 MHZ, no vcore increase and windows crashed so i bumped her down to 3.240...might bump up +0.1 voltage just for safe measures but my CPU idles around 35 / under load 48 - 52 max...my PC is running rather cool so i am quite happy...

ill have to perform another CPU burn test tonight with this OC


----------



## SoloSolider

Yeah I found that with my motherboard every time i update the bios my setup becomes more and more unstable. Just observations, I have been running this overclock for almost a year and a half now.
With the latest update made me increase the Vcore dramatically to achieve stability again, I think i might roll back soon.


----------



## iamrawr

Hey, I'm planning on buying a Athlon x2 6000+ but I don't know which of these if better.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103233
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103272


----------



## aunaturalantony

the only difference i can see is the cache? or maybe i didnt read enough...look very similar...prob just slightly overclocked then the original 6000 CPU....that can be done thorough BIOS anyways.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamrawr*


Hey, I'm planning on buying a Athlon x2 6000+ but I don't know which of these if better.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103233
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103272


The second one is 65nm, I'd go with that one. My guess is that it will overclock better. However, the other one does have more L2 cache. I'd still get the 65nm cpu.


----------



## iamrawr

Thanks for the replies









I'd like to know also if I would need a new motherboard, I asked someone and he said it was fine and it should run with Athlon x2 6000+ cpu.

Asus' A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard

http://techreport.com/articles.x/9053/1

Here's an article, it uses socket 939.

thanks again for the help! Really appreciated.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamrawr*


Thanks for the replies









I'd like to know also if I would need a new motherboard, I asked someone and he said it was fine and it should run with Athlon x2 6000+ cpu.

Asus' A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard

http://techreport.com/articles.x/9053/1

Here's an article, it uses socket 939.

thanks again for the help! Really appreciated.


Both the cpu's that you linked use socket AM2 so your socket 939 motherboard will not work. You would need to get a new motherboard.


----------



## aunaturalantony

get a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 ~ $130.

2 X PCIe x16 slots for SLI and is good value for money. 
Good overclocking features.


----------



## Gen660

After testing and the processor getting way too hot, I got my new Scythe Zipang HSF today. I got it mounted with a bit of a struggle, but it's in. If you get one of these, it really needs the motherboard pulled to mount. I didn't do it like that, and had a rough time of it.
Anyway, I re-ran OCCT to check temperatures.Before it was 30/42 C idle and 54/62 C at load. Now I am happy to say its down to 23/38 C idle, and just 38/49 C load. This finally gives me a little headroom to start overclocking.
I'll keep you posted on progress.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


After testing and the processor getting way too hot, I got my new Scythe Zipang HSF today. I got it mounted with a bit of a struggle, but it's in. If you get one of these, it really needs the motherboard pulled to mount. I didn't do it like that, and had a rough time of it.
Anyway, I re-ran OCCT to check temperatures.Before it was 30/42 C idle and 54/62 C at load. Now I am happy to say its down to 23/38 C idle, and just 38/49 C load. This finally gives me a little headroom to start overclocking.
I'll keep you posted on progress.


Yeah 62C was way too hot. Try to keep it under 57C full load and things should be good. Keep us posted.

I'm having another go at overclocking mine. I don't think I'll get much more than 3.2Ghz though







I couldn't seem to get much more last time I tried.


----------



## Gen660

OK, after getting my cooling issues resolved yesterday, and monitoring temp's overnight, I took the plunge this morning. Asus has a program called AI Suite, so I went in and adjusted the fsb to 210. I rebooted, and everything looked ok temperature wise. So I used a calculator to figure what would be an overclock of 3.2ghz. 214 was my lucky number, so I tried that. Rebooted again and I'm at 3214ghz, a 7.14% OC. I ran OCCT for an hour, it passed, system stable and temps were under 52 C at load the whole time. As I figure from talking to yall in here, I still have a 5 C window to play in here, so it should handle more if I wanted to go there. The Scythe Kama Bay 120mm fan will be here next week, so that will be the last of the cooling. I bumped it 200mhz and just got a rise of 3 degree's C. Oh, core temps still vary by a wide margin, 14 C at idle, 10 C at load.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen660* 
OK, after getting my cooling issues resolved yesterday, and monitoring temp's overnight, I took the plunge this morning. Asus has a program called AI Suite, so I went in and adjusted the fsb to 210. I rebooted, and everything looked ok temperature wise. So I used a calculator to figure what would be an overclock of 3.2ghz. 214 was my lucky number, so I tried that. Rebooted again and I'm at 3214ghz, a 7.14% OC. I ran OCCT for an hour, it passed, system stable and temps were under 52 C at load the whole time. As I figure from talking to yall in here, I still have a 5 C window to play in here, so it should handle more if I wanted to go there. The Scythe Kama Bay 120mm fan will be here next week, so that will be the last of the cooling. I bumped it 200mhz and just got a rise of 3 degree's C. Oh, core temps still vary by a wide margin, 14 C at idle, 10 C at load.

Did you use software to overclock? I'm surprised it was stable considering usually software overclocking is less stable than BIOS OC. I still can't get my CPU past 3.18Ghz. I think I just got a bum cpu







My mobo also doesn't seem to be the most stable so I think I have 2 things working against me. Anyway, good luck with your OC


----------



## Gen660

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Did you use software to overclock? I'm surprised it was stable considering usually software overclocking is less stable than BIOS OC. I still can't get my CPU past 3.18Ghz. I think I just got a bum cpu







My mobo also doesn't seem to be the most stable so I think I have 2 things working against me. Anyway, good luck with your OC










 Yes, I used the AI Suite overclocking utility that comes with Asus boards. All I did this morning was change the fsb to 214 in it, then rebooted. I changed nothing else. I ran the OCCT software after to check temperatures, and it all came out fine and within temp limits. Vcore is at 1.376 volts, the default setting. Memory is now running at 803.6, very slight OC. I am new to all this, but considering the 3 C temp rise with upping it to 3.2, I am guessing I can raise it out to 3.4 or so and it will still be in the safe zone. I only wanted to go to 3.2 in the first place, as this is my main system, and didn't want to push too far. If you want me to run certain software, so you can check the results, let me know. I am learning here, but not too shy to test new things. I'm an ex-submariner, and we tend to push the limits on stuff. I hope this helps.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


Yes, I used the AI Suite overclocking utility that comes with Asus boards. All I did this morning was change the fsb to 214 in it, then rebooted. I changed nothing else. I ran the OCCT software after to check temperatures, and it all came out fine and within temp limits. Vcore is at 1.376 volts, the default setting. Memory is now running at 803.6, very slight OC. I am new to all this, but considering the 3 C temp rise with upping it to 3.2, I am guessing I can raise it out to 3.4 or so and it will still be in the safe zone. I only wanted to go to 3.2 in the first place, as this is my main system, and didn't want to push too far. If you want me to run certain software, so you can check the results, let me know. I am learning here, but not too shy to test new things. I'm an ex-submariner, and we tend to push the limits on stuff. I hope this helps.


EDIT: Nvm I answered my own questions by looking at your graphs. lol I noticed though that you are using the 1hr test which is a mix of ram and cpu. Try using a custom test that stresses the cpu and if you aren't running any other programs, put it on high priority (from the orange settings button). This should stress your cpu a bit more to give you a better idea if it is stable. Keep up the good work.









I'd be interested to see how high of a stable OC you can get through software overclocking. Software overclocking has generally been looked down upon in the past. Perhaps things are finally starting to change.


----------



## Gen660

Ok, I ran the test as you asked, Custom/2 hour/cpu only. This is still at 3214mhz, fsb at 214. What I take is you are asking to push it up till failure, and see how high I can get it, stable, raising fsb only? The AI Suite software only allows changing the fsb, no other setting are available through it. It allows settings from 200 through 400 in one point increments. I can try this, but only till the temperature peaks over 57 C. There is an automatic overclock option in bios that allows percentage overclocking. The highest setting is 10%. I am at 7.15% now. Here are the graph's for the 2 hour test.








Good luck finding out what is holding your system back right now. Hope you resolve the problem. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen660* 
Ok, I ran the test as you asked, Custom/2 hour/cpu only. This is still at 3214mhz, fsb at 214. What I take is you are asking to push it up till failure, and see how high I can get it, stable, raising fsb only? The AI Suite software only allows changing the fsb, no other setting are available through it. It allows settings from 200 through 400 in one point increments. I can try this, but only till the temperature peaks over 57 C. There is an automatic overclock option in bios that allows percentage overclocking. The highest setting is 10%. I am at 7.15% now. Here are the graph's for the 2 hour test.








Good luck finding out what is holding your system back right now. Hope you resolve the problem. Thanks again for the help.

I just wanted you to run the custom test on high priority for cpu only so that it would stress your cpu the most to ensure stability. I'm glad to see that you're stable with that setting. The goal is often to get as high of a stable OC as you can get, but I'm not asking you to do that. I just wanted you to be sure you were stable.

I personally wouldn't run my machine at temps any higher than 55C for 24/7 use. The absolute max temp that AMD lists is 60C I believe and you'll want a little bit of head room. Auto overclocking is typically not very stable and tends to create more problems than it solves, I wouldn't recommend doing that either.


----------



## Gen660

I tried pushing the fsb to 220 to clock it up to 3300 mhz this morning. It ran fine, until I tried to open CPU-Z, at which point the system locked up. So I agree with you, software clocking has its limits. I may test the manual method to OC this later, as something in the equation has made it unstable above 3200 mhz. Manually going through like the overclocker's guides tell you,let you test the limits of each piece of the problem.
I am happy at present with my 3.2ghz speed, and more than likely will start testing to see what each component can handle. Temperature is my limiting factor. So I will keep you informed as I test these. I am guessing it will hit 3.4ghz at least, maybe a little over that.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


I tried pushing the fsb to 220 to clock it up to 3300 mhz this morning. It ran fine, until I tried to open CPU-Z, at which point the system locked up. So I agree with you, software clocking has its limits. I may test the manual method to OC this later, as something in the equation has made it unstable above 3200 mhz. Manually going through like the overclocker's guides tell you,let you test the limits of each piece of the problem.
I am happy at present with my 3.2ghz speed, and more than likely will start testing to see what each component can handle. Temperature is my limiting factor. So I will keep you informed as I test these. I am guessing it will hit 3.4ghz at least, maybe a little over that.


I hope you can get that 3.4Ghz. That is usually the upper limit to these chips. What vcore are you using by the way? I was able to get 3.25Ghz but that was with a vcore of 1.475 (which then increases to 1.52ish under load).


----------



## Gen660

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I hope you can get that 3.4Ghz. That is usually the upper limit to these chips. What vcore are you using by the way? I was able to get 3.25Ghz but that was with a vcore of 1.475 (which then increases to 1.52ish under load).


 Vcore was still at 1.376v when I tested this. The attempt was strictly pushing the fsb to failure. It ran fine at 217, then failed at 220. The temperatures didn't seem to rise over previous peaks during the short attempt. I have been reading all the overclocking guides I can locate, and like I said, I'll start testing individual components to see where they fail, then back them off as the guides say.
I keep a notebook handy to keep track of the testing. I'll run this at 3.2ghz when its all done.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


Vcore was still at 1.376v when I tested this. The attempt was strictly pushing the fsb to failure. It ran fine at 217, then failed at 220. The temperatures didn't seem to rise over previous peaks during the short attempt. I have been reading all the overclocking guides I can locate, and like I said, I'll start testing individual components to see where they fail, then back them off as the guides say.
I keep a notebook handy to keep track of the testing. I'll run this at 3.2ghz when its all done.










I'm jealous. I wish my chip would OC







But half of overclocking is luck so that's just the way it is.

If you have any questions about overclocking or even anything you come across in the guides, just let me know. I'm not sure which guides you've been reading, but if you check out my sig you will see a mini guide. In there are a few links to other guides as well.

Good luck mate, keep it up.


----------



## laurie

Got my OC to stick! V core at 1.38 up to 1.41 under load. Temps from 30 to 38.
Ram set to 2.1 but seems to stay at 1.8 or 9
15 x 220 so 3.3 (I put 12 by mistake. Its locked at 15)
For some reason tighter ram timings makes my 3dmark go down?
Need to re do my WC loop I think. Its been untouched for about 4 months now


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


Got my OC to stick! V core at 1.38 up to 1.41 under load. Temps from 30 to 38.
Ram set to 2.1 but seems to stay at 1.8 or 9
12x 220 so 3.3
For some reason tighter ram timings makes my 3dmark go down?
Need to re do my WC loop I think. Its been untouched for about 4 months now










Very nice! Congrats!









It's strange that tighter ram timings makes your score go down... the thing with 3dmark is that it isn't very consistent. You could run the test 10 times with the same settings and get 10 different scores. Timings don't usually make a huge difference in performance unless they are changed quite a bit.


----------



## Gen660

I have looked thru the guides you told me about, along with some on other sites.
They all say about the same, but after looking at the guides, and then the settings 
available to me here, I do have some questions.
Here is what I have to work with:

System Clock: (214) 200-400
CPU Multiplier: (15) 5 to 15 in .5 steps
Vcore: (1.375) 0.800 to 1.675 in .0125 steps
Vdimm: (auto) auto, 1.978, 2.080, 2.155, 2.237, 2.313, 2.415, 2.490
1.2 HT voltage: (auto) auto, 1.309, 1.425, 1.525
NB Chip voltage: (auto) auto, 1.213, 1.313, 1.409
K8<>NB HT Speed: (1000) 200mhz to 2600mhz in 200mhz steps
HT Width: (auto) auto, 8, 16
Mem Clock Freq: (800) 533, 667, 800, 1066
PCI-E Clock: (100) 100 to 200

Most giudes say to drop the multiplier to 5 when finding the maximum system clock.
On the X-2 6000, that would require a clock setting of 600. My calculations say a
minimum multiplier of 7.5, which at 400 would give me the stock max speed of 3000.
Next is the HT multiplier. Its not 1 through 5, but is adjustable through a very 
wide range. The rest of my settings are still on auto, Cool'N'Quiet is off.
So where do I go with this to get my 3.4ghz goal? I'm just confused at the 
differences I see in the guides and my settings. She hit the 3.2ghz almost without 
trying, and is still running at 41/27 C idle temps.
If you or anyone has suggestions as to settings, or knows more about the differences 
in the settings I have available, then please let me know.

Thanks again for listening.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen660*


I have looked thru the guides you told me about, along with some on other sites.
They all say about the same, but after looking at the guides, and then the settings 
available to me here, I do have some questions.
Here is what I have to work with:

System Clock: (214) 200-400
CPU Multiplier: (15) 5 to 15 in .5 steps
Vcore: (1.375) 0.800 to 1.675 in .0125 steps
Vdimm: (auto) auto, 1.978, 2.080, 2.155, 2.237, 2.313, 2.415, 2.490
1.2 HT voltage: (auto) auto, 1.309, 1.425, 1.525
NB Chip voltage: (auto) auto, 1.213, 1.313, 1.409
K8<>NB HT Speed: (1000) 200mhz to 2600mhz in 200mhz steps
HT Width: (auto) auto, 8, 16
Mem Clock Freq: (800) 533, 667, 800, 1066
PCI-E Clock: (100) 100 to 200

Most giudes say to drop the multiplier to 5 when finding the maximum system clock.
On the X-2 6000, that would require a clock setting of 600. My calculations say a
minimum multiplier of 7.5, which at 400 would give me the stock max speed of 3000.
Next is the HT multiplier. Its not 1 through 5, but is adjustable through a very 
wide range. The rest of my settings are still on auto, Cool'N'Quiet is off.
So where do I go with this to get my 3.4ghz goal? I'm just confused at the 
differences I see in the guides and my settings. She hit the 3.2ghz almost without 
trying, and is still running at 41/27 C idle temps.
If you or anyone has suggestions as to settings, or knows more about the differences 
in the settings I have available, then please let me know.

Thanks again for listening.


*
Ok well to find your mobo's max "fsb" you'll want to lower your cpu and ram frequencies:*

System Clock: (214) 200-400 --- start around 230 and work your way up

CPU Multiplier: (15) 5 to 15 in .5 steps --- start with 10 multi and lower accordingly to keep cpu around 2.5ghz (you want it slightly underclocked)

Vcore: (1.375) 0.800 to 1.675 in .0125 steps --- 1.4v, you want to give it enough to be sure it's stable and since stock is 1.375 or 1.4v this should be good with it underclocked.

Vdimm: (auto) auto, 1.978, 2.080, 2.155, 2.237, 2.313, 2.415, 2.490 --- whatever your ram is rated for... ddr2-800 is usually between 1.9v and 2.2v, check and set accordingly

1.2 HT voltage: (auto) auto, 1.309, 1.425, 1.525 --- the ht voltage should be fine on auto, especially while cpu is underclocked

NB Chip voltage: (auto) auto, 1.213, 1.313, 1.409 --- This is your NorthBridge chip voltage, not sure what stock voltage is or what safe values are. Since you are testing your mobo's "fsb" this is the voltage you would change to hopefully increase your mobo stability. Much like you would increase your vcore to increase cpu stability.

K8<>NB HT Speed: (1000) 200mhz to 2600mhz in 200mhz steps --- As you guessed this is your HT multiplier. Try to adjust this so that you keep your 1000 HT when changing your system clock. Remember that cpuz will show this value x2.

HT Width: (auto) auto, 8, 16 --- Keep this at 16, it allows the maximum bandwidth to and from your HT

Mem Clock Freq: (800) 533, 667, 800, 1066 --- You want to underclock your ram so choose 533. As your system clock increases your ram will also increase in speed and you want it to remain stable.

PCI-E Clock: (100) 100 to 200 --- Always keep this at 100.

Doing this will give you a good idea what is your max fsb to use. So when you OC your cpu you'll know not to go above the max fsb that you find. When I have more time later I can reply showing you how to do your cpu next and then finally your ram. Good luck









EDIT: *Ok now you want to find your max cpu speed.*

System Clock: (214) 200-400 --- increase this in steps of 2mhz

CPU Multiplier: (15) 5 to 15 in .5 steps --- put at 15

Vcore: (1.375) 0.800 to 1.675 in .0125 steps --- Start at 1.4v and increase system clock until unstable. When unstable, increase vcore. Don't go above 1.5v or 1.55v for an extreme OC with good cooling.

Vdimm: (auto) auto, 1.978, 2.080, 2.155, 2.237, 2.313, 2.415, 2.490 --- whatever your ram is rated for... ddr2-800 is usually between 1.9v and 2.2v, check and set accordingly

1.2 HT voltage: (auto) auto, 1.309, 1.425, 1.525 --- I'm not entirely sure what the best voltage is for this, I would leave it on auto.

NB Chip voltage: (auto) auto, 1.213, 1.313, 1.409 --- If in your mobo stability test above you found you needed to add voltage, leave it at whatever voltaged you needed for the corresponding system clock speed you've currently set.

K8<>NB HT Speed: (1000) 200mhz to 2600mhz in 200mhz steps --- Try to adjust this so that you keep your 1000 HT when changing your system clock. Remember that cpuz will show this value x2.

HT Width: (auto) auto, 8, 16 --- Keep this at 16, it allows the maximum bandwidth to and from your HT

Mem Clock Freq: (800) 533, 667, 800, 1066 --- You want to underclock your ram so choose 533. As your system clock increases your ram will also increase in speed and you want it to remain stable.

PCI-E Clock: (100) 100 to 200 --- Always keep this at 100.

*Ok now for your ram.*

System Clock: (214) 200-400 --- leave at your highest stable system clock in your cpu stability testing above.

CPU Multiplier: (15) 5 to 15 in .5 steps --- start with 15, if your ram can handle your overclock with x15, drop your multi here to x14 and increase the system clock to a value that gives you the same cpu speed as tested above. If this requires a system clock higher than your mobo can handle from test 1, leave at x15.

Vcore: (1.375) 0.800 to 1.675 in .0125 steps --- Leave this at whichever voltage you need for your max cpu speed.

Vdimm: (auto) auto, 1.978, 2.080, 2.155, 2.237, 2.313, 2.415, 2.490 --- whatever your ram is rated for... ddr2-800 is usually between 1.9v and 2.2v, check and set accordingly

1.2 HT voltage: (auto) auto, 1.309, 1.425, 1.525 --- the ht voltage should be fine on auto

NB Chip voltage: (auto) auto, 1.213, 1.313, 1.409 --- If in your mobo stability test above you found you needed to add voltage, leave it at whatever voltaged you needed for the corresponding system clock speed you've currently set.

K8<>NB HT Speed: (1000) 200mhz to 2600mhz in 200mhz steps --- As you guessed this is your HT multiplier. Try to adjust this so that you keep your 1000 HT when changing your system clock. Remember that cpuz will show this value x2.

HT Width: (auto) auto, 8, 16 --- Keep this at 16, it allows the maximum bandwidth to and from your HT

Mem Clock Freq: (800) 533, 667, 800, 1066 --- Start with 533 and a x15 cpu multi. Then try 667 with x15, 800 with x15, 1066 with x15. If your ram can handle all of these, drop your cpu multi to x14 and change the system clock to get the same speed as your max cpu speed. Start with 533 x14, 667 with x14 etc.

PCI-E Clock: (100) 100 to 200 --- Always keep this at 100.

Hopefully that all makes sense. If you have any more questions just ask


----------



## KevinComputer

I have a 6000. Got it today. Good results so far. Using stock fan and the CPU, according to PCWizard 2008, is at 38Â°C.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KevinComputer*


I have a 6000. Got it today. Good results so far. Using stock fan and the CPU, according to PCWizard 2008, is at 38Â°C.


Welcome to OCN and our club!







Try checking your temps with CoreTemp, it might be more accurate. I'm not sure if PCWizard uses a temperature sensor on the die like CoreTemp does.


----------



## KevinComputer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Welcome to OCN and our club!







Try checking your temps with CoreTemp, it might be more accurate. I'm not sure if PCWizard uses a temperature sensor on the die like CoreTemp does.


CoreTemp only shows the core temperatures and not the cpu temperature. The temperatures I get from CoreTemp:

Core 1#: 12
Core 2#: 17

_I love the pipes twirling out of the heatsink. One of them look like an exhaust lol_


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KevinComputer*


CoreTemp only shows the core temperatures and not the cpu temperature. The temperatures I get from CoreTemp:

Core 1#: 12
Core 2#: 17

_I love the pipes twirling out of the heatsink. One of them look like an exhaust lol_


The core temperatures are what you're most interested in. Usually they are the hottest part of the cpu. I find it strange that CoreTemp gives you colder temps... were you under load at all while in PCWizard?


----------



## KevinComputer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


The core temperatures are what you're most interested in. Usually they are the hottest part of the cpu. I find it strange that CoreTemp gives you colder temps... were you under load at all while in PCWizard?


No not really. I'd say maybe once at 8% at the most.

I do have a 120mm fan blowing out all hot hair out of the case though. Maybe that's why the core temps are low?

My 8600GT 256 DDR3 is quite low aswell. 46 degrees.


----------



## robbo2

ok i got my 6000+ to 3.4 testing it now seems to being going real good! dropped my ram down to 667 an going 15 x 227 im pumping 1.45 volts into it though ht is 5x


----------



## robbo2

ok it failed after a few minutes







have to confess though i never had it real stable at 3.3 so i figure i better get that right first.
Left my ram at 667 vcore at 1.4 15x200 put my ht voltage an nb voltage up. Been running prime95 now for 22mins temps are at 54 little bit to high i know. Fingers crossed it's stable an i can push on!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


ok it failed after a few minutes







have to confess though i never had it real stable at 3.3 so i figure i better get that right first.
Left my ram at 667 vcore at 1.4 15x200 put my ht voltage an nb voltage up. Been running prime95 now for 22mins temps are at 54 little bit to high i know. Fingers crossed it's stable an i can push on!


Good luck mate! Always make sure your OC is stable before pushing on.


----------



## robbo2

Sweet it's nice an stable hopefully this will help folding


----------



## speeddemongto

first post. my HP came with this and I only bought it because of this processor and 3GB of ram. lol








I have built 3 PC's,but I am totally new to overclock. I am looking foward to doing it to this sucker as soon as I learn more from this site


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*


first post. my HP came with this and I only bought it because of this processor and 3GB of ram. lol








I have built 3 PC's,but I am totally new to overclock. I am looking foward to doing it to this sucker as soon as I learn more from this site


Welcome to OCN and the club







So you bought an HP eh? I've heard that most of the prebuilt systems have locked BIOS. Check to make sure you can access the BIOS and change things like "fsb" or system clock as well as vcore, vdimm, cpu multi and ht multi. If you can't, then perhaps you can try software overclocking although that usually isn't very stable.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*


first post. my HP came with this and I only bought it because of this processor and 3GB of ram. lol








I have built 3 PC's,but I am totally new to overclock. I am looking foward to doing it to this sucker as soon as I learn more from this site


Look at the voltage 1.3!







why is mine 1.37?!! grrrrrr
Anyways my comp 9 hours prime stable an after that it's been folding like a champ all day so i declare it rock solid! however this seems to be my limit


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Look at the voltage 1.3!







why is mine 1.37?!! grrrrrr
Anyways my comp 9 hours prime stable an after that it's been folding like a champ all day so i declare it rock solid! however this seems to be my limit









What if you increase your vcore? You're pretty lucky if you're stable at 3.3Ghz with 1.4v. I can't even get 3.3Ghz with 1.5v!


----------



## robbo2

i'll give it a shot sometime today. might have to lower my ram again







Im not to keen on pushing it past 1.45 volts for now. Will keep you posted!


----------



## speeddemongto

thanks guys,I will have to reboot and check out my bios 
I bet HP are idiots and locked it all,if so I will just buy a new MB probally and reuse the processor 
I may build a new gaming rig with an intel,but I have only owned AMD and so far I have not had a single problem with anything AMD
this case also is like a giant heater,very clogged


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*


thanks guys,I will have to reboot and check out my bios 
I bet HP are idiots and locked it all,if so I will just buy a new MB probally and reuse the processor 
I may build a new gaming rig with an intel,but I have only owned AMD and so far I have not had a single problem with anything AMD
this case also is like a giant heater,very clogged










Personally, I wouldn't recommend buying a mobo just to OC the 6000+. The chip doesn't like to OC much and your money would basically be wasted. If the BIOS are locked, I'd just settle for software overclocking. Let's just hope BIOS are free!


----------



## robbo2

ok iv'e settled on this overclock i can get to boot at 3.4 but it seems slower an won't pass a prime test. It just seems happy here

1. 220
2. 15x
3. 3300
4. 1.4
5. HT 5X
6. 9 Hours Prime95 Stable
7. Load temps are 55C
8. Zalman 9700

Also add that im back running my ram at 5-5-5-15 2.1 volts 880mhz


----------



## speeddemongto

I have been talked into buying an Intel 8500 or 8400 almost. lol
I can easily sell this PC for $400-500 and make enough to put a new rig together
and yeah screw buying another MB this thing should be fine espically if I sell it.....


----------



## robbo2

sorry buggered it


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


ok iv'e settled on this overclock i can get to boot at 3.4 but it seems slower an won't pass a prime test. It just seems happy here

1. 220
2. 15x
3. 3300
4. 1.4
5. HT 5X
6. 9 Hours Prime95 Stable
7. Load temps are 55C
8. Zalman 9700

Also add that im back running my ram at 5-5-5-15 2.1 volts 880mhz


Yeah I'd be happy there too. Not bad







See if you can get temps down a couple degrees though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*


I have been talked into buying an Intel 8500 or 8400 almost. lol
I can easily sell this PC for $400-500 and make enough to put a new rig together
and yeah screw buying another MB this thing should be fine espically if I sell it.....


Yeah the intel C2D chips are much better than the AM2 X2 chips. Good luck with your new rig.


----------



## robbo2

my little sister is also using a 6000+ in her comp it was a hand down when i upgraded then had to buy another








So it's coming into summer here in australia an i decided to clean her cpu cooler an video card an i checked the temps an they were idiling about 50








Opened up cpu-z an the vcore was 1.52 i was like omg! Does that seem right to you WBaS?
Iv'e dropped it down to 1.39 an it's running smooth an prime is topping it out at 50 now so that's good.


----------



## speeddemongto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yeah I'd be happy there too. Not bad







See if you can get temps down a couple degrees though.

Yeah the intel C2D chips are much better than the AM2 X2 chips. Good luck with your new rig.


thanks man







I have only used AMD in my desktops but the new Intels cannot be ignored from the performance they put out,AMD needs to wake up quickly!
also guys my BIOS has no settings and most things to change are locked. stupid HP!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
my little sister is also using a 6000+ in her comp it was a hand down when i upgraded then had to buy another








So it's coming into summer here in australia an i decided to clean her cpu cooler an video card an i checked the temps an they were idiling about 50








Opened up cpu-z an the vcore was 1.52 i was like omg! Does that seem right to you WBaS?
Iv'e dropped it down to 1.39 an it's running smooth an prime is topping it out at 50 now so that's good.

Yeah that's a bit strange. Either somebody changed it or it auto detected 1.5v for some reason. Anyways, I'm glad you brought it back down to stock. Hopefully it wasn't running at those temps and vcore for too long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speeddemongto* 
thanks man







I have only used AMD in my desktops but the new Intels cannot be ignored from the performance they put out,AMD needs to wake up quickly!
also guys my BIOS has no settings and most things to change are locked. stupid HP!

Yeah I figured they might be locked. Anyways, good luck with the Intel chip!


----------



## rickster70

I just built a system with this proc. I'm not done with my overclock yet, but so far it looks pretty good. Here's where I'm at now.

1) 221
2) x15.5
3) 3425
4) 1.408
5) 4x
6) 5 min. Orthos
7) 14C Idle and 42C Load, reported by Coretemp
8) Stock cooler, but the case I used with this build is kind of like cheating.

DDR2 800 currently at 5-5-5-15. Next I'll try to tighten these a little and then I'll test for longer stability.

I'll let you know where I end up.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


I just built a system with this proc. I'm not done with my overclock yet, but so far it looks pretty good. Here's where I'm at now.

1) 221
2) x15.5
3) 3425
4) 1.408
5) 4x
6) 5 min. Orthos
7) 14C Idle and 42C Load, reported by Coretemp
8) Stock cooler, but the case I used with this build is kind of like cheating.

DDR2 800 currently at 5-5-5-15. Next I'll try to tighten these a little and then I'll test for longer stability.

I'll let you know where I end up.


Hey welcome to OCN and our club









Nice OC, however, you might want to run orthos for a few hours before considering it stable. Good luck!


----------



## FearlessLdr88

I'm a noob here and need some help OC'ing. Don't have my system on at the moment, but I'll fill out as much as I can.

1) 218
2) x15
3) 3.275
4) 1.42
5) 
6) 
7) 37C Idle
8) AC 64 Pro

Running Orthos atm, been about 5 minutes.
i'm at 3.3ghz (changed #1 to 222 or 220))
temp is 55 @ 100% load

havent touched north/southbridge voltages.

How will I know orthos fails? every few minutes the rounds 0/0 changes and it says paging it red :X

nevermind.. it bluescreened. got a 101 stop error.

My Hypertranport was set to 800mhz by default. I set it to 1ghz. On auto its a tad over 1ghz. Is that ok or should I lower it?


----------



## robbo2

set your ht to 5 an i found upping my ht voltage an nb voltage stabilized the system an try it with a vcore of 1.4


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearlessLdr88*


I'm a noob here and need some help OC'ing. Don't have my system on at the moment, but I'll fill out as much as I can.

1) 218
2) x15
3) 3.275
4) 1.42
5) 
6) 
7) 37C Idle
8) AC 64 Pro

Running Orthos atm, been about 5 minutes.
i'm at 3.3ghz (changed #1 to 222 or 220))
temp is 55 @ 100% load

havent touched north/southbridge voltages.

How will I know orthos fails? every few minutes the rounds 0/0 changes and it says paging it red :X

nevermind.. it bluescreened. got a 101 stop error.

My Hypertranport was set to 800mhz by default. I set it to 1ghz. On auto its a tad over 1ghz. Is that ok or should I lower it?


Welcome to OCN and our club!









When you run orthos, put it on Small FTT test to stress your cpu. It shouldn't be paging on this test. Orthos will stop running when you fail and if I remember correctly, it will be red and say "stopped".

For your HT, most chips are happy with 1ghz so set it to that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


set your ht to 5 an i found upping my ht voltage an nb voltage stabilized the system an try it with a vcore of 1.4


Try this too. You may find that you need to up the vcore higher than 1.4 to be stable at 3.3Ghz.


----------



## hunterhare

the stock fan that came with this cpu is crazy!

I've seen mine go as high as 6026 RPM's when my room was really hot and under a full load cooling my 6000+ @3.2 to 56/53C. Then today it's keeping the temps at 55/51C spinning 3000-3200 RPM's with stock 3.0 settings....

I read up that the fan has a temp sensor in it and increases RPM speed based off the air flowing in the case, good idea but I don't know, thought I would share.


----------



## Powelly

Hey all,
Decided to start OC'ing again









Got my 6000+ to 3.4GHz, here's teh stats;

1) 226.7
2) x15
3) 3401.1MHz
4) 1.475 (yes, it's a tad high)
5) how do I find HT multi?
6) 4 seconds orthos small fft's








7) 12C idle, went up to about 50 under load
8) Zalman CNPS9700LED

Here's a screenie










Also, uno problemo: 99% of the time when I'm booting up and I've OC'd I'll get a blue screen as soon as it gets to the windows splash (the loading bar with logo). It's really frustrating, but when I set defaults (no OC) I can boot fine. I'm using Windows XP Pro SP3....can anyone help?
BTW: Error message is: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
STOP 0x00000050 etc etc bla bla....

Regards,
Powelly.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hunterhare*


the stock fan that came with this cpu is crazy!

I've seen mine go as high as 6026 RPM's when my room was really hot and under a full load cooling my 6000+ @3.2 to 56/53C. Then today it's keeping the temps at 55/51C spinning 3000-3200 RPM's with stock 3.0 settings....

I read up that the fan has a temp sensor in it and increases RPM speed based off the air flowing in the case, good idea but I don't know, thought I would share.


the stock is only a little fan. 90mm or something probably even less an yeah they can rev real high!! Not a bad cooler but i would try an get something aftermarket.

@Powelly
Your overclock is not stable mate if orthos is crashing after 4 seconds an your getting bsod you need to either back your clock off you up some voltages try an get it stable


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Hey all,
Decided to start OC'ing again









Got my 6000+ to 3.4GHz, here's teh stats;

1) 226.7
2) x15
3) 3401.1MHz
4) 1.475 (yes, it's a tad high)
5) how do I find HT multi?
6) 4 seconds orthos small fft's








7) 12C idle, went up to about 50 under load
8) Zalman CNPS9700LED

Here's a screenie










Also, uno problemo: 99% of the time when I'm booting up and I've OC'd I'll get a blue screen as soon as it gets to the windows splash (the loading bar with logo). It's really frustrating, but when I set defaults (no OC) I can boot fine. I'm using Windows XP Pro SP3....can anyone help?
BTW: Error message is: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
STOP 0x00000050 etc etc bla bla....

Regards,
Powelly.

You're not stable and that is why you're getting the blue screen and are only stable in orthos for a few seconds. You need to be stable in orthos for a couple hours before you're considered stable. Running at an unstable OC can actually corrupt data so I wouldn't keep running it so unstable.

You'll need to back down your clock or increase your vcore more. I wouldn't recommend increasing your vcore above 1.5v though and definitely keep your temps below mid 50's C.

And to answer your question about your HT... notice in your screenshot it shows the HT at 1133.7. This means your HT multi is x5. Take your reference clock (FSB) and divide your HT by it to get the multiplier. 1133/227 is about 5


----------



## hunterhare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
the stock is only a little fan. 90mm or something probably even less an yeah they can rev real high!! Not a bad cooler but i would try an get something aftermarket.

I have this one here (sitting in my closet): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200025

but I dont know if the stock is better or not, since I heard the stock fan is better than a lot of the after market ones.


----------



## robbo2

Hmmm yeah you could be right the stock one an that one aren't real differant same amount of heat pipes. You could always just try it with some good thermal paste but i don't think you will see any gains


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


You're not stable and that is why you're getting the blue screen and are only stable in orthos for a few seconds. You need to be stable in orthos for a couple hours before you're considered stable. Running at an unstable OC can actually corrupt data so I wouldn't keep running it so unstable.

You'll need to back down your clock or increase your vcore more. I wouldn't recommend increasing your vcore above 1.5v though and definitely keep your temps below mid 50's C.

And to answer your question about your HT... notice in your screenshot it shows the HT at 1133.7. This means your HT multi is x5. Take your reference clock (FSB) and divide your HT by it to get the multiplier. 1133/227 is about 5



Cheers mate







Rep +!!

Will bump voltage to 1.5 when I get home and see if it changes anything. Will trying to run current setup on Vista or Ubuntu solve any problems or just create more?


----------



## Old t-bird dude

Just put mine in cant really do much overclock is it my motherboard or what do i need the settings a13g+ v3.0 is the mobo but i had my 3600x2 overclock to 2.44 i cant go over 3080 on this new 1


----------



## hunterhare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Hmmm yeah you could be right the stock one an that one aren't real differant same amount of heat pipes. You could always just try it with some good thermal paste but i don't think you will see any gains


yah I just put the rosewill one on and its already 60/60C under a 5minute load and my room temp is at least 10 degrees colder now than it was when I was testing with the stock fan. 
now I have to deal with taking this crap off, last time it broke off one of the plastic clips on my motherboard, its a beast and the mounting clips suck ass.

the amd stock one is probably the best stock fan Ive ever seen, cant go wrong with putting it back on.


----------



## hunterhare

phew got off with no problems this time luckily









after running the same test for the same ammount of time my temps are 54/52C compared to the 60/60. the stock fan is really great.

I guess I'll use the aftermarket one on my 5000+BE when I eventually get around to getting another tower and mobo to throw all my old parts into.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Cheers mate







Rep +!!

Will bump voltage to 1.5 when I get home and see if it changes anything. Will trying to run current setup on Vista or Ubuntu solve any problems or just create more?


Be careful with the 1.5v. Make sure that your temps do not go above mid 50's C! There is a point where even a lot of voltage doesn't give you much gain. Try to stay out of that region and find the sweet spot where you get a decent gain with minimal voltage increase.

I'd think that your system would be most stable in Ubuntu if you know what you're doing. However, you'd want your system to be stable in both if you use both right? Just some food for thought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Old t-bird dude*


Just put mine in cant really do much overclock is it my motherboard or what do i need the settings a13g+ v3.0 is the mobo but i had my 3600x2 overclock to 2.44 i cant go over 3080 on this new 1


What settings are you using? Do you have any screenshots? Take a look at the settings that others have posted in this thread (that is why I made the thread in the first place).


----------



## Powelly

Of course. I tried 228x15=3420 @ 1.475v; still getting blue screen on boot with XP, I can get to the login screen with vista before blue screen. Will probably re-install ubuntu soon, and yesh I've got a fair idea with ubuntu. Only problem will be running CPU-Z, but wine will make quick work of that









Alls I want to do is see what temps I get and times I get with SuperPi, but it's annoying to not be able to OC without booting into blue screen


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Of course. I tried 228x15=3420 @ 1.475v; still getting blue screen on boot with XP, I can get to the login screen with vista before blue screen. Will probably re-install ubuntu soon, and yesh I've got a fair idea with ubuntu. Only problem will be running CPU-Z, but wine will make quick work of that









Alls I want to do is see what temps I get and times I get with SuperPi, but it's annoying to not be able to OC without booting into blue screen










Well don't get too frustrated. I haven't seen many 6000's hit 3.4ghz+ and be stable. Make sure you're stable before running benchmarks. Anyway, good luck mate


----------



## Powelly

Cheers. Only thing is, I don't think it's a stability issue. I'm gonna try 3.3 now @ 1.4 and get back to you...

EDIT: I guess you were right! Back at 3.3 @ 1.425v, I'll run some stability tests etc. From your experience, what is the normal voltage to be stable @ 3.4? I'd like to be stable at 3.4, but not completely destroy my CPU. My cooler does a great job, so help a brother out


----------



## LoGGi!

To whoever was thinking about going to 1.5v I would not recommend that unless you are on water, 1.5 on air is pushy but could maybe be used for benchmarking. And after 3450 MHz it's pretty damn hard to get stable on the 6000+ procs.

ps. Hi wbas







Been away for a while, how's it going?


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*


To whoever was thinking about going to 1.5v I would not recommend that unless you are on water, 1.5 on air is pushy but could maybe be used for benchmarking. And after 3450 MHz it's pretty damn hard to get stable on the 6000+ procs.


Cheers, LoGGi. Can you repost specs again please? I'm having a little trouble, as you can see....I need a huge voltage to even get into windows with BSOD, I can make 3.36 on 1.475v but even 3.4 at 1.5v is impossible.









Thanksyooh...


----------



## LoGGi!

To start with have you fiddled with your RAM timings at all? that is an important part of overclocking the AM2 processors since they have the onboard ram controller, I had to let loose my ram timings from 4-4-4-12-20 to 5-5-5-15-25. Then try going at it again, I don't recall what I had with my 6000+ I think I just gave it the hardcore fsb boostup to 227x15, if your mobo can ahndle fsb you might want to try with 243x14 and tuning down your ram 1 step, wich means going from ddr2 800 -> 667 -> 533 -> 400. If you can set the SB voltage kicking that up 1 or 2 steps can also help ALOT.

As an edit I can point out that this 6400+ i have is the same JH-F3 core that I had in my 6000+ processor and I ran some benchmarks at 3456MHz with this one at 1.405 Vcore (stock volts) and I still run it at 3456 on stock volts, I will not pass orthos but I am not crashing whatever I do, if i try taking it a step higher though I will crash after 30-45 minutes in windows.


----------



## Powelly

Haven't touched my RAM timings at all, can't find where they are








My board is a Gigabyte GA-M52-SP3 so not sure if would handle the higher FSB, I've tried though, trust me...

Also, SB Voltage?


----------



## LoGGi!

Southbridge voltage, or chipset voltage. The ram timings might be found under CPU settings and DRAM controllet or DRAM/ram settings or something. Don't know how your bios has its menus set.


----------



## Powelly

Pretty much anything to do with overclocking is under M.I.T (Master Intelligent Tweaker) which is fairly gay. Cheers for all the help. I'll see if I get any more luck with Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid (downloading as we speak







)


----------



## WBaS

Hey LoGGi! Long time no see mate, thanks for dropping in!

Powelly, LoGGi! gives some good advice. I'd try some of the things he's said. As far as your ram timings and stuff, try pressing ctrl+f1 while in the BIOS. Sometimes Gigabyte likes to hide options from the less experienced users. Your ram could definitely be setting you back though, try setting it as 533 so that it is underclocked. This will eliminate the possibility that ram is your instability.


----------



## Old t-bird dude

i cant do mine past 3180 i think its my ram i need Pc6400 instead of 4200


----------



## Powelly

Hey guys,
Bit of an update - I underclocked my RAM to 400MHz and switched my rig off overnight, booted up this morning to 3.43GHz, which is by no means stable. Temperatures are fine but voltages are nuts (1.55 vcore)

Check teh screenie:









Cheers,
Powelly


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Old t-bird dude*


i cant do mine past 3180 i think its my ram i need Pc6400 instead of 4200


 You could always set your ram a little slower if needed to increase your cpu overclock. However, your ram runs at a fairly low frequency already so the choice is yours. Having quality ram definitely helps in cpu overclocking!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Hey guys,
Bit of an update - I underclocked my RAM to 400MHz and switched my rig off overnight, booted up this morning to 3.43GHz, which is by no means stable. Temperatures are fine but voltages are nuts (1.55 vcore)
Cheers,
Powelly


Yeah man you'll fry your cpu with that vcore. I think you've found your wall. There is a point where it takes a great amount of vcore to gain just a few mhz and I think you've found it. I'd back off your vcore some and setting for a lower overclock. It is unfortunate, but these chips don't really like to be OC'd.


----------



## Old t-bird dude

My 6000x2 @ 3.25 ghz on pcchips a13g+ v3.0a
muli {15x]
vcore{1.44}
ht{4x}
pci-e{117}


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Old t-bird dude* 
My 6000x2 @ 3.25 ghz on pcchips a13g+ v3.0a
muli {15x]
vcore{1.44}
ht{4x}
pci-e{117}

Not bad. Have you tested this for stability yet? You will also want to lock your pci-e at 100. You won't gain performance from increasing it and you may actually damage it if it's too high.


----------



## Old t-bird dude

yea wont boot when its that low. i think my memory isnt helping but so far ran 3d mark 06
and its been on for 3 days this weekend i do some more test


----------



## smoothjk

Hello all, do you guys accept 3.1 65nm models in here? Seems most people have the Windsor 3.0. =P

I'm currently sitting at 3.41 GHz, and I'm pretty sure it's stable. I was only able to get in about 4 hours of Orthos testing, did Memtest, ran 3dmark06, etc...will get to do overnight testing tonight maybe.

The 3.1 model comes with a 15.5x multiplier, and all I did was raise the HT bus to 220, vcore to 1.467 (my mobo goes from 1.4, 1.425, 1.467), and raised the RAM voltage to 1.95 -- gonna try 1.9 later tonight, see if that's stable.

With my Zalman CNPS9700, it idles at about 36C and goes up to 53C in Orthos. Typical load goes up to about 48 or 49C.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Hello all, do you guys accept 3.1 65nm models in here? Seems most people have the Windsor 3.0. =P

I'm currently sitting at 3.41 GHz, and I'm pretty sure it's stable. I was only able to get in about 4 hours of Orthos testing, did Memtest, ran 3dmark06, etc...will get to do overnight testing tonight maybe.

The 3.1 model comes with a 15.5x multiplier, and all I did was raise the HT bus to 220, vcore to 1.467 (my mobo goes from 1.4, 1.425, 1.467), and raised the RAM voltage to 1.95 -- gonna try 1.9 later tonight, see if that's stable.

With my Zalman CNPS9700, it idles at about 36C and goes up to 53C in Orthos. Typical load goes up to about 48 or 49C.

Sounds like you're off to a good start! You can fill out your system specs here.

Welcome to OCN by the way! I think you'll find yourself right at home







Yeah you can join us, your cpu is a 6000+ afterall! Thanks for joining mate.


----------



## rickster70

Ok, here's the update on my OC.

1) 216
2) 15.5x
3) 3348
4) 1.4v
5) 4x
6) Orthos Blend 12hrs
7) 44C during Orthos reported by Core Temp
8) Stock Cooler

All stock voltages and all case fans on low.

I think my memory is the first limiting factor for me followed by the CPU, there seems to be a lot of headroom in this motherboard. What do you guys think, heres my numbers.

Following the Official Overclocking Guide for AMD socket AM2.
Isolating the motherboard yielded a max reference clock of 292 dialing back for stability 10-20MHz puts that at *272.*

Isolating the CPU I could not get it stable over 222, which seems a little low to me. However I did not raise the vCore above 1.45v. I do tend to take the cautious approach when it comes to voltages.

In isolating the memory, no matter what combination I tried, I could not get this memory stable at a mem clk of 420 or above.

Since long term durability is my goal, I intend to find the max OC with stock voltages.

Do you think that upgrading the cooler could yield any increase in OC that wouldn't require raising the voltages?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


Ok, here's the update on my OC.

1) 216
2) 15.5x
3) 3348
4) 1.4v
5) 4x
6) Orthos Blend 12hrs
7) 44C during Orthos reported by Core Temp
8) Stock Cooler

All stock voltages and all case fans on low.

I think my memory is the first limiting factor for me followed by the CPU, there seems to be a lot of headroom in this motherboard. What do you guys think, heres my numbers.

Following the Official Overclocking Guide for AMD socket AM2. 
Isolating the motherboard yielded a max reference clock of 292 dialing back for stability 10-20MHz puts that at *272.*

Isolating the CPU I could not get it stable over 222, which seems a little low to me. However I did not raise the vCore above 1.45v. I do tend to take the cautious approach when it comes to voltages.

In isolating the memory, no matter what combination I tried, I could not get this memory stable at a mem clk of 420 or above.

Since long term durability is my goal, I intend to find the max OC with stock voltages.

Do you think that upgrading the cooler could yield any increase in OC that wouldn't require raising the voltages?


Not bad. First thing I noticed is that you ran the blend test. Try running the Small FFT test to stress your cpu more. Most 6000+ aren't stable at over 3.3Ghz with only 1.4v so putting it on Small FFT for a couple hours might reveal instability. It's possible that getting a better cooler would enable you to increase your OC w/o adding voltage, but I find it unlikely. However, getting a better cooler will let you safely increase the voltage a little more. And as always, lower temps are better.

Your memory could be the limiting factor. Have you tried increasing your timings and vdimm? Set your vdimm to the RAM's rated voltage and increase the timings slightly. This should help make your RAM more stable. You could also drop the RAM frequency down a notch by changing the divider (for example, setting DDR2-800 as DDR2-667 in BIOS).


----------



## LoGGi!

^ alternatively to what WBaS said if you have ram with heatspreaders you can blow the vDIMM to .1 or .15 over the rated volts, should gain speed on the same timings. But be cautios and you could feel the memories once in a while to see if they get really hot. and 3.3-3.35 is usually the orthos sabtle clock at 1.4V. So hang in there and good job rickster


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Sounds like you're off to a good start! You can fill out your system specs here.

Welcome to OCN by the way! I think you'll find yourself right at home







Yeah you can join us, your cpu is a 6000+ afterall! Thanks for joining mate.










Thanks bro, I filled out the info as much as I can off the top of my head.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


Ok, here's the update on my OC.

1) 216
2) 15.5x
3) 3348
4) 1.4v
5) 4x
6) Orthos Blend 12hrs
7) 44C during Orthos reported by Core Temp
8) Stock Cooler

All stock voltages and all case fans on low.


Wow, 216 bus on stock voltage? I don't think I can get close to that on stock.

I actually ran Orthos CPU only test, and it only ran for 4 1/2 hours at 3.41. I know you guys say that 8 hours is the officially stable point...so I might need to tone things down a bit. =/

Currently, here's are my settings:
HT bus: 220
Multiplier: 15.5x
Vcore: 1.467 (my mobo goes 1.4, 1.425, 1.467...)
RAM: 733 (from 667)
RAM voltage: 1.95 (from 1.8)
Timing: 5-5-5-15 (from 4-4-4-12)

Any idea how I can improve things to keep my CPU at 3.41? Also, why does it need to be 8 hours?







I never use my computer 8 hours in a row (not counting leaving it idle/screensaver), let alone stress my CPU 100% for that long.

P.S. I don't think it's a RAM issue because Memtest passed fine. If anything, I'm going to see if it's stable at lower voltage: 1.9.


----------



## rickster70

Quote:



Not bad. First thing I noticed is that you ran the blend test. Try running the Small FFT test to stress your cpu more. Most 6000+ aren't stable at over 3.3Ghz with only 1.4v so putting it on Small FFT for a couple hours might reveal instability. It's possible that getting a better cooler would enable you to increase your OC w/o adding voltage, but I find it unlikely. However, getting a better cooler will let you safely increase the voltage a little more. And as always, lower temps are better.

Your memory could be the limiting factor. Have you tried increasing your timings and vdimm? Set your vdimm to the RAM's rated voltage and increase the timings slightly. This should help make your RAM more stable. You could also drop the RAM frequency down a notch by changing the divider (for example, setting DDR2-800 as DDR2-667 in BIOS).


Good call on the Blend test. I ran the Small FFT last night and rather than Orthos failing, the machine rebooted during the 14K. I raised vCore to 1.425 and it's gone far beyond that, currently 3 hrs. Temps are holding fine at 45-46C. I have been looking at the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro. Reviews are stellar! Price is so good, I wonder if it could actually be that much better than the stock. What do you think?

Memory timings are currently at 5-5-5-15-25-2T. ( I should have gotten the 4-4-4-12 version of this memory) How would you suggest I loosen them? Should I go directly to 6-6-6-18, etc or should I change one at a time like going 5-5-?-??-??-?T? Where would you set them to start?
I think I will try the timings and test, then try a small volt bump as LoGGi! suggested and test.

Thanks for all the help! This forum is great!


----------



## smoothjk

From what I've heard/read, the Arctic Freezer 64 Pro is supposed to be great for dual cores (on par with a Zalman 9500), but isn't too great for quad cores. I could be wrong, though, since everyone's system varies.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


Wow, 216 bus on stock voltage? I don't think I can get close to that on stock.

I actually ran Orthos CPU only test, and it only ran for 4 1/2 hours at 3.41. I know you guys say that 8 hours is the officially stable point...so I might need to tone things down a bit. =/

Currently, here's are my settings:
HT bus: 220
Multiplier: 15.5x
Vcore: 1.467 (my mobo goes 1.4, 1.425, 1.467...)
RAM: 733 (from 667)
RAM voltage: 1.95 (from 1.8)
Timing: 5-5-5-15 (from 4-4-4-12)

Any idea how I can improve things to keep my CPU at 3.41? Also, why does it need to be 8 hours?







I never use my computer 8 hours in a row (not counting leaving it idle/screensaver), let alone stress my CPU 100% for that long.

P.S. I don't think it's a RAM issue because Memtest passed fine. If anything, I'm going to see if it's stable at lower voltage: 1.9.


The 8 hours is somewhat arbitrary. The longer it runs, the more sure you can be that it's stable. Supposedly the program OCCT can run for less time to test for the same level of stability. I'm not sure how true this is, but I do prefer OCCT myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


Good call on the Blend test. I ran the Small FFT last night and rather than Orthos failing, the machine rebooted during the 14K. I raised vCore to 1.425 and it's gone far beyond that, currently 3 hrs. Temps are holding fine at 45-46C. I have been looking at the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro. Reviews are stellar! Price is so good, I wonder if it could actually be that much better than the stock. What do you think?

Memory timings are currently at 5-5-5-15-25-2T. ( I should have gotten the 4-4-4-12 version of this memory) How would you suggest I loosen them? Should I go directly to 6-6-6-18, etc or should I change one at a time like going 5-5-?-??-??-?T? Where would you set them to start?
I think I will try the timings and test, then try a small volt bump as LoGGi! suggested and test.

Thanks for all the help! This forum is great!


Most of those reviews are fairly old. Since the Freezer Pro came out there have been a few coolers that I think are better and at a reasonable price. I'm mainly talking about the HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) coolers such as the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 and OCZ Vendetta 2. Those coolers can be found for around $35-$40 and perform on par with the Thermalright Ultras which are sold for $50+ without fans included. Just to give you an idea, I was testing 1.55v at about 3.5Ghz and my Xigmatek was keeping temps below 55C. It's pretty impressive. The 6000+ was not impressive however, my chip is surprisingly unwilling to OC lol.

For the memory, just increase the timings to 6-6-6-18 while testing for max cpu speed to be sure it's not your memory. Once you're happy with your cpu clock then you can try to optimize your timings and RAM voltage.


----------



## rickster70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*
For the memory, just increase the timings to 6-6-6-18 while testing for max cpu speed to be sure it's not your memory. Once you're happy with your cpu clock then you can try to optimize your timings and RAM voltage.


Do you think that the CPU speed is the single biggest factor in the apparent speed of the computer or is there a point where it's better to have a little lower clock on the CPU in order to have tighter memory timings? In other words, will the drop in performance to 6-6-6-18 counteract the increase in CPU speed? How about compared to dropping the memory setting to 667? How important are the other memory timings? There are a lot of other timing settings that can be changed in my BIOS.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


Do you think that the CPU speed is the single biggest factor in the apparent speed of the computer or is there a point where it's better to have a little lower clock on the CPU in order to have tighter memory timings? In other words, will the drop in performance to 6-6-6-18 counteract the increase in CPU speed? How about compared to dropping the memory setting to 667? How important are the other memory timings? There are a lot of other timing settings that can be changed in my BIOS.


It really depends a lot on the individual system. Usually people prioritize as follows: CPU>RAM Freq>RAM Timings. That being said, people usually find their max cpu speed, then ram, then timings. If you look at the mini guide in my sig you may get a better idea of how to do it.


----------



## rickster70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS *
Supposedly the program OCCT can run for less time to test for the same level of stability. I'm not sure how true this is, but I do prefer OCCT myself.


I'm giving OCCT a try. It's showing my temps quite a bit hotter than Orthos. Which one is more accurate? Any tips on running OCCT to test?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickster70* 
I'm giving OCCT a try. It's showing my temps quite a bit hotter than Orthos. Which one is more accurate? Any tips on running OCCT to test?

They both use the same sensors so they should be fairly close. When you're running OCCT try using coretemp too and compare. To test for maximum stability you can put it on a custom test with a higher priority and make sure that cpu is selected on the main screen. The higher priority will speed up your testing, but it will also make your computer less usable when it's running so it's up to you. I've found OCCT to be accurate for temp read outs.


----------



## rickster70

Quote:



When you're running OCCT try using coretemp too and compare.


I did that.one core was reading the same and the other one OCCT was reporting 10C warmer than Core Temp.
Strange.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Sorry guys!I bailed.

Babydoll's laying on the floor raped and abused.I took her cards and her psu.I'm sorry!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*


Sorry guys!I bailed.

Babydoll's laying on the floor raped and abused.I took her cards and her psu.I'm sorry!


----------



## rickster70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


I did that.one core was reading the same and the other one OCCT was reporting 10C warmer than Core Temp.
Strange.


Problem fixed. _"When all else fails, read directions." _OCCT was showing me one core and the CPU temp instead of the other core. Changed settings appropriately and now it matches Core Temp. Anyone know why the CPU temp reading is about 10C hotter than the warmest core? (actually, maybe I know) Is it that the CPU reading comes from the sensor under the CPU, in the socket, which is not in contact with the heatsink?


----------



## smoothjk

Well, I'm up to a fully stable 3.35 (passed 10 hours of Orthos testing). Now, trying 3.36...decided it's too complicated to reach 3.41 stable, and adjusting NB voltage caused my BIOS to fail. Had to switch jumper positions and start from the beginning.

If 3.36 is stable, I'm just gonna stick with that. No 3.4 for me. =/


----------



## rickster70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Well, I'm up to a fully stable 3.35 (passed 10 hours of Orthos testing). Now, trying 3.36...decided it's too complicated to reach 3.41 stable, and adjusting NB voltage caused my BIOS to fail. Had to switch jumper positions and start from the beginning.

If 3.36 is stable, I'm just gonna stick with that. No 3.4 for me. =/

I have not been able to get stable at 3.4 yet, either, but I'm getting closer. With a .25 vcore bump and a .05v vdimm bump I am now testing 3.394. Here it is:

219 Ref clock
15.5x
3394 Core Speed
1.425V vcore
1.90V vdimm (G Skill lists 1.8 - 1.9, my system defaults it to 1.85)
4x HT = 876
DDR2 800
424 Memory clock CPU/8
Timings still loosened to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15

So far this is as stable as I've seen it with a Memory clock of over 419.

Currently running OCCT on it, I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickster70* 
I have not been able to get stable at 3.4 yet, either, but I'm getting closer. With a .25 vcore bump and a .05v vdimm bump I am now testing 3.394. Here it is:

219 Ref clock
15.5x
3394 Core Speed
1.425V vcore
1.90V vdimm (G Skill lists 1.8 - 1.9, my system defaults it to 1.85)
4x HT = 876
DDR2 800
424 Memory clock CPU/8
Timings still loosened to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15

So far this is as stable as I've seen it with a Memory clock of over 419.

Currently running OCCT on it, I'll let you know how it comes out.

Interesting, curious to see how that goes. =)

I think I may have reached the peak with my pc2-5300 RAM, though...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


I have not been able to get stable at 3.4 yet, either, but I'm getting closer. With a .25 vcore bump and a .05v vdimm bump I am now testing 3.394. Here it is:

219 Ref clock
15.5x
3394 Core Speed
1.425V vcore
1.90V vdimm (G Skill lists 1.8 - 1.9, my system defaults it to 1.85)
4x HT = 876
DDR2 800
424 Memory clock CPU/8
Timings still loosened to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15

So far this is as stable as I've seen it with a Memory clock of over 419.

Currently running OCCT on it, I'll let you know how it comes out.


Hey that's pretty good, I wish you the best of luck!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


Interesting, curious to see how that goes. =)

I think I may have reached the peak with my pc2-5300 RAM, though...


 Yeah you're probably right. I'd be fairly happy with your overclock though. I was having a hard time to just get to 3.2Ghz. But I think my problem is the mobo.


----------



## retro41

not a clue what i'm doing but got bored and fiddled about with stuff :/


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcandrew* 








not a clue what i'm doing but got bored and fiddled about with stuff :/

Looks good. Try testing the stability with OCCT or Orthos. Make sure to use the cpu test or Small FTT. Good luck


----------



## rickster70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickster70* 
I have not been able to get stable at 3.4 yet, either, but I'm getting closer. With a .25 vcore bump and a .05v vdimm bump I am now testing 3.394. Here it is:

219 Ref clock
15.5x
3394 Core Speed
1.425V vcore
1.90V vdimm (G Skill lists 1.8 - 1.9, my system defaults it to 1.85)
4x HT = 876
DDR2 800
424 Memory clock CPU/8
Timings still loosened to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15

So far this is as stable as I've seen it with a Memory clock of over 419.

Currently running OCCT on it, I'll let you know how it comes out.

It still wasn't stable. I then gave the vcore another .25V bump, Core Temp reached 50C after about 20 minutes, I turned the top and rear fans to medium and temp drooped to 47C in just a minute or two. I highly recommend this case! (pictures in album) All was going well... but, alas, it failed at about 1 1/2 hours. I am not comfortable with any more voltage to the CPU, 1.45V is my limit, so I bumped the the vDimm to 1.95V. This time it ran for almost 4 hrs before failing. I've now maxed out my comfort zone with voltage. Lowering HT is not an option because 3x would drop
it to about 657. The only thing I can think of trying is to lower the memory setting to 667.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickster70* 
It still wasn't stable. I then gave the vcore another .25V bump, Core Temp reached 50C after about 20 minutes, I turned the top and rear fans to medium and temp drooped to 47C in just a minute or two. I highly recommend this case! (pictures in album) All was going well... but, alas, it failed at about 1 1/2 hours. I am not comfortable with any more voltage to the CPU, 1.45V is my limit, so I bumped the the vDimm to 1.95V. This time it ran for almost 4 hrs before failing. I've now maxed out my comfort zone with voltage. Lowering HT is not an option because 3x would drop
it to about 657. The only thing I can think of trying is to lower the memory setting to 667.

Yeah you could try lowering your ram and see if that helps. Also, you may be able to still use x5 HT. Let us know how it goes. Keep up the good work!


----------



## robbo2

hey im just wondering my windsor chip being a 90mn should take atleast 1.6 volts safely an like 60 degrees should be ok? i mean it is a 90mn


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
hey im just wondering my windsor chip being a 90mn should take atleast 1.6 volts safely an like 60 degrees should be ok? i mean it is a 90mn

I'd say both are a bit high. The most vcore I'd recommend is 1.55v with water cooling and at Max I'd say 57C. 60C is their absolute max, but you want at least a couple degrees for a safety cushion.


----------



## robbo2

Ok thanks for the reply! Just thought that 90mn chips were more robust but you know alot more then me about these chips


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

is this a huge upgrade against a 5200+ windsor?


----------



## robbo2

You would notice a difference but not that big. I actually own both chips I'd say your better of paying the extra bucks an getting a tricore or quad even.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*


is this a huge upgrade against a 5200+ windsor?


Like robbo said, there isn't a huge difference. It's practically the same chip, just clocked higher. I'm sure your 5200+ could OC to about the same speeds as the stock 6000+ or better. Save your money for a different upgrade and just OC your 5200+.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You would notice a difference but not that big. I actually own both chips I'd say your better of paying the extra bucks an getting a tricore or quad even.


owning a tri core, they are good. but i would reccomend a quad.

i had the 6000+ and sold it to get a tri core. the tri I have, dosent clock well at all. i regret getting the tri. only due to poor ocing ability. other than that @2.4 it scores the same as my 6000+ in 3d06.


----------



## rickster70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Yeah you could try lowering your ram and see if that helps. Also, you may be able to still use x5 HT. Let us know how it goes. Keep up the good work!

Lowering Ram to 667 did not make it stable. I'm rolling the reference clock back 1 at a time until I get it good and stable, then I'm going to try tightening up the timings. It's looking like my chip will be happy somewhere between 3332 and 3363. If I can get it stable at 216 x 15.5 (3348) with only a minor voltage bump I will probably call it good and leave it there.


----------



## rickster70

Question for you guys. For purpose of testing can the same results be obtained by nudging the clocks and adjusting voltages in AMD Overdrive? I'm thinking that if your slowly moving your settings and then testing, until you reach instability you could continue to adjust them through the program. Are there any problems associated with using Overdrive that you guys can see?

By the way, I am now 12hrs stable at 217 x 15.5 (3363). Now I need to see if I can bring my memory back up. Would a bump from 4x to 5x HT yield a higher perceived system speed or would raising the memory from 667 to 800 be preferred. I can do either from this point.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickster70*


Question for you guys. For purpose of testing can the same results be obtained by nudging the clocks and adjusting voltages in AMD Overdrive? I'm thinking that if your slowly moving your settings and then testing, until you reach instability you could continue to adjust them through the program. Are there any problems associated with using Overdrive that you guys can see?

By the way, I am now 12hrs stable at 217 x 15.5 (3363). Now I need to see if I can bring my memory back up. Would a bump from 4x to 5x HT yield a higher perceived system speed or would raising the memory from 667 to 800 be preferred. I can do either from this point.


In the past, software overclocking has been looked down upon because it used to be less stable. Programs are getting better now and it's becoming a bit more controversial whether or not software overclocking is any less stable. I'll link you to a recent TomsHardware article on the topic.

Definitely give priority to your memory speed over your HT speed. You shouldn't really notice much of a difference between 4x and 5x, however there is a huge difference from 667 RAM and 800 RAM.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Hey guys I was wondering if I could OC my 6000+ Windsor chip to about 3.2Ghz with a Blue Orb II cooler.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreatBigMouth*


Hey guys I was wondering if I could OC my 6000+ Windsor chip to about 3.2Ghz with a Blue Orb II cooler.










Hard to say. Not all chips will OC the same even if it is the same model number. For example, I have a very hard time getting mine stable at anything above 3.2Ghz even with my cooler keeping the cpu below 52C. Other people can get their chips to 3.2Ghz+ with the same cooler. Only one way to find out, go for it!


----------



## FallenFaux

Windsor 6000+ (89w refresh)
1) Stock: 3Ghz
2) Multi: 15
3) OC: 3.518Ghz
4) Voltage: 1.46v
5) HTT: 235
6) Stability: Just ran 3DM06 (stable enough to play games)
7) Temps: 38c idle; 47c load
8) Cooler: Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer w/ MX-2
9) Motherboard : Foxconn 790GX SB750
3DMark06 link: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

I did get the computer to boot into windows at 3.56Ghz @ 1.62v, but It wouldn't load 3dMark of course. Tried to get it to 3.6Ghz just for fun, but I wouldn't boot no matter what I did


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Windsor 6000+ (89w refresh)
1) Stock: 3Ghz
2) Multi: 15
3) OC: 3.518Ghz
4) Voltage: 1.46v
5) HTT: 235
6) Stability: Just ran 3DM06 (stable enough to play games)
7) Temps: 38c idle; 47c load
8) Cooler: Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer w/ MX-2
9) Motherboard : Foxconn 790GX SB750
3DMark06 link: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

I did get the computer to boot into windows at 3.56Ghz @ 1.62v, but It wouldn't load 3dMark of course. Tried to get it to 3.6Ghz just for fun, but I wouldn't boot no matter what I did


I'd suggest making sure your OC is fully stable. An unstable OC has been known to corrupt system files. 3.518Ghz would be really good on 1.46v so I have a feeling you're not completely stable. I know you said you didn't leave it on 1.62v, but that is way too high for air cooling.

Good luck on your stability testing.







Oh, and welcome to the club


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I'd suggest making sure your OC is fully stable. An unstable OC has been known to corrupt system files. 3.518Ghz would be really good on 1.46v so I have a feeling you're not completely stable. I know you said you didn't leave it on 1.62v, but that is way too high for air cooling.

Good luck on your stability testing.







Oh, and welcome to the club










Well TBH it was a suicide run to get to 3.6Ghz, but by the time I was hanging around the 1.6v range I knew I wasn't going to hit it. I'm still working on the stability thing, after all, the more stable the OC gets the higher my 3Dmark score goes. Thanks for the welcome









Also, I plan on linking some CPUz links when I finally get it stable and I'm sure it as high as I can get it.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Well TBH it was a suicide run to get to 3.6Ghz, but by the time I was hanging around the 1.6v range I knew I wasn't going to hit it. I'm still working on the stability thing, after all, the more stable the OC gets the higher my 3Dmark score goes. Thanks for the welcome









Also, I plan on linking some CPUz links when I finally get it stable and I'm sure it as high as I can get it.


Awesome! Good luck


----------



## GreatBigMouth

I tried overclocking the FSB from 200 to 213. That gave me roughly 3.2GHz, but I got a BSOD while running 3DMark06.








Any ideas?


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreatBigMouth*


I tried overclocking the FSB from 200 to 213. That gave me roughly 3.2GHz, but I got a BSOD while running 3DMark06.







Any ideas?


Moar volts


----------



## smoothjk

Well, I bumped it up ONE more notch to 218x15.5 = 3.38. I know 220x15.5 (3.41) is NOT completely stable for my setup, so I think I've found my limit. Here's a couple of screenshots:










During Orthos testing (max load temps for CPU are 53C):










BTW, my SpeedFan reads weird. The first Temp is the Processor temp...the "Core" temp with the green check mark is the GPU. HD0 is the HDD.

Next steps: A better GPU (4850) and eventually, wait for the Denebs to come down in price a bit. =)


----------



## LoGGi!

I suggest you try coretemp instead of speedfan, speefan is known to be a bit.. unreliable with the newer processors.







Good going guys keep it up


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreatBigMouth*


I tried overclocking the FSB from 200 to 213. That gave me roughly 3.2GHz, but I got a BSOD while running 3DMark06.







Any ideas?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Moar volts










Yes, more vcore. What is your current vcore and temps under load?


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*


I suggest you try coretemp instead of speedfan, speefan is known to be a bit.. unreliable with the newer processors.







Good going guys keep it up


What's the difference between "core temps" and "processor temps"? Cuz in PC Wizard, it gives me processor temps (idle around 33-35, load, 50-53), but the two core temps always seem to be a lot lower. That led me to believe that the temp I should be trusting is the processor temp, which matches with SpeedFan.

If I can go by core temps instead, I'd be idling (supposedly) at about 18-20C.


----------



## LoGGi!

The core temp is the temperature in the direct core of the processor and the processor temperature the temperature of the heat spreader. But with coretemp I mean the program coretemp, it seems to be the most accurate program.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoGGi!* 
The core temp is the temperature in the direct core of the processor and the processor temperature the temperature of the heat spreader. But with coretemp I mean the program coretemp, it seems to be the most accurate program.

Yea, I ask because when I've used coretemp in the past, they only give me those lower core temperatures that I mentioned earlier. Is that reliable enough to go by? Should I disregard the spreader temp and look only at the core temperatures? If so, that gives me a lot more leeway with the vcore...


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoGGi!* 
The core temp is the temperature in the direct core of the processor and the processor temperature the temperature of the heat spreader. But with coretemp I mean the program coretemp, it seems to be the most accurate program.

actually i found hwmonitor was the best for temps.
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


Yea, I ask because when I've used coretemp in the past, they only give me those lower core temperatures that I mentioned earlier. Is that reliable enough to go by? Should I disregard the spreader temp and look only at the core temperatures? If so, that gives me a lot more leeway with the vcore...


You really need to do the research on each program to see how they measure temps and pick the one you'd trust the most. No matter which program you use, you should keep a safety cushion of at least a few degrees. I generally trust the program that reads the highest temps so that I can be sure temps are below the listed.


----------



## smoothjk

I'll just stick with what I'm doing now. SpeedFan and PC Wizard both give me the exact same temps, so I think they're reliable.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Yes, more vcore. What is your current vcore and temps under load?

I've tried chaning the Vcore in the BIOS previously without any luck. It seems my motherboard doesn't allow me to alter the voltage settings. Besides, under constant 100% load, my temperatures already read 47'C.

Currently it's set to 1.26V (According to all software), yet the BIOS has it set at 1.35V.


----------



## LoGGi!

Do you have cool n quiet enabled greatbigmouth? That might effect it or you might have a horrible vdroop on your motherboard(means that the volts you set are not going correctly trough and you lose some power somewhere)


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Yes Cool n Quiet is indeed enabled. Still at 45C on load.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreatBigMouth*


Yes Cool n Quiet is indeed enabled. Still at 45C on load.










If you're trying to overclock, you have to turn Cool n Quiet OFF. BTW, 45C on load (if that's really full load) is a good, low temperature.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


If you're trying to overclock, you have to turn Cool n Quiet OFF. BTW, 45C on load (if that's really full load) is a good, low temperature.


It gets to 45C when I leave it at 100% load on both cores. (With Orthos)

Is it really low enough? I haven't even started my overclock yet.


----------



## smoothjk

I would say you have room for maybe one increment of voltage bump up (wow, that was a horrible sentence).

People generally try to stay below the mid-50s.

Also, voltages you see in BIOS settings and CPU-Z might differ somewhat, depending on your system's current load. But once you bump it up a bit, it should be fairly close. When I was at stock 1.4 in BIOS, CPU-Z showed me 1.37. When I bumped it up to 1.467 in BIOS, CPU-Z shows me about 1.456.


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Only problem is that I don't think I can alter any voltage settings.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreatBigMouth* 
Only problem is that I don't think I can alter any voltage settings.









I'm not 100% sure, but that could have something to do with your CnQ enabled, which I suggested you turn off. Give it a try...I could be wrong, never had that feature enabled before. =P


----------



## Trigunflame

1) 220mhz
2) 15x
3) 3300mhz
4) set @ 1.40v in bios, bios/cpuz show it at 1.44v
5) HT 5x
6) Orthos 8 Hours 
7) 56c
8) Stock
9) Memory is 4-4-4-12-2T @ 2.1v


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


1) 220mhz
2) 15x
3) 3300mhz
4) set @ 1.40v in bios, bios/cpuz show it at 1.44v
5) HT 5x
6) Orthos 8 Hours 
7) 56c
8) Stock
9) Memory is 4-4-4-12-2T @ 2.1v


Wow very nice Trigunflame! When you ran Orthos did you use Small FFT test (that's the one that stresses the cpu the most)? Also, what program did you use to read your temperatures? 56C is definitely as high as I would go.

And by the way, welcome to OCN and the club!







Also, you can fill out your system specs here.


----------



## SentrySkills

1) 330
2) 10.5x
3) 3450
4) 1.55
5) 4
6) 3Dmark06 PRO & ALL 
7) 100, CoreTemp
8) ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


1) 330
2) 10.5x
3) 3450
4) 1.55
5) 4
6) 3Dmark06 PRO & ALL 
7) 100, CoreTemp
8) ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler


Hey welcome to the club









That's a decent OC, but I guess your vcore is pretty high. Have you run a cpu OCCT or orthos test for stability? I've found that 3Dmark06 doesn't stress your cpu as much. For the temp that you listed your cpu is at 100c!? That is extremely high (unless you're reading it in Fahrenheit in which case it is amazingly low). The max temperature that these chips are designed for is around 60C. You'll either want to get much better cooling, or you'll want to drop your vcore. At that rate your chip will fry.


----------



## DaisukeJP

Ok Guys i've ordered my New 6000+ AMD CPU and i got this new system:

MOBO: Asus M2N-SLI
CPU: AMD x2 6000+
RAM: OCZ etc..

BUT..

I've always used Intel CPU's..
and my E2160 was at 1.35v

and now my Bios of new system gives this new system
like 1.4+v ' isn't that to much?

and i've OCd:

CPU multiplier: 15x
220mhz

@ 3.3Ghz right now.
stock cooling.

is 40degrees to much heat? what is bad degree?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*


Ok Guys i've ordered my New 6000+ AMD CPU and i got this new system:

MOBO: Asus M2N-SLI
CPU: AMD x2 6000+
RAM: OCZ etc..

BUT..

I've always used Intel CPU's..
and my E2160 was at 1.35v

and now my Bios of new system gives this new system 
like 1.4+v ' isn't that to much?

and i've OCd:

CPU multiplier: 15x
220mhz

@ 3.3Ghz right now.
stock cooling.

is 40degrees to much heat? what is bad degree?


Welcome to the club









I'm assuming your 6000+ is 65nm? I'm not sure if they use the same voltages as my 90nm chip, but for 90nm 1.4v is stock voltage. Typically people don't go above 1.5v on air and 1.55v on water. For the 90nm max temp is around 60C.

What are you using to test your stability and what are you using to read your temps?


----------



## Powelly

1) 220
2) 15
3) 3300MHz
4) 1.45v
5) 4x
6) Orthos for 11 hours
7) *EDIT* 51Â°C, SpeedFan 
8) Zalman CNPS9700LED

Here's a screenie


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
1) 220
2) 15
3) 3300MHz
4) 1.45v
5) 4x
6) Orthos for 11 hours
7) 30Â°C, Lavalys Everest Home Edition v2.20.405
8) Zalman CNPS9700LED

Here's a screenie 

That's pretty nice Powelly! I wish my chip would do 3.3Ghz at 1.45v







Is that 30C under load? I'd believe that's an idle temp but that's really low for 1.45v with the 9700.


----------



## speeddemongto

what else do I need to do?


----------



## Powelly

30C at full load, my friend. I think Everest has been mucking up my temperatures, when I leave it idle for a few hours @ stock, it drops to 5C, which can't be right. Any suggestions on another program to (accurately) verify my temperatures? I could try cross reference a few - speedfan, coretemp etc..It only started showing me lower temps when I plugged my CPU Cooler directly into the motherboard, not using the fan controller provided...
Your thoughts?


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*











what else do I need to do?


In regards to what? Overclocking your chip, I presume. 
First, fill this out as best as you can 
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

You need to hit Delete when you see the big Gigabyte logo when booting up. Then, scroll down to M.B. Intelligent Tweaker and follow WBaS's AMD overclocking guide until you reach a stable overclock of your choosing.

Regards,
Powelly.


----------



## SentrySkills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey welcome to the club









That's a decent OC, but I guess your vcore is pretty high. Have you run a cpu OCCT or orthos test for stability? I've found that 3Dmark06 doesn't stress your cpu as much. For the temp that you listed your cpu is at 100c!? That is extremely high (unless you're reading it in Fahrenheit in which case it is amazingly low). The max temperature that these chips are designed for is around 60C. You'll either want to get much better cooling, or you'll want to drop your vcore. At that rate your chip will fry.










Yes it is 100 F, It is very stable, I looped 3Dmark06 for 24hours.. that is like 24 hours of gaming. Very stable tho.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


30C at full load, my friend. I think Everest has been mucking up my temperatures, when I leave it idle for a few hours @ stock, it drops to 5C, which can't be right. Any suggestions on another program to (accurately) verify my temperatures? I could try cross reference a few - speedfan, coretemp etc..It only started showing me lower temps when I plugged my CPU Cooler directly into the motherboard, not using the fan controller provided...
Your thoughts?


What do coretemp and speedfan say?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


Yes it is 100 F, It is very stable, I looped 3Dmark06 for 24hours.. that is like 24 hours of gaming. Very stable tho.


You need to drop those temps as soon as possible or your chip will die. The max design temperature is 60C. If you run higher than that then you run the risk of ruining your chip. The easiest way to lower your temp is to either get better cooling (HSF) or drop the vcore.

EDIT: Woops sorry misread it







But still doesn't seem right for a load temp. It seems a bit lower than I'd expect.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


Yes it is 100 F, It is very stable, I looped 3Dmark06 for 24hours.. that is like 24 hours of gaming. Very stable tho.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


You need to drop those temps as soon as possible or your chip will die. The max design temperature is 60C. If you run higher than that then you run the risk of ruining your chip. The easiest way to lower your temp is to either get better cooling (HSF) or drop the vcore.


Read much? 100*F*, not C...


----------



## Powelly

Your hunch was right, WBaS. Here's the screenie showing that Everest displays a temp that's too low.










Next step - try to drop back voltages and thus temps yet remain stable








Gotta love school holidays!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Read much? 100*F*, not C...

Woops lol. And 100F is only like 37C... so that definitely isn't the load temp with the 9700 HSF.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Your hunch was right, WBaS. Here's the screenie showing that Everest displays a temp that's too low.










Next step - try to drop back voltages and thus temps yet remain stable








Gotta love school holidays!

Ah glad you figured it out. Hopefully you'll be stable at lower voltage. Good luck


----------



## SentrySkills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Woops lol. And 100F is only like 37C... so that definitely isn't the load temp with the 9700 HSF.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/39...6400-club.html


----------



## speeddemongto

1) 212
2) 15x
3) 3197
4) 1.312(cannot change with Gigabyte BIOS)
5) 5x
6) Orthos 40 mins no problems
7) 51* under orthos
8) OEM cooler


----------



## robbo2

Powelly, My 6000+ usually loads up to about 55c at 3300 at 1.4 volts using the same HSF as you. Though it is summer an very hot here at the moment.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentrySkills* 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/39...6400-club.html









Exactly what I'm saying SentrySkills. Those screen shots are taken while your cpu is not fully loaded. To get your max temps run OCCT or Orthos on cpu/Small FFT test for about 20-40 mins. By that time your cpu should be heated up close to its load temp.

Please don't take my criticism as a bad thing, just trying to make sure you know what your real max temp is so that you can safely OC.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speeddemongto* 
1) 212
2) 15x
3) 3197
4) 1.312(cannot change with Gigabyte BIOS)
5) 5x
6) Orthos 40 mins no problems
7) 51* under orthos
8) OEM cooler










I noticed in your screenshot that you used the blend test. Try using the Small FFT test to stress your cpu more. You may find that your system is stable in the blend test, but not stable in Small FFT. Good luck









EDIT: Also, have you tried pressing Ctrl+F1 in the BIOS? Sometimes with Gigabyte boards doing so will unlock another BIOS menu.


----------



## speeddemongto

yupp I used F1 to change some of the settings but I read on newegg that my board has no voltage settings lol


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Powelly, My 6000+ usually loads up to about 55c at 3300 at 1.4 volts using the same HSF as you. Though it is summer an very hot here at the moment.


Cheers for that info - it's getting to summer here but it's fcuking raining! I just managed my cables and readjusted HSF too so my temps should be right. Aw cmon, just got my 2nd hal.dll error in 2 days







*RAGE*

Can you get stable at 1.4? If so, gratz







I was testing 1.425v stability and that's when I got BSODed and hal.dll'ed...


----------



## robbo2

Yeah here in south east qld we cop all this humidity an at the moment just huge storms. It's annoying humidity is not helping had to turn OC off got to hot.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436610

Thats the overclock might help you lower you voltage not to sure. Was prime stable for 9 hours @ 1.4 volts. It's a very expensive board though.


----------



## sheenho

As stated in my sig, I'm 6000 windsor user too. I've OCed to 3.25GHz, the stress test on cpu has no problem. But the stress test on ram keep failing. I've set the timing to 5.0-5-5-15. And what can I do to make it stable? I've increased the vdimm to 2.1v and yet it's still unstable.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sheenho*


As stated in my sig, I'm 6000 windsor user too. I've OCed to 3.25GHz, the stress test on cpu has no problem. But the stress test on ram keep failing. I've set the timing to 5.0-5-5-15. And what can I do to make it stable? I've increased the vdimm to 2.1v and yet it's still unstable.


Hey, welcome to OCN and the 6000 club









When you go into cpuz memory tab, what frequency is your memory running at? Remember to multiply by 2. I see your ram is rated for 1066 so you shouldn't be having trouble from your ram. Have you tried running memtest?

What voltage are you giving your cpu and what is the temperature of your cpu cores? I'd recommend using coretemp to read your temperatures as it normally gives accurate readings.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sheenho*


As stated in my sig, I'm 6000 windsor user too. I've OCed to 3.25GHz, the stress test on cpu has no problem. But the stress test on ram keep failing. I've set the timing to 5.0-5-5-15. And what can I do to make it stable? I've increased the vdimm to 2.1v and yet it's still unstable.


I get the same problem from my system. It will pass small ffts all day at 3.4, but it will fail blend all the time. So I run mine at 3.2.


----------



## sheenho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey, welcome to OCN and the 6000 club









When you go into cpuz memory tab, what frequency is your memory running at? Remember to multiply by 2. I see your ram is rated for 1066 so you shouldn't be having trouble from your ram. Have you tried running memtest?

What voltage are you giving your cpu and what is the temperature of your cpu cores? I'd recommend using coretemp to read your temperatures as it normally gives accurate readings.


My memory is running at 408MHz as I did not change the cpu multiplier. One more thing, I cannot change my memory speed to 1066 in BIOS. There is an error stating that 'it is too big' or something like that. So I can just set the memory speed at 800MHz. 
The vcore is 1.45v. Temp for Core#0 is 60-63C and Core#1 is 55-58C under stress. Which one should I refer to?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sheenho* 
My memory is running at 408MHz as I did not change the cpu multiplier. One more thing, I cannot change my memory speed to 1066 in BIOS. There is an error stating that 'it is too big' or something like that. So I can just set the memory speed at 800MHz.
The vcore is 1.45v. Temp for Core#0 is 60-63C and Core#1 is 55-58C under stress. Which one should I refer to?

If you wanted to run the memory at a higher frequency you could drop the cpu multiplier to x14 and increase the reference clock accordingly to get the same cpu speed. To get the same cpu speed you will need a higher reference clock, which will then OC your ram further.

You may need to drop your vcore if you can't drop temps. The maximum temperature for the 6000 is 60C so you want to make sure both cores are below that. Generally you'll want a couple degrees lower for a factor of safety.


----------



## alan760

after some tries i foudn a stable setting
vcore 1.425 BIOS @ 1.44~1.45 under full load
220 x 15
i found the problem, my ram sucks for oc , so put in 667 up to 732
4h prime95, 4h orthos, occt passed.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alan760*


after some tries i foudn a stable setting
vcore 1.425 BIOS @ 1.44~1.45 under full load
220 x 15
i found the problem, my ram sucks for oc , so put in 667 up to 732
4h prime95, 4h orthos, occt passed.


Congrats! How are temps?


----------



## sheenho

I've got another question here. Is it possible that my rams are way too hot and cause the error in stress test?


----------



## LoGGi!

Well.. no but it is possible that they are way to hot because of overvolting or overclocking, I think the voltage on those sticks you run is 1.9 or 2.0v make sure to theck the vDIMM as overvolting ram can HURT its performance. Keep in mind though that even if they feel really hot your body is starting to send "warning this is hot" signals to your brain if you touch something that is 35c or warmer


----------



## sheenho

I see. But I'm still having the same problem. The stress test on ram can never passed 3.22GHz. I've tried to increase the mobo's voltage though. Sigh...


----------



## alan760

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Congrats! How are temps?

running prime occt etc at full load 62~59


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alan760* 
running prime occt etc at full load 62~59

Seems a little hot. The max design temp is 60C, so you need to bring temps down below that. I'd shoot for temps of 55C or less. It's nice to have a few degrees for a safety cushion.


----------



## alan760

i will change my case soon, then will get better temps,
btw
pass the stress etc bla bla bla, 2 hour cs, grid, give me a BSOD after +- 1 hour on Flatout
-.-
i will check if its just the game , or its instable


----------



## 21276

one upgrade from a 5200+? Did you notice any significant increases in performance/gaming? I'm debating getting either a 6000+ or an 8750BE. Would be an easy choice but with an am2 board I just don't know.


----------



## SentrySkills

Wow I need to share!


----------



## rickster70

Progress Report on my OC:

I discovered an interesting characteristic of my board/bios. For whatever reason I set voltages to [AUTO] in bios during my experimenting and discovered that it will set a voltage that I can't set manually. (Don't know if this is a normal thing for most boards or not.) When I set vCore to 1.40 CPU-Z reports 1.392V, when I set it to 1.425V it reports 1.424V. OCCT confirms the same voltages(rounded to hundredths). When set to [AUTO], however, they report vCore at 1.408V.(All other settings staying the same) Once in the fine tuning stage of this OC, that seems to be coming in handy. Here's where I am at now.

Ref. Clock: 216.0 MHz
Multiplier: x15.5
CPU Clock: 3348.2 MHz
vCore: 1.408V
HTT multiplier: x5
HTT Clock: 1080.1 MHz
Memory Setting: DDR 800
vDIMM: 1.87V
Memory divider: 8
Memory Clock: 418.5 MHz
Orthos Small FFTs: 14 Hours No Errors
CoreTemp: Warmest core maxed at 45C
Stock Cooler

Other OC note: 256MB GeForce 6600 OC'd from native GPU clock of 300MHz and Memory clock of 275MHz to GPU 416MHZ and Memory 562MHz
Overclocked using Riva Tuner.

During all this the fan on my GeForce 6600 failed. I moved the lower chamber 120mm Tri-Cool fan into the optional location on the end of the upper drive cage which turns it into a wind tunnel. The fan in this location blows directly on the video card. I then removed the failed GPU fan to maximize airflow over the heatsink. (it is the type that is set right into the heatsink) The only program I have right now that reports the GPU temp is speed fan and it's saying 57C, but it said that before this and I'm not confident that it is accurate at all. However, since moving this fan, the full load CPU temp dropped to 42C (reported after a 2hr session of Orthos Small FFTs on priority 9)

Anyone know how I can get a good reading on the GPU temp?

I'm not seeing any anomalies or instability from the GPU, but I'd like to monitor it.


----------



## LoGGi!

Use rivatuners hardware monitor for a pretty good temp monitoring program on GPUs.


----------



## ricky0456

all new to me this stuff, but thought i would give it a go as you can see from my system specs its running @3315 with 221fsb x 15 multi v core 1.58..volts took this to get it stable ram is @2.0volts. if any one could post settings for this mobo and cpu set up which are stable ie tried and test ie about 3.4mhz as i seem to be at the limit by my standardshttp://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## sheenho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricky0456* 
all new to me this stuff, but thought i would give it a go as you can see from my system specs its running @3315 with 221fsb x 15 multi v core 1.58..volts took this to get it stable ram is @2.0volts. if any one could post settings for this mobo and cpu set up which are stable ie tried and test ie about 3.4mhz as i seem to be at the limit by my standardshttp://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

dude.. i can't even reach 3.3GHz... the stress test keep failing me...








i'm still trying to figure out what's the problem.


----------



## robbo2

1.58 volts? wow


----------



## speeddemongto

my overclock from the other pages did not work,this gigabyte MB is a POS and just keeps crashing with settings unless they are the defaults...
I need my new rig


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speeddemongto*


my overclock from the other pages did not work,this gigabyte MB is a POS and just keeps crashing with settings unless they are the defaults...
I need my new rig










It's cause you can't change your voltages. Man that sucks for you.


----------



## SoloSolider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*


Wow I need to share!


Read the title.... 6000+ not 6400+ I have AMD love just when its in the right place. This is a thread where people on a budget are overclocking their systems.

Your processor still sells for over 250.00 dollars, and you started with 3.2GHz we started with 3GHz.







Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Vortex Shade

Hey guy!
New member of the 6000+ club dropping in to say hi.








All i can say is they're a pain to OC lol








This is the best I've gotten to so far, on stock heatsink/fan.







still waiting for my freezer to turn up.
I'm guessing my ram is holding me back. And my mobo isn't the greatest either.









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452520


----------



## speeddemongto

I need a new motherboard.....lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade* 
Hey guy!
New member of the 6000+ club dropping in to say hi.








All i can say is they're a pain to OC lol








This is the best I've gotten to so far, on stock heatsink/fan.







still waiting for my freezer to turn up.
I'm guessing my ram is holding me back. And my mobo isn't the greatest either.









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452520

How much voltage are you giving it and what are your temps?


----------



## Vortex Shade

Giving it 1.500 volts, refuses to boot at that speed with anything lower









And temps atm are ~40-60C with the stock HSF haven't stress tested it yet, don't think i will til my freezer turns up though.

So far that seems to be as fast as this mobo/ram will let me push it.


----------



## AIpha

1) 220.00
2) 15
3) 3.3Ghz
4) 1.296(CPU-Z) In BIOS I set it to like 1.425...
5) 4x
6) OCCT 1 hr Custom Stress test/High priority.
7) 42c Under load/31 idle
8) Hyper 212/2nd fan installed


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade* 
Giving it 1.500 volts, refuses to boot at that speed with anything lower









And temps atm are ~40-60C with the stock HSF haven't stress tested it yet, don't think i will til my freezer turns up though.

So far that seems to be as fast as this mobo/ram will let me push it.









Not bad. Be sure to keep it below 60C since that is the max design temp. Good luck with your stress test. I'd recommend OCCT, it's my personal preference.

I noticed that these are your first post, welcome to OCN mate!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
1) 220.00
2) 15
3) 3.3Ghz
4) 1.296(CPU-Z) In BIOS I set it to like 1.425...
5) 4x
6) OCCT 1 hr Custom Stress test/High priority.
7) 42c Under load/31 idle
8) Hyper 212/2nd fan installed

Hey that's pretty good









Check your motherboard monitoring program to see if you can get a more accurate voltage reading. Also, is your CPUZ updated?


----------



## Vortex Shade

Well....my freezer turned up today and i attempted stress tests with Prime95, Orthos, OCCT. All would either give an error of some sort or BSOD.









My temps have dropped about 10 degrees with the freezer though so thats good, pity it doesnt seem to want to be nice and stable OC'd on this mobo.









Ohwell looks like ill have to wait to get my DFI board soon and see how far i can push it on a decent board.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade* 
Well....my freezer turned up today and i attempted stress tests with Prime95, Orthos, OCCT. All would either give an error of some sort or BSOD.









My temps have dropped about 10 degrees with the freezer though so thats good, pity it doesnt seem to want to be nice and stable OC'd on this mobo.









Ohwell looks like ill have to wait to get my DFI board soon and see how far i can push it on a decent board.









I've heard lots of good things about DFI boards so be sure to keep us updated! Glad to see that the HSF dropped your temps 10C, that's pretty good.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 

Hey that's pretty good









Check your motherboard monitoring program to see if you can get a more accurate voltage reading. Also, is your CPUZ updated?

Thanks! My version is 1.48. PC Probe reads 1.44. My bios reads 1.41(The motherboard vCore monitor.) I guess I'll just use PC probe for a vcore reading.


----------



## z0d1ac

consider me in...just got one 5 days ago !!! hahah !!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0d1ac* 
consider me in...just got one 5 days ago !!! hahah !!

Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## z0d1ac

deleted


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0d1ac* 
1) 220 Mhz
2) X 15
3) 3300 Mhz
4) 1.248V
5) X4
6)prime95 (3hrs,0 errors), occt(1hrs,0 errors), all games stable








7) idle 39C-42C, load 50C-55C
8) i'm currently using Cooler Master Hyper212









ive tried to oc up tu 3.4Ghz but my system won't be stable, some times BSoD, etc...
Maybe that should help...









1.248v?! I think you need to check that. Stock voltage for my 6000+ is 1.35v. Make sure to post the vcore that you set in your bios, not what CPU-Z reads...
Apart from that, decent OC, temps are fine. In order to get 3.4GHz stable you're going to have to up the voltage, buddy!


----------



## robbo2

I find the 1.248 volts very hard to believe. Some







maybe?


----------



## z0d1ac

oh sorry guys my flaw... the 1.248V is reads in cpu-z... really its 1.3something in bios... sorry for the mistake...


----------



## z0d1ac

1.3something is a mistake, i've checked again in bios... its 1.4V...sorry again...haha







)

why is Cpu-Z reporting it wrong ?


----------



## z0d1ac

1) 220 Mhz
2) X 15
3) 3300 Mhz
4) 1.400V
5) X4
6)prime95 (3hrs,0 errors), occt(1hrs,0 errors), all games stable








7) idle 39C-42C, load 50C-55C
8) i'm currently using Cooler Master Hyper212


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z0d1ac*


why is Cpu-Z reporting it wrong ?


It seems to do that. Maybe someone needs to give it a firm spanking and teach it some etiquette....
The moral of this story - rely on what's displayed in your BIOS over what's displayed in a program


----------



## WBaS

Nice work zodiac! When you test for stability in OCCT and prime, what test are you using? Make sure to use the CPU test in OCCT and Small FFT in prime.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0d1ac* 
1) 220 Mhz
2) X 15
3) 3300 Mhz
4) 1.400V
5) X4
6)prime95 (3hrs,0 errors), occt(1hrs,0 errors), all games stable








7) idle 39C-42C, load 50C-55C
8) i'm currently using Cooler Master Hyper212

It's freaky how me and you have the same setup almost O_O.
Hyper 212..
M2N-E
[email protected]

Depending on your ambient temps, you may want to try re-seating your Hyper 212...I'm getting your idle temps at a full load. Is the room your cpu in hot? and what's the airflow in your case like?(Are you using a 2nd fan on the hyper 212, for the push/pull?)


----------



## z0d1ac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
It's freaky how me and you have the same setup almost O_O.
Hyper 212..
M2N-E
[email protected]

Depending on your ambient temps, you may want to try re-seating your Hyper 212...I'm getting your idle temps at a full load. Is the room your cpu in hot? and what's the airflow in your case like?(Are you using a 2nd fan on the hyper 212, for the push/pull?)


whoa !! yeah, its freakin me out to







well i'm not using a second fan with the hyper212 and yeah my ambient temp here is quite hot, what to aspect, im living in a tropical country


----------



## AIpha

Oh, because I'm getting temps at like 29~32c idle. Although I'm in a basement with a temp of about 23c(When the heaters on since it's the middle of winter.) I like the hyper 212 lol. Seems to take my cpu down to about room temp. Even after Oc'ed.

edit: Have you tried any higher of a OC than that? I REALLY want to reach 3.4 or 3.5.


----------



## z0d1ac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Oh, because I'm getting temps at like 29~32c idle. Although I'm in a basement with a temp of about 28~29c(When the heaters on since it's the middle of winter.) I like the hyper 212 lol. Seems to take my cpu down to about room temp. Even after Oc'ed.

thats good, and also good for your computer's health...hehe... for me, my room and country is freakin hot...








The hyper212 is quite bulky tough...i just bought it about a week ago to replace the stock fan...yeah and its one cool fan.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0d1ac* 
thats good, and also good for your computer's health...hehe... for me, my room and country is freakin hot...








The hyper212 is quite bulky tough...i just bought it about a week ago to replace the stock fan...yeah and its one cool fan.









Yeah it's huge, I had to remove a side fan for it. but it was well worth it.


----------



## smoothjk

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've been in this thread, but I'm motivated to try to hit 3.4. =)

I have the Brisbane 65nm 3.1 version, so it's kind of cheating (the 90nm 3.0 have some difficulty getting to 3.3)...but then again, I have less L2 cache.

Anyhow, I've gotten to 3.38 stable (218, 15.5x, 1.467v). This chip comes with a stock voltage of 1.4, so I don't think 1.467 is too high. I tried an FSB (HT bus) of 220--3.41 GHz--and passed Orthos for 4 hours, but it failed. So to me, that's not stable enough.

But that was with 4 sticks of RAM. I'm now down to 2, so it should help with stability, I think.

I have a question, though. I've seen some people drop their HTT multiplier to 4x instead of the normal 5x. What is the benefit of this? Wouldn't this make the HTT link drop down below 1,000? I thought it was ideal to keep it around 1,000?

(Currently, with 218 FSB and 5x, my HTT link is at 1090.)

If dropping the multiplier to 4x helps, please let me know. I just don't understand that part very well.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


Hey guys, it's been a while since I've been in this thread, but I'm motivated to try to hit 3.4. =)

I have the Brisbane 65nm 3.1 version, so it's kind of cheating (the 90nm 3.0 have some difficulty getting to 3.3)...but then again, I have less L2 cache.

Anyhow, I've gotten to 3.38 stable (218, 15.5x, 1.467v). This chip comes with a stock voltage of 1.4, so I don't think 1.467 is too high. I tried an FSB (HT bus) of 220--3.41 GHz--and passed Orthos for 4 hours, but it failed. So to me, that's not stable enough.

But that was with 4 sticks of RAM. I'm now down to 2, so it should help with stability, I think.

I have a question, though. I've seen some people drop their HTT multiplier to 4x instead of the normal 5x. What is the benefit of this? Wouldn't this make the HTT link drop down below 1,000? I thought it was ideal to keep it around 1,000?

(Currently, with 218 FSB and 5x, my HTT link is at 1090.)

If dropping the multiplier to 4x helps, please let me know. I just don't understand that part very well.


The HTT link usually doesn't cause too much trouble. A lot of the older chips didn't like going above 1000Mhz but the newer ones aren't so picky. Dropping down to x4 won't hurt your performance much, so you could try it to see if it helps.


----------



## AIpha

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455965

Currently running OCCT for stable check.

For some reason it's not letting me put it as a IMG link...


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

I had a 6400+ for a while and I couldn't believe how hot it was. Is this CPU hot too?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0RT3GU1R3*


I had a 6400+ for a while and I couldn't believe how hot it was. Is this CPU hot too?


Er...what would you consider hot?


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

55 idle, 75 load. Yes Celsius.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0RT3GU1R3*


55 idle, 75 load. Yes Celsius.


God no...not even with stock fan...(Even after I OCed it to 3.2 with a 1.4vCore I'VE NEVER seen a load above 56c) Now with the Hyper 212(not lapped or anything) with the thermal grease that comes with it. I have a vCore of 1.5, max temp load is 51c...(With stock fan it idled at about 35c~56c(Oced of course)) On stock clocks it was about 29c~46c.(With stock fan)

Case temp:29c
Ambient temp:18c

Here's a example of the temps during a 24min OCCT test I ran just now.(Tomorrow I'll run a longer one, tonight I don't have the time for the usual hour run.


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

Those were my initial temps with the 6400+. I had talked to another owner and got the same response. I ended up lapping the HS and CPU and swapping out the fan but, I couldn't get the load below 65 (That's what she said!). I also noticed a major lag in that CPU when encoding or archiving. This was with any 6400+ I have come across.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0RT3GU1R3*


Those were my initial temps with the 6400+. I had talked to another owner and got the same response. I ended up lapping the HS and CPU and swapping out the fan but, I couldn't get the load below 65 (That's what she said!). I also noticed a major lag in that CPU when encoding or archiving. This was with any 6400+ I have come across.


Wow...I wonder why AMD would have a CPU that hot...that's just ridiculous. and is that with no OC or anything? It seems like something had to be going wrong there...


----------



## WBaS

I'm pretty sure that's not their design temperature. How many 6400's have you personally seen at those temps? Are the ambients hot?


----------



## denn_is

Hello all,
hows every one in the 6000+ club 2day.? i'm still trin to get to 3.4 but to no avail.!








i think my mobo is smakin a wall at me .








i'll post back some more specs later. but its cool don't need any help right now but mybe i'll ask around later.. 
thanks to all see ya later.!!!!!


----------



## smoothjk

Hmm, funny thing.

I got my CPU to 3.41 GHz. Even checked out in a CPU only hour-long test of OCCT. I was like yay.

Then I rebooted, and I got some kind of booting error related to the North Bridge (which I didn't even touch). I couldn't get back into BIOS, so I had to do the CMOS jumper thing. Weird how it passed OCCT for an hour and then couldn't even boot.

So yea, back to the good ol stable values. =) I've gotten it super stable at 3.38, 1.467v, but I prefer to run it daily on 3.3, 1.425v.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denn_is* 
Hello all,
hows every one in the 6000+ club 2day.? i'm still trin to get to 3.4 but to no avail.!








i think my mobo is smakin a wall at me .








i'll post back some more specs later. but its cool don't need any help right now but mybe i'll ask around later..
thanks to all see ya later.!!!!!









Ok cool. Welcome to OCN mate







And welcome to the club







. I'm not sure how much you know about overclocking, but if you want a good idea of how to isolate you mobo to see if it's the problem, check out the mini-guide in my signature. Hopefully that'll help ya. If you have any questions be sure to ask and good luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Hmm, funny thing.

I got my CPU to 3.41 GHz. Even checked out in a CPU only hour-long test of OCCT. I was like yay.

Then I rebooted, and I got some kind of booting error related to the North Bridge (which I didn't even touch). I couldn't get back into BIOS, so I had to do the CMOS jumper thing. Weird how it passed OCCT for an hour and then couldn't even boot.

So yea, back to the good ol stable values. =) I've gotten it super stable at 3.38, 1.467v, but I prefer to run it daily on 3.3, 1.425v.

That is strange... anyway, it seems like you've got a decent OC for this chip so nice work







I agree with you that the .08Ghz increase for .042v is not worth it for 24/7 use. How are your temps at the 1.467v? Sorry for my poor memory/ laziness.


----------



## smoothjk

Temps are fine, even at 1.467. I have 4 120mm case fans, and the trusty Zalman cooler. Under full load, it peaks at about 52-53C.

At 1.425, it peaks at about 49-50C, so not a huge difference other than rock-solid stability and peace of mind. =)


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


Temps are fine, even at 1.467. I have 4 120mm case fans, and the trusty Zalman cooler. Under full load, it peaks at about 52-53C.

At 1.425, it peaks at about 49-50C, so not a huge difference other than rock-solid stability and peace of mind. =)


Alright cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zatarra09

well I got all the parts in and built my wifes gamer PC today:
AMD 64x2 6000+ 
Xigmatek S1283 heatsink
Asus EAH4850TOP 512m
M3a79-T deluxe
4 gigs Patriot ram
64bit vista
160g OS drive
500gx2 raid 1 storage/games

I havent done more than 3.4 Ghz run on it so far but its been really stable with no setup issues at all
here's a snapshot of CPU and 3dmark06


----------



## AIpha

15.5 multiplier...is that the 3.1Ghz edition?

I got mine to 3.4Ghz. Runs 3DMark06, CoD4, and 24min OCCT test(I plan on running it for an hour once I get off of work tonight.) Highest temp is 52c(See above post screenshot.)

I don't think it's very stable though...My boot-up times seem to be slower.(I'm guessing it's a RAM issue, I should probably lower the frequency, right?) My 3DMark06 score went up by 200 points though...Any suggestions?


----------



## Zatarra09

Yup its the 3.1Ghz version
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103272

the 65nm 89w and I got it for only 76.00 as seen above.

The real story here is the M3A79-T motherboard though. Just go into bios and select % overclock , 5%-->30% and let it make all the adjustments.

I can't sing more praises about this motherboard. When the time comes, I definately will slap in a Phenom II and OC that puppy. If you're on the fence about a good AM2/AM2+ MB, the Asus M3A79-T has alot to offer.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I don't think it's very stable though...My boot-up times seem to be slower.(I'm guessing it's a RAM issue, I should probably lower the frequency, right?) My 3DMark06 score went up by 200 points though...Any suggestions?

If you lower the frequency of the RAM, your 3DMark06 score will go down. By lowering the RAM frequency you can boot into windows at higher CPU clocks and yes your system SHOULD be more stable. I also suggest bumping the CPU vcore to a level that allows your system to be stable but doesn't increase temperatures too much.

In summary, try bumping the vcore first - and if you have to bump it too high/temps are too high; then start underclocking your RAM.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zatarra09* 
Yup its the 3.1Ghz version
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103272

the 65nm 89w and I got it for only 76.00 as seen above.

The real story here is the M3A79-T motherboard though. Just go into bios and select % overclock , 5%-->30% and let it make all the adjustments.

I can't sing more praises about this motherboard. When the time comes, I definately will slap in a Phenom II and OC that puppy. If you're on the fence about a good AM2/AM2+ MB, the Asus M3A79-T has alot to offer.

Zatarra welcome to the club









I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I doubt your cpu is stable at 1.4v and 3.4Ghz. It's nothing personal, I've just seen hundreds of posts on these chips and have a good feeling about their limitations. Have you run Orthos on Small FFT test for any decent amount of time (say an hour or more)? I prefer to use OCCT on a custum CPU test for 2 hours on high priority. I find this really stresses the cpu the best, however on high priority your system may not let you do other things while running the test. Also be sure that your temps are kept below 55C.


----------



## Zatarra09

I ran the AMD overdrive stress test for 2 hours with no hitches.
I played Vanguard (a MMORPG) @ 1920x1200, 16aa, fullshadow effects etc etc for several hours. Havent had one lockup or hitch. I payed for 3dmark06 and ran it over and over with no problems. Dont really feel like paying any more for test prgs.

All in all, I think its stable. Have a free program I should run to stress it out?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zatarra09* 
I ran the AMD overdrive stress test for 2 hours with no hitches.
I played Vanguard (a MMORPG) @ 1920x1200, 16aa, fullshadow effects etc etc for several hours. Havent had one lockup or hitch. I payed for 3dmark06 and ran it over and over with no problems. Dont really feel like paying any more for test prgs.

All in all, I think its stable. Have a free program I should run to stress it out?

Yes both the programs I've mentioned are free and designed for stressing cpu's specifically. I'm not familiar with the overdrive stress test, but 3dmark06 won't stress your cpu as much as OCCT or Orthos. I highly recommend OCCT.

EDIT: I'll post the setup file in a second.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
If you lower the frequency of the RAM, your 3DMark06 score will go down. By lowering the RAM frequency you can boot into windows at higher CPU clocks and yes your system SHOULD be more stable. I also suggest bumping the CPU vcore to a level that allows your system to be stable but doesn't increase temperatures too much.

In summary, try bumping the vcore first - and if you have to bump it too high/temps are too high; then start underclocking your RAM.

Alright, I'll try the vcore increase first. My temps should be alright, under load my temps are:
core 1:46c
core 2:50c

So I think a small bump wouldn't hurt it. But in Cod4 I get occasional spikes(FPS spikes anyways.) Thanks for the help! I'll go ahead and up the voltage and see what it does.

edit: Alright, after getting another fail. I decided to go back to stock and work my way up. I'm currently 30 minutes into a OCCT 1 hr test for a 3.390oc, and I believe my vCore is 1.475 or 1.470. I'm getting a max cpu load of 52c...Meaning I'm approaching the danger zone..(CPU has been on all day, although I highly doubt I'll feel comfortable moving the vCore up anymore.)

Before putting any more stuff up, I want to make sure I have this stable.


----------



## denn_is

thanks .. nice to be in the club!!








well it is my mobo thats hits a wall. can't even get 3.2 on 1.4v stable in prime,occt,orthos. my temps are good. i just found out that when i installed my cpu cooler i used the wrong clip on my (Zalman cs9500a). i was @ 39c idle now w/ right clip 36c / 43c load.








but hey this is what overclockin is all about anyway right.















but i'll try more stuff after.


----------



## AIpha

Currently have it at:
1) Reference clock- 227
2) Multiplier- 15
3) CPU clock - 3.4ghz
4) vcore- 1.475
5) HTT multiplier - 4x
6) OCCT, 1 hr CPU high priority
7) 34c idle. 51c~53c loads.
8) Hyper 212 /w second fan added for Push/pull


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Currently have it at:
1) Reference clock- 227
2) Multiplier- 15
3) CPU clock - 3.4ghz
4) vcore- 1.475
5) HTT multiplier - 4x
6) OCCT, 1 hr CPU high priority
7) 34c idle. 51c~53c loads.
8) Hyper 212 /w second fan added for Push/pull

That's awesome man! I wish my chip would OC like that







. With 1.475v I can only get to 3.2 lol, it's terrible.


----------



## noob.deagle

Well got a new motherboard and a new video card (gtx260







) so i thought id give overclocking another try

well in the end every thing is on default eg multi, ect

1.4vcore
222fsb
3.333ghz fully stable orthos for about 4hours (all games are fine so i think its pretty stable)

might try for higher but temps are still a little worrying but hey it is summer here in Australia. about 50-53 under full load


----------



## AIpha

[email protected] clock on Core temp.I seen that and my eyes got big.

Yeah it took me a while to get it at 3.4ghz. After getting it to 3.4 unstable the first time, I completely went back to stock, and slowly went my way up. I was at 26 multi until I did 3 separate voltage increases.(After a hour of testing for each it took me a while...) But I believe I have it stable.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


[email protected] clock on Core temp.I seen that and my eyes got big.

Yeah it took me a while to get it at 3.4ghz. After getting it to 3.4 unstable the first time, I completely went back to stock, and slowly went my way up. I was at 26 multi until I did 3 separate voltage increases.(After a hour of testing for each it took me a while...) But I believe I have it stable.










Oh you have the black edition where you can change the cpu multi?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Oh you have the black edition where you can change the cpu multi?

Oops, I meant reference clock*, my bad.


----------



## noob.deagle

lol didn't realize that core temp said 5.xxghz i wish it was that fast









Whats the fastest you can get these things to on stock 1.4 volts ? 3.4ghgz ?

dont want to raise the voltage cause of heat


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob.deagle* 
lol didn't realize that core temp said 5.xxghz i wish it was that fast









Whats the fastest you can get these things to on stock 1.4 volts ? 3.4ghgz ?

dont want to raise the voltage cause of heat









I've gotten mine to 3.3 on 1.375(or whichever one is JUST below 1.4) Took me FOREVER to get 3.4 stable.(and I'm JUST below 1.5vcore)


----------



## z0d1ac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Currently have it at:
1) Reference clock- 227
2) Multiplier- 15
3) CPU clock - 3.4ghz
4) vcore- 1.475
5) HTT multiplier - 4x
6) OCCT, 1 hr CPU high priority
7) 34c idle. 51c~53c loads.
8) Hyper 212 /w second fan added for Push/pull


WOw !!! thats impressive man !







maybe ill try your settings, and see what happens


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0d1ac* 
WOw !!! thats impressive man !







maybe ill try your settings, and see what happens









Thanks! Let me know how it works out!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob.deagle* 
lol didn't realize that core temp said 5.xxghz i wish it was that fast









Whats the fastest you can get these things to on stock 1.4 volts ? 3.4ghgz ?

dont want to raise the voltage cause of heat









I wish! lol These chips don't like to overclock







Most of the X2 cores have a maximum clock of 3.3-3.4Ghz. Getting there on stock volts would fairly impressive (and not to mention lucky, after all, half of overclocking is just luck of the chip).


----------



## noob.deagle

well im gonna try for 3.4 on stock







its only 40mhz









wish me luck


----------



## noob.deagle

lol Epic fail!

orthos fail after 10 secs at 3.90ghz. so guess the max for my chip is about 3.360ghz

temps are worrying tho but volts still on stock and its 57-58 load with about 28 degrees ambient temp


----------



## denn_is

is this good for my vcore to move around this much.
this is stock mind you. (vcore 1.36)









thanks 
dennis


----------



## denn_is

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


well im gonna try for 3.4 on stock







its only 40mhz









wish me luck



good luck bro


----------



## HighVoltache

Ive got a AMD 6000 X2 aswell in combination with a GTX260.

*Overclock results:*

Core Speed: 3387.4 MHz
Multiplier: 14 x
Vcore: 1.5000

*Temps:*
Idle 35
Load 50

*3dmark06 Score:*
11927.

*CPU Cooler:*
Thermaltake Big. (air)

Dont watch the voltage of CPUZ the readings are wrong.

GTAIV is still lagging meanwhile i can play Crysis warhead on Enthausiastic (Ultra high) with AAQ 16x. Is this a good overclock?

Image:


----------



## AIpha

Very nice highvoltache. Especially getting to 3.3 with a 14x multiplier. Did you have to lower your ram frequency any?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denn_is*










is this good for my vcore to move around this much.
this is stock mind you. (vcore 1.36)









thanks 
dennis










Well the scale of that plot makes it seem like a bit variation, but it's only changing by .02v which really isn't too bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighVoltache*


Ive got a AMD 6000 X2 aswell in combination with a GTX260.

*Overclock results:*

Core Speed: 3387.4 MHz
Multiplier: 14 x
Vcore: 1.5000

*Temps:*
Idle 35
Load 50

*3dmark06 Score:*
11927.

*CPU Cooler:*
Thermaltake Big. (air)

Dont watch the voltage of CPUZ the readings are wrong.

GTAIV is still lagging meanwhile i can play Crysis warhead on Enthausiastic (Ultra high) with AAQ 16x. Is this a good overclock?

Image:










Yeah not bad. What are you using to read those temps? What program did you use to test for stability?


----------



## HighVoltache

Im using Asus PROBE II For temperature reading. And i use Prime95 & 3dmark 06 to test stability. I didnt had to lower any voltaches on memory.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HighVoltache* 
Im using Asus PROBE II For temperature reading. And i use Prime95 & 3dmark 06 to test stability. I didnt had to lower any voltaches on memory.

Try using coretemp to compare your temperatures. I've found coretemp to give more accurate readings since it reads temps from each cpu die. How long did you run Prime95 and which test did you use? The small fft test is the best for testing cpu stability. The general rule of thumb is your computer is stable after running Prime/Orthos/OCCT for a few hours without any errors.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

I'm still fairly new to all this but this is where I ended up after reading the guides and advice here

1) 262 mhz
2) 13x multiplier
3) 3407 mhz
4) 1.5v
5) 4x htt
6) runs stable using small fft and blend tests in orthos (5 hours)
7) max temp is usually around 55c with both cores tapped out in orthos
8) zalman 9700 and real good case ventilation (CM690) do the trick

cant seem to go any higher and stay stable... suggestions?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


I'm still fairly new to all this but this is where I ended up after reading the guides and advice here

1) 262 mhz
2) 13x multiplier
3) 3407 mhz
4) 1.5v
5) 4x htt
6) runs stable using small fft and blend tests in orthos (5 hours)
7) max temp is usually around 55c with both cores tapped out in orthos
8) zalman 9700 and real good case ventilation (CM690) do the trick

cant seem to go any higher and stay stable... suggestions?










I am thoroughly impressed! You're at 3.4Ghz, 1.5v, under 55C, and stable for 5 hours small fft test. Well done sir. Not really sure if you'll get much higher than that with the chip. What did you use to read temps btw? What's your memory running at?

Welcome to OCN and the club!


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Thank you WBaS







I use Everest Ultimate and sometimes HWMonitor to keep an eye on temps and voltages. As far as memory goes I bumped the voltage to 2.01 and dropped the speed from 800 to 667 MHz. With the overclock it's running at just a tick over 850 MHz with timings at 5-5-5-13


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


Thank you WBaS







I use Everest Ultimate and sometimes HWMonitor to keep an eye on temps and voltages. As far as memory goes I bumped the voltage to 2.01 and dropped the speed from 800 to 667 MHz. With the overclock it's running at just a tick over 850 MHz with timings at 5-5-5-13










Awesome. Can you post a screenshot of cpuz with this overclock? I'd like to see the details. Thanks


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Here ya go. I would love to push it farther but I don't think it's gonna happen







If anyone has any ideas Im game


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


Here ya go. I would love to push it farther but I don't think it's gonna happen







If anyone has any ideas Im game


Looks like you have a good overclocking chip, congrats on your OC!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
Here ya go. I would love to push it farther but I don't think it's gonna happen







If anyone has any ideas Im game

Nice!!! That's what I have mine at...Although I have a 15x multiplier. I just bumped my vCore up to 1.5 to help stablize it. Temps are around 52c under load!!! Nice oc!


----------



## Parental Fornicator

thanks very much guys







Does having a higher multiplier and a lower reference clock make a difference AIpha? Also,I raised my voltage from the cpu to the nb and from the sb to the nb by .1v. Is there any way to monitor where those readings are at in real time? Thanx again use guys


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


thanks very much guys







Does having a higher multiplier and a lower reference clock make a difference AIpha? Also,I raised my voltage from the cpu to the nb and from the sb to the nb by .1v. Is there any way to monitor where those readings are at in real time? Thanx again use guys


Higher multiplier and lower reference clock means that you are running your ram faster and stressing your mobo more. The ideal case is to have the lowest multiplier and highest reference clock so that you are maximizing both your ram and cpu.

Example: If you use x15 multi ddr2-800 ram will be around 750mhz stock. But if you use x14 multi with raised fsb to keep cpu at same speed, then your ram will be running around 800mhz. This option is better as long as both your ram and mobo can handle it.

As far as monitoring your nb and sb, I'm not sure if there is a program that will. I haven't come across one, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Higher multiplier and lower reference clock means that you are running your ram faster and stressing your mobo more. The ideal case is to have the lowest multiplier and highest reference clock so that you are maximizing both your ram and cpu.

Eh, I dunno.

When I had my processor at a lower multiplier with a higher clock, my cpu was slower even though they were both at the same speed.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Eh, I dunno.

When I had my processor at a lower multiplier with a higher clock, my cpu was slower even though they were both at the same speed.


Care to show some proof? I find that very hard to believe. Maybe your system was slower for some reason, but I don't see how the same processor can be slower if the only difference is the clock speed.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Care to show some proof? I find that very hard to believe. Maybe your system was slower for some reason, but I don't see how the same processor can be slower if the only difference is the clock speed.

If it was unstable it could be slower right?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


If it was unstable it could be slower right?


I don't believe so, I think it would run just as fast but crash more often if it were unstable.


----------



## Powelly

To elaborate, if you're unstable because you've made a beefy overclock you will actually be able to run apps faster (take, for example SuperPi 1M) but yes you will be unstable. As a last ditch effort to remain stable on higher overclocks many people drop their RAM frequency but it actually makes SuperPi slower







Best off finding the highest possible clock that you _don't_ need to drop your RAM frequency for if you're after performance...


----------



## Parental Fornicator

huh...based on this information do you guys think I should leave my overclock as is or should I redo it with a higher multiplier and a lower fsb?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Care to show some proof? I find that very hard to believe. Maybe your system was slower for some reason, but I don't see how the same processor can be slower if the only difference is the clock speed.


My normal settings are 15.5 x 213

I went 13 x 253 (not sure but it was 3300 same as my normal) and when I ran 3dmark06 my score was lower by 500. (after reboot ofc)

Is 3456 MHz a good overclock for my Brisbane 6000+? I use 3300 for everyday use ofc, but 3456 for tests and stuff. Any higher and I get BSODs.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

I would say yeah, that's a nice oc Bartmasta.







can you post a screen shot with your settings @ 3.45ghz?


----------



## Bartmasta

The only screenshot of it is my 3dmark06 score

Although the specs were:

223 MHZ
15.5 Multiplier
1.475 Voltage

Idle temps were 11'C and Max were 41'C


----------



## Meekeuk

Hi all,

New here, but not to overclocking.

1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

1) 220 FSB
2) 15x
3) 3300Mhz
4) 1.45v (it runs fine at stock voltage, but i give it extra!)
5) 5x
6) toast x2 (run twice, works well as both cores get 100%), about 3hrs
7) cpu runs idle at 28C/19C and 48C/38C at 100% load
8) Freezer Xtreme Arctic Cooler

The CPU cooler has ripped a massive 10C off both cores while idle AND 20C off both cores while at 100%!!!!

BEST Â£30 i ever spent.

RAM is the PC2-6400 OCZ2FX800C41G (2x1Gb) @ 4-4-4-15 2.0v (supposed to be 1.8v at stock)
Im using the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe but cannot get past 220FSB! Even when I drop the HTT down (even to 1x!)


----------



## Powelly

Welcome to OCN! That's a nice overclock you've got there







Try using Orthos small FFTs test, it's a better test to check the stability of your CPU as it's CPU specific. Otherwise you've got a decent overclock with decent temps







On that note, what program are you using to monitor your temperatures? We'd love to see a screenshot








Furthermore, head over here and fill out the specs on your system.


----------



## Meekeuk

dunno how to post pics. but i can say that now my central heating is on my temps rise 10'c on all. lol.









apart from that, everythings is accurate.









i did run orthos briefly for about 10 mins. n my hottest core did hit 58'c. the other is always 10'c below.

the cpu temp prog i use is "core temp"


----------



## Powelly

Yeah core temp works alright. In order to post pics, take a screenshot (press the print screen button, then go into paint or equivalent and click paste then save the image) and then upload it to a free image hosting site such as Photobucket or Flickr and then copy the


----------



## z0d1ac

Quote:



1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)


I managed to get stable at 3.4 Ghz finally, here' mine.

1) 227 Mhz
2) x15
3) 3405.2 Mhz
4) 1.425 V
5) x4
6) OCCT tested for 2 hours(Mix, High priority) stable with no errors.
7) 38C-42C(idle), 50C-56C(load)
8)Cooler Master Hyper212(one fan)

what do u guys think ? any suggestions or recommendations ? oh, and how long will u need to run OCCT to make sure that ure system is really2 stable ?


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z0d1ac*


I managed to get stable at 3.4 Ghz finally, here' mine.

1) 226 Mhz
2) x15
3) 3405.2 Mhz
4) 1.425 V
5) x4
6) OCCT tested for 2 hours(Mix, High priority) stable with no errors.
7) 38C-42C(idle), 50C-56C(load)
8)Cooler Master Hyper212(one fan)

what do u guys think ? any suggestions or recommendations ? oh, and how long will u need to run OCCT to make sure that ure system is really2 stable ?



Nice OC! Nice temps, but try using the custom CPU test on OCCT instead of the mix. Also, screenie?


----------



## z0d1ac

oh yeah, i'm kindda want to put some scree shots, but i'm to lazy to upload them, heheh







... but this is not my final OC...


----------



## z0d1ac

well here are the images, i managed to put aside my laziness









http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pimage2zj8.png


----------



## Powelly

Very nice!







Next time try custom CPU test


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z0d1ac*


I managed to get stable at 3.4 Ghz finally, here' mine.

1) 226 Mhz
2) x15
3) 3405.2 Mhz
4) 1.425 V
5) x4
6) OCCT tested for 2 hours(Mix, High priority) stable with no errors.
7) 38C-42C(idle), 50C-56C(load)
8)Cooler Master Hyper212(one fan)

what do u guys think ? any suggestions or recommendations ? oh, and how long will u need to run OCCT to make sure that ure system is really2 stable ?


226
*15
3,390 pr 3.39 ghz. o.o Are you sure it's not 227?


----------



## z0d1ac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


226
*15
3,390 pr 3.39 ghz. o.o Are you sure it's not 227?


yeah its 227 Mhz, my mistake.... i've corrected it... peace !


----------



## Bartmasta

I wonder if I can get 3.5 GHz with my Brisbane... I need 1.5V but then I just get a BSOD when starting up my rig.

3456MHz is good too, right?


----------



## Meekeuk

here's my 1st attempt a a screenie.

My memory bandwidth.


----------



## Bartmasta

What the heck is that? :O


----------



## Meekeuk

U like?


----------



## Meekeuk

here's my cpu temp. both cores 100% after 1 hour burn.

core voltage is (in the bios!) 1.45v










BIOS says VID is 1.45v

Core temp says its 1.35v.

CPU-Z says its 1.552v.

Which do you believe????


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meekeuk*


Which do you believe????


BIOS. This is the actual vcore of your CPU - don't trust any software - you set the value you are seeing in the BIOS yourself...


----------



## h3llkill3r

1) 207MHz
2) 15x
3) 3150MHz
4) 1.4125v
5) HT 4X
6) never tried any tests but never had crashes in games after playing about 7 hours straight
7) 43C max under load measuser by everest and pc wizard 2008
8) Stock Cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465799

I'm still trying to get higher clocks as i'm stuck with the motherboard :/


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r* 
1) 207MHz
2) 15x
3) 3150MHz
4) 1.4125v
5) HT 4X
6) never tried any tests but never had crashes in games after playing about 7 hours straight
7) 43C max under load measuser by everest and pc wizard 2008
8) Stock Cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465799

I'm still trying to get higher clocks as i'm stuck with the motherboard :/

Is that the voltage from CPU-Z or your BIOS? You should be able to achieve much higher OC's if that was the voltage you set in the BIOS. As for testing, try OCCT or Orthos. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## DaisukeJP

I OC to around 3.3Ghz to..

but I don't see any FPS increases in games..

how come?

My 8600GT Is so extreme OC'd that it's 1.5x faster as a GTS


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*


I OC to around 3.3Ghz to..

but I don't see any FPS increases in games..

how come?

My 8600GT Is so extreme OC'd that it's 1.5x faster as a GTS


Probably because you're GPU limited. Get rid of that piece of junk 8600GT.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

So I ended up up redoing my overclock and so far this is the max i can get stable with a 15x multiplier...anyone know what the stock voltage and what a safe increase in voltage to the northbridge and southbridge would be? My mobo only shows a value to increase by and not where it's really at.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
So I ended up up redoing my overclock and so far this is the max i can get stable with a 15x multiplier...anyone know what the stock voltage and what a safe increase in voltage to the northbridge and southbridge would be? My mobo only shows a value to increase by and not where it's really at.

Stock voltage of what? NB? I believe stock voltage for the earlier version of the 6000+ is 1.35v, but as for your NB - that should depend on your motherboard...


----------



## robbo2

I Think I know why I am stuck at 3.3 with this chip. I can't lower my ht. I change it to 4x in the bios but nothing actually happens!!! GAHHHH 
Think I need to put my 9850 into the sb750 board an the 6000+ into my sig rig.


----------



## h3llkill3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Is that the voltage from CPU-Z or your BIOS? You should be able to achieve much higher OC's if that was the voltage you set in the BIOS. As for testing, try OCCT or Orthos. Let us know how it goes...



I took the voltage from cpu-z and from bios it's likely the same. Don't know why but i can only reach that :/ now i'm trying to decrease the multiplier maybe i will reach something higher. I would like to reach atlest 3.3-3.4 as it will be a good clock









EDIT: is there a reason why my cpu is using that high voltage?


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Stock voltage of what? NB? I believe stock voltage for the earlier version of the 6000+ is 1.35v, but as for your NB - that should depend on your motherboard...


 that's exactly what I was asking








I'm trying to find out how much juice I can throw at it without blowing it up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


BIOS. This is the actual vcore of your CPU - don't trust any software - you set the value you are seeing in the BIOS yourself...


So does that mean even though I set my cpu vcore to 1.45 and I show almost 1.6 I'm really at 1.45?


----------



## Powelly

Yes, if it shows 1.6v in CPU-z but you've set 1.45v in BIOS then you really are at 1.45v...

Also, with my GB M52 by pressing CTRL-F1 to get to the advanced options and going to NB voltage, I think it's just a (+0.2v) etc and the higher voltage bumps are in red, signifying danger...

I cbf checking right now but I'll pm you later...Just got home from a long arse shift at Maccas...

EDIT: When I was trying for suicide runs to reach 3.53GHz (see sig) I found bumping NB voltage actually does help, and if you're trying to see the highest voltage you can boot into may I suggest dropping the frequency of your RAM to the lowest possible, allows higher CPU clocks. But if you're trying for best performance don't do that - it really messes up your SuperPi times (speaking from experience here







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r* 
now i'm trying to decrease the multiplier maybe i will reach something higher. I would like to reach atlest 3.3-3.4 as it will be a good clock








is there a reason why my cpu is using that high voltage?

Try following WBas's AMD CPU/RAM Overclocking "Mini-Guide", it should point you in the right direction as far as overclocking this CPU goes, especially concerning your ideal multiplier...
I've got no idea why your CPU is using such a high voltage, try restoring to safe settings in your BIOS and overclock again following the aforementioned guide. Good luck


----------



## vortex72

see below for my new rig. Amazing how fast it is and I got everything for 300bucks @ newegg.


----------



## Powelly

Good work, I like the GPU! Looks like your fairly new to OCN, welcome! Also, try fill out your sig rig with a bit more detail if you can, i.e. motherboard model, xp version (home, pro), PSU, Case, Monitor - it's all there









Also, I see you've already overclocked the CPU, do you mind filling in this so the rest of us can see?

1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

Cheers, and welcome to the club! ~Powelly


----------



## vortex72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Good work, I like the GPU! Looks like your fairly new to OCN, welcome! Also, try fill out your sig rig with a bit more detail if you can, i.e. motherboard model, xp version (home, pro), PSU, Case, Monitor - it's all there









Also, I see you've already overclocked the CPU, do you mind filling in this so the rest of us can see?

1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

Cheers, and welcome to the club! ~Powelly


Reference clock 215mhz
15.5 multi
3332.5ghz
1.425vcore
1075 HT
Prime95 stable for 35minutes(this usually fails within 15minutes if unstable)
CPU burn in stable for 15 test loops
Max temp 57C during Prime(stock cooler, stock grease








34 idle C

It has been over 3 years since I upgraded. I had an old 3200+ s754 with a 6800gt. This made a HUGE difference and since I just did a mobo/cpu/ram/graphics transplant it only cost me 300bucks! (the MSI 9800GT o/c was on sale for 114.00 at newegg. comes stock o/c at 660mhz core) I'm happy with my 'budget beast'

Any suggestions on my overclock? I think I'm pretty close to max. I failed at prime the first time at 3.3ghz, but then I disabled spread spectrum and went up .25v and its stable now.
Hope this helps.. any suggestions?


----------



## lolhax

I'll get in on it







.

1) 213 MHz
2) 15.5x
3) 3303 MHz
4) Not entirely sure. I can't set the vCore on this board, CPU-Z reports 1.40v but idk.
5) HTT 5x
6) Not yet stability tested but everything has been working fine including games, no crashes. Runs through Pi as well.
7) Haven't bothered to look / test.
8) AMD Heatpipe Cooler

As you can see by the multi, mine is a Brisbane. My board won't let me push it any further, it just whines about how it thinks it's not stable. Stupid board -_-.


----------



## Powelly

Smart board







This is probably because you haven't changed the voltage of your CPU, seeing as you don't know. Look for something in the overclocking section of your BIOS (M.I.T {Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker} on Gigabyte boards) along the lines of "CPU Voltage", stock for mine is 1.35v. By raising the voltage you can get higher overclocks








Like I told Vortex, follow WBas's guide...


----------



## DaisukeJP

Guys wich One is better for OC?

the windsor 2MB cache one..

or he brisbane 1mb one?

or was is 1mb and 512kb? 

anywayz need a reply


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP* 
Guys wich One is better for OC?

the windsor 2MB cache one..

or he brisbane 1mb one?

or was is 1mb and 512kb? 

anywayz need a reply

After analyzing various sources, I have come to the conclusion that the Windsor is better for overclocking but has higher temperatures as it is 90nm vs the 65nm Brisbane. May I suggest you buy a decent CPU Cooler if you plan on overclocking the 6000+
Again, the Windsor is better for overclocking than the Brisbane.
check here and here.

Btw, the Windsor is 90nm 2x1MB Cache and the Brisbane is 65nm 2x512MB Cache. I believe the Brisbane comes with a default clock of 3.1GHz too. Hope I've helped you


----------



## h3llkill3r

Powelly i noticed you have SP3 from the cpu-z proof. Is there any difference in overclocking as i'm using SP2.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*


Powelly i noticed you have SP3 from the cpu-z proof. Is there any difference in overclocking as i'm using SP2.


I certainly do have SP3. I have overclocked the AMD X2 6000+ Windsor on XP Home (SP2 & 3), XP Pro (SP3), Vista and Ubuntu - I have noticed very little difference in how high you are able to overclock. My conclusion - your overclocking depends strongly, if not SOLELY on your hardware...


----------



## h3llkill3r

I'm ocing and when i reach 230 fsb and the pc restarts well and when it comes to boot from the HDD it tells me to restart and select a proper device to boot from.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*


I'm ocing and when i reach 230 fsb and the pc restarts well and when it comes to boot from the HDD it tells me to restart and select a proper device to boot from.


I'm assuming because you have a link in your sig to WBas's AMD overclocking mini-guide (give him some rep btw) you've completed the guide yourself and have thus isolated your FSB, correct? Even so, I'm pretty sure 230 is a rather low FSB speed to lock you out at. So, here comes the same old advice - up your CPU vcore, it's pretty much that simple. But the "please select boot device" sounds a bit weird, mine just blue screens at the windows loading screen...


----------



## h3llkill3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


I'm assuming because you have a link in your sig to WBas's AMD overclocking mini-guide (give him some rep btw) you've completed the guide yourself and have thus isolated your FSB, correct? Even so, I'm pretty sure 230 is a rather low FSB speed to lock you out at. So, here comes the same old advice - up your CPU vcore, it's pretty much that simple. But the "please select boot device" sounds a bit weird, mine just blue screens at the windows loading screen...


I adjusted the vCore auto for now. but same happens :/

I'm only reaching this :S

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468518


----------



## Powelly

Fill out the sheet:
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)


----------



## h3llkill3r

1) 210
2) x15
3) 3150Mhz
4) 1.392
5) x5
6) Orthos for 15 minutes
7) max temp 58 while running orthos
8) stock cooler with 120mm fan modified on it


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r* 
1) 210
2) x15
3) 3150Mhz
4) 1.392
5) x5
6) Orthos for 15 minutes
7) max temp 58 while running orthos
8) stock cooler with 120mm fan modified on it

Good to see you can run orthos for a bit, but - WOAH - very warm CPU. You might want to re-adjust your HSF - actually, buy an aftermarket CPU cooler. I can't see why your clock is so low, my only suggestion is trying a higher voltage such as 1.425-1.45v and seeing how high you can get your FSB at the 15x multi, but watch your temps! 58C is very hot for such a low overclock - what software are you using?


----------



## h3llkill3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Good to see you can run orthos for a bit, but - WOAH - very warm CPU. You might want to re-adjust your HSF - actually, buy an aftermarket CPU cooler. I can't see why your clock is so low, my only suggestion is trying a higher voltage such as 1.425-1.45v and seeing how high you can get your FSB at the 15x multi, but watch your temps! 58C is very hot for such a low overclock - what software are you using?

Program to measure temps? I'm using core temp and everest.

Adjusted the cpu fan speed settings and now max temp is 51









Can't go higher than this clock as else the orthos test fails or a blue screen appears







but a 3.15Ghz Dual Core isn't bad


----------



## Powelly

But a 150Mhz increase? I'm sure your CPU can do better, don't give up just yet. Max recommended voltage for the 6000+ on air cooling is 1.5v, may I suggest you get a decent CPU cooler first, such as the Zalman 9700LED. Then you can bump your voltage and go nuts! But, if you're happy with your overlock then congratulations


----------



## h3llkill3r

a 3.15Ghz cpu dual is good. If i try to get it faster it would me more than good. The thing is that a Zalman 9700LED doesn't fit in my case







it crashes with my 120mm side fan.

I'm thinking that the mobo is not letting me get a good clock









This is the link of my mobo:

Asus M2V

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...71&modelmenu=1


----------



## DaisukeJP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r* 
a 3.15Ghz cpu dual is good. If i try to get it faster it would me more than good. The thing is that a Zalman 9700LED doesn't fit in my case







it crashes with my 120mm side fan.

I'm thinking that the mobo is not letting me get a good clock









This is the link of my mobo:

Asus M2V

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...71&modelmenu=1


that indeed is not a OC board.
to be honest, i've OC'd my x2 6000+ to like 3.4Ghz stable..

but i didn't really noticed some performance increases in games..

was pretty weird


----------



## Powelly

You don't really notice much increase in a CPU overclock when playing games - when playing a PC game you'd notice more difference from an overclocked GPU than a CPU, as you'd get higher fps. The only thing you'd notice with a CPU overclock is number-crunching stuff - i.e. SuperPi times will have lowered, and MAYBE the windows loading screen by a bit; but not as noticeable as installing more/faster RAM.


----------



## h3llkill3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP* 
that indeed is not a OC board.
to be honest, i've OC'd my x2 6000+ to like 3.4Ghz stable..

but i didn't really noticed some performance increases in games..

was pretty weird


yeah i know







dw but soon going to get an x58 mobo with an intel quad or maybe i7 and 2*4870x2 for Crossfire


----------



## ChewyydaGalka

Woot add me to the club! XD Just got my Rig running smooth ! woot!


----------



## h3llkill3r

OMGGGGGG great oc ChewyydaGalka. I think that your is the max oc for now.


----------



## DaisukeJP

Guys do the 6000+ bottleneck system?


----------



## Bartmasta

How much can I push my 6000+? I got it to 3456 MHz, but I want 3500. Although at 1.5V I get a BSOD at start up...

Chewyyda what 6000+ is that? Windsor or Brisbane?


----------



## Powelly

Bart, I recall from a few pages back you said you've got the Brisbane. This CPU isn't as good to overclock as the Windsor, although your temperatures will be lower. You might have found your max overclock. Mind you, I've got the Windsor and can't boot past 3.53GHz (I believe 1.5 or 1.55v) without getting BSOD. Although you've got a CPU cooler, because it's air I wouldn't raise your CPU vcore past 1.55v. If you're going for a suicide run, put max volts and underclock your RAM.

Good luck mate







And merry christmas to all


----------



## ChewyydaGalka

I have the Windsor running on Xp 64-bit.


----------



## B-rad G.

add me to the club. i have the Windsor running at stock 3.0GHz, but hope to get a new CPU cooler soon.







temps are 38C idle (CoreTemp) and around 55C on 100% Load with the stock cooler on it in a CoolerMaster 690 nVidia Edition case. room temperature is currently 22.7C so hopefully santy brings me the zalman cpu cooler so i can see some numbers change


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


add me to the club. i have the Windsor running at stock 3.0GHz, but hope to get a new CPU cooler soon.







temps are 38C idle (CoreTemp) and around 55C on 100% Load with the stock cooler on it in a CoolerMaster 690 nVidia Edition case. room temperature is currently 22.7C so hopefully santy brings me the zalman cpu cooler so i can see some numbers change










55C load at stock voltage?







That's pretty high...What program are you using to put load on the CPU?
Also, by Zalman CPU Cooler do you mean the Zalman CNPS9700LED? Because if you do, good choice! It's a fantastic CPU cooler, never had a problem with it. For best results, unplug it from the fan controller and plug it straight into your motherboard - the fan controller doesn't utilise the full power of this beast...


----------



## B-rad G.

ok so the voltage thing has me confused. in BIOS its set to 1.400V and another page in the BIOS reads it as 1.43V. Now when i load into Windows (Vista 32-bit) CPU-Z tells me 1.296V. Asus PC Probe reads anywhere from 1.41-1.45V and shows different temperatures than CoreTemp (about 1-3C higher.) the program used to stress the cores is Orthos with settings of Small FFTs Priority 9.

and yes i was referring to that particular zalman cpu cooler







.


----------



## Powelly

Programs such as CPU-Z seem to be rather inaccurate at reading your CPU voltage. That two different readings in your BIOS is a bit puzzling. Have another look and write back on what pages the entries are, and exactly what they say (i.e. CPU Voltage: 1.45v on Overclocking page)

Cheers,
Powelly...


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Bart, I recall from a few pages back you said you've got the Brisbane. This CPU isn't as good to overclock as the Windsor, although your temperatures will be lower. You might have found your max overclock. Mind you, I've got the Windsor and can't boot past 3.53GHz (I believe 1.5 or 1.55v) without getting BSOD. Although you've got a CPU cooler, because it's air I wouldn't raise your CPU vcore past 1.55v. If you're going for a suicide run, put max volts and underclock your RAM.

Good luck mate







And merry christmas to all










Thanks for the reply. Although I had 3.5GHz before, but I got a BSOD from doing that while running 3dmark06.


----------



## meodowla

O.C to 3.3GHz 220x15=3300


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meodowla* 
O.C to 3.3GHz 220x15=3300

Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the club!









Fill out this list:
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Hey there I'm new here. I think my system is running hot 42 idle and 65 load tested with occt.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiidoggy49120*


Hey there I'm new here. I think my system is running hot 42 idle and 65 load tested with occt.


Welcome to OCN, mate! And welcome to the AMD X2 6000+ club








Head over here and fill out the specs on your system the rest of us know what kind of hardware and software you're using.

On that note, are you using the stock CPU Heatsink/Fan? Those temps are awfully high for what I assume to be stock clock. You might want to readjust it. Just out of curiosity, do you have the Brisbane model or the Windsor model of this CPU? CPUz will tell you, if not check your BIOS - the Brisbane is capable of a 15.5 multiplier; whereas Windsor is limited to 15.

Finally, if you plan on overclocking your CPU, please fill in the details below.

1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

Cheers,
~Powelly


----------



## denn_is

htt multiplier is this the same as ht speed?
my mobo dose not say htt multiplier. i have ht speed auto,200MHz,400MHz,600MHz,800MHz & 1GHz.









any way what would any of guys go by a software temp monitor or a hardware (lcd display) monitor for your cpu ?
i got both goin and the h/w (lcd display) monitor says {28*c} s/w monitor says {31*c}. how much play should i give the probe for the hardware monitor ? i have the probe just above the CPU part of my heatsink. just under the heat pipes. Zalman cs9500a has little gaps were the heat pipes meet the copper plate touching the cpu. got the probe slid nice and snug in between the pipe just above & just about the middle of the cpu. mind you the fans goodness dose not hit this plate. i think this is a good place for a probe. NO ?


----------



## Powelly

Well, your HT link (frequency) actually tells you your HTT multiplier - different speeds are equivalent to the multi by *I believe* dividing the speed by something....
For example, I think 800MHz HT link is equal to a HTT multi of 4x
Also, it's kind of hard not to get HT and HTT confused - here it is nice and simple...

"HyperTransport (HT), formerly known as Lightning Data Transport (LDT), is a bidirectional serial/parallel high-bandwidth, low-latency computer bus. The technology is used by AMD..."

"Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) is Intel's trademark for their implementation of the simultaneous multithreading technology on the Pentium 4 microarchitecture."

Dunno why it's called a HTT multi, kind of confusing but there you go









As for your probe, that will tell you the ambient temp of your CPU, not the temperature of each core - hence why the probe isn't the greatest idea. Stick to everest or equivalent to tell you your _actual_ CPU core temps...


----------



## denn_is

thanks for your help.


----------



## noob.deagle

well i give up on my chip i've reached a disappointing oc limit







i've posted this pic b4 but i tried more and I'm totally stuck now so this is the final oc for me
















and for the hell of it a pic of my rig







max temps are about 58-60 on a 30 degree day









ROFL those monitors look hell bad in photos :S time for replacement i think









(spot the iriver spinn







imported from Korea don't sell them in Australia







)


----------



## Powelly

Cables galore! Nice setup though, love the case








Anyhoo, yesm the 6000+ is a rather disappointing overclocker, will definately be swapping to Intel for my next rig.


----------



## robbo2

3.36 @ 1.4 volts is a good overclock for this chip! Don't be to down on it man.


----------



## Yukss

Well guys. i fanally oced my 6000 to 3.425 ghz quiet stable, thanks to phyclone who helps me a lot to do that

I found a hidden panel in the bios, so i could put the HT at x4, the fps at 228 and the mult ratio at 15x XD










ps. i decided to make a "new thread" cuz i know there are a lot amd 6000 here.. this is agresive oc. (i think)


----------



## Powelly

Good work mate!
Would you mind filling out the list on page one? I'll paste it here:
1) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)


----------



## Yukss

1) 228
2) x15
3) 3425Mhz
4) 1.45
5) x4
6) PRIME for 60 minutes
7) max temp 40CÂº while running PRIME
8) On water


----------



## Yukss

HERE another way to do it...


----------



## Sailem

3.4ghz running at a good 28C idle 36 full load. nice and stable.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sailem*


3.4ghz running at a good 28C idle 36 full load. nice and stable.










Very very nice!!! Can I get an Ambient temp though?


----------



## Meekeuk

Hi all,

Managed to get my CPU upto 3.45Ghz (230FSBx15) stable.

BUT havin trouble gettin the HT past 3x

CPU voltage is set in BIOS to 1.45V but CPU-Z reports it at a massive 1.552v!!!!









HELP!

PS. gone back to 3.3Ghz (220FSBx15) HT 5x.
CPU voltage set in BIOS to 1.4v but CPU-Z reports it as 1.504v


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meekeuk* 
Hi all,

Managed to get my CPU upto 3.45Ghz (230FSBx15) stable.

BUT havin trouble gettin the HT past 3x

CPU voltage is set in BIOS to 1.45V but CPU-Z reports it at a massive 1.552v!!!!









HELP!

PS. gone back to 3.3Ghz (220FSBx15) HT 5x.
CPU voltage set in BIOS to 1.4v but CPU-Z reports it as 1.504v









do your mobo has cool and quiet option ?

in my case i set the vcore at 1.4v and in gpuz the vcore jumps up and down..

try this config:


----------



## Sailem

AIpha said:


> Very very nice!!! Can I get an Ambient temp though?[/QUOTE
> 
> room temp is 72F


----------



## robbo2

Been playing with this chip a bit tonight.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=475251

It's used in my folding rig.


----------



## ChewyydaGalka

So are we going to consolidate these scores and make a Top 10 ? XD


----------



## Yukss

yeah why not ?..


----------



## Meekeuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


do your mobo has cool and quiet option ?

in my case i set the vcore at 1.4v and in gpuz the vcore jumps up and down..


cool n quiet is disabled.

dropped BIOS VID down from 1.45v to 1.4v and is stable at 220fsb.

Have you tried changing your ram from 2T to 1T. This gives a huge boost in RAM bandwidth!!


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meekeuk* 
cool n quiet is disabled.

dropped BIOS VID down from 1.45v to 1.4v and is stable at 220fsb.

Have you tried changing your ram from 2T to 1T. This gives a huge boost in RAM bandwidth!!









how do i do that bro ?


----------



## robbo2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=475694

Can't really seem to push it much further.


----------



## Meekeuk

The 1T 2T is in the RAM settings. (well it is on my mobo BIOS)

Its the CT setting, also called the Command Timing.

It is always set to 2T, which is the ULTRA compatible mode.

Most ram nowadays can support the 1T, BUT BE REALLY CAREFUL WHEN OCing!!!!

Most "cheap" ram can OC ok, but will not OC at 1T.

As always, change n soak test.

My bandwidth changed dramatically when I went from 2T to 1T.

I will change nothing on my PC. Just change from 1T to 2T n post screenies from sisoft.

May take a day or 2 to post em. Bear with me.


----------



## Tjingsted

I want to join before i get a Phenom II.
I will always remember my Trusty old 6000+ 125w 90 nm chip









1) Reference clock: 300
2) Multiplier: 11
3) CPU clock: 3300
4) vcore: 1,49
5) HTT multiplier: x5
6) Stability test & time run: OCCT 1h constant CPU stress
7) Temp while running test & program used: Idle 28 / Load 34
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any): Water Cooling EK Supreme + radiator 240mm with 2x 120mm fan.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Programs such as CPU-Z seem to be rather inaccurate at reading your CPU voltage. That two different readings in your BIOS is a bit puzzling. Have another look and write back on what pages the entries are, and exactly what they say (i.e. CPU Voltage: 1.45v on Overclocking page)

Cheers,
Powelly...

sorry its been a while. been out of town and the holidays (yadda yadda). the only thing i recall off the top of my head with those pages in the BIOS is Jumper Free Configuration (where the vCore is set to 1.400v) and Hardware Monitor (where the vCore is reading as 1.43v). ill get the exact pages and everything to you sometime later tomorrow after i get off work. but as for now im enjoying my Vista 64-bit (xmas) and looking forward to getting this PC TV card (xmas) up and going. also looking to do a few other rig updates here in the next few months. thank you for the help so far


----------



## deviljamez

I tried to OC my cpu past 3.3ghz but it doesnt really like it, i have had 3.420ghz before but it is a little unstable- would it be much more stable if i upped the voltage slightly and put the HT link at X4- i was wondering if any of you guys new if changing the HT link would have much effect- I am not particularly worried about temps due to the volt mod as i ahve the Antec 900 case with 7 fans- also my cpu has a upgraded Heatsink with fan control so should be ok.- thanks


----------



## denn_is

this is as far as i can go.


















man this mobo sux for oc'in.:swearing:


----------



## deviljamez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deviljamez* 
I tried to OC my cpu past 3.3ghz but it doesnt really like it, i have had 3.420ghz before but it is a little unstable- would it be much more stable if i upped the voltage slightly and put the HT link at X4- i was wondering if any of you guys new if changing the HT link would have much effect- I am not particularly worried about temps due to the volt mod as i ahve the Antec 900 case with 7 fans- also my cpu has a upgraded Heatsink with fan control so should be ok.- thanks

Btw im pretty new to this site so hopefully il start putting up some numbers


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deviljamez* 
Btw im pretty new to this site so hopefully il start putting up some numbers









Hey welcome to OCN and the club!









If there's anything we can do to help ya OC let us know. I'm not sure how familiar you are with overclocking, but feel free to check out the OC guides in the AMD General section and the mini guide in my signature. Good luck


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denn_is* 
this is as far as i can go.









man this mobo sux for oc'in.:swearing:

3255Mhz? You serious?

Wow that mobo sucks then.

I run stable at 3.3 and had mine at 3.45.


----------



## denn_is

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
3255Mhz? You serious?

Wow that mobo sucks then.

I run stable at 3.3 and had mine at 3.45.









yup i'v tried every setting i can think of in my bios







but no good.
asus M3N78 PRO







SUX. well 3.255 no good either 3203.4 in (cpu-z) is stable.


----------



## Bartmasta

3255 is okay though, 3.4 is kinda unstable for me. I had cool temps and all but I had it crash on me sometimes and it failed my stress test sometimes.


----------



## arman_pier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoGGi!* 
The 6000+ Windsors max out just above 3.75 (you can get it higher but not stable)







a friend has his 6400+ up on 3.8







although he has a SAPPHIRE PURE crossfire mobo so that explains the overclocking $$







im stuck with this crappy M2N4 SLI now that my M2R32 MVP fried =( and this mobo can't get Vcore over 1.35 unless i set it to auto and it won't go over 1.36 =/ so right now im only running at 3240MHz


1) 215
2) 15.5x
3) 3332
4) 4.25 <<
5) 5x
6) stable with no problems
7) temp lowest=42 highest=65!!!
8) stock

yeah, i use the overclocking software >> systool << for my mobo msi-k9n neo -f , the program doesn't detect my mobo and , even regarded my cpu to a athlon 64, but i can even change voltages and multipiers as well









program is free and has a stability test with error detector


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arman_pier*


1) 215
2) 15.5x
3) 3332
4) 4.25 <<
5) 5x
6) stable with no problems
7) temp lowest=42 highest=65!!!
8) stock

yeah, i use the overclocking software >> systool << for my mobo msi-k9n neo -f , the program doesn't detect my mobo and , even regarded my cpu to a athlon 64, but i can even change voltages and multipiers as well









program is free and has a stability test with error detector


65 degrees is way too hot! Try to keep your temps limited to 55C. What voltage are you running at? I highly recommend using OCCT for stress testing your cpu.


----------



## Bartmasta

Has anyone got the Brisbane to 3.5Ghz?

I tried it but I couldn't boot. 3456 MHz is as close as I got. I could've got closer but I didn't feel like trying to get the highest clock.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Has anyone got the Brisbane to 3.5Ghz?

I tried it but I couldn't boot. 3456 MHz is as close as I got. I could've got closer but I didn't feel like trying to get the highest clock.


3.5Ghz is really approaching the limit for the chip. However, I'm sure a few people have got 3.5ghz. I doubt many have 3.5ghz and are completely stable though.


----------



## Nenkitsune

yeah...If I got my chip up to just a bit over 3.5 it would have the world record for the BE-2400. so I'll stick with 2nd place >_>

it took a clockgen in order to hit that speed too and it crashed shortly after saving the validation


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm gonna play around with my BIOS tomorrow or when I have some time and try and hit 3.5GHz.


----------



## Bartmasta

I did it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=478395

Going for 3.6, haha









I reset the PC and tried 3530 MHz. No luck. I thought it was too much so I went down to 3515. Still didn't work. I raised V to 1.5 from 1.475, thinking it would maybe work. Nope. All I got was a BSOD. I tried 3.5 again at the same settings that I had at first but I wasn't able to boot to windows. I kept getting a damn BSOD.

Whatever, I'm still happy.

PS dont stick your finger into a fan


----------



## denn_is

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I did it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=478395

Going for 3.6, haha









I reset the PC and tried 3530 MHz. No luck. I thought it was too much so I went down to 3515. Still didn't work. I raised V to 1.5 from 1.475, thinking it would maybe work. Nope. All I got was a BSOD. I tried 3.5 again at the same settings that I had at first but I wasn't able to boot to windows. I kept getting a damn BSOD.

Whatever, I'm still happy.

PS dont stick your finger into a fan

that's crazzy nice oc though.! we gotta get back on some left 4 dead!!!


----------



## noob.deagle

well i left my X2 6000 and got a phenom 940 today







time to start ocing again
aiming for 4ghz







its really cool compared to the 6000 + but it cost a bundle


----------



## Yukss

my god.. by the moment iÂ´m gonna still having my x2.. at least 5 months, hoping those phenom II drop theirs prices XD, then iÂ´ll buy the second gtx260


----------



## LoGGi!

Just to show where we stand with a windsor and 1.45v 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=482631 







Not able to bench though, Highest benching done for now is 3dmark06 @ 3536Mhz


----------



## Bartmasta

Woah very nice. How did you increase your multiplier? Mine is stuck at 15.5.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Woah very nice. How did you increase your multiplier? Mine is stuck at 15.5.









He has a 6400+ (which comes with a 16x), not a 6000+. Not sure why he's posting in this thread, but it's still impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
He has a 6400+ (which comes with a 16x), not a 6000+. Not sure why he's posting in this thread, but it's still impressive nonetheless.









Oh that's why I didn't notice.









Did you guys every try lowering the multiplier and raising clock speed? When I did that it was slower than the same clock with a higher multiplier.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Hello everyone, been trying to tweak my 6000+ for the past couple of days. Unfortunately my board is a pretty cheap one and not the best for OCing, I didn't do enough research at the time but now I'm learning some







The best stable setup I got is the following:

1) 216
2) 15x
3) 3240 mhz
4) 1.4V
5) HT 5X
6) Ran in Orthos for ~8 hours without any errors.
7) ~50 while running Orthos, usually idles around 33-36.
8) See sig for CPU cooler, bought it without doing enough research but it's decent.

Unfortunately my board only allows me to set vcore at 1.35, 1.375, or 1.4V. This effects my ability to overclock significantly but it's been a good learning process (and practice for down the road). I'll probably end up upgrading sooner than I had originally anticipated due to the knowledge I've gained from this forum. Any comments or suggestions are welcome, I've tried 13x and 14x multipliers a bit and lowering my HT but this is the fastest stable setup I've been able to achieve.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
Hello everyone, been trying to tweak my 6000+ for the past couple of days. Unfortunately my board is a pretty cheap one and not the best for OCing, I didn't do enough research at the time but now I'm learning some







The best stable setup I got is the following:

1) Reference clock
2) 15x
3) 3240 mhz
4) 1.4V
5) HT 5X
6) Ran in Orthos for ~8 hours without any errors.
7) ~50 while running Orthos, usually idles around 33-36.
8) See sig for CPU cooler, bought it without doing enough research but it's decent.

Unfortunately my board only allows me to set vcore at 1.35, 1.375, or 1.4V. This effects my ability to overclock significantly but it's been a good learning process (and practice for down the road). I'll probably end up upgrading sooner than I had originally anticipated due to the knowledge I've gained from this forum. Any comments or suggestions are welcome, I've tried 13x and 14x multipliers a bit and lowering my HT but this is the fastest stable setup I've been able to achieve.

Hey welcome to the club! I'm glad to see that you're learning a lot. I was in the same boat shortly after buying most of my current pc. I didn't know a whole lot about overclocking and didn't really do enough research.

Unfortunately you're right when you say you're severely limited with overclocking. Adjusting the vcore is the second most important setting. Adjusting the reference clock is of course the most important.


----------



## holymalone

Hi
I'm in need for some cooling..
I,ve been tweeking with my machine the past few days and its just getting to the stag of boiling over.
New to all this but i know i little bit.

Hope someone can tell me where i'm going wrong or to improve what i have ..

Thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holymalone*


Hi
I'm in need for some cooling..
I,ve been tweeking with my machine the past few days and its just getting to the stag of boiling over.
New to all this but i know i little bit.

Hope someone can tell me where i'm going wrong or to improve what i have ..

Thanks


Which 6000+ do you have

Brisbane or Windsor

Also I recommend the Arctic freezer 64 pro, costs 15 bucks and does a fine job


----------



## sharan1991

yesterday i got coolermaster Aquagate max which cost Rs 9,000 (convert it into dollars) for free 
and started to overclock cpu and almost got stable at 3.5ghz and can play gta4 for hours , temps around 25 and up to 45 at load

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487203


----------



## Newbie2009

Can I ask, should you turn off amd cool & quiet when over clocking?


----------



## Newbie2009

Also, when you say setting the voltage, when I run an application, the Vcore voltage jumps to 1.45-1.5v But I set the voltage in bios to 1.3.

I am new to this game, so any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## WBaS

Welcome to the club! I'll do my best to help ya when I can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
Can I ask, should you turn off amd cool & quiet when over clocking?

Yes you should. You want to make sure that your settings stay at stable levels. Cool & Quiet dynamically changes things, which you don't really want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
Also, when you say setting the voltage, when I run an application, the Vcore voltage jumps to 1.45-1.5v But I set the voltage in bios to 1.3.

I am new to this game, so any guidance would be appreciated.

I experience the same thing with my motherboard and I'm not entirely sure why. Make sure you have any settings that dynamically change things turned off. Mine will usually increase about 0.05v under load, but a 0.2v increase seems a bit too much. What program are you using to read those voltages?


----------



## ericld

Hi fellow 6000ers. That makes perfect sense while I was watching my voltage jump around like a scalded rabbit. I thought it was my power supply and broke out the multimeter. Oooooow those wascly wabits.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Hi fellow 6000ers. That makes perfect sense while I was watching my voltage jump around like a scalded rabbit. I thought it was my power supply and broke out the multimeter. Oooooow those wascly wabits.

... so does this mean your PSU voltages were jumping around?


----------



## ericld

Nope, PSU voltages tested out fine. It was just a little odd seeing the cpu vcore voltage oscillate while running prime95. A nice steady voltage would be nice.


----------



## kevin101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharan1991* 
yesterday i got coolermaster Aquagate max which cost Rs 9,000 (convert it into dollars) for free
and started to overclock cpu and almost got stable at 3.5ghz and can play gta4 for hours , temps around 25 and up to 45 at load

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487203

how did you get that free


----------



## robbo2

Windsor core FTW!


----------



## sharan1991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevin101* 
how did you get that free









10 posts 9 reps


----------



## Yukss

hey guys, in my oc, i set in the bios the vcore at 1.47, so why in cpuz i see 1.5v ?

cool and quit disable..


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
hey guys, in my oc, i set in the bios the vcore at 1.47, so why in cpuz i see 1.5v ?

cool and quit disable..

cpuz isn't always the best for reading voltages. Do you have OCCT or EasyTune installed? Try using these programs to cross reference your voltage. I wouldn't be surprised if each one gave you a different voltage. Hopefully your real voltage is closer to what you set in the BIOS.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
cpuz isn't always the best for reading voltages. Do you have OCCT or EasyTune installed? Try using these programs to cross reference your voltage. I wouldn't be surprised if each one gave you a different voltage. Hopefully your real voltage is closer to what you set in the BIOS.

well, i just installed occt, and it shows the same vcore as cpuz and everest..

when i set in the bios the vcore at 1.45, then cpuz show the vcore at 1.475, so weird, is like 0,25v is floating around. i wanted to let it at 1,45, but it wasnÂ´t estable in orthos or prime...

what should i do.?? cuz when iÂ´m working or gaming the vcore jumps up at 1,55 and even 1,6v..


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


well, i just installed occt, and it shows the same vcore as cpuz and everest..

when i set in the bios the vcore at 1.45, then cpuz show the vcore at 1.475, so weird, is like 0,25v is floating around. i wanted to let it at 1,45, but it wasnÂ´t estable in orthos or prime...

what should i do.?? cuz when iÂ´m working or gaming the vcore jumps up at 1,55 and even 1,6v..


My mobo does the same thing. I'd urge you to set your vcore so that it jumps up to 1.55v max.

As I asked in the other post, it all depends on how long you think you'll keep your cpu. If you plan on upgrading within the next year or 2, then you could probably get away with how it is currently set. If you want to keep it longer, I'd do as I suggested above.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


My mobo does the same thing. I'd urge you to set your vcore so that it jumps up to 1.55v max.

As I asked in the other post, it all depends on how long you think you'll keep your cpu. If you plan on upgrading within the next year or 2, then you could probably get away with how it is currently set. If you want to keep it longer, I'd do as I suggested above.


i got it.. i wont risk my cpu for extra 100Mhz, im gonna downclock it at 3.3ghz, no problems no nothing, and the performance is the SAME..


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


i got it.. i wont risk my cpu for extra 100Mhz, im gonna downclock it at 3.3ghz, no problems no nothing, and the performance is the SAME..










Makes sense to me. Good luck mate.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Makes sense to me. Good luck mate.










well as the other thread i let it at 3.39ghz stable..


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

hey guys,

I am using the rig in my signature, and have heard that using 8GB RAM will hinder the overclocking capabilities of my computer. Is this true?

And how much will it hinder it? Also can someone explain to me why it will hinder it?









Many thanks


----------



## robbo2

It's strain's the memory controller alot cause's BSOD the less sticks you have the better for overclcoking.


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
It's strain's the memory controller alot cause's BSOD the less sticks you have the better for overclcoking.

ok thank you, so what type of overclock do you think will be attainable with 8GB RAM? is it worth even overclocking it?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joe1joe1joe2* 
ok thank you, so what type of overclock do you think will be attainable with 8GB RAM? is it worth even overclocking it?

Hard to say but i reckon you will still hit the 3.3 mark if not more. They don't overclock big these chips.


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

ok thank you, i will give it a try


----------



## denn_is

ok i got my self a IR temp sensor. the IR sensor said 27*c. hardware probe says 29*c. software probe says 31*c. bios says 30*c. witch one is right.
















all temps are for the CPU

thanks
Dennis


----------



## antigravity83

Hey everyone, just finished my first stable overclock of both my CPU, RAM and GPU.

This is fully stable... Can run it at 3.3ghz, but its not 100% stable.

Is what i've done ok? Do any OC experts have any tips?










CPU-Z Validation link


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antigravity83* 
Hey everyone, just finished my first stable overclock of both my CPU, RAM and GPU.

This is fully stable... Can run it at 3.3ghz, but its not 100% stable.

Is what i've done ok? Do any OC experts have any tips?










CPU-Z Validation link

What voltage are you running at? What are your temps under full load? Make sure you have AMD Cool&Quiet turned off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denn_is* 
ok i got my self a IR temp sensor. the IR sensor said 27*c. hardware probe says 29*c. software probe says 31*c. bios says 30*c. witch one is right.
















all temps are for the CPU

thanks
Dennis

I usually go by the hottest temperature to be safe. The only exception is if for some reason one of the temperatures is way different, I usually ignore the outliers.


----------



## Yukss

take at look at the vcore, and try let your cpu multiplier at 15X

before test









during test


----------



## WBaS

Yukss, I'm thinking the voltage jump has something to do with our gigabyte boards. I'm not entirely sure why it does it. Have you made another thread concerning the problem? I'd be interested in the answers.


----------



## Yukss

not, someone told that it was psu problem, but it is not. well .. now you gave another way to find out about gigabyte boards..


----------



## antigravity83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
What voltage are you running at? What are your temps under full load? Make sure you have AMD Cool&Quiet turned off.

WBaS - My CPU Voltage is set at 1.5v in my BIOS, however shows as 1.55v in CPU-Z. Cool and Quiet is turned off, and so is Q-Fan.

My idol temp is quite high (approx 50-55C) however the ambient temp where I live at the moment is 30C+. Under load it increases to a maximum of 62-63C.

So based on that, I didn't want to increase my voltages anymore than they already are, and as a result, if I increase the CPU clock any higher it starts playing up under load tests.


----------



## antigravity83

Got it running stable at 3.3ghz now, with BIOS voltage @ 1.525.

Had to lose a bit on RAM speed by changing the multi to 15x. Its now running at 825mhz instead of 940mhz earlier.

I'm happy with that for now


----------



## full_force1986

hi guys im new thought ide throw mine up only recently finshed OC so still testing

1) 250Mhz
2) 13X
3) 3250Mhz
4) 1.456v
5) HT 3X
6) No crashes with ORTHOS at 6 hrs
7) 40c at idle and 56c at full load with ORTHOS blend test measured by Coretemp
8) Stock heatsink and fan but changing soon to bring down temps. have 4 case fans


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antigravity83*


WBaS - My CPU Voltage is set at 1.5v in my BIOS, however shows as 1.55v in CPU-Z. Cool and Quiet is turned off, and so is Q-Fan.

My idol temp is quite high (approx 50-55C) however the ambient temp where I live at the moment is 30C+. Under load it increases to a maximum of 62-63C.

So based on that, I didn't want to increase my voltages anymore than they already are, and as a result, if I increase the CPU clock any higher it starts playing up under load tests.


That seems a little too rich for my blood. I'd try to keep max voltages at or under 1.5v and max temps of 55C or lower. If I remember correctly, AMD suggest that 60C is max for the 6000+. Try to keep some room under that to allow for changes in ambient and error in temp readings.


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antigravity83*


Got it running stable at 3.3ghz now, with BIOS voltage @ 1.525.

Had to lose a bit on RAM speed by changing the multi to 15x. Its now running at 825mhz instead of 940mhz earlier.

I'm happy with that for now










That's a very unhappy CPU; only being able to be stable at 3.3 with 1.525v
IMO That's not ideal for running for long periods of time (even 8 hours a day 5 days a week)....


----------



## Pro2Race

Hello everybody!

Iam quite new into this overclocking area when it comes to computers









But i have taken the time to read alot of info about overclocking, so i have decided that its finally time to overclock some AMD 6000+ Brisbane 3,1Ghz Prosessor

What i have been doing so far is just to go manually and overclock with these setups:

HT: x15
BS:228Mhz
VCore:1,425
~3420Mhz

Works okey with 28*C in idle and 36*C on load with my fan power at 100%
I guess you can add 15*C without 100% fan power on those numbers.

but i have been having troubles with keeping it stable, i have not been changing anything else, but i keep getting blue screen when booting windows, but sometimes it works....totally random?

Is there any tips on how to get a stable overclocking with my setup?
_(i have heard that the MAX overclocking for my prossesor is 3700mhz, is that something you guys would belive in?)_


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pro2Race* 
Hello everybody!

Iam quite new into this overclocking area when it comes to computers









But i have taken the time to read alot of info about overclocking, so i have decided that its finally time to overclock some AMD 6000+ Brisbane 3,1Ghz Prosessor

What i have been doing so far is just to go manually and overclock with these setups:

HT: x15
BS:228Mhz
VCore:1,425
~3420Mhz

Works okey with 28*C in idle and 36*C on load with my fan power at 100%
I guess you can add 15*C without 100% fan power on those numbers.

but i have been having troubles with keeping it stable, i have not been changing anything else, but i keep getting blue screen when booting windows, but sometimes it works....totally random?

Is there any tips on how to get a stable overclocking with my setup?
_(i have heard that the MAX overclocking for my prossesor is 3700mhz, is that something you guys would belive in?)_










The max overclock for any of the x2 chips is around 3.4Ghz. It doesn't surprise me that you're not 100% stable with those settings. If you really want to try to get that clock stable you'll need to increase the vcore (I wouldn't recommend above 1.5v). Try using OCCT to test your stability. Make sure it's testing the cpu, and if you're not going to use your computer while testing, set it to high priority. This will stress your cpu the most. If it passes after a couple hours you're good to go. Make sure temps don't go above around 55C.

EDIT: I see this was your first post. Welcome to OCN and the club!


----------



## Pro2Race

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


The max overclock for any of the x2 chips is around 3.4Ghz. It doesn't surprise me that you're not 100% stable with those settings. If you really want to try to get that clock stable you'll need to increase the vcore (I wouldn't recommend above 1.5v). Try using OCCT to test your stability. Make sure it's testing the cpu, and if you're not going to use your computer while testing, set it to high priority. This will stress your cpu the most. If it passes after a couple hours you're good to go. Make sure temps don't go above around 55C.

EDIT: I see this was your first post. Welcome to OCN and the club!










Hi, yeah i realized that after reading some interesting posts from this thread that you cant overclock more then 3.4 and get it stable...at least with air cooling.

This is my setup for the moment that seems to run just fine now after playing GTA4 @ 30min game time.










But where can i find the OCCT? I will try google, if no success, i will contact you









theres just one simpel question (i guess) why do you want to raise your Vcore?
doesn't that make the CPU hotter? or just better witch gives you a hotter CPU?
do you think 48*C is hot for playing games? i understood that below 60*C is safe?

Thanx for the fast response


----------



## Parental Fornicator

You can download OCCT from here http://downloads.guru3d.com/OCCT-(Ov...load-1880.html I run the custom test (infinite) and set what voltages and temps i want displayed since it conflicts with the HWMonitor I usually use. As far as raising the Vcore voltage goes... yes,it will make the temps go up. 48* is pretty damn good though. I'm hitting 53* running a 3.4ghz oc playing Grid and Farcry2 with everything cranked up @ 1680x1050.


----------



## Yukss

Hello Pro2Race, i have pretty much the same overclock you have, and i think is unstable cuz your vcore is a little low, push it to 1.5v and iÂ´m sure it will be stable...


----------



## Pro2Race

Thanx alot guys for the help! that is very appreciated!

I will continue on that Vcore tuning and see what OCCT can do for me


----------



## Pro2Race

Hello everybody!

My test for

Quote:













was not stable, iam trying out for this instead









but i test it with OCCT, and as you can see, it went up to 60*C slowly.









I should probably lower the Vcore right? 
any suggestion to keep it with in the 3,4 range and still have a good temp?


----------



## Yukss

men, to get 3.4ghz you MUST put your vcore at 1.5, BELIVED me, i have made so many test and at eve 1.47 wasnÂ´t stable.. the thing is that iÂ´m on water and my temps never get even 50CÂº 48CÂº on max load.

do you have the stock cooler ? and btw mine is windsor and your is brisbane.. brisbane not handle the heat as good as windsor ..


----------



## Azm0deous

Well I am about to try an OC my 6000+ also. Wish me luck I will post some screens when I get it going and im sure some questions also


----------



## Bartmasta

Pro2race, I'd raise CPU voltage to 1.45.

I have my Brisbane at 3.3 Ghz with 1.425, and to get 3.4 I NEED 1.45, so I don't know how you even got to that frequency with your voltage. Nice overclock though.

Although even with a voltage of 1.45 or even 1.475, I had problems with stability at 3.4GHz. My temps were 10'c stable and 40'C 100% load.

@ Yukss - I had 3.5 Ghz at 1.475. 1.5V is overkill to be honest. I can't even boot at 1.5V...


----------



## Yukss

Bartmasta, well, maybe is because our cpu are differents, mine is from windsor.. and mine boot at 1.45 but after a while starts to bsod at 1.5 v is just fine

ps. i have seem some 6000 at 3.6ghz at 1.6v THATÂ´S overkill XD


----------



## Bartmasta

ARGH UNBELIEVABLE

Someone beat my score on hwbot

I had 5th rank for Cpu-z ranking for the 6000+ brisbane @ 3503 Mhz but someone got a better one and now I'm 6th http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?...true&limit=100

I need to get my 5th place back!

You guys need to help me get 3.6 Ghz!


----------



## Yukss

lol. come on, you can do it mate.. im gonna join the windsor ranking


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pro2Race* 
Hi, yeah i realized that after reading some interesting posts from this thread that you cant overclock more then 3.4 and get it stable...at least with air cooling.

...snip...

theres just one simpel question (i guess) why do you want to raise your Vcore?
doesn't that make the CPU hotter? or just better witch gives you a hotter CPU?
do you think 48*C is hot for playing games? i understood that below 60*C is safe?

Thanx for the fast response









As the others have said, raising your vcore will raise your temperatures. However, increasing vcore will also increase cpu stability as long as it's within the safe operating range. It's always a balance of vcore and temperature. 60C is really the maximum temperature you want your cpu to reach. I'd try to keep it below 55C to give a little wiggle room. You never know when your ambient temps will rise or how much error you have in your readings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Well I am about to try an OC my 6000+ also. Wish me luck I will post some screens when I get it going and im sure some questions also









Good luck!


----------



## Yukss

My last Oc


----------



## JadedFloridian

Bart, how in the heck did you get your idle temperatures so low? 9 degrees Celsius = 48 degrees Fahrenheit, you're saying you got that temp with arctic freezer 64? HOW??


----------



## Pro2Race

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


men, to get 3.4ghz you MUST put your vcore at 1.5, BELIVED me, i have made so many test and at eve 1.47 wasnÂ´t stable.. the thing is that iÂ´m on water and my temps never get even 50CÂº 48CÂº on max load.

do you have the stock cooler ? and btw mine is windsor and your is brisbane.. brisbane not handle the heat as good as windsor ..


ah alright!

Well i do have the Zalman cooler









I have now put my computer in a cooler spot @ my room.
i do now have a quite cool computer

















But i will try that setting now and see if it runs more stable (it should i guess)









BTW
Thanx Bart, i try your recomendations!

And Wbas, thanx! that gave me some knowledge on how things work =)


----------



## Azm0deous

Ok so I am having a little issue getting stable at 3.3Ghz. I am just unsure what to change to get it stable. I keep getting the Crash Code 4 in OCCT.

I am unsure why the voltage reads so low as the bios reports it at ~4.5v right now and I have the HT to 4x also


----------



## Yukss

Pro2Race, your temps are quiet low..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Bart, how in the heck did you get your idle temperatures so low? 9 degrees Celsius = 48 degrees Fahrenheit, you're saying you got that temp with arctic freezer 64? HOW??


Ambient temperatures play a huge part in cpu temperature.

I had the window wide open with it was -15'C outside. I also had my side panel off (it always is off) and a regular desk fan blowing at the direction of my cpu cooler.

My temp sensors are not defective btw, unlike most brisbanes.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Ambient temperatures play a huge part in cpu temperature.

I had the window wide open with it was -15'C outside. I also had my side panel off (it always is off) and a regular desk fan blowing at the direction of my cpu cooler.

My temp sensors are not defective btw, unlike most brisbanes.


I was actually thinking about doing this myself







Maybe using a dryer exhaust hose to hook right up to me intake fans... Might need to goto the hardware store later lol


----------



## GameBoy

Those temps are wrong, no matter how cold it is outside.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


Those temps are wrong, no matter how cold it is outside.


You're wrong. My sensors are accurate, I can tell you that. When my window is closed I get 25-30'C temps while not gaming.

Moar proof: When my temps hit 63'C during a stress test I will usually get an error because the max temp is 62'C. However at 60'C I will not get a crash.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Ok so I am having a little issue getting stable at 3.3Ghz. I am just unsure what to change to get it stable. I keep getting the Crash Code 4 in OCCT.

I am unsure why the voltage reads so low as the bios reports it at ~4.5v right now and I have the HT to 4x also











What is your current vcore set to 1.45v? As long as your temps are ok, you'll probably be ok going up to 1.5v. Just make sure to keep temps below 55C.

EDIT: I also noticed you're using the mix test. When you're testing your cpu for stability, make sure to set the type of test to "cpu".


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


What is your current vcore set to 1.45v? As long as your temps are ok, you'll probably be ok going up to 1.5v. Just make sure to keep temps below 55C.

EDIT: I also noticed you're using the mix test. When you're testing your cpu for stability, make sure to set the type of test to "cpu".


Thanks for the info I will give it a try after my Memtest86 is finished running. I did notice that my Memtest gave a bunch of memory errors and I am using 4 1 gig sticks of ram. So I took 2 out and ran the test agian with no errors, and am now running that same test on the other 2 and so far no errors and am on test 7 of 8. Thinking maybe I am stressing the bus to much running 4 sticks? or maybe I have a problem with one of the other slots? Just for the info I am using OCZ Platinum v.2 PC2 6400 RAM that runs a 4-4-4-15 and OCZ says I can use 2.2 volts and still keep them under warrenty.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


You're wrong. My sensors are accurate, I can tell you that. When my window is closed I get 25-30'C temps while not gaming.

Moar proof: When my temps hit 63'C during a stress test I will usually get an error because the max temp is 62'C. However at 60'C I will not get a crash.


So you get 25-30c idle at 1.5v (not really sure what your vcore is) is using an AC Freezer Pro 64?

I still call BS.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


So you get 25-30c idle at 1.5v (not really sure what your vcore is) is using an AC Freezer Pro 64?

I still call BS.


Huh?

Stock is 1.4V, I'm at 1.425V (3.3 Ghz). I didn't check idle temps at 1.475V (3.5 Ghz) with window closed. My room was like -15'C and I had cool air blowing at the cpu fan...

The AC freezer pro 64 is awesome. Although like I said, I only got those temps cause of my cold room. My GPU temps dropped, as well as my HDD temps.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Thanks for the info I will give it a try after my Memtest86 is finished running. I did notice that my Memtest gave a bunch of memory errors and I am using 4 1 gig sticks of ram. So I took 2 out and ran the test agian with no errors, and am now running that same test on the other 2 and so far no errors and am on test 7 of 8. Thinking maybe I am stressing the bus to much running 4 sticks? or maybe I have a problem with one of the other slots? Just for the info I am using OCZ Platinum v.2 PC2 6400 RAM that runs a 4-4-4-15 and OCZ says I can use 2.2 volts and still keep them under warrenty.

It is possible that 4 sticks would limit your OC compared to 2 sticks. If Memtest clears all the sticks, try putting 2 of the sticks in the other slots (if your mobo will allow it). This way you can test to see if it's the slots or number of sticks.

Also, when you're trying to find the maximum cpu clock, you'll want to loosen up your ram timings, decrease their frequency, and give them enough volts. While testing your cpu, I'd suggest setting your ram to ddr2-667, 5-5-5-18 and 2.2 volts. Once you get your max cpu clock, then you can tweak your ram.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


It is possible that 4 sticks would limit your OC compared to 2 sticks. If Memtest clears all the sticks, try putting 2 of the sticks in the other slots (if your mobo will allow it). This way you can test to see if it's the slots or number of sticks.

Also, when you're trying to find the maximum cpu clock, you'll want to loosen up your ram timings, decrease their frequency, and give them enough volts. While testing your cpu, I'd suggest setting your ram to ddr2-667, 5-5-5-18 and 2.2 volts. Once you get your max cpu clock, then you can tweak your ram.


Thanks for the info I will try it tonight if I have time, but I leave for vacation tomorrow!! Hello Cancun goodbye Ohio!!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Thanks for the info I will try it tonight if I have time, but I leave for vacation tomorrow!! Hello Cancun goodbye Ohio!!


Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Hey guys! I've had a chance to mess around with my processor more, and my old motherboard would only allow me to get to 3.25 GHz stable. I'm now at 3.35 GHz stable, and I can hit 3.4, the only problem being heat. My current Asus Arctic Square is fine for stock and OCing, but I've bitten the bullet and ordered a new heatsink. Since I'm planning on upgrading to a Phenom II in April anyway, I might as well see how far I can take this chip with a TRUE 120 extreme /w 2 fans in a push-pull setup









This is what I'm at with the Arctic Square:

1) 223.3
2) x15
3) 3.350 GHz
4) 1.5V
5) HTT 5x
6) Ran Orthos for 2 hours with no issues, good enough for now.
7) Idle is 37-40, max temp under 100% load was 61 C.
8) Asus Arctic Square

CPU-Z Validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497502

My mobo is a little strange in that I can only change the bus speed by 2 mhz at a time instead of one, and it'll change to fractions of mhz as you see. Oh well, it's stable.

I know my temperatures are high, but the TRUE should get here on Tuesday or Wednesday and the chip can take it. I'll update later once I get everything installed, I'm expecting a nice dip from the start as the TRUE will come lapped


----------



## CrazyEye

Everything is stock because for some reason, probably my mobo but when I overclock I don't gain a performance increase.


----------



## Powelly

@CrazyEye - everything is stock because you haven't overclocked via the BIOS. I assume that if you are overclocking you're using a program that does it whilst you are using XP, and does not save your overclock in the BIOS. PM me if you need any help with overclocking through the BIOS (that menu you can get to by hitting DEL or F1 when you boot)

@JadedFloridian - Nice overclock! Good work on getting it stable, try running an Orthos test for 4 hours before declaring it stable though. I'd be keeping an eye on those temperatures, plus that voltage is a tad high for running your machine 24/7, but I guess that because you're going to be upgrading CPUs soon it doesn't really matter....
Keep up the good work! Whats the ambient temperature btw (if you have any idea)? And how are you getting the TRUE delivered already lapped? :O


----------



## JadedFloridian

My ambient temperature is around 73 F (23 C). As I should have the TRUE coming on Tuesday or Wednesday I think 2 hours stable in Orthos is enough, I just got done with a ~6 hour gaming session with no hiccups, and that's what I use this computer for









As per how I'm getting the TRUE delivered lapped, I ordered from crazypc.com. When you choose your CPU heatsink, there are multiple options that you can select along with it (extra fan, extra clips, lapping). The lapping that they describe starts with 220 grit up to 1000 grit. It won't give the TRUE a mirror finish, but I'm rather apprehensive about lapping it myself so this is a good option for me. If you guys want I can post some pics of the TRUE when I get it (after strapping the 2 fans to it for push-pull), I'm excited as it should lower my temperatures quite a bit, allowing more headroom for OCing.







I will also be stress testing the cores for much longer to ensure stability, so no worries there Powelly.


----------



## Bartmasta

this club needs more 6000+ brisbane @ over 3.5 GHz

would like to see some of those...


----------



## noob.deagle

Well thought i would post an update, as some might know i replaced my X2 6000+ with a phenom 2 940 (which i bought on release day for $489 AUD :S) i thought id give a bit of insight of the potential of this chip. atm its running at only 3.42ghz on stock voltage of 1.35v (was higher but it crashed but the bios didn't recognize the chip, ive updated so i might try again for a higher stock clock). if you raise the voltage to 1.4-1.5 it makes it to 4ghz on air easily (well 3.97







). but i need it stable for bluray rips and its hot in Australia atm so stock volts with C&C it is









also i know this post is unrelated to x26000+ so don't hate me







if you can find a phenom cheap its got my vote for a big increase over the 6000+

a few pics for the hell of it









*old*









*New*









*Old*









*New*


----------



## leezaal

AMD 6000 (65nm) 89watts Brisbane. Got mine stable at 3.41gig idle temps are 20 and 15 for both cores using the stock heat sink with the UK retail package. htx4 running at 880.1 mhz and ram voltage at 1.85 which seems to be the only thing allowing me to over clock on my M2NE-sli board.

sorry people but how do i upload an image here to show my desktop with cpuz running?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Nice overclock Leezaal!







What multipliers are you using for your overclock? What voltage are you using to get this OC? You say you've gotten it stable, what programs have you used to determine stability, and for how long? The first post on the first page has the basics for making a complete OC post, without all the numbers we're unable to evaluate your work.

Also, I see this is your first post. Welcome to Overclock.net, enjoy your stay!







If you'd like to fill out your system specs for future posting, click on "User CP" on the top of the page, and then "Edit system". You can fill in everything you know from there.


----------



## leezaal

JadedFloridian thanks for the heads up on filling out my specs, filled out what i can so far. i have a photo of my desktop including cpuz running showing cpu info.
Only stress test i have done so far is running realflight G4 for an hour at 200-240fps on photofields with 3D heli's.
Just posted desktop with cpuz running in the gallery section.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leezaal*


JadedFloridian thanks for the heads up on filling out my specs, filled out what i can so far. i have a photo of my desktop including cpuz running showing cpu info.
Only stress test i have done so far is running realflight G4 for an hour at 200-240fps on photofields with 3D heli's.
Just posted desktop with cpuz running in the gallery section.


Nice OC

what cpu voltage are you running at


----------



## leezaal

thanks bartmaster this link should take you to my gallery photo of cpuz on my desktop
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...ser/83579/sl/l

all relevant info is there. otherwise look for leezaal in gallery section to find it
i think cpu voltage is 1.4 thats the max my bios will do although it does creep over that if left on auto voltage


----------



## BigBruiserAl

No offence mate but stck cooler on 3.4 with those temps is a no go mate, the reason i say this is i read that the 65's have their temp sensors scewed up i was getting 36c load at 3.4 ghz download the new core temp which claims to read the temps correct on 65's now and sure enough without changing a single thing load temps read 55c in the same room same temp as before, just a head upmate you might frying the cpu


----------



## JadedFloridian

Well guys I got my lapped TRUE, it was a good lapping job and I have no qualms with that part, but it mounted up-down instead of left-right, contrary to what I read online. Nevertheless, this upgrade has allowed me to max out on this chip. I reached 3.35 ghz before with max load temps of ~61 which was pushing it. With the TRUE now, I've reached the maximum that this chip or board can do, stable (not COMPLETELY tested but details below):

1) ~228.13 (My mobo is wonky







)
2) x15
3) 3.422 GHz
4) 1.5V
5) 5x HTT (1000 mhz, OC'd to 1140 mhz)
6) Ran Orthos for 2 hours with no errors, I'll run it for 6+ hours in a few days
7) Idle ~33-35 Load ~50-53
8) Lapped TRUE /w Push+Pull configuration, faced towards PSU.









CPU-Z Validator link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500292

Looks like my chip is about average in OC potential, and I'll be getting a Phenom II in April, and this will tide me over until then. Also, I finally broke 13000 3dMark06 points, getting 13185 on stock GPU @ 3.422 GHz cores.







Before this, highest I could achieve was ~12900 so now I can start OCing my video cards and see what I can get!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leezaal*


thanks bartmaster this link should take you to my gallery photo of cpuz on my desktop
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...ser/83579/sl/l

all relevant info is there. otherwise look for leezaal in gallery section to find it
i think cpu voltage is 1.4 thats the max my bios will do although it does creep over that if left on auto voltage


Man 1.4V? I need 1.45V (maybe 1.425V but unlikely) to hit 3.4 ghz


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Well guys I got my lapped TRUE, it was a good lapping job and I have no qualms with that part, but it mounted up-down instead of left-right, contrary to what I read online. Nevertheless, this upgrade has allowed me to max out on this chip. I reached 3.35 ghz before with max load temps of ~61 which was pushing it. With the TRUE now, I've reached the maximum that this chip or board can do, stable (not COMPLETELY tested but details below):

1) ~228.13 (My mobo is wonky







)
2) x15
3) 3.422 GHz
4) 1.5V
5) 5x HTT (1000 mhz, OC'd to 1140 mhz)
6) Ran Orthos for 2 hours with no errors, I'll run it for 6+ hours in a few days
7) Idle ~33-35 Load ~50-53
8) Lapped TRUE /w Push+Pull configuration, faced towards PSU.









CPU-Z Validator link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500292

Looks like my chip is about average in OC potential, and I'll be getting a Phenom II in April, and this will tide me over until then. Also, I finally broke 13000 3dMark06 points, getting 13185 on stock GPU @ 3.422 GHz cores.







Before this, highest I could achieve was ~12900 so now I can start OCing my video cards and see what I can get!










yeah they sound about right infact very good, i mean was refering to leezaal stock cooler at 3.4 20c idle? in the uk i doubt very much but as i said this prob due to incorrect temp reading more then anything


----------



## leezaal

kinda worried bout my temps now LOL dont want to fry my new cpu only had it a couple of weeks. using core temp 0.99.3 i will find the newest version, run it and post hopefully what will be correct temps also returned cpu to 3.25 till i get a correct reading. thanks for the heads up people


----------



## leezaal

just installed core temp 0.99.4 and temps are 41 and 39. also i have lowered cpu to 3.25 i could have killed my cpu running it at 3.4 thinking it was ok

BIG THANKS BigBruiserAl


----------



## BigBruiserAl

was't trying to be an ass to you mate just trying to help, like you said could have killed cpu long term, im running 3.4 @ vcore set in bios 1.36 load temps on prime 95 and orthos are 55C. Im going to leave it there nice for the uk winter weather but come the summer that going to be knocking on 60-65c which far too hot for and AMD suggested max working temp. Dont worry too much your cpu wont melt till 90c so no long term damage done i would think.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leezaal*


just installed core temp 0.99.4 and temps are 41 and 39. also i have lowered cpu to 3.25 i could have killed my cpu running it at 3.4 thinking it was ok

BIG THANKS BigBruiserAl


Set it to 3.3 GHz.

Bus speed: 213 MHz

Multiplier: 15.5

CPU voltage: 1.425

bam


----------



## leezaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Set it to 3.3 GHz.

Bus speed: 213 MHz

Multiplier: 15.5

CPU voltage: 1.425

bam

followed your advice mate running at 3.3 GHZ. Under FULL LOAD core temp latest version says temps are 53 and 51 which are no different from my old 5200+


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leezaal* 
followed your advice mate running at 3.3 GHZ. Under FULL LOAD core temp latest version says temps are 53 and 51 which are no different from my old 5200+









nice temps man

I get 50'C from cod4, and 60'C from full load

I am getting a new case within a week so I should see some cooler temps


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Set it to 3.3 GHz.

Bus speed: 213 MHz

Multiplier: 15.5

CPU voltage: 1.425

bam


They dont all need that much vcore mines happy 1.365 start low and bump it up if falis testing starting high and droping down is a bit backward when testing to find the lowest


----------



## Bartmasta

I will try 3.4 Ghz or 3.35 on 1.425 V then

you think it will work


----------



## leezaal

for my new settings 3.3 GHZ all i did was leave cpu voltage to auto as the max i can change it to manually in my bios is 1.4. cpuz says my votage is within 1.39.2 to 1.40.8
I increased dram voltage to 1.9 as this seems to give my system its only means of stability when oc'ing the cpu. been running doom 3, crysis, and realflight G4 and the highest temps so far are 54 and 53 for both cores. Real noisy though LOL.
running at 3.4 GHZ with the older version of core temp i worked it out roughly that it must have been running in the 65-69 temps range. OOPPSS!!


----------



## PuffNstuff

Whad up? This is my first post. I just finished off my AMD 6000+ oc to 3.5 ghz stable. I will get in pics and stats asap. Although I think my sig has my cpuz vaildator on it.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffNstuff* 
Whad up? This is my first post. I just finished off my AMD 6000+ oc to 3.5 ghz stable. I will get in pics and stats asap. Although I think my sig has my cpuz vaildator on it.

Welcome dude. nice overclock.. we wanna see some pics, and pic is not loaded yet..


----------



## Bartmasta

yo guys

i need to hit 3560 MHz

What I'm getting is when I see the windows is loading screen b4 the pick account screen, the monitor goes gray. I don't think it's the temps..

I can't boot at 1.5V , I get a BSOD from that.

Any tips on how to get there?

I've already got nb V at +0.1V, is 0.2V too much?

Halp?


----------



## Yukss

i have reached 3.5ghz (1.5v) but after 30min i got bsod, so i get back to 3.425ghz (1.475v)im gonna take a pic of my bios at nigth, maybe can help you cuz i have a gigabyte mobo.

ps. i also raised the nb volts


----------



## PuffNstuff

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501348

I will be uploading pics of the system soon too!

did I mention the stability? I get no problems what so ever when I am gaming or drafting. I have only gotten problems with my comp when I try to tune my RAM. But I think I will wait on that untill I get my Phenom 2 processor.


----------



## Powelly

Wow, nice overclock PuffNStuff!
What v-core did you set in the BIOS?
Also, to test stability use a stress tester such as Orthos (use Small FFT's test to stress CPU) or OCCT. Run either of these for at least _four_ hours to ensure the stability of your system.
Make sure to keep an eye on those temps!
Also, welcome to OCN and the AMD X2 6000+ Club








~Powelly


----------



## Bartmasta

i can't hit 3570 mhz no way :/

I get either a gray screen instead of the windows loading screen, or it freezes before the bar starts moving

one time i had the bar move for a sec and then it froze


----------



## adamf1000

Hi there, kinda new to the forum I guess. I pop in every once and a while to read up a few numbers and tip for when I try tweaking my cpu, ram, and timings. Bit of a problem at the moment. Having trouble overclocking my 6000 to 3.3 at the moment.
CPU-Z Screenshot: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1808/24551419zs2.jpg
1) Reference clock: 214
2) Multiplier: 15
3) CPU clock: 3209
4) vcore: 1.40
5) HTT multiplier: x4
6) Stability test & time run: Usually just test with a few games, this works.
7) Temp while running test: Idle 25-32 / Load 37-44
8) CPU cooler: Zalman 9700 (am2 version) + 3x 80mm case fans + 1x 120mm case fan.

Ok thats, my currents stats for my 3.21ghz stable overclock. I'm aiming for a FSB of 220. I've already tried it on 1.4v and it just reboots so I've tried upping the volts as high as 1.45v and gotten as far as a boot into windows but a lock up shortly after. I've also tried loosening the timings on the ram back to 5-5-5-15 (stock timings) with not much success. The HTT is always on x4 to keep it in the below 900mhz. I've also tried up both the NB & HTT voltages as high as 1.3v to see if that'd have any effect but not much luck. Theres something limiting the OC in that 6 point increase on the FSB. Any suggestions how to pull it off?


----------



## Powelly

Welcome to OCN, and the AMD X2 6000+ Club








It's good to see you've filled out your system specs already, good work!
Your overclock seems good; with some work hopefully you can reach your goal.
You might want to look into some stability tests, Orthos (use Small FFT's test to stress CPU) or OCCT are generally favoured - most people declare their system stable after four hours of testing.
I'd try raising your CPU voltage to 1.45v or even 1.475v - it should be fine on 1.45v for 3.2GHz.


----------



## adamf1000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Welcome to OCN, and the AMD X2 6000+ Club








It's good to see you've filled out your system specs already, good work!
Your overclock seems good; with some work hopefully you can reach your goal.
You might want to look into some stability tests, Orthos (use Small FFT's test to stress CPU) or OCCT are generally favoured - most people declare their system stable after four hours of testing.
I'd try raising your CPU voltage to 1.45v or even 1.475v - it should be fine on 1.45v for 3.2GHz.

3.2ghz isn't my problem. That was a cakewalk to get to. It's stable and has been running at that for a couple of months now and has been playing TF2, Crysis, WarRock, Project Torque, Guitar Hero III, Spore, Ect. So 3.2ghz is well and stable. Getting to 3.3ghz is my issue. Currently at 214 fsb with 1.4v. Adding 6 more points to the fsb causes it to not be able to boot into windows. I took a 2nd crack at it earlier and tried a range of voltages up to 1.5v. I also tried locking the ram at stock speed so it wouldnt clock and I also loosened the timings to 6-6-6-18 and 5-5-5-15. Also Tried lowering the HT link multiplier to as low as 3. Still no booting. What exactly is limiting factor in that 6 point increase on the fsb that raising the vcore apparently cannot fix?


----------



## Powelly

If I had to guess, your motherboard. What frequency is your RAM rated for and what are you running it at?
3.3GHz should be cake to hit - stability can be an issue but it's odd you can't even boot into it, especially with a vcore of 1.5v.....
Try 236fsb with multi of 14 and see if that works with 1.5v....


----------



## Bartmasta

I will try loosening my ram timings and hitting 3.6 tomorrow

Do I do it in BIOS or what? I dont remember seeing an option there.


----------



## Powelly

Bartmasta,
Hit Ctrl-F1 when you go into your BIOS. It'll bring up the hidden options and then you can find the menu with the RAM timings and frequency. I can't remember the name of it but its on the left near the top. Good luck!
Instead of just loosening up the timings, underclock your ram frequency to the lowest possible. It'll allow you to boot into windows at higher overclocks


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Bartmasta,
Hit Ctrl-F1 when you go into your BIOS. It'll bring up the hidden options and then you can find the menu with the RAM timings and frequency. I can't remember the name of it but its on the left near the top. Good luck!
Instead of just loosening up the timings, underclock your ram frequency to the lowest possible. It'll allow you to boot into windows at higher overclocks









so if i had mine 5-5-5-16 stock i gotta get em to 6-6-6-18?


----------



## adamf1000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
If I had to guess, your motherboard. What frequency is your RAM rated for and what are you running it at?
3.3GHz should be cake to hit - stability can be an issue but it's odd you can't even boot into it, especially with a vcore of 1.5v.....
Try 236fsb with multi of 14 and see if that works with 1.5v....

The ram is Kingston PC5300 667mhz (5-5-5-15). At the moment it runs 712mhz (4-4-4-12). But there is an option in memory config in bios that I can manually set it to 800mhz, which I tried it for a day and it ran at it without a problem, just didnt seem too much of a performance increase. So I stuck with the 712mhz, just at lower timings. So I tried 236 fsb with a multi of 14 with 1.5v and a HT multi of 3 and the ram set at stock 5-5-5-15 timings and set to 533mhz and I managed to get to where xp would normally go to the welcome blue screen only this time it was black and there was an hour glass so it was just about to appear until I rebooted. So thats a no go.


----------



## Bartmasta

Ok so I changed my ram timings to 6-6-6-18 but it caused my comp to not boot and I had to clear Cmos

any ideas haha


----------



## adamf1000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Ok so I changed my ram timings to 6-6-6-18 but it caused my comp to not boot and I had to clear Cmos

any ideas haha


Well from one of my trial runs I found out that loosening it that far wont allow you to boot, try loosening to the maximum of 5-5-5-15


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamf1000*


Well from one of my trial runs I found out that loosening it that far wont allow you to boot, try loosening to the maximum of 5-5-5-15


they are already at 5-5-5-16

Damn it I want 3.6 Ghz so bad


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
they are already at 5-5-5-16

Damn it I want 3.6 Ghz so bad









men, you are gonna burn you cpu.. mine is stable at 3.5ghz but i having my chip at 3.425 ghz cuz there is not different betwen 3.4 and 3.5ghz..


----------



## Bartmasta

I wanna hit 3.6 Ghz so I can maybe win the OCN overclocking competition for 65 nm amd air/water and score 15 bucks lol


----------



## Powelly

Bartmasta, you need to turn down your RAM frequency. Instead of 852MHz underclock it to the lowest frequency possible (around 350MHz, I think). Timings aren't as important, keep them stock.
Also, try using only one stick of RAM.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Bartmasta, you need to turn down your RAM frequency. Instead of 852MHz underclock it to the lowest frequency possible (around 350MHz, I think). Timings aren't as important, keep them stock.
Also, try using only one stick of RAM.


Mine won't even get a BSOD at the settings under 667 the screen just turns gray. I'm not sure if that's worse though.

Thanks for the tip though. When I think about it, the people who got high OC's had only 1 stick of RAM. I've decided that I'll give it a month, if there is no one in my category that gets a speed that I can't beat then I will try it.

Speaking of ram timings, I tightened my RAM to 4-4-4-12 from 5-5-5-16









Will run memtest tomorrow.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Enjoy your vacation!










Thanks I sure did enjoy it! Now back to OVERCLOCKING!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Listen up guys.

We, the 6000+ club have to push our overclocks to the limits and win the OCN overclock competition. The windsor and brisbane are both different nm so we can win up to a total of 4 categories if we overclock well.

Who's in?


----------



## Yukss

well my maximun is 3.5ghz


----------



## Bartmasta

thats still good the current best AMD 90 mm on air/water is 3,1 Ghz.

GOGO POST!


----------



## PuffNstuff

Ok, i am in. Currently, I am at 3.3, because I have been having temp issues. But I just got a new high speed fan that will help. I want to try and get to 3.5 stable. Getting there is no problem, infact maybe even higher is possible. But my cooling is by air and I don't want to burn my CPU. So hitting 3.5 with lower temps by tuning the mobo would be cool. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Powelly

Count me in! I got my Windsor to 3.53GHz (see my sig)
Where do I post? I shall try to push it moar....


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpetition.html

I hope someone with a 7750 - BE doesn't come and wreck my score D:


----------



## brick hithouse

OK, I'm in. I've been working on my OC for the better part of a week now after building my first system. I've got a 65nm x2 6000+ (don't know the manufacturer - Brisbane or Windsor?) running at 215 x 15.5 = 3.33GHz @ 1.425v. Idle temps are around 36-38C and load temps are between 53-55C on the stock CPU cooler (3 case fans, 1 120mm intake, 1 80mm exhaust, 1 120mm exhaust). Problem is I can't get Orthos small stable for longer than about 4 1/2 hours. Might be temp, my next purchase will be a better HSF.
Here's a question for anyone who's tried it: my max ref clock on my Biostar 790GX mobo is somewhere over 300MHz. I tested it over the weekend in 5MHz increments and got to 300MHz Orthos stable for at least 90 minutes without having to decrease the HT multiplier, and then I got bored. So I'm wondering if I could get a better OC by decreasing the CPU multiplier and increasing the ref clock, since at 215 I've obviously got lots of room to work with. Any thoughts?


----------



## Powelly

Hey,
Welcome to OCN and the AMD X2 6000+ Club!
What CPU coolers are you looking at getting?
You have a lot of room to play with so yeah try a 4x multi with a higher FSB. If you start getting unstable just keep upping the CPU voltage.
Also something to look out for is the memory timings - these sometimes limit your overclock.


----------



## brick hithouse

Leaning toward the xigmatek HDT, but not sure how effective those large tower-type coolers are once you turn them on their side (so that the heat pipes are running horizontal instead of vertical, and the whole dang thing is just hanging off the mobo).


----------



## Bartmasta

Brick, I also have the Brisbane. Mine is at 3.3 Ghz (213 x 15.5) with idle temps of 27 and Orthos gives me temperatures of 63'C. I opened my window and ran Orthos for 9 hours with load temps of 55-60'C or so and it was stable.

Either you need to lower your HT, or you need to increase voltage. That's all that I can think of now.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Brick, I also have the Brisbane. Mine is at 3.3 Ghz (213 x 15.5) with idle temps of 27 and Orthos gives me temperatures of 63'C. I opened my window and ran Orthos for 9 hours with load temps of 55-60'C or so and it was stable.

Either you need to lower your HT, or you need to increase voltage. That's all that I can think of now.

Dang that's warm. I settled for a 3.4 overclock and am barely hitting 52c now


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
Dang that's warm. I settled for a 3.4 overclock and am barely hitting 52c now

Getting a new case soon maybe my temps will be lower.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Getting a new case soon maybe my temps will be lower.










The CM 690 should definitely help bring those temps down a bit


----------



## Powelly

Antec 1200 if you've got the cash. Can't beat the 23cm top fan, two rear 120mm, 3 front 120mm and doors too








Heaps of room if you want to SLI cards, too.
I'll be purchasing one soon


----------



## Blue83

This is what I got mine at...

1) Reference clock 248Mhz
2) Multiplier 14x
3) CPU clock 3472Mhz
4) vcore 1.475
5) HTT multiplier 4x
6) Orthos 8+ hrs
7) 28c-idle 45c-load
8) Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/2 70cfm fans push/pull


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue83*


This is what I got mine at...

1) Reference clock 248Mhz
2) Multiplier 14x
3) CPU clock 3472Mhz
4) vcore 1.475
5) HTT multiplier 4x
6) Orthos 8+ hrs
7) 28c-idle 45c-load
8) Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/2 70cfm fans push/pull


Nice oc Blue83. 45c on air? That's impressive


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
Nice oc Blue83. 45c on air? That's impressive

Yea all air...I love my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and this new ASUS M3A79-T 790FX mobo.









I can post some proof of it after work if wanted....


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue83* 
This is what I got mine at...

1) Reference clock 248Mhz
2) Multiplier 14x
3) CPU clock 3472Mhz
4) vcore 1.475
5) HTT multiplier 4x
6) Orthos 8+ hrs
7) 28c-idle 45c-load
8) Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/2 70cfm fans push/pull

Woah very nice man. Finally someone with a nice Brisbane O/C.







Your temps are phat. I needed to have the window open when it was -15'C outside to OC that much, I had idle temps at 14'C and load at 40'C I think.

Check my SIG for the link about the OC.

If you manage to get it to 3575 MHz, let me know. When I get my new case I will take out a stick of RAM and push dat OC to the limits, wanna hit 3.6 GHz.

Also, have you been able to boot at 1.5V, even with low temps? 'Cause when I did it all I get is a BSOD no matter what.

Also post your RAM settings please. Would be nice if you sent your data to the site in my link.

Good luck with pushing it further.


----------



## brick hithouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue83* 
This is what I got mine at...

1) Reference clock 248Mhz
2) Multiplier 14x
3) CPU clock 3472Mhz
4) vcore 1.475
5) HTT multiplier 4x
6) Orthos 8+ hrs
7) 28c-idle 45c-load
8) Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/2 70cfm fans push/pull

Sweet, can't get mine over 3.38GHz stable, seems to be a problem with my 2x2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2800 since Orthos small runs for hours at 3.4GHz but Orthos Large and blend fail after 2 mins. What voltage is your RAM at?


----------



## brick hithouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Brick, I also have the Brisbane. Mine is at 3.3 Ghz (213 x 15.5) with idle temps of 27 and Orthos gives me temperatures of 63'C. I opened my window and ran Orthos for 9 hours with load temps of 55-60'C or so and it was stable.

Either you need to lower your HT, or you need to increase voltage. That's all that I can think of now.

Wow, that is hot. Sorry for the double post but thought I'd mention that after hours of research yesterday I picked up the OCZ Vendetta 2 - moved my idle temps from 35-37C (23C ambient) down to 28-29C and load temps don't crack 50C at 3.38GHz. Also quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Woah very nice man. Finally someone with a nice Brisbane O/C.







Your temps are phat. I needed to have the window open when it was -15'C outside to OC that much, I had idle temps at 14'C and load at 40'C I think.

Check my SIG for the link about the OC.

If you manage to get it to 3575 MHz, let me know. When I get my new case I will take out a stick of RAM and push dat OC to the limits, wanna hit 3.6 GHz.

Also, have you been able to boot at 1.5V, even with low temps? 'Cause when I did it all I get is a BSOD no matter what.

Also post your RAM settings please. Would be nice if you sent your data to the site in my link.

Good luck with pushing it further.









I have been able to boot up at 3.55GHz (havnt tried furthur than that YET!), but not able to get past a hour of Orthos. But I feel I can get it there stable, just havnt gotton everything tweaked out yet. I just got this new setup a few weeks ago, so I am still in the working of getting it OCed to the max. I am liking what I am seeing so far though.

And yes I can boot up at 1.5V.

I am running my memory timings all on "auto", except for enabling "2T". I have 3GB of Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 in it right now. 2x1GB + 2x512MB running at 677 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1V.

I am at work now, but will post some CPU-Z, Orthos, & Speedfan proof later tonight.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brick hithouse* 
Sweet, can't get mine over 3.38GHz stable, seems to be a problem with my 2x2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2800 since Orthos small runs for hours at 3.4GHz but Orthos Large and blend fail after 2 mins. What voltage is your RAM at?

Have you tried loosening your memory timings? Try lowering your timings down to 677 5-5-5-15 and see if you can get past 3.38GHz. I am running Kingston HyperX DDR2 RAM in both of my systems.


----------



## Yukss

Ni OC blue83







k:


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue83*


Yea all air...I love my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and this new ASUS M3A79-T 790FX mobo.









I can post some proof of it after work if wanted....


please do


----------



## Blue83

No problem....I am still at work now, but will have it posted by tonight sometime.


----------



## PuffNstuff

I recommend getting the antec 300, 900, or 1200 case. It has a ton of room for everything! (I have the 900 and I have more than enough room for a quad crossfire) not only that, but if you cool by air, the fans in front could act like a wind tunnel, if you get a couple more fans. Mine just sucks in air like no ones business. That and it looks cool.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

I ALMOST bought an Antec until I saw and played with em









edit: I know







couldn't help it


----------



## Blue83

Well after looking through my pictures, I guess I didnt take a screen shot of Orthos running for over 8hrs @ 3.47GHz the night before last. So I dont have "proof" of it, but I wouldnt lie. It did, and has seemed perfectly stable there the last day or two.
I have been steadily tweaking with things here and there running test/Orthos over and over seeing what I can do with it for the last few days now.

Here is a screen shot of what I am shooting for right now - 3.48GHz @ 1.475V








I have it set to 1.475V in BIOS, not sure why AI SUITE reads 1.53V, Speedfan reads 1.54V, and CPU-Z reads 1.55V.... But Orthos has been running for over a hour now with no problems. As long as she's stays stable through Orthos for another 8+hrs, I will shoot for 3.49GHz (stable) tomorrow.

I thought I would share this one with you all also. Thought you might like to see it......I know I did







- 3.584GHz @ 1.50V








Both of them Overclocks were done with up to 1.50V (core voltage) being the only voltage changes being made. Everything else set at default.
ALL AIR! FTW


----------



## Bartmasta

Damn bro, that's very nice. Did you overclock it with a program?

Try using 1 stick of RAM and get it to 3.6


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Damn bro, that's very nice. Did you overclock it with a program?

Try using 1 stick of RAM and get it to 3.6

Thanks







and no program, just manually changing settings in the BIOS.

and I thought the purpose of overclocking with 1 stick of RAM was when trying to get higher memory overclocks??? Not trying to get higher coreclocks???


----------



## Bartmasta

If you check out the top overclocks simply for the highest CPU MHz you will see people use 1 stick.


----------



## brick hithouse

Tried Blue83's OC last night on my system, hit 3.45 GHz pretty stable on the CPU, but found that my 3Dmark06 score only increased by like 60 points going from DDR2800 4-4-4-12 to DDR2667 5-5-5-15, and with the extra volts I had to send the CPU at 3.45 I decided I was happier at 3.35 with tighter RAM timings and lower voltage. Blue, do you have your 3Dmark06 score?


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


If you check out the top overclocks simply for the highest CPU MHz you will see people use 1 stick.


hmm I will have to try this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brick hithouse*


Tried Blue83's OC last night on my system, hit 3.45 GHz pretty stable on the CPU, but found that my 3Dmark06 score only increased by like 60 points going from DDR2800 4-4-4-12 to DDR2667 5-5-5-15, and with the extra volts I had to send the CPU at 3.45 I decided I was happier at 3.35 with tighter RAM timings and lower voltage. Blue, do you have your 3Dmark06 score?


What kind of volts are you using to hit 3.35GHz stable???

I just got into benchmarking in the last few weeks and the last 3DMark06 score I ran earlier this week was at 12783....or something close to that. I am at work right now and not in front of MY pc to verify. But can post some screen shots of it later tonight.

Once again I am new to benchmarking. Is that a decent 3DMark06 score for what is in my sig??? 
But am running a single EVGA GTX 260 (216) in this system now, not the 4870.


----------



## Powelly

Blue, in order to get a higher CPU clock you use one stick of RAM and underclock it (as well as loosen the timings). This removes any unstability the RAM might have been causing and you can really up your CPU clock.
If you are going to benchmark, though; you want to have all your sticks of RAM in and find the best balance you can between RAM performance, CPU clock and stability.
Regards,
Powelly.


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Blue, in order to get a higher CPU clock you use one stick of RAM and underclock it (as well as loosen the timings). This removes any unstability the RAM might have been causing and you can really up your CPU clock.
If you are going to benchmark, though; you want to have all your sticks of RAM in and find the best balance you can between RAM performance, CPU clock and stability. 
Regards,
Powelly.


Yea I might take all the RAM out but 1 stick, just for sh**s & giggles to see if I can hit 3.6GHz. But yea, I am getting into benchmarking, so I will end up putting all the RAM back in after wards to gain the best performance balance across the board.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue83* 
Well after looking through my pictures, I guess I didnt take a screen shot of Orthos running for over 8hrs @ 3.47GHz the night before last. So I dont have "proof" of it, but I wouldnt lie. It did, and has seemed perfectly stable there the last day or two.
I have been steadily tweaking with things here and there running test/Orthos over and over seeing what I can do with it for the last few days now.

Here is a screen shot of what I am shooting for right now - 3.48GHz @ 1.475V








I have it set to 1.475V in BIOS, not sure why AI SUITE reads 1.53V, Speedfan reads 1.54V, and CPU-Z reads 1.55V.... But Orthos has been running for over a hour now with no problems. As long as she's stays stable through Orthos for another 8+hrs, I will shoot for 3.49GHz (stable) tomorrow.

I thought I would share this one with you all also. Thought you might like to see it......I know I did







- 3.584GHz @ 1.50V








Both of them Overclocks were done with up to 1.50V (core voltage) being the only voltage changes being made. Everything else set at default.
ALL AIR! FTW









nice oc..


----------



## Bartmasta

You guys maybe know why I can't boot at 1.5 V?


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


nice oc..


Thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


You guys maybe know why I can't boot at 1.5 V?


and I have no clue


----------



## DankBudZ

Nice to see there is a club for the Athlon 6000 X2 here!

I went and purchased the 3GHz 6000+ X2 about 4 months ago after I damaged my 4200+ X2 when I went to install it in my new motherboard, I accidentally bent a bunch of pins when I tried to put it into the socket, and when I attempted to straighten them a couple of them snapped off!!!

Though I am quite glad that I did buy the 6000+ X2 because I got a nice improvement in performace all round...

I have only recently started trying to overclock it, and my best so far is 3.45GHz, I can get it to post @ 3.5GHz but when I attempt to put it under stress using Orthos it stops running after about 30 seconds... My PC doesn't crash or anything, Orthos just stops running, and leaves me on my desktop...

I wondered what would be considered the maximum amount of voltage that I could give my processor, because when I was o/cing, I first tried it at 3.5 with the stock voltage in my BIOS of 1.3v, and it just refused to post completely, but I went back into the BIOS and set the voltage to 1.45v and this allowed me to boot into Windows, but like I said it wouldn't allow me to run Orthos for more than 30 seconds without it stopping...

I dont really want to give it more voltage until I know what most people who are overclocking these processors would consider safe, because I dont have the money right now to replace my CPU if I end up frying it!!!

I did start reading through this thread, but there are 131 pages of posts, and it would take me all day to sift through all the comments to see what you guys consider safe...

Thanks in advance folks...

::Edit::

Here is a screen of my 6000+ X2 posting at 3.5GHz on air:










I am just going to see if I can run any benchies with this o/c... I set my voltage to 1.55v this time, and my idle temps are only about 2C higher than they are at the processors stock speed...


----------



## Powelly

Hi, and welcome to the AMD X2 6000+ Club AND Overclock.net!
That's a decent overclock you've got there, but I highly doubt you'll achieve it stable.
As for the voltage, most people consider 1.5v the maximum safe voltage for this CPU for 24/7 running. If you're benching or doing a suicide run you should be right to max out the voltage but don't leave it on 24/7.
Your temps are great, just remember the max temp for the Windsor is 55-63C as stated by AMD.

Good luck with your overclocking,
~Powelly.


----------



## Blue83

I wouldnt go over 1.5V for the Brisbane models, and wouldnt go over 1.55V for the Windsor models.


----------



## DankBudZ

Thanks for the comments guys..

I guess you are right Powelly, I just can't get it stable @ 3.5GHz, I don't want to take the voltage any higher than 1.55v as I am afraid of frying my CPU!!!

I personally think that it is my crappy mobo that is preventing me from getting stable overclocks.. I am going to be upgrading my CPU and mobo in the next 2 months anyway, so this board and processor will be going into my fiancee's PC, and she doesn't really do anything demanding on the computer so stock speeds will be just fine for her!


----------



## Yukss

hey DankBudZ thatÂ´s a very good oc.. windsor holds more volt thant brisbane.. mine is 1.5v in bios altough cpuz says is 1.55v. im gonna try to use yours specs and see if i can keep it stable.. 14*250: 3.5ghz and the HT at 4x and your temps are way to low on air.. nice....


----------



## WBaS

Hey sorry I've been away for so long guys. Life's been... a bit hectic. Looks like you guys are doing well. It's always good to see others helping. Keep up the good work!









EDIT: Hey Dankbudz, you can fill in your system specs here. It will organize it like the rest of us.


----------



## Bartmasta

3643 Mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512898

___

Calling all people with 6000+ Windsors to the OCN overclocking competition. It's a 90 nm chip so we've got a good chance, and it overclocks pretty well.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpetition.html


----------



## Powelly

Niiiice!
Tell us, how'd you manage it finally?!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Niiiice!
Tell us, how'd you manage it finally?!


I took out one stick of RAM. Went into BIOS, set ram timings to 5-5-5-16, set RAM to 667, set NB V to +0.1V.

Although I think it doesn't really matter because of what I'm gonna do in the next part, I set cpu V to 1.475, and multiplier to 220 I think so I was at 3400 MHz.

After that I just used an OC program, which let me get to 1.5V ( I didn't try 1.525, dunno if it's safe) and just kept raising multiplier.

I suggest using OC software, I used Easy tune pro 5, you can get it from Gigabyte's website. I heard it's not the best for having an overclock that you will have 24/7, but it's good for suicide runs.


----------



## Bartmasta

dayum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513712


----------



## Viscera1969

I hope i am putting all this in the right place sorry if i did not.

I am the latest member to the club of:










I learned some what on overclocking but to be honest it is still foggy for me but the AMD Processor that is in this rigg started at 3.0 i managed to OC to what you see and it has been that way for a long time. Now i've seen your guys OC work and i am in AWE over the speeds you all got them up to so now i am hopeful i can OC mine even more. Um before i go further this is what i cranked things up in the bios too.

CPU FREQUENCY 210
PCI E Clock 100
CPU Clock Ratio X15
DDR2 Voltage control +0.075V
Chipset/PCI E Voltage +0.050V
HT-Link Voltage +0.075V
CPU HT- Link Voltage control +0.075V
CPU Voltage control 1.5500V

Here is MOBO Screenie









And Memory










Ok now in BIOS i see the CPU VID is blue and none selectable and it says Normal 14000V
Now i have had the CPU FEQ up to 218 and which gave me a high 3.2 but when playing a game like GTA4 um no deal, it locked up i had to reboot but normal useage of pc out side of games it ran great and stayed 41c 39c for the 2 Proc. I am still on old version of mobo bios, now the question is should i update the bios and will that unlock the CPU VID So i can raise it and how do i go about doing it? Stuff like that is when my dyslexia hits me the hardest, it all starts to jumble in my head and then i just get mad.:swearing: lol

If any one can help me would be great i would love to reach at least 3.4 or 3.5 and be stable to play GTA4 more then 5 minute, like for hours would be nice.

Thanks You In Advance


----------



## Bartmasta

what are your temps like while playing gtaIV


----------



## Yukss

lol i tought this thread was dead...


----------



## Viscera1969

Around 60c to 65c but that is right when i minimized to desktop so it may drop a degree or 2 by the time i see it, but i havent ever caught much more then that.


----------



## JadedFloridian

So you know Viscera, those temps are way high and you're risking damaging your chip if you continue to run it like you have it. If you can fill out your system specs (under "User CP" on the top, click "edit system"), we can help you figure out how to lower those temps!


----------



## AIpha

Yeah..those temps are past the recommended 55c danger zone. Fill out the thing like Jaded said.


----------



## Bartmasta

So, does anyone think I can hit 3.8?


----------



## Viscera1969

Ok i got the stats done i guess thats what you wanted, i hope i covered every thing there if not ask and see what other info i can recall or dig up.

And thanks for the help...


----------



## JadedFloridian

I don't understand what you put under "CPU cooling". You listed a fan, CPU cooling is talking about the heatsink you're using. This is what we need to know, is it the stock one that came with the processor? Is it aftermarket? You used thermal paste when you put the heatsink on, right? How did you apply the thermal paste and what kind did you use? These are all questions we need answered to help you with your heat problem.


----------



## Viscera1969

Ok guys sorry about that i wasn't fort sure actually what it was wanting, still not sure but there it is. lol


----------



## Viscera1969

Ok guys sorry about that i wasn't fort sure actually what it was wanting, still not sure but there it is. lol

I got a friend that read on my Processor he read that not a full load but a fair load would run about 67c and it says thats about normal. So i guess a full load would be over 70c but iv'e never seen it go higher then 60 65c, but thats just one peace of info from what source he read, i do not know. lol


----------



## Yukss

3.8ghz is insane.. not stable at all...


----------



## Bartmasta

Just for suicide runs


----------



## Powelly

I very much doubt it.
But best of luck


----------



## Yukss

ppl we are dying, soon, iÂ´m gonna step up to the new phenom II x3 720 BE and maybe i can enable the 4th core.. what about you guys ?


----------



## Bartmasta

I'd love to get this club started again. I'd make a list of top overclocks, how to overclock the 6000+, as well as other useful information.

I'll probably stick with my trusty 6000+ for at least a year. This processor is da bomb.


----------



## Viscera1969

Speaking of over clocking, i added in the cpu cooling i think thats right this time. lol
So what ya think about the temps and will i be able to OC when they are lower?

THanks...


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viscera1969*


Ok guys sorry about that i wasn't fort sure actually what it was wanting, still not sure but there it is. lol

I got a friend that read on my Processor he read that not a full load but a fair load would run about 67c and it says thats about normal. So i guess a full load would be over 70c but iv'e never seen it go higher then 60 65c, but thats just one peace of info from what source he read, i do not know. lol


Listen. If you want our help, you're going to have to listen to what we've said. These temps are NOT normal. If you continue to run your chip with those temperatures you run a high risk of having it die on you. You need to reduce those temperatures in any way possible. Figure out what you are doing wrong, whether is be putting too much thermal paste on, or having poor airflow in your case.

To put things in perspective for you, I have the exact same chip as you, and I'm running 3.42 GHz @ 1.5 VCore, and yet I'm getting idle temps of ~29-32 C and full load around 50 C. Granted, my cooling solution is one of the best out there, so it's not horribly surprising. But you need to get your temperatures under control before you even THINK about overclocking more. Revert to stock (3 ghz) and see what temperatures look like, I'm betting it'll be still be in the warning zone (55-63 C and higher).


----------



## Viscera1969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Listen. If you want our help, you're going to have to listen to what we've said. These temps are NOT normal. If you continue to run your chip with those temperatures you run a high risk of having it die on you. You need to reduce those temperatures in any way possible. Figure out what you are doing wrong, whether is be putting too much thermal paste on, or having poor airflow in your case.

To put things in perspective for you, I have the exact same chip as you, and I'm running 3.42 GHz @ 1.5 VCore, and yet I'm getting idle temps of ~29-32 C and full load around 50 C. Granted, my cooling solution is one of the best out there, so it's not horribly surprising. But you need to get your temperatures under control before you even THINK about overclocking more. Revert to stock (3 ghz) and see what temperatures look like, I'm betting it'll be still be in the warning zone (55-63 C and higher).


Ok first off i only posted what i said about my friend because i didnt believe his source is why i am sorry that that got lost in the translation, so again that was the only reason. I do not believe my temps should be that high neither and when i had it at stock 3.0 i got the same between 38 and 43 as i look at the temp gage now thats the reading i am getting when i play a game like GTA4 then it goes up to 60 to 65 and i know thats to high. Thats why when i did over clock this to 3.1 and i notice the temps still are the same i thought 'wow at least they are the same' although i know that is still to high. Now i have had this pc i built it a year and a half ago. 
I really do not know what or how to lower the temps any more i will set things back to default and see again if they are still the same as you suggest, other then that i do not know how and thats why i am here, i read all these different post people help others do what i like to get done, to gain a good stable Over clocking. So to set the record straight i meant no disrespect at all, somehow what i said was just lost in translation, is all.

So if you still will help me out i would appreciate it and i will reset things back right now and let you know after a bit what the temps are then.

Thanks and again sorry for the miss communication.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Hey, it's no problem! I'm sorry if I came off as a bit rude sounding, it just seemed like you were listening more to what your friend was saying than us. We can figure this out!

Just to make sure, you have this case, right?
http://www.avadirect.com/product_det....asp?PRID=7806

If so it looks like airflow shouldn't be a factor here, from that huge fan in the front alone









I'm still not exactly sure which heatsink you have for your CPU, but from the description it sounds like a 120 mm tower, which is a good thing!









How did you apply your thermal paste? For a dual core, it is widely accepted that a small dab in the center of the cpu, about the size of a grain of uncooked rice, is the correct amount. However, if your cooler has HDT (Heat pipe direct touch), there are different methods to apply the paste for the best results. Is the bottom of your CPU cooler flat or does it have grooves, and can see the heatpipes on the bottom?


----------



## Viscera1969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Hey, it's no problem! I'm sorry if I came off as a bit rude sounding, it just seemed like you were listening more to what your friend was saying than us. We can figure this out!

Just to make sure, you have this case, right?
http://www.avadirect.com/product_det....asp?PRID=7806

If so it looks like airflow shouldn't be a factor here, from that huge fan in the front alone









I'm still not exactly sure which heatsink you have for your CPU, but from the description it sounds like a 120 mm tower, which is a good thing!









How did you apply your thermal paste? For a dual core, it is widely accepted that a small dab in the center of the cpu, about the size of a grain of uncooked rice, is the correct amount. However, if your cooler has HDT (Heat pipe direct touch), there are different methods to apply the paste for the best results. Is the bottom of your CPU cooler flat or does it have grooves, and can see the heatpipes on the bottom?


Please do not worry about that, it was just a misunderstanding.

Indeed that is my case but thanks god i didnt pay that much for it, it was a little less. lol

Any way yeah that case has 2 huge fans nice and roomy inside.

Here is a link they say a picture is worth a 1000 words. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835199005 thats what i put on the cpu and i put about a rice spec of artic cool 5 in the middle and then when i placed the heatsink on it, it then spread out to the edges of cpu with out going over the edge.

Ok i also went back to all stock setting i am back at







3.0, and i guess my memory faild me since its been over a year now that i bumped it to 3.1. I thought the temps were about the same but i see now it wasnt now they are CPU1 roughly 34 to 36 CPU2 roughly 29 to 33 and i just got out of GTA 4 and it was then at 52 to 57 more or less both cpu's.

Ok there you go i hope that links gives you all th info you need, just let me know what else i can tell you to help you understand my system. And Thank you so much....


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viscera1969*


Please do not worry about that, it was just a misunderstanding.

Indeed that is my case but thanks god i didnt pay that much for it, it was a little less. lol

Any way yeah that case has 2 huge fans nice and roomy inside.

Here is a link they say a picture is worth a 1000 words. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835199005 thats what i put on the cpu and i put about a rice spec of artic cool 5 in the middle and then when i placed the heatsink on it, it then spread out to the edges of cpu with out going over the edge.

Ok i also went back to all stock setting i am back at







3.0, and i guess my memory faild me since its been over a year now that i bumped it to 3.1. I thought the temps were about the same but i see now it wasnt now they are CPU1 roughly 34 to 36 CPU2 roughly 29 to 33 and i just got out of GTA 4 and it was then at 52 to 57 more or less both cpu's.

Ok there you go i hope that links gives you all th info you need, just let me know what else i can tell you to help you understand my system. And Thank you so much....


Ok, your cooler wasn't exactly what I thought it was. The problem itself might just be that, as the 6000+ is a fairly hot chip, even at stock. If you're going to be wanting to overclock, I only have a couple suggestions that I think would honestly help. First, you can try reapplying your thermal paste, but instead of spreading it around, just put the rice grain sized blob in the center of the CPU, and then just mount the cpu cooler like normal. The pressure between the cpu and the cooler will allow the paste to spread evenly. I think it's possible that there may be air bubbles in your thermal paste now, that is why I am suggesting this. Also, if you decide to do this, make sure you thoroughly clean your CPU and the contact part of the heatsink (isopropyl alcohol, the higher % the better, works well here). If you need to, wipe clean with a lint-free cloth or a coffee filter.

If that doesn't work, and you are sure that your heatsink is snugly attached to your motherboard, I think the only thing you could do would be replace your heatsink with a better one. I originally thought your cooler was a tower, which is the standard at the moment for the best cooling solution. You can check out the air cooling forum for more information on that, you'll probably end up getting a Xigmatek product if you go this route as they are economical and perform close to the best.


----------



## Viscera1969

Well i probably end up getting a new heat sink, cus in the back of my mind i have been thinking that may be the problem as far as the temps, so you suggesting a new 1 that just confirmed it what i had thought but was not sure. Just out of curiosity when that time is right, would updating my bios open up the option to raise my Vcore because right now it isn't selectable in bios it is like grayed out?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Not exactly sure on the BIOS question. If it's greyed out you most likely need to enable an "overclocking" option or something to that extent. Since you built your computer yourself I highly doubt that the option is locked, you might want to ask the guys over at the AMD motherboard section.


----------



## Powelly

Yeah, good idea having a look around/asking questions here. Try hitting ctrl-f1 to get to advanced options and see if that helps your situation. If it doesn't un-grey your vcore, have a look around the advanced menus for an overclocking option like JadedFloridian mentioned.
If all else fails, you might need to flash your bios with a version that enables overclocking...
Good luck,
~Powelly


----------



## Viscera1969

Hey Thank You Guys for all your help, i will do that have a look c around. Thats the only thing i could figure out is to update them but i will look around see what comes up. You Guys are great. I let you all know what i do with this.

Till Then, Take Care, And Be Well...........


----------



## melo_mel

hey guys im quite new to this but can my amd athlon 64x2 3.0ghz run GTAIV and Assassin's Creed,Call of Duty 4?

I used have a Core2Duo E7400 but changed it due to my technician's advice since my computer's purpose is for moderate gaming....and by the which is better in terms of gaming core2duo e7400 or amd athlon 64x2 since both run on two cores? and how does cache affect gaming? and can i overclock my processor btw i am running on a biostar mobo...much thanks i hope you could enlighten me


----------



## Bartmasta

your graphics card is more important for games


----------



## melo_mel

as of now i have a palit 9600gt 512mb 256-bit ddr3....


----------



## Bartmasta

what resolution do you play at


----------



## melo_mel

sorry,i can't remember what my resolution is but it seems to be okay my settings are on high with anti aliasing on and anistropic filtering??....with the e7400 my games just freezes and does not respond...but with the athlon wow things went well no freezing problems whatsoever....


----------



## melo_mel

how do i overclock and what are its consequences? i only have two cooling fans which are running at max my max temp. reaches at about 52deg is it okay and still safe?....sorry for asking such questions


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melo_mel*


how do i overclock and what are its consequences? i only have two cooling fans which are running at max my max temp. reaches at about 52deg is it okay and still safe?....sorry for asking such questions


i think those temps are too high to overclock but if you arent overclocking they are fine


----------



## melo_mel

ah okay thanks a lot....i've been wondering though if an e7400 goes head to head with an athlon no overclockings based on gaming which one is better?


----------



## Powelly

Well, because you're in the AMD X2 6000+ Club I assume you mean the 6000+ vs the E7400, so =on&prod[2276]=on]here are the results of the comparison on tomshardware...

I also advise checking this thread (again on tomshardware).

Based on the charts alone, which show the E7200 (the predecessor of the E7400, 270MHz difference in clock speeds) the AMD 6000+ gets owned all over the board, especially in gaming. Also, Intel CPUs overclock MUCH better than AMD. I've just searched quickly and there's OCN users that have hit 4GHz "easily" with the E7400 - compare that to the best result we've seen, Bartmasta's 3.7GHz. No contest.

In summary, pick the E7200









Your primary concern for gaming should be a beasty graphics card, then CPU & RAM. Most games currently aren't able to utilise all four cores of the quad cores; that's why you should stick to dual cores for now. Again, look no further than the hardware charts on tomshardware to see that Intel are THE choice for gamers.

Hope I've answered all your questions. If not, feel free to PM me








~Powelly


----------



## melo_mel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Well, because you're in the AMD X2 6000+ Club I assume you mean the 6000+ vs the E7400, so =on&prod[2276]=on]here are the results of the comparison on tomshardware...

I also advise checking this thread (again on tomshardware).

Based on the charts alone, which show the E7200 (the predecessor of the E7400, 270MHz difference in clock speeds) the AMD 6000+ gets owned all over the board, especially in gaming. Also, Intel CPUs overclock MUCH better than AMD. I've just searched quickly and there's OCN users that have hit 4GHz "easily" with the E7400 - compare that to the best result we've seen, Bartmasta's 3.7GHz. No contest.

In summary, pick the E7200









Your primary concern for gaming should be a beasty graphics card, then CPU & RAM. Most games currently aren't able to utilise all four cores of the quad cores; that's why you should stick to dual cores for now. Again, look no further than the hardware charts on tomshardware to see that Intel are THE choice for gamers.

Hope I've answered all your questions. If not, feel free to PM me








~Powelly


thanks dude, the differences aren't that significant...i'll stick with my amd and maybe when i have enough money ill buy myself an AMD Phenom...a lot cheaper than the quad....thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

Intel is faster, yes. Although, AMD does the job fine for gaming. After all the GPU is more important. Intel will give you better results, especially if you overclock. It all depends on your budget, really.

I really want to hit 3.8 GHz guys. I really want 2nd or maybe even 1st place. Time is running out though, with night temperatures being above 0'C (around 3'C). It's still pretty cold but I think colder temps would help.


----------



## tweakboy

This is a good club to be in. Athlon Black Edition pownz us all!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


This is a good club to be in. Athlon Black Edition pownz us all!










There is no black edition 6000+.









Ahhhhhhhh

I just found out I don't have the 3rd best overclock, but I have the 4th. The best guy had his at 3875 with WC. Time to start oc'ing I guess.


----------



## T3hFurious1

Reference Clock = 220
CPU Multiplier = 14x
CPU Clock = 3360 MHz
VCORE = 1.475
Idle Temp = 42C
Load Temp = 46C
OCCT
Noctua NH-U12P No Mod's (Yet)

Nao add meh to the club!1!1!!!1!


----------



## Powelly

Welcome to the club, dude! WBas started
That's a nice looking overclock you've got there. Interesting you've dropped the multi back to 12, but that's a relatively low vcore - and temps! Only 4C difference in idle and load? What are you using to stress test, and what program are you using to monitor temps?
~Powelly


----------



## T3hFurious1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


Welcome to the club, dude! WBas started
That's a nice looking overclock you've got there. Interesting you've dropped the multi back to 12, but that's a relatively low vcore - and temps! Only 4C difference in idle and load? What are you using to stress test, and what program are you using to monitor temps?
~Powelly


Using OCCT, and HWMonitor, and I dropped it down a little for stability, that OC was kind of a "How high can I get it to boot and not BSOD OC."


----------



## AllenG

here ya go... This is my stable everyday use setup.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525437


----------



## Bartmasta

not bad


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here is my OC...


----------



## Powelly

Hey Cheffy!
Welcome to OCN and the AMD X2 6000+ Club!
That looks like a nice OC you've got yourself there, care to share some more details?
Basically, fill out your overclock in this format:
) Reference clock
2) Multiplier
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math)
4) vcore
5) HTT multiplier
6) Stability test & time run
7) Temp while running test & program used
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any)

We'd like to see your temperatures, if it's stable, etc.
Cheers,
~Powelly


----------



## CHEFFY!

1) 226
2) 15
3) 3.4Ghz
4) 1.45
5) 4X
6) Orthos 1h test
7) 35C Idle Load 55C
8) Sunbeam Core Contact Cooler

I have been running this speed the past 2 days and it's been completely stable, but i think im on the very edge because if i increase the reference clock to 227 from 226 i will fail stability tests.


----------



## Powelly

You know what that means? Moar voltage!!!








Take a look into folding, your 4670 would pump out some nice PPD


----------



## CHEFFY!

Yeah sure i'll get onto it.


----------



## InanimentX4

I've Just started my this new hobby of mine, and im loving it, not finished with my computer just yet, still need oil for complete liquid cooling system

1) 242
2) 14
3) 3.388
4) suposly 1.50 jumps to 1.53 volts
5) x5
6) ntune 6 hours full test, no BOSD Untill O.C Graphics Cards
7)MB 46C cpu 39-43C
8) Liquid Cooling dual 120mm radiator, liquid temps 29.9C, soon to be full oil submersion with dual 80mm radiator


----------



## Powelly

Ouch, high voltage for 3.388Ghz!!! You may not want to hear this but I doubt you'll get past 3.6 even on water - especially if you're currently at 39-43C! Try using OCCT or Orthos (available in downloads section) as a stress test - use Small FFTs to specifically target your CPU.
Good luck and Welcome to OCN and the AMD X2 6000+ club!

By the way guys, I'll probably be leaving shortly - I'm getting a Q9650 amongst other stuff. I'll still have my current rig but it will be a dedicated folder so not much overclocking going on....


----------



## InanimentX4

it may be high volts but its not more than 10 to 15 percent so the pc probe says. i can get my mainbord FSB to 250 with my multiplier to 5, any ideas on how to get better multiplyer at that clock?


----------



## Mr_Speedy

Hi.. I just bought a 6000+ Brisbane after my 4200+ died.

I'm currently very close to getting it stable at 3.2Ghz (I don't wanna push hard with the stock cooler). The reason for being overly careful is that I killed my 4200+ in less than a year, so I would like to avoid that this time









1) 207
2) 15.5x
3) 3208 Mhz
4) 1.296/1.312 V fluctuating
5) 5x (1035Mhz HT)
6) Prime 95 torture test (max heat)... 45 mins+ (testing as I type)
7) Cores 0,1 full load: 51, 56 degrees (according to core temp 0.99.4)
8) Stock AMD cooler

I was wondering what the maximum "safe" temperature for these chips is.


----------



## doberstaR

Hi im new on this forum but not to OC







And im a AMD fan all the way








Right now im building a extreme i7 system i have to test intel once in my life i guess









But i wont letgo of my 6000+ and here is my spec

*24/7 config*

1) 230
2) x15
3) 3450
4) 1.475 v
5) x5
6) Orthos 5 hours
7) 48
8) Noctua NH-U12P, 120mm cpu cooler and a home made app (i will post some pics of it when my gf gets home wit the cam)

Feel free to ask me anything but iÂ´v read the whole thread so i dont know what you can ask me that you dont already know







Great thread btw!!!


----------



## Powelly

Hey doberstaR, welcome to OCN and the AMD X2 6000+ Club! I'm glad you're in heaven, this community rawks!

I love the sound of that i7! Big step up from an AMD 600+! I'm hopefully going Intel soon with a Q9650, got the cash out today









That's a very nice overclock you've got there, I'm jealous! I'm gonna try equal that tonight, see if it's stable for folding







Liking the sound of pics









BTW guys, I managed to fry a 250GB Seagate last night so went out and bought a 500GB one today







On my next rig I plan to RAID0 2x500GB Seagates with a 1.5TB Seagate for storage


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy* 
Hi.. I just bought a 6000+ Brisbane after my 4200+ died.

I'm currently very close to getting it stable at 3.2Ghz (I don't wanna push hard with the stock cooler). The reason for being overly careful is that I killed my 4200+ in less than a year, so I would like to avoid that this time









1) 207
2) 15.5x
3) 3208 Mhz
4) 1.296/1.312 V fluctuating
5) 5x (1035Mhz HT)
6) Prime 95 torture test (max heat)... 45 mins+ (testing as I type)
7) Cores 0,1 full load: 51, 56 degrees (according to core temp 0.99.4)
8) Stock AMD cooler

I was wondering what the maximum "safe" temperature for these chips is.









Alright here we go.

Stock voltage is 1.4V, correct? You can do 3.2 GHz on 1.4V like you did. If ya want 3.3 GHz you need to bump the voltage up to 1.425V. Well at least I had to anyways.

The maximum temperature for our cpu is 62'C. Yours is pretty close to there but then again it's a stress test. I've got mine at 1.425V 3.3 GHz and I get about 60'C for stress test but my gaming temps are 45'C.


----------



## raikky

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533570

1) 220
2) 15.5x
3) 3410 Mhz
4) 1.375v
5) HT (i use asus crosshair 2 cant find HT mp someone can help with this?)
6) only testing with games no hang ups or BSOD
7) ---)
8) Stock AMD cooler


----------



## xbanhxbaox

i just had a question,

i had my 6000+ clocked to at 3.4ghz and i got my hands on a 7750 kuma, so i put that in to try it out and i was able to clock it 3.0ghz. Both running at 1.42volts, but with the 6000+ i had to lower my ht multiplier to 4x and my ram to 667, while the kuma i was able to keep my ht-link at 1800 and my ram at 800.

so my question is, which one should i keep in my box?

i do moderate gaming and a lot of photo editting with cs4.


----------



## Bartmasta

do some benching


----------



## VulcanX

With 1.45V in the BIOS, and its more in CPU-Z, is that dangerous at all or what? Bcoz i am running the rig in my signature, and im worried bout messing around with my Vcore, but also want to set it so that the Auto setting doesnt push it up too high or anything stupid like that, so what u guys recommend? i currently have my 6000+ OC to 3.2GHZ with Vcore set on Auto ( yes i know this is bad but there was nothing telling me even an average of where it should be, so i left it auto).
So for my current OC what Vcore should i set firstly, and secondly how hazardous is it seein how i have a CM Hyper TX 2 cooler?


----------



## Bartmasta

Which core do you have

Brisbane or Windsor


----------



## VulcanX

Windsor, 90nm technology, OC to 3.2 GHZ currently...








I have my temps in the bottom right, and thats also summin im wondering bout, bcoz i left the stock thermal paste (that shipped with my CM Hyper TX 2) and got 50c max temp, i wanted it down so i applied AS5 (arctic silver 5), a nice thin film of it, not too thin tho and my temps increased to 51-52 max, im so confused, i need help guys, im really really lost as to whats going on
But my biggest question, is why there is such a diff between CPUZ and Everest with regards to my voltage, bcoz in the BIOS i set my volts to 1.28 and it was only reading like 1.1x, it was wierd, so then i pushed the volts up to 1.375 and seems to be running at what u see in the picture, is that an alright voltage or whats the deal?


----------



## WaveSurfer

Need to play more any hlp please...


----------



## WaveSurfer

running sandra.. i would like to know how the hell.. To post my results on here for overclocking hlp.


----------



## Bartmasta

I've got the Brisbane core so I'm not really sure how the Windsors work.

Just raise the rated FSB (by like 10-15) (it's 200MHz stock) and also raise the voltage by 1 notch.


----------



## DEMONIAC

i just got a new set up a while back ....im not new to overclocking but i am new to doing it the right way and safe way ...i have blown up alot of cpu's back in the day..lol....this is my set up

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeDualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2
CPU AliasBrisbane
CPU SteppingBH-G2
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
CPUID Revision00060FB2h

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3319.2 MHz (original: 3100 MHz, overclock: 7%)
CPU Multiplier15.5x
CPU FSB214.1 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 7%)
HyperTransport Clock1070.7 MHz
Memory Bus331.9 MHz
DRAM:FSB RatioCPU/10

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core (Parity)
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core (ECC)
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID11/25/2008-NF-MCP61-6A61KB0CC-00
Motherboard NameBiostar MCP6PB M2+ (1 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 6100-4xx, AMD Hammer
Memory Timings6-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)1T
DIMM1: Kingston2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: Samsung M3 78T2863QZS-CF71 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date11/25/08
Video BIOS Date01/19/09
Award BIOS TypePhoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS MessageMCP6PB M2+ (61PCMB25 BF)
DMI BIOS Version6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterATI Radeon HD 4670 (RV730)
GPU Code NameRV730 (PCI Express 2.0 x16 1002 / 9490, Rev 00)
GPU Clock800 MHz (original: 750 MHz)
Memory Clock950 MHz (original: 800 MHz)

i hope that dont come out all screwy looking i coped and pasted out of everest ultimate
have any of you used this program to stress test and check system stabiltiy...i see alot of you guys use alot of difrent programs for that ....why is that personle prefrence or just tryd and true programs know to work well.....
so my system runs great i know if i get better ram i could probley go alot futher with my oc ing but of course ima have to get better cooling....lol....you should see this contraption i have set up now...lol...youd lafe your butts off.....but hey it works...
is there anything i can do to get a better set up with this over clock
maybe difrent ram timings or lower multiplyer with a higher fsb
wich is better
and why?

lower multiplyer with higher fsb..or visa versa....

and what do most you vets thinnk of the biostar MB....this is a cheep one i know but i am pretty impressed with it so far...its defently for thoughs on a tight buget
i basicly built this for gaming and recording music i havent got my sound card yet but it realy hase no room for expandability ..lol...but other then that this machine plays gta 4 with evrey thing on high and all other settings about mid rang cuz i run out of ram on video card for it...
its a smoke

another question i have is how hot is to hot for the chipset on the motherboard
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 6100-4xx, AMD Hammer..
mine runs about 64 c

new case for this system coming soon and water cooling system for cpu chipset and video then ima try some sriouse oc'in


----------



## WaveSurfer

Submitted by JEFF-PC | Thu, 09 Apr 2009 20:47:20 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.50AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Windows Vista Ultimate Edition SP1 (Build 6001)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 x86-64
CPUID : F.3.3 / Extended : F.43
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 64 / 2 x 64 KB - L2 : 2 x 1024 KB
Core : Windsor (90 nm) / Stepping : JH-F3

Freq : 3315.4 MHz (221.03 * 15)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M3A32-MVP DELUXE
NB : AMD 790FX rev 00
SB : ATI SB600 rev 00

GPU Type : ATI Radeon HD 4350
GPU Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 400 MHz
DirectX Version : 10.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 221 MHz (CPU/15) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEMONIAC* 
wall of text

your current OC is good


----------



## WaveSurfer

]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545701]







[/url].......... still mucking around with this overclock


----------



## Bartmasta

nice


----------



## WaveSurfer

I have reached the cap for this chip i think.. Let me know guys.. I will be running comp 24/7 for awhile and benching. Hope fully im stable.. lol.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546092


----------



## VulcanX

Yeah i am currently running it at 3.2GHZ, i tried 3.3GHZ and ran Hot Cpu Tester on it for 6 hours but noticed that apps etc would close with no reason, so i thought the voltage must be causing that, so i dropped the FSB back to 213 x 15, its running hundreds again
What u guys reckon is a safe VID for the Windsor 6000+? As well whats the best settings to run, as i currently have my Voltage set to 1.375 in the BIOS, and shows what i posted on pg 138, please let me know what u guys think


----------



## doomsdaybg

Hi everyone










220
15x
3300MHz
1.475
4x
Orthos 20min+
Low 33 / High 64
Xigmatek Cooler Heatpipe Direct Touch HDT-S1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=573819


----------



## Bartmasta

Nice overclock. Did you try at 1.45V

Also I am going to be selling my 6000+ soon, it was fun but I have to say bye now


----------



## smash_mouth01

1. 233
2. 15x
3. 3499MHz
4. 1.35
5. AMD overdrive stability test 1 hr stable ( plays crysis no probs)
6. Low 29 / High 52 degrees celcius
7. Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler


----------



## Yukss

we are DEAD..

btw.

i have an Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 and my cpu is clocked at 3,425ghz

Mult 15
HTT 4x
FSB 228
RAM 760mhz (4gb) 1.9V
Vcore 1.5v

idle﻿ temps 32/34C
load temps: 46/49C
ambiente 30C
windsor


----------



## Bartmasta

Oh wow I really forgot about this thread.

I've still got my 6000+ but I'm not using it. I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Oh wow I really forgot about this thread.

I've still got my 6000+ but I'm not using it. I'm thinking of selling it.



not trying to be rude about your 6000+ oc but it's not the best i have seen

the world record for this chip on air well what I saw was 3.803 Ghz


----------



## smash_mouth01

1) 240 Mhz
2) X15
3) 3.604 Ghz
4) 1.425 v
5) x5
6) orthos 1hr
7) Idle 30 c load 55 c on CPUID HWMonitor
8) Noctua NH-U12P Cooler in push/pull config


----------



## motoray

I didnt know there was even a club lol. Most fickle chip!!


----------



## smash_mouth01

I'm trying to revive it lol my last OC was 3.665 core v :1.5 ht ref 244 Mhz 
and went through a lashing of ORTHOS for 4 h 55 m (on air)

and yes they are fickle especially when you get to the top end of frequencies it sucks voltage like a cheer leader sucks a lolly pop


----------



## smash_mouth01

your the guy with the bong thing I have been trying to get my head around it


----------



## motoray

yet i still cant get my cpu to 3.5ghz


----------



## Yukss

lol we are not dead after all.. im gonna move to the PII 710 soon...


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


not trying to be rude about your 6000+ oc but it's not the best i have seen

the world record for this chip on air well what I saw was 3.803 Ghz


3.8 GHz maybe for the windsor 6000+... I have the brisbane 6000+ and my OC is the best for it on air that ive seen


----------



## motoray

actually the world record is 4.298


----------



## Dale-C

1) 261
2) 13x
3) 3393MHz
4) 1.4825 (CPU-Z shows 1.52)
5) 5x
6) 1024 wPrime
7) Max 51/52C on wPrime
8) Cooler Master GeminII S with an Alienware 120mm fan.

Any tips on how to get this past 3.4? And I have the 125w 90nm JH-F3 Version. And is the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX better then my current cooler?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
yet i still cant get my cpu to 3.5ghz


try these to kick it up to 3.5 ghz

ht ref = 250 mhz
multi = 14 x
nb volt = 1.3 v
core volt = 1.3750

but play around with these a bit it should get you there.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
actually the world record is 4.298


and yes you are quite right, but I made the point of it being on air, not LN2 or water or phase change.
So it does fall in 4 th place world wide but it's the highest on air.


----------



## Bartmasta

smash are you sure the 3.8 ghz on air you saw was the brisbane 6000+ and not the windsor

NVM it is the brisbane

Well I've got a new motherboard and I might be getting a mugen 2 soon. If I don't sell my 6000+ until then I might give it another benching run.


----------



## ryaxin

I've posted this in another thread but I guess this is where I could post my results.
3.37GHz is my stable speed. Any clues on how I could improve are more than welcome.

I did manage to hit a clock speed of 3.4GHz but it did show some signs of instability.

Now considering I can not access my BIOS in any way to OC, using these two little neat programs are a sweet deal. setfsb and crystalcpuid.

Here are my results: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648078

At 3.37GHz Multiplier was at 15X
Vcore at 1.400v


----------



## Asmola

I have 6400+ windsor but newer overclocked it, how it should oc? Just curious, its working inside my htpc now!


----------



## Dale-C

Up the FSB







. What mobo do you have?


----------



## Hindsight

Hi all, this thread is a bit dusty and it seems like many of the more active people from this thread have already moved beyond the 6000+ (based on their sigs), but I've obtained a lot of good info here so I thought it would be the best place to make my post. I've spent a lot of time and have read at least half the posts on this thread, as well as explored some of the threads on other boards linked from here.

I have a 6000+ Windsor and have never bothered to OC it since it handled the games I played just fine. I'm probably going to be upgrading in a few months but until then I have a game or two that isn't performing so well and I'd like to see about getting all I can out of my chip. I'd REALLY like to see 3.3 or 3.4.

I have the Windsor steeping JH-F3 on an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe board with DDR2 800 RAM. No matter what I do, I just can NOT get to 3.3 and have it be stable. I can get it past 3.4 no problem but it isn't stable and obviously I'm looking for it to be stable enough to game.

Things I have tried without success:
- Pushed vcore all the way to 5.25 (temps are ok)
- Maxed out RAM voltage per mfg specs and set ram to slower timings
- Set RAM to DDR 667 and DDR 500
- Increased chipset and PCI-E voltages
- Experimented with higher clock speeds and lower CPU multipliers
- Experimented with lower HTT multiplier

None of that works. Orthos always reports failure on the blend test within 6 minutes.

For a while I was thinking my DDR2 800 RAM was limiting me, but at 220x15, that would mean my RAM is only running at 880 which isn't too much of an OC, and on top of that, I did try running a divider by switching it to 667 and 500 in the BIOS which didn't help at all.

At 220x15, my HT speed is only 1100mhz which is only 100mhz above stock so I don't think that is an issue, do you? I have tried bumping the chipset voltages a bit to compensate but again, it doesn't help.

Any tips or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Dale-C

Try this mate:

FSB: 262
Multi: 14
PCIE: 101
DDR2 Voltage: 1.95v
CPU Voltage: 1.5375 or 1.4625 if you have the vCore offset setting ON
CPU-NB HT volts: 1.275
NB to SB HT volts: 1.325
RAM: 667
NB to SB HT Frequency: 200
CPU<->MCP55 HT Speed: 4x
NB<->SB Ht Speed: 5x


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks for the reply. Gave that a shot but it wouldn't even post. Also, there were a few settings you mentioned that I don't see in my bios....

CPU-NB Voltage
NB-SB HT Voltage
NB-SV Freq
NB-SB HT Speed

The only thing I have that's even remotely like these are:
CPU/Chipset HT Voltage
Chipset Core Voltage
Chipset PCIE Voltage

Also, I flashed my bios from revision 1502 to 1701 and now I can't even OC to 3.25 like I used to. I get a BSOD on windows boot. Guess I will revert back to 1502


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm ok, I thought the M2N-SLI was a similar BIOS to the M2N32-SLI. You might wanna post here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html in the M2N/M2N32 series thread, they will know more about the M2N-SLI motherboard then I will









BTW the CPU-NB HT voltage in your BIOS would be the CPU/Chipset HT voltage.


----------



## OSDCrusher

1) 200 MHz
2) 15X
3) Stock: 3000 MHz, Overclocked: 3210 MHz
4) Stock Vcore
5) Stock HTT Multiplier
6) 10 hr. PRime 95
7) 38Â°C Load
8) CPU cooler- Tuniq Tower 120


----------



## Hindsight

Hmm, well I have to juice it to 1.5 volts to get 3255 and then I get high 50 degree temps with all my fans on 100%.... just isn't worth it for only 3.25. Can't get anything over 3.25 to be stable either. Guess I will run stock until I upgrade. Darn, was hoping I could squeeze a little extra out of it for these last few months.


----------



## smash_mouth01

So it's true one cpu can be a piece of poop to OC and another can be bread and butter.
I must of been lucky with the one I got,
3.5Ghz @ 1.375v


----------



## Hindsight

That's how it goes with OCing.... but it also may not be the chip.... could be the motherboard.


----------



## smash_mouth01

You could be right, I mean that I did put an after market cooler on the NB and it was stable @ 275mhz.
Being it the cpu or the mobo the cpu can only be pushed so far, so even if you have a top end motherboard if the cpu doesn't want to go that high it won't.


----------



## Yukss

here is mine 24/7 satble on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=622375


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Up the FSB







. What mobo do you have?


hey bro you have the same mobo i have.. i have hit 3.5ghz on water..

i notice that you lower the mult to 9.5 i never have drop that low..

why you dont try this.. it work great for me

multi 15
fsb 228
ram 1.9 (are 800, i manually drop to 667)
htt 4x
vcore to 1.47 in bios..


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


smash are you sure the 3.8 ghz on air you saw was the brisbane 6000+ and not the windsor

NVM it is the brisbane

Well I've got a new motherboard and I might be getting a mugen 2 soon. If I don't sell my 6000+ until then I might give it another benching run.











BTW nice suicide run with the 6000+


----------



## Dale-C

So how far can Brisbane's go?


----------



## smash_mouth01

well the record is 4.2 on LN2, and 3.812 on air.


----------



## Dale-C

Well 3.6Ghz should be easy enough then aye?


----------



## smash_mouth01

well I run 3.5 day in day out and it loves it. 
I use these specs, but keep in mind I use 1066 ram.

ht ref(fsb): 250Mhz (after market cooling)
multi: x14
Vcore: 1.375v
NBvolt:1.3v

I idle at 38 degrees and full load 54-56 degrees.


----------



## Dale-C

Brissy core?


----------



## smash_mouth01

No it's a windsor 125W.


----------



## Dale-C

man mine wont even boot with those settings.


----------



## smash_mouth01

With the ones i gave you ?, the limiting factor is your ram I did mention that i use 1066(pc-8500) ram


----------



## smash_mouth01

you may need to look into some pc 6400 (800Mhz) or pc 8500 (1066Mhz) ram.


----------



## Dale-C

I put the ram at 400 and 533 in the Bios, its not the Ram, its the CPU, 1.375 volts is way to low, boots at 1.55 and then blue screens.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Thinking........maybe drop it to 3.45 about there and lower the voltage to 1.45 and see how you go.


----------



## Dale-C

Yeh had it at 3448 and 1.55v, 1.5 would BSOD and I put on Prime95 and it failed.


----------



## smash_mouth01

it would do that @ 1.5, did you get to have a look a temps?

ok there's a few thing that you can do what it almost sounds like is that the fsb is too high for that board.

he's a method to find out your max fsb.
_Things you'll need to overclock._

A pen and paper to write settings down.

_Software_
CPUID Hardware Monitor. for temps and voltage.
Orthos for stessing your cpu
Super PI for the same reason
But I am guessing you may know this allready.

ok keep your ram divider at a setting lower,set all your voltages back to default.
and drop your cpu multiplier to say 5x

ok now set your NB volts to 1.3v and slowly increase your fsb until the system becomes unstable (aka BSOD or it wont boot into windows. 
Now don't worry too much if the bios screws up and wont post or crashes just after posting in extreme situations take the motherboard battery out for 20 minutes and this will clear your cmos, put the battery back in and go again. But you settings will be reset to default)

Now this will give you your max FSB now drop back the NB Mhz by 10Mhz and go into windows and check your temps with Hardware monitor I find tha TMPIN 1 is your NB make sure it's at 50 degrees (as I said before I have after market cooling for my NB).
Now that you have your FSB stable and it's not over heating, now you can start increasing the the cpu multi (while writing all the data down about temps NBMhz and voltage)


----------



## Dale-C

Well going from 3.36 to 3.4 or so isn't going to help much for performance and I get a bsod below 8 and my max fsb I have tried is 366 on a 9.5 multi, it boots but then bsods.


----------



## smash_mouth01

You are pushing the FSB too far.


----------



## adamf

1) 228MHz
2) 15x
3) 3420MHz
4) 1.375v
5) Auto -1140 Mhz 
6) Idle: 30-32 Load: 47-50
7) Zalman 9700 + Artic Silver 5

So my goal is to get to 3.5ghz. Perhaps someone here can give me a couple of pointers or adjust some numbers here that might work out.


----------



## smash_mouth01

do you have CPZ Hardware monitor if not get that , and tell me the temps TMPIN 0,1 and 2 at load. To get into the above 3.4-3.5 Ghz it really is a case of.

1. can your North Bridge cooling handle the extra heat
2. can your Ram handle the new speeds.


----------



## Yukss

here is mine 24/7 satble on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=622375


ps. on my old 6000x2 windsor


----------



## Sweet_Dane

Hi All.

I Have one to, and want to OC it...

Great club you have here, can I join??









With 144 sides thereÂ´s a lot to read, and I hope to learn much...

Right now IÂ´m stock on 3 Ghz, but hopefully I will go further....









Best

Sweet_Dane


----------



## djogoku

I'd like to join this club. I'm pretty happy with my 6000+ at the moment.

Here are my specs:

1) FSB 214Mhz
2) Multiplier 15.5x
3) CPU Clock 3317.5Mhz
4) VCore 1.42v
5) HT 4x
6) The most I've done at this setting is play NBA2K10 (ran two benchmarks and played 2 games)
7) while gaming - CPU Temp 45c (System Temp 42c)
8) Heatsink & Fan - Foxconn 2ZR71-409


----------



## letsgetiton

Does any one know why they stopped making the 6400 3.2GHz CPU? I have one that I just upgraded to this Phenom II X4 : ) 720 2.8GHz BE chip and I think the 6400 is faster even with the 4th core unlocked. Going from the X3 core to the X4 cores my Performance Rating in Windows 7 went from 6.9 to 7.2 with the 4th core unlocked. Never tried the 6400, I just upgraded to W7 from XP at the same time I got the Phenom.


----------



## CrownChakraBE

think I could join up with you guys?

1) 256 - Reference clock
2) 12.5 - multi
3) 3.2ghz - "speed"
4) 1.4500v - voltage
5) 4x - HTlink
6) dont remember off the top of my head :x
7) 53c with fallout 3, 55c with orthos - max temp
8) Scythe minitower which I attached an 80mm Antec fan to.
9) 2x2gb OCZ Reaper dual channel pc6400 (ddr 800) 5-5-5-15 @ 1.95v
10) Asus m2n-e ( not deluxe ) - mobo
11) Athlon 64 x2 5000+ Brisbane Black Edition (2.6ghz) - cpu
12) ATI Radeon HD 2600XT 512MB PCI-e2.0 - gpu

I've spent the last few months tuning this setup and it handles tasks pretty awesome. I'm on my laptop right now but I'll post validations and whatnot tomorrow. I know I could get so much more out of this rig if i had a better graphics solution. Not to mention this is ( so far ) %100 stable. Pushing the voltage to 1.5v and putting the multi to 13.5 gives 3.45ghz and will run fallout 3 for many hours :3


----------



## adamf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
do you have CPZ Hardware monitor if not get that , and tell me the temps TMPIN 0,1 and 2 at load. To get into the above 3.4-3.5 Ghz it really is a case of.

1. can your North Bridge cooling handle the extra heat
2. can your Ram handle the new speeds.

Here's the requested info:
(note: cpu vcore is incorrect here, its actualy 1.375)


----------



## smash_mouth01

you have a little wriggle room , the only thing limiting your ocing is the ram, unless you lower the ram speed in bios.
I found that the multi on the Cpu doesn't effect the ram but well the obvious the NB does.

by doing this you can up the nb back to the original ram speed while getting a good oc,also bump up your NB to 1.3.










even though this says 6400 ddr it's 8500 my mobo doesn't give me the option for 1066Mhz so I have to overclock to get it there.

here's a table I made of multi's and northbridges (in Mhz) I found this to help a bit.


----------



## raisethe3

@smash_mouth01- You need an AM2+ cpu to run 1066. Here you have an AM2 cpu, so it cannot run 1066 memory.


----------



## smash_mouth01

The only problem is that due to bandwidth cap of 2000mhz I can only use 2x 1066 dimm modules.
But with a little fiddling I got it to 500 mhz ddr (1000mhz), so what is the speed of your ram ?.

nope your quite right I checked again on the cpu support list on gigabytes page.


----------



## adamf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
you have a little wriggle room , the only thing limiting your ocing is the ram, unless you lower the ram speed in bios.
I found that the multi on the Cpu doesn't effect the ram but well the obvious the NB does.

by doing this you can up the nb back to the original ram speed while getting a good oc,also bump up your NB to 1.3.

even though this says 6400 ddr it's 8500 my mobo doesn't give me the option for 1066Mhz so I have to overclock to get it there.

here's a table I made of multi's and northbridges (in Mhz) I found this to help a bit.



Theres only a slight problem there. Im not sure if its the motherboards fault or not. The only options under my ram settings is to keep it at the default 667mhz (760 with OC) or to bump it up to 800mhz (932 with OC I think). I know that the ram should be able to get to 800mhz no problem as I've read up about the ram online to find someone else had no problems doing so with the same ram. And what exactly do you mean by NB in mhz exactly? Unless your talking about the FSB, then I know what your talking about. So im sittin on 3.42ghz with 760mhz ram right now on the 228x15 multiplier, 1.37 Vcore. Whats the best way to bump it up to 3.5ghz? increase the FSB some more and add some NB voltage (currently set to auto)?


----------



## raisethe3

My ram is running at 800 with 4-4-4-12 timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
The only problem is that due to bandwidth cap of 2000mhz I can only use 2x 1066 dimm modules.
But with a little fiddling I got it to 500 mhz ddr (1000mhz), so what is the speed of your ram ?.

nope your quite right I checked again on the cpu support list on gigabytes page.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamf* 
Theres only a slight problem there. Im not sure if its the motherboards fault or not. The only options under my ram settings is to keep it at the default 667mhz (760 with OC) or to bump it up to 800mhz (932 with OC I think). I know that the ram should be able to get to 800mhz no problem as I've read up about the ram online to find someone else had no problems doing so with the same ram. And what exactly do you mean by NB in mhz exactly? Unless your talking about the FSB, then I know what your talking about. So im sittin on 3.42ghz with 760mhz ram right now on the 228x15 multiplier, 1.37 Vcore. Whats the best way to bump it up to 3.5ghz? increase the FSB some more and add some NB voltage (currently set to auto)?

When I say Nb I mean the the FSB (because they don't have a fsb it's called Hyper transport), because you and I have locked multipliers all our overclocking has to be done through the FSB.

Ok with your Vcore should be fine to go the extra bump to 3.5 ghz if it freezes increase the vcore to 1.4 you will still be safe grounds, but what I do suggest is to put your North bridge volts to 1.3 .

If you can push you FSB 233 Mhz on the 15 X multi it will get you the 3.5Ghz
but to make sure it will be stable stress the cpu at 15x230 then again at 15x233, I am quite confident you will hit it (depending on your CPU).

The other thing to watch while stress testing is the load temp, Amd suggests that the rated temp for these CPU's is from 55-62 degrees 62 being the absolute highest you can go.

and another thing to watch out for is your Hyper transport speed, it's recommended to keep that to a max of 1200 Mhz if it goes over it can cause stability problems.

My ram is running at 800 with 4-4-4-12 timings.

that's tight


----------



## adamf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


When I say Nb I mean the the FSB (because they don't have a fsb it's called Hyper transport), because you and I have locked multipliers all our overclocking has to be done through the FSB.

Ok with your Vcore should be fine to go the extra bump to 3.5 ghz if it freezes increase the vcore to 1.4 you will still be safe grounds, but what I do suggest is to put your North bridge volts to 1.3 .

If you can push you FSB 233 Mhz on the 15 X multi it will get you the 3.5Ghz
but to make sure it will be stable stress the cpu at 15x230 then again at 15x233, I am quite confident you will hit it (depending on your CPU).

The other thing to watch while stress testing is the load temp, Amd suggests that the rated temp for these CPU's is from 55-62 degrees 62 being the absolute highest you can go.

and another thing to watch out for is your Hyper transport speed, it's recommended to keep that to a max of 1200 Mhz if it goes over it can cause stability problems.



Ok, So I bumped up the NB voltage to 1.28v (1.30v was showing red when I selected it so I assumed its a dangerous level of volts according to the bios). Was using 15x233 with 1.37vcore. Booted into windows fine on 3.5ghz. BUT when I tried to open up Borderlands for a quick test the computer restarted after about a minute while it was opening. So I tried the same set up only I bumped up the vcore to 1.42 . This time it'd only go as far as the windows loading bar and then reboot. What gives? Why did it boot on lower vcore?


----------



## smash_mouth01

ok then, it sounds like you may of hit your limit for your CPU or the limit of the ram.
ok now thinking............. try this 
Drop your Vcore back to 1.375 and run 15x 230 Mhz it will get you to 3.450Ghz that maybe the highest you can hit with your cpu, it's only a small percentage that can hit 3.5 or higher.
Also did you get temps @ 3.5 ?, also you may have to loosen you ram timings to one higher like eg (4-4-4-18 to 5-5-5-18) that could also be a limiting factor.

But I am sorry I can't give you a exact answer about how it booted @ 1.375v @3.5Ghz and didn't @ 1.4 v because every Cpu is different even in the same model line.

I can tell why that is, it's due to the manufacturing process and depending where your silicon was on the wafer.
The closer to the center of the wafer the chip is the more reliable it is, here's an example: john gets a 6000+ which comes from the center of the wafer he can hit 3.4 Ghz upwards, bob on the other hand gets one from the edge of the wafer and he can only hit up to 3.450 Ghz.
But I'd try for 3.45 Ghz on 1.375v even that is a good overclock for this chip.


----------



## ryaxin

Is there a program out there that will allow me to OC my RAM?

I do not have access to my BIOS to OC at all.


----------



## Fatagooyman

I can up my CPU to 3.525 but I keep getting BSOD. All I did was up the Core speed and the cpu Volts. What do I need to do to stop the BSOD.


----------



## Dale-C

Well when ya put the values manually not auto that helps alot. Put these values in;

CPU Clock Ratio: 15
PCIE Clock: 101
HT Link Frequency: 5x
Memory Clock: DDR 800
DRAM Voltage: 2.125v (+0.20/+0.25)
NB Voltage Control: 1.175v (+0.075)
SB/HT Voltage control: 1.275V (+0.050/0.055/0.060)
NB PCIE Voltage: 1.800V


----------



## reflexsa

Hey guys,

I see I am a bit late to the 6000+ club








Anyway I have a 89w 6000+ windsor core, yes it does exist (http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3552/60008800gt.jpg[/IMG]

Cheers


----------



## Dale-C

Oh wow an 89W Windsor, never seen them before!
I suggest upping the CPU-NB volts and the NB-SB volts and maybe even the HT Link volts so you can keep a 5x Multi and get a little performance boost.


----------



## reflexsa

Unfortunately I cant change the NB and SB voltage on my motherboard...
So I sort of have to stick to that HTT.
However I am hoping that upping the voltage to 1.475 will let it run stable for at least 10hours in prime 95.


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Hey guys, for past few days I have been playing around with overclocking this chip. I am just trying to find a sweet spot for my computer

Its at 3.304GHz atm with RAM at 800MHz with timings 4-4-4-14 but not quite stable yet. still playing around with it. I think its my ram that is unstable.


----------



## Rewindlabs

That definitely sounds like the 6000+ sweet spot right there...you have some nice timings with a pretty good OC compared to other 6000+'s









What kind of temps are you getting and what voltages have you messed with?


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
That definitely sounds like the 6000+ sweet spot right there...you have some nice timings with a pretty good OC compared to other 6000+'s









What kind of temps are you getting and what voltages have you messed with?

been playing around with it some more, it seems the RAM is unstable. With Orthos it can run small FFTs for hours on end at 3.0GHz 1.4V at load temperature of 53-55 celcius. i have losened the timings and actually decided to lower my CPU speed to 3.24GHz just because i could lower the voltage and keep the heat down a bit.

my case is not the best. I have three case fans and artic freezer 64 and still gets upto 55 celcius at 1.4V and 30 celcius idle.

i am running orthos now to see if its stable. i have bumped all the RAM timings to 5-5-5-18-24 (recommended by kingston for this ram) because i would much prefer rock solid stability then a tiny improvement in performance that comes packaged with instability









EDIT: when i get it stable I will post all my voltages and other facts like that


----------



## Rewindlabs

Hey thanks i can't wait to see your results

I have a similar setup in my Antec 300 with limited airflow and the Windsor 6000+ with a Freezer pro and i hit temps of 50C-55C as well when pushing the Vcore around 1.5V or so

So far i have had to stick to around 1.4V and around 3150Mhz for the core clock due to my poor generic single channel ram i am stuck with at the moment


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

ahh right, well at the moment at 3.240GHz an Orther blend test has been running for 17 minutes now. I might raise the CPU back up slightly and keep the RAM timings low because I think that was what was causing the instability. I will have a play around with it later. I am just going to let Orthos run for 4 hours or so so that I know for 100% that i could go back to these settings and they are nice and stable for me


----------



## Rewindlabs

Yea you are definitely going to be better off performance wise to shave off a few hundred Mhz on the core clock and keep those tight timings


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

37 minutes with no errors on an Orthos blend test so far. Load temperature of 52-53 celcius. Zero errors so far. When I did a blend test before, it lasted all of 3 seconds before i got an error









EDIT: wonder if you could help me. I am looking to do massive upgrade to CPU, basically getting a new rig. I need to pick a motherboard, here is the thread so far http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post8262105


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joe1joe1joe2* 
37 minutes with no errors on an Orthos blend test so far. Load temperature of 52-53 celcius. Zero errors so far. When I did a blend test before, it lasted all of 3 seconds before i got an error









Good luck


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

so i was playing around with it some more just before i left for work. and i came to the conclusion there wasnt enough voltage in the CPU. because it couldnt be anything else at all. so at 3.2GHz, and ram at default timings. I started on Orthos test then left for work came back. 5hr40mins later and its still running. So it seems to be pretty stable. I am going to leave it running overnight, then i will have the perfect settings for my CPU. And i plan to try and tighten the RAM timings a bit.

the rams information sheet on kingston website says.

1.8V 5-5-5-18 800MHz
2.2V 5-5-5-15 1066MHz

seeing as my board cant run at 800MHz without "overclocking it" even though it isnt really overclocking it. plus i read that AMD systems much prefer tighter timings than higher frequency I am going to keep the voltage at 2.2V and see if i can get those timings even tighter.


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Orthos ran for just over 10 hours then i got this message off Windows 7:

"Orthos.exe has stopped working"

Why did this happen? Is this classed as an error? Surely its not. Maybe I should do long term stress test with Prime95 see if I get the same thing?


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Okay here is my stable settings. With 10 hours of both Orthos test and Prime95 test.

FSB - 240
Multi - 13.5
RAM Volt - 2.20
RAM Timing - 4-4-4-13-20
CPU Volt - 1.4250
HT Link - Auto 
Ram Frequency - 800MHz
CPU Speed - 3.240GHz


----------



## Dale-C

3.3Ghz should be easy with CAS4 timings! Also to OC to 3.3Ghz for mine I need atleast 1.475v, your lucky. Find out whats the lowest multi your CPU will go, mine is stable with 348x9.5.


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

I couldnt overclock it anymore simply because if heat! My case is this rubbish little stock thing cost about Â£20. At that voltage my CPU will load in the 50s. Which is enough for me. Plus I am going to sell this computer soon. Sooo i need it to be very stable and not too hot


----------



## Dale-C

Yay 3.4 Stable!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980226


----------



## robbo2

damm 1.6 volts that alot of juice.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I know aye, when I get around to it ill try a bit lower. VDroop is .3v :/


----------



## robbo2

i could get 3.3 on stock volts with my old windsor, pretty sure 1.5 is the max for the chip. Though I have always felt 1.6 should be fine for a 90nm chip


----------



## alex005

Hey all, im pretty new to overclocking, just playing around with it right now. I decided to try and find people with a similar CPU so i knew what i should do and i think i have.

I used the CPU-Z program and heres the link to my specs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=989004

I have fans runnin and a new water cooling unit for my CPU that works a lot better than my old heatsink. as i write this my CPU is running at 3.4Ghz at 28C, when i was playing CODMW2 for about an hour it never went above 32C, and during a stress test it went up to about 36C.

any ideas or such would be helpful, i believe the screen shot tells all thats needed, but anything else id be happy to post.


----------



## Dale-C

Wow 36C is very good, and 3.4Ghz on 1.375v! Thats awesome.

So you have done all the usual stuff, PCI-E slots locked at 101Mhz, up the CPU-NB volts and NB-SB volts. Dont go to far with those, I would go +1.0v max on both. Try the settings I have;

262x13
NB-SB Volts +0.075
CPU-NB volts +0.075
HT Link 5x
RAM 800Mhz

You will get a little performance hit with the higher HT Link speed. Try and OC further from there.

BTW Robbo, have you still got that 6000+? I need another CPU for my other machine.

Also I got it stable on 1.539-1.55v on my CPU, I will try lower in a minute.


----------



## Doba

Hey guys also new to OC'ing, I have been running at a stable 3.3Ghz for over 2 weeks playing games temp would hover around 55deg.C Idle about 34-37deg. that was on stock heatsink

I just installed the Ultra 120 extreme with fan and hoping for 3.5Ghz

setup: trying to stablize 3.45GHz ATM.

1) 230
2) 15x
3) 3450MHz
4) 1.50v atm (nothing under would stabolize)
5) HT 5X
6) ran 3dMark06 so far, but nothing too serious temp ATM - 35deg.C
8) Thermalite Ultra 120 Extreme

also things Ive changed, DDR2 voltage at 2.05

things Im not sure about:

CPU - NB voltage - auto
NB - SB voltare - auto
PCI-I coltatge -auto
SB standby voltage -1.5

should I change these and will it make a difference?

6000+ on Asus M2N32 SLI-Delux

just ran wPrime benchmark 49.562 temp high at 47deg.

Super Pi 1mil complete in 25 sec. max temp 50deg.

cant seem to pass either Orthos or prime95, was forced to bring it down to 227Mhzx15= 3.4Ghz @1.4625v is what Im trying now, bumped up DDR2 to 2.175. I dont think temp is my biggest problem, 37deg. idle 59 tops I saw gaming I think.. somehow I gotta make iit more stable

still gives me "hardware Failure" in orthos.. temps dont get over 54deg. this just after 1 minute


----------



## Dale-C

For CPU-NB Voltage +0.100
For NB-SB Voltage +0.075
PCI-E Voltage - Stock
SB Standby - Stock, some people say 1.6 though.

I have the same setup as you, 6000+, TRUE and M2N32, but my 6000+ is a 125W Windsor, don't know about yours though. If it is you will need 1.55 atleast for 3.5Ghz I reckon. Min needs 1.5V for 3.3 and 1.58 for 3.4Ghz. Also try DDR2 Voltage at 2.1v.


----------



## Doba

Thanks for the info Dale, question about your setup, your using a higher bus speed and a lower multiplier, any advantages to that over x15 mult and lower bus?

yes I also have a Windsor, our comps are practically the same including cooling yet you manage to keep your temps at a nice level, mine seem to go just around that 60deg. More voltage = more heat, so im expecting even more if i raise the v to atleast 1.55.

what RPM are your two CPU fans running at, I only have the one atm running 1600RPM


----------



## Doba

hooah 3.4GHz










sorry its so small dont know why

1 hr 8 min test 56-57deg. steady, dont know how much longer I needed to go

stats:

1) 227
2) 15x
3) 3405MHz
4) 1.525v
5) HT 4X
6) 37deg. Max using Prime95
8) Thermalite Ultra 120 Extreme single 120mm 1600RPM fan
9) DDR2 2.10v

Time to play a game and check my temps, hopefully the good news continues

I dont get the gaming part, the CPU is 50% used not 100 like in the test, when I alt-tab to check my temps, its from 50 to 60deg. always different.. I dont like the 60 part


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


Thanks for the info Dale, question about your setup, your using a higher bus speed and a lower multiplier, any advantages to that over x15 mult and lower bus?

yes I also have a Windsor, our comps are practically the same including cooling yet you manage to keep your temps at a nice level, mine seem to go just around that 60deg. More voltage = more heat, so im expecting even more if i raise the v to atleast 1.55.

what RPM are your two CPU fans running at, I only have the one atm running 1600RPM


Nice you finaly got 3.4. Put the voltage back 1 notch. Or do 1.4375 and go into advance voltages and then put the offset On so it sits between 1.536 and 1.55.

With a higher bus speed it will make it a little faster, also your HT Link will be faster which is a nice little performance boost.

I had this CPU at 358*9.5 my old motherboard, GB M57SLI-S4 but the core voltage went upto 1.7 with stress testing so I couldn't test it, way too hot. This motherboard doesn't like multipliers under 11.

My fans usually run at 1400-1700RPM, 100% is 2200RPM which is way to loud, so for stress testing overnight I usually do 1800-1900 but for games just 1400-1700 Works well, depending on what game and CPU usage. works well. I will try it right now with 1 fan instead of 2 and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Nice you finaly got 3.4. Put the voltage back 1 notch. Or do 1.4375 and go into advance voltages and then put the offset On so it sits between 1.536 and 1.55.

With a higher bus speed it will make it a little faster, also your HT Link will be faster which is a nice little performance boost.

I had this CPU at 358*9.5 my old motherboard, GB M57SLI-S4 but the core voltage went upto 1.7 with stress testing so I couldn't test it, way too hot. This motherboard doesn't like multipliers under 11.

My fans usually run at 1400-1700RPM, 100% is 2200RPM which is way to loud, so for stress testing overnight I usually do 1800-1900 but for games just 1400-1700 Works well, depending on what game and CPU usage. works well. I will try it right now with 1 fan instead of 2 and see if it makes a difference.


well before I got stable I tried to lower that multiplie, I tried 243x14 but my PC somehow didnt like that, I needed to reset just so it booted up and when it did it was only seconds before a blue screen.

thats when I went back to x15, set it to 4505MHz and by single steps kept increasing my voltage then running Prime, finally I started getting somewhere with a higher voltage, then with 1.525 it passed. you say to notch it down 1, but I was already there and it didnt pass.

"Or do 1.4375 and go into advance voltages and then put the offset On so it sits between 1.536 and 1.55"

that there totally confuses me.

as for your fan test.. that would be sweet, I could see the improvements I could get with another fan


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I forgot to mention that, 6000+ don't like 14x multi either.

With the 1.4375, put your voltage to that then go down to advance voltage options then make the first value, the offset one Enabled.

A 2nd fan doesn't make much difference at all, 1 fan is enough but try getting a Scythe 1900RPM fan and see how that goes.


----------



## Doba

I was actually thinking about a few of these fans,

Coolermaster R4-L2R-20CG 120MM Green LED Case Fan 2000RPM 90CFM 19DBA 3/4 Pin 
or
Silverstone 120MM FM121 Case Fan 800-2500RPM 17-39.5DBA MAX. 110CFM W/ Black Knob

youre saying no need for 2 fans? so one of these on heatsink should do, im thinking one on front case and one on back.

Quote:



With the 1.4375, put your voltage to that then go down to advance voltage options then make the first value, the offset one Enabled.


ok I guess Ill have to go into BIOS and check this out to understand.. will it keep my PC stable? and maybe lower the temps?


----------



## Dale-C

The Silverstone one looks pretty neat with the variable speeds. Yea 1 fan on the heatsink works just as good as 2. And I have the 1.4375+Offset on mine and its stable, it should get a little cooler aswell.


----------



## Doba

aweomse info.. will try that as soon as I get home


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hey Dale you seem to be the club guru









As I just started Oc'ing my 6000+ so far I have a couple q's from you..

- I see you recommending putting the PCI frequency at 101, why is that? I've read around that it should be locked at 100.

Right now I am still in the process of finding my processor limits according to the AM2 guide on here.

Right now I have these settings:
FSB - 220
Multi - 15
RAM Volt - 2.1
RAM Timing - 5-5-5-18-26 (have to stress this next)
CPU Volt - 1.400
HT Link - x5
CPU Speed - 3.3GHz
(2 min stable orthos, still in process of finding the limits, then on to ram)

A few settings I am not sure how to use though,
In my options I can break down the NB and SB overvoltages into 2 options.
Under both of them they start out at 1.2v and go up.
- How do those add to my vcore?
- There is also another option, vcore Overvoltage, I just want to confirm that this option adds something like 1.5v to the vcore correct?

I had set the vcore to around 1.375 and then added the overvoltage and when i looked in cpuz It showed I was at 1.505 or something, and my temps were already hitting 60 with 1 min of orthos...

Also there are some clock skew options I don't understand what they do, any insight?

I really think temps are going to be stopping me, I would have liked around a 3.4-5ghz oc, but I think around 3.3 i'm going to top out.

- Although I haven't tried using lower multis/higher fsb. Does that work better for these chips?

Thanks


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks mate, Im not a guru but I do my best









For the PCI-E 101Mhz lock thing, I read a while ago that sometimes it makes it stabler incase it drops, even though it shouldn't, but all motherboards are different.

With the Chipset volts, my NB stock voltage is 1.2v but I boost it up to 1.3v because I have a 1300Mhz HT Link.

The NB<->SB stock voltage for the M2N32 is 1.3v, but I put it up to 1.375 for stability all around, also helps a bit with the RAM too.

I personally wouldn't touch the SB chipset volts, its one of those ones where stock voltage is enough for OCing.

The overvoltage, it usually boosts it up my 200mv, but I boosts it more from experience. I tried 3.5ghz this morning, put the Voltage to 1.5625 and enabled the Over voltage/Offset and it went to 1.66 volts, no wonder it booted!

Clock skew options, is that for RAM? I it is I wouldn't touch it but if its for something else, I have no idea sorry.

I have never used higher multipliers as I like to have a Higher FSB, HT Link and RAM speed. Lowest I have got is 358*9.5 but I wasnt able to test it because of my old motherboard would auto boost my CPU to 1.7v during stressing for even 20 seconds. I say the 12 or 13x multplier is the best, good HT Link and Good RAM Speeds.

Here is a formula for RAM speeds:

RAM Speed= CPU Multi * Ram Ratio / 2 then round up to nearest whole number then: Clock Speed * The number above * 2 for DDR.

Here are the ratios:

400Mhz= 2
533Mhz= 1.5
667Mhz= 1.2
800Mhz= 1

So for my current overclock:

13 * 1 / 2= 6.5 Round up to 7

262*13= 3406 / 7= 486.57 * 2= 973Mhz.

I'm Working on 3.5Ghz now, Ill see if I can get it stable.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Good good, So NB is for getting higher HT's stable. When I was finding my FSB limits I had to bump the HT to 4x at 290 fsb, and to 3x at 340. So I can get the HT up pretty high before that becomes a problem. Right now I have:
FSB 220
x 15
vcore @ 1.3 + the Overvoltage, making it 1.424 while its doing orthos but fluctuates up to 1.472
So far hottest temp is 58, but its keeping around 56 atm.

24 minutes into Orthos and still going.

Strange thing is I had the vcore up to 1.475 with no over voltage, and it didn't get passed 7 min of orthos... so possibly there is a difference between them.

I think after this fails or when I stop it, I am going to ghetto rig another fan to the back of my cooler, and then I will be trying some lower multis + higher fsb

Repped as well


----------



## Lancer33

Been awhile but this is what I had when I was playing. Notice that I went with a low multi. Found that I got the best benchmark results that way.


----------



## Dale-C

Nice, but a bigger HT Link would make a nice improvement. I don't get why mine needs needs much volts, I can;t get 3.5 stable on any multiplier without 1.64 volts.


----------



## Brian_

i can't get mine to run stable at 3.5 only at 3.4 with 1.5vcore


----------



## Dale-C

Is it the 125W or 89W version?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Hey Dale you seem to be the club guru









As I just started Oc'ing my 6000+ so far I have a couple q's from you..

- I see you recommending putting the PCI frequency at 101, why is that? I've read around that it should be locked at 100.

Right now I am still in the process of finding my processor limits according to the AM2 guide on here.

Right now I have these settings:
FSB - 220
Multi - 15
RAM Volt - 2.1
RAM Timing - 5-5-5-18-26 (have to stress this next)
CPU Volt - 1.400
HT Link - x5
CPU Speed - 3.3GHz
(2 min stable orthos, still in process of finding the limits, then on to ram)

A few settings I am not sure how to use though,
In my options I can break down the NB and SB overvoltages into 2 options.
Under both of them they start out at 1.2v and go up.
- How do those add to my vcore?
- There is also another option, vcore Overvoltage, I just want to confirm that this option adds something like 1.5v to the vcore correct?

I had set the vcore to around 1.375 and then added the overvoltage and when i looked in cpuz It showed I was at 1.505 or something, and my temps were already hitting 60 with 1 min of orthos...

Also there are some clock skew options I don't understand what they do, any insight?

I really think temps are going to be stopping me, I would have liked around a 3.4-5ghz oc, but I think around 3.3 i'm going to top out.

- Although I haven't tried using lower multis/higher fsb. Does that work better for these chips?

Thanks


Don't screw with it, at best it ups the GPU but at the potential cost of your data on your HDD, SATA uses the same bus as PCIe.
To much here and you may corrupt the data on your hard disk.

Plus the best and only way to get the upper reaches of these chips is the FSB, I just set my NB to 1.3v and went to town.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791458

The thing that will limit you is your cooler and heat, these chips are hot.
To get the OC on my 6000+ Windsor (yes a 125w Windsor not Brisbane) I used a Noctua NH-U12P in push pull.


----------



## Dale-C

You only get corrupt data with a HT link of 1400Mhz or faster. With my motherboard the NB Core/PCI is stock 1.3 and I left it at that and I have never had any corrupt data before. And your chipset is a good overclocker, no wonder you got 3.6Ghz!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Well there is a lot of reports saying not to touch the PCIe, well not to move it from 100MHz.
But I think this is specific to that, I have just heard that SATA uses the same PCIe bus and that is why it is better left alone.

I see that your having a bit of fun mucking around with these chips.


----------



## Dale-C

Oh were you talking about the PCIe frequency. Yea 101Mhz isn't going to hurt anything I don't think. Some motherboards run 125. Yea I kinda gave up on the chip, got it at 3350Mhz now idling 32C at 1.52v. I really can;t see the difference between that and 3400 except for 10C increase all around.


----------



## smash_mouth01

that's still a top effort, how keen are you to muck around with these chips?


----------



## Dale-C

Pretty keen aslong as I don't kill my mobo or get my CPU too hot (>60C)


----------



## mapesdhs

Hmm, wish I'd found this thread when I first built my 6000+ system! Ah well, no matter...

I've constructed a new 4GHz i7 860 build for video encoding, but I find myself drawn to
getting the most out of my existing PC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1332947
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/mysystemsummary2.txt

I'd like to move the clock up to 3.4 if possible. However, idle temps seem a bit high
atm (41), as are load temps (59). Voltage seems way too high (1.584), though I don't
think I'm using the offset feature yet.

I have a TRUE, was with a Scythe 1600, just replaced the fan with a Scythe 1900.
Slight improvement, but I reckon the thermal paste application is probably to blame
(it was the first one I ever did), so perhaps time to take off the HSF and redo the
paste - learned a lot since 2008. I have an ArtiClean kit I can use aswell.

Anyway, just wondered, do any of you know of an overclocking guide which you found
particularly good?

Thanks!!

Ian.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Ian,

I recommend reapplying thermal paste as you said, and also putting another fan on the TRUE120, I have two fans on mine so it is a push pull config and it works great!

The clock speed depends on the overclockability of your motherboard and RAM. What mobo/RAM have you got?

Here is my current config, you could try it:

FSB: 262
Multi: 13x (3406mhz)
Volatge: 1.5125 (In Bios)
HT: 5x (1310Mhz)
RAM: 800Mhz (That makes your RAM 973Mhz, setting the RAM to 667 in Bios makes the RAM 852Mhz)
CPU-HT voltage: +0.05 (Can raise to +0.075 but I wouldn't go much further)
NB-SB Volts: +0.025 (Can raise to +0.05)
RAM: 2 volts, (May need more depending on the RAM and latency you have)
Cant remember the rest, I haven't been in the BIOS for a while









Try that out and see how it goes for you.


----------



## mapesdhs

Hey cool! It's you! 8) Accumulating notes on oc'ing this chip, I've
copy/pasted quite a few comments from your posts into my info file. 8)

> I recommend reapplying thermal paste as you said, ...

I found this excellent page:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_ap...on_method.html

I redid my i7 HSF following their advice, it lowered load temps by 4C and
made all cores much more even. Hopefully the relevant info for K8 will
help in a similar way.

> and also putting another fan on the TRUE120, I have two fans on mine
> so it is a push pull config and it works great!

One pain of my current setup is the HSF points upwards. Need to find out if
it's possible to change the mounting somehow to make it face the rear.
There's enough room for a 2nd fan, but I don't know how effective it would
be atm. Hmm, if I fitted another Scythe though, it might be a bit noisy; I could
attach a couple of fan controllers maybe, reduce them from 1900 to 1800rpm
(I bought a bunch of "Zalman Fan Mate 2"s).

Ach, I could try it with two of them @ full speed, see how they go, reduce
later if necessary I guess.

> The clock speed depends on the overclockability of your motherboard
> and RAM. What mobo/RAM have you got?

Full specs here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/mysystemsummary2.txt

The board is an ASUS M2N32 WS Professional (and oh if only someone
could 100% confirm how to get a Phenom II working with this board! Damn
ASUS and their lack of BIOS updates...)

OCZ told me the RAM should oc quite a bit, but I've not tried that yet. Back
then I wasn't so familiar with oc'ing, learned a lot since then. Found a good
guide which was very useful for sorting my i7:

http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-g...core-i3-i5-i7/

Some of the same principles apply I expect.

Found some K8 guides yesterday, will maybe have a go today.

> Here is my current config, you could try it:

Thanks!!

> RAM: 2 volts, (May need more depending on the RAM and latency you have)

I found the original note from when I bought the RAM in 2007:

2 x OCZ Platinum Series 2GB DDR2 PC6400 800MHz Rev.2 Dual Channel
memory Kit+Platinum Heatspreader OCZ2P800R22GK @ Â£109.80 each.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...2_dual_channel

The specs say 1.9 to 2.1, but I'll have a look. Can't remember what it's set to atm.

> Try that out and see how it goes for you.

Thanks!!

Ian.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Ian,

I believe you need one of these: http://www.crazypc.com/store/merchan...Category_Code=

for changing the mount. (I might invest in one myself for my new AM3 system soonish, Am3 motherboards have upwards mounting)

Try both fans at 1600RPM, should be enough. mine currently sit at 1200 and do just fine, but it is winter here









For your motherboard and Phenom II post in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html

The people there are VERY helpful and nice to you.

With the RAM, thats some pretty good RAM there. 2.05 or 2.075v should do it for 973Mhz with my configuration.

Dale.


----------



## mapesdhs

Dale-C writes:
> I believe you need one of these:

I already have one fitted.









Maybe I have it mounted wrong. I'll have a closer look when I remove it
to redo the paste.

> Try both fans at 1600RPM, should be enough. mine currently sit at 1200
> and do just fine, but it is winter here









Yeah, bit toasty here. :| Not as mad as central/eastern Europe though,
where they're breaking records (bad situation in Russia, lots of fires).

> For your motherboard and Phenom II post in this thread:

Oddly enough I already have.







(on 22/Oct/2009)

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post7464738

> The people there are VERY helpful and nice to you.

Definitely true! Alas, when I posted last year there wasn't any confirmed use
of a PhII in the WS Pro. I see there's just one listed now though, submitted a
couple of months later in Jan/2010:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956408

Hmm, not much to go on. And back then I think I was more interested in
doing it with a 965, if I was going to try it at all.

> With the RAM, thats some pretty good RAM there. ...

It was one of the items I asked for my bday.









> 2.05 or 2.075v should do it for 973Mhz with my configuration.

Ok! I'll have a look shortly, see what I have it running at now.

Thanks!!

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quick update - I've started the process of pairing down the system a bit so it's
less complicated, make it easier to redo the HSF and then the oc.

I've removed one of the ASUS 8800GTs, the LSI SAS RAID card, and as I type I'm
cloning the SCSI system disk onto a WD VR 150GB 10K SATA, after which I'll
disconnect the SCSI disk, remove the SCSI card and disconnect the 1TB data SATA.
Thus, it'll just have the single 8800GT, WD disk and that's it.

Meanwhile, I found a couple of overclocking guides:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...hlon,2161.html
http://forums.amd.com/forum/messagev...threadid=90774

but are there any others out there which members here have found useful?

Ian.


----------



## thrasherht

I have the brisbane model is that makes much of a difference.

1) 200mhz
2) 15.5x
3) 3100mhz
4) 1.39
5) HT 5x
6) stock speeds
7) 50c prime95
8) OCZ vanquisher

I normally have it clocked to 3.3ghz, but i currently haven't had the time to put it back after a reinstall with school going.


----------



## flipinfin

Where can i start. Have athlon x2 64 6000 + 4gb ddr2 800mhxz corsair xms 4 memory it says 4 4 4 12 on memory but in the bios is 5 5 5 18 and my mobo is asrock a785gxh/128m and the issue im having is i cant get it to be stable at 3.3mhz and the funny thing is i can have it stable running 5%of 3000 which is 3.15 with auto settings from the bios execpt for my cpu voltage is 1425 and i know thats high i need help


----------



## darthjoe229

Hey, just found this thread out of curiosity. As you can see in my sigrig, I've had one for a few years. With the stock cooler I've managed to run it through 2 hours of Prime95 at 3.41 - not quite stable, but in stuff like TF2 and CS:S it worked fine. I didn't leave it there because I didn't want to hurt it, but that's my story.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipinfin* 
...to be stable at 3.3mhz...

You mean Ghz?


----------



## mapesdhs

You managed 3.41 with the stock cooler?? Blimey, I'm surprised it didn't explode.









What were your BIOS settings for this config, would be interesting to compare.

Ian.


----------



## Hubris

Hey guys, today i was going to try overclocking for the first time.
i selected AI overclock in bios 5% but when stress testing the cpu it crashed.

i tried orthos with no overclocking and my cpu temprature goes to 68c and still raising, I have a common aircooler i guess..

My question: Is that way too high or what do you think? could i try overclock even with that temprature x)

Edit: Everest says GPU diode is 81c (not while stress test) is that the temprature of my graphics card? and is it normal?


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Hubris, yes 68C is really high, should be below 60. And 81C on the video card is really high too. I suggest you take the heatsink of both the CPU and GPU and clean all the thermal paste off. Reapply new thermal paste and reseat the heatsinks. Also might want to clean the dust out if you have any


----------



## Hubris

Thanks Dale-C









Im thinking of buying the cosair H50 watercooling for my cpu. And for the graphics card I will do as you said


----------



## Dale-C

Thats a good investment there, can use that for our next few builds. You should be able to get some decent clocks with that cooler, I would probably say atleast 3.4Ghz, depending on your RAM.


----------



## Hubris

Yeah that was a thing I could use an answer to,

Why does the RAM have anything to do with clocking a CPU?









Edit: I also cleaned the whole computer from dust, it was quite much..
The GPU diode now indicates 60c so thats 21c lower







but is it still to hot?
I dident get a big differance on the CPU but alittle maybe 5c lower. And it diden't rise as quickly as before









Thanks again Dale-C!


----------



## Dale-C

No problems mate. Thats good, lower temps but they are still pretty hot.

Ok, with the RAM and overclocking. When you OC your CPU the RAM also OCs at the same time. So you need decent RAM for OCing. Default clock for a 6000+ is 200x15. that means if you set RAM at 800Mhz in BIOS it will be running at 750Mhz.

Here are the formulas for working out RAM speed with overclocking AM2:

BIOS setting for RAM:

400= Multi * 1 / Clock Speed * 2
533= Multi * 1.5 / 2 / Clock Speed * 2
667= Multi * 1.2 / 2 /Clock Speed * 2
800= Multi * 1 / 2 /Clock Speed *2

So for a 6000+

BIOS setting for RAM:

400= 15 * 1 = 15 3000/15 = 200*2= 400Mhz
533= 15 * 1.5 / 2 = 11.25(12) 3000/12 = 250*2= 500Mhz
667= 15 * 1.2 / 2 = 9 3000/9 = 333*2= 667Mhz
800= 15 * 1 / 2 = 7.5(8) 3000/8 = 375*2= 750Mhz

I hope that makes sense :S


----------



## Hubris

Wow that was quite complicated x) I will do my best to understand it when im going to try clock it









Currently i have ram set on auto should i set it to 800 or won't it make a differance?

Edit: does that mean if i OC the cpu i will get lower MHz on the ram?

sorry if Iam stupid xD


----------



## Dale-C

Yea it wont make a difference because the RAM stock is 800. No your RAM clock won't be any lower when you OC your CPU unless you change the RAM BIOS setting.


----------



## caranthirvii

It's good to know that there are still other x2 6000+ users. ^_^

Keep the thread alive and kicking guys.

@mapesdhs

Check this out.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

With the help of this guide I was able to get mine up to 3.3GHZ with no problem (1 day Orthos stable, 54C Max). Just went back to stock when I reformatted and I haven't had the time or the need to OC it again.


----------



## Hubris

Hehe i could keep it alive forever with all my questions, we'll just wait and see when dale-c get angry with me


----------



## caranthirvii

LOL. Hope that time never comes mate. If you're planning to OC your chip you might want to take a look at the link I posted above, it's really helpful for first time OC'ers like yourself. And you might want to invest on an aftermarket cooler to keep the temps down, you can get a decent one for $20-30 depending on where you are buying.


----------



## Dale-C

Hah nah I won't ever get angry, I love helping others









Hubris, are you still getting that Corsair H50?


----------



## smash_mouth01

I didn't think that this thread would still be kicking.

I have thrown my 6000+ onto my torture rack for fun these days but as soon as I get time I'll put some runs up.
I am looking into getting a Dry Ice/ Ln2 pot to have a bit of fun with.


----------



## Dale-C

Cool! I reckon max 3.5 on LN2 unless you have an real good mobo. Also why do you have 2 fans on one side of the heatsink?


----------



## smash_mouth01

The side that you see two fans the first of those is a 25mm shroud. I had to put it there to stop wind disturbance noise.

I have had a run of good luck with this old 6000+ of mine. I did this on air.










It was also happy to sit there for 24/7.


----------



## Dale-C

Wow thats a golden 6000+ there! Mines a dog. I need ~1.5 to get 3.3 stable. I put it in 1.4625 in BIOS and its 1.488-1.502 in CPU-Z. Even with 1.55-1.6v mine wont boot past 3450. I could be doing something wrong though.


----------



## Hubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;11640841*
> Hah nah I won't ever get angry, I love helping others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubris, are you still getting that Corsair H50?


Maybe until christmas







, Since i cleaned the computer from dust, the temps are better but if i buy it i will tell you


----------



## Hubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;11642175*
> Wow thats a golden 6000+ there! Mines a dog. I need ~1.5 to get 3.3 stable. I put it in 1.4625 in BIOS and its 1.488-1.502 in CPU-Z. Even with 1.55-1.6v mine wont boot past 3450. I could be doing something wrong though.


Mighty Dale-C doing something wrong? nah don't think so...


----------



## Hubris

Dale-C

I bought the H50 today! Amazing results!

Before i had an idle of 48c, and load 75c after 10 min with orthos.

With the H50 i got idle at 28-30c and load at 42c after 15 minutes with orthos! But the fan was crazy loud @ 1650rpm.., så i put cool and quiet or somthing in bios and now its at 600-800rpm and i cant even hear it, the temps with that is 35 idle and 52 full load. I think i will keep it like that, else i will not be able to sleep with the computer on xD or hear the music from the speakers when watching movies









Please comment dale-c, 52 in load aint bad?


----------



## GnarlyCar

I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz and would like to learn about overclocking. I realize there's a pretty huge learning curve involved and was hoping someone could recommend some resources that might help me get started. Built kind of a budget system about 2 years ago, and have become addicted to MW2 and BFBC2, and would like to see if I can get any better with better gear. Here's my system for anyone who's feeling generous and might have some suggestions on where to start:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz
BIOSTAR MCP6P M2+ 6.X
EVGA 512-P3-N954-TR GeForce 9500 GT 512MB 128-bit DDR2
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache
Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX12V V2.2
COOLER MASTER HAF 912

Thanks!!


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys sorry for the late reply, I didn't get any emails from OCN about this thread and I only just check it now :/

Thats good to hear Hubris! yes they are nice temps, they should be even better now (2 weeks later) as the thermal paste has settled in. Now we have some OCing for you to do, I reckon you can make 3.4Ghz!

Hey GnarlyCar, there is a bit of a lurning curve, but once you've done it one you will remember everything









You have a good case there nice airflow, that should help good. Your PSU, I'm not sure about Thermaltake but it should be ok, we will see when you start OCing.

With your motherboard, I see its a nForce 430 chipset, I don't know much about it but it should be ok.

First thing, we will try is 3.2Ghz

FSB: 214
Multiplier: 15x
HT Link: 5x
RAM: 800
CPU voltage: 1.45v
NB Core: +0.05 from stock (I don't know what stock is for 430 chipset)
RAM Voltage: 1.8 (Or what the stock volts for your kit is, my GSkill says 1.8-1.9)

See how that goes for ya!


----------



## SpeedyVT

I've got a 6000+ in my closet good processor it has survived my beating of gaming for like 3 years ish little more. Still can't believe it was only 2007 when the processor was released could have sworn I was using a dual core in high school.


----------



## Dale-C

Heh yea, yours is probably the newer one I reckon, I got mine in 2006, still gaming on it unfortunately







Wanna sell yours?







I think mine is dying.


----------



## Hubris

Finaly!







after my last post I have checked everyday if you would answer









Yeah it would be really nice to give it a try, tho i think i won't even reach 3.1ghz x)

Is there anywere I could chat with you cause I can't OC on my own ;(


----------



## Dale-C

Yea mate I will send you a PM.


----------



## musznik

1) 255 Mhz FSB (@27%)
2) 13 x
3) 3315 Mhz (@10%)
4) 1.425V
5) HT 1266.7 MHz
6) All day, stable
7) IDLE 42'C / HIGH 60'C
8) Stock cooler, no mod

*CPU* : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ ,Windsor , JH-F3
*Mobo* : Gigabyte GA-M720-US3

*Ram* :
Port 1-2 = Patriot Memory PDC22G6400LLK (volt : [email protected]+0.4v)
Port 3-4 =Crucial (volt : [email protected]+0.4v)
Speed : 941 Mhz 5-5-5-18 (read : 9571 MB/sek , write : 9317 MB/sek)

O/c in progress! ;]


----------



## BlackHoleSon

OCing this processor on the stock cooler is pretty unreasonable.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I have one of these that I just swapped out for my sig rig. She's still seated in my Asus M3N78 Pro. Think I'll put'er to good use and slap together a folding rig =)


----------



## kuutale

1) 220 FSB
2) 15x
3) 3300 mhz
4) 1.475
5) HT 4x 880 mhz
6) Error when 15 minutes is left or 43 minutes ... i don't understand
7) idle 25 / 35 run
8) Water cooling cpu and gpu (zalman)

Ram speed on bios : 667
System speed bios: 367

Motherboard: Foxconn destroyer 780a sli
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ ,Windsor , JH-F3

Ram: (Kingston hyperX 1066mhz ddr2 non ecc 4GB) Dual channel mode 2t cas latency 4, trcd 4, trp 4, tras 12 trc 24
ram voltage 2,2
Vcore 1.475

OCCT and large data set+ high priority

hmm, i don't know why this machine not work, problem is not voltage but....


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Kuutale, yes that does seem strange 1.475 is enough for 3300Mhz. Try upping the NB Core voltage by 0.025v and then test it. That is a great motherboard and you also have good ram, you should be able to get a fair bit out of it.

Try this:

FSB: 275
Multiplier: 12x
Voltage: 1.475v
HT: 4x
RAM In BIOS: 800Mhz
RAM Latencies: 5-5-5-15 2T, You can also try CAS4 if you want but Im sure it wont be stable.
RAM Voltage: 2.2v
NB Core Voltage: +0.075v
HT Link Voltage: +0.050v

With that config you will have 3300Mhz, 1100Mhz HT Link and your RAM will also be 1100Mhz.


----------



## kuutale

Thanks Dale-C, your settings work.

i'm running 3293,8 / and not crash or something like that.

Idle: 20 / run 30 =))


----------



## Dale-C

Thats great! Is that the settings with the RAM at 1100Mhz? If it is are you running Cas 5 or the stock Cas 4?


----------



## kuutale

13x
260
800 mzh
ht link: 1290,8
3374,5 mhz
8 hours stress test ram/and cpu

vcore 1.50
ht link 1.23
dram 2.3
chipset voltage 1.400
timings: 5-5-5-15 2t

multiplier 13 i try 3402 mhz but it crash 2min test. today i'll try 3393 mhz...

Is that the settings with the RAM at 1100Mhz? If it is are you running Cas 5 or the stock Cas 4?
yes, cas 4


----------



## kevr

1) 220MHz
2) 15x
3) 3300MHz
4) 1.45v
5) HT 5X
6) Prime95 for 5 hours


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevr*


1) 220MHz
2) 15x
3) 3300MHz
4) 1.45v
5) HT 5X
6) Prime95 for 5 hours


There's still life in this thread!? haha You revived this one from the dead.

Welcome to OCN, I see this is your first post. Good start with the overclock







, these chips don't like to OC. See if it'll go higher









By the way, you should go to your user CP and edit your system. That way everyone can see the hardware you're using


----------



## kevr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;14932247*
> There's still life in this thread!? haha You revived this one from the dead.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, I see this is your first post. Good start with the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , these chips don't like to OC. See if it'll go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you should go to your user CP and edit your system. That way everyone can see the hardware you're using


Haha, yeah this is about the only thread with actual organized information I could go off to learn about how to balance the FSB and stuff, the only thing missing is information about RAM balancing. I will get to my profile soon.

On a short update, I've changed to:

236 FSB
14x Multi
3302 MHz
1.5v Vcore
4x HT

RAM is DDR2 800MHz at +2.00v


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevr;14938633*
> Haha, yeah this is about the only thread with actual organized information I could go off to learn about how to balance the FSB and stuff, the only thing missing is information about RAM balancing. I will get to my profile soon.
> 
> On a short update, I've changed to:
> 
> 236 FSB
> 14x Multi
> 3302 MHz
> 1.5v Vcore
> 4x HT
> 
> RAM is DDR2 800MHz at +2.00v


Glad it helped! My only recommendation is to watch that vcore. What are your temps looking like?


----------



## Dale-C

You mean the RAM Ratios Kevr?

Here is how I do it:

400=2
533=1.5
667=1.2
800=1

Multiply one of those numbers with the CPU Multi then divide by 2 and round up. Then divide the clock speed by the number you get. Then times that number by 2 to get the RAM speed.

Currently you have 14 so; (14*1)/2=7

3302/7 = 471.71*2 = 943Mhz RAM

Here is another in case I didn't explain it well:
FSB: 300, Multi 11x, RAM 667.

(11*1.2)/2 = 6.6 = 7

3300/7 = 471.43 = 942Mhz RAM.


----------



## WBaS

Dale, nice OC for the chip at 1.47v. I assume that is stable?


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks and yep its stable. I have it at 1.425 in BIOS, CPU-Z Reads it as 1.456v, but under full load it sometimes gets to 1.47. I have also had it at 3.4Ghz with 1.4375 in BIOS, which CPU-Z Read as 1.48, but then after a few months I had BSODs so put it at 1.45 in BIOS with CPU-Z reading of 1.48 and would go to 1.496 under load.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14945447*
> Thanks and yep its stable. I have it at 1.425 in BIOS, CPU-Z Reads it as 1.456v, but under full load it sometimes gets to 1.47. I have also had it at 3.4Ghz with 1.4375 in BIOS, which CPU-Z Read as 1.48, but then after a few months I had BSODs so put it at 1.45 in BIOS with CPU-Z reading of 1.48 and would go to 1.496 under load.


It's too bad these chips suck at overclocking. I'm so jealous of all those people with new chips that OC on air, +1.0 to +2.0 Ghz.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea, they need way too much voltage.


----------



## kevr

Hey Dale, I've run in to some instability issues at 3302MHz on this chip..

I'm currently at:

236 FSB
14x Multi
3302MHz clock
4x HT
1.45v CPU voltage

DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8v (not changed anything, M2A-VM mobo doesn't have timing/freq overclock features, but it does have voltage up to 2.1v)

Running into BSODs while trying to Prime95 small FFTs - is this a voltage problem?

Trying now with CPU Voltage set to 1.475v in BIOS

CPU-Z currently reading:
1.520v - 1.552v Core Voltage
3303 MHz clock
14x Multi
236 FSB
HT Link 943.7 MHz (4x HT)

DRAM 471.9 MHz (still at 1.8v in BIOS)
FSBRAM CPU/7 (1:1 I believe?)

Timings: 5-5-5-18-2T

Running more Small FFTs.. Dale, could you perhaps explain DDR2 Voltages and NBSB as well? My NBSB ranges from 1.2v to 1.5v and I have it set on Auto atm in BIOS, not sure what to do with it.. I would really love to get this thing to stable 3302MHz.

Thanks for the help on the ratios and your settings btw!


----------



## kevr

Still unstable, just switched in some new ram Memtested to be fine.. *sigh* I'll see what's up... btw, are lower timings better?


----------



## Dale-C

No probs.

Yea lower timings are better, but don't worry about them until last.

1.8v for 940mhz on the RAM is pushing it, try 2.05v

Also in my experience the 6000+ hates 14x multiplier.

With the NB, 1.4v usually does it but you shouldn't need to go that far. Try 1.25 or 1.275.

Try this

FSB: 254
Multi: 13x
HT: 4x
CPU Voltage: 1.45
RAM: 800 - 2.05v or 2.075v if it isn't stable
NB Voltage: 1.25 or 1.275 if it isn't stable.

And with the RAM Timings you can do 5-5-5-12 if you want.


----------



## kevr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14949529*
> No probs.
> 
> Yea lower timings are better, but don't worry about them until last.
> 
> 1.8v for 940mhz on the RAM is pushing it, try 2.05v
> 
> Also in my experience the 6000+ hates 14x multiplier.
> 
> With the NB, 1.4v usually does it but you shouldn't need to go that far. Try 1.25 or 1.275.
> 
> Try this
> 
> FSB: 254
> Multi: 13x
> HT: 4x
> CPU Voltage: 1.45
> RAM: 800 - 2.05v or 2.075v if it isn't stable
> NB Voltage: 1.25 or 1.275 if it isn't stable.
> 
> And with the RAM Timings you can do 5-5-5-12 if you want.


I can't adjust my RAM timings manually in my BIOS, and for some reason I can't pass 247 FSB, so I can't use 13x. Also, my NBSB voltages go 1.2v up to 1.5v by 0.1 increments, I can't do 1.25 or 1.275, my ram voltages go from 1.8v to 2.1v by 0.1 increments. So.. That's out of the book, but I've seem to have come to a somewhat stable setting, with

FSB: 233
Multi: 14
HT: 4x
CPU Voltage: 1.45v
RAM: 800 @ 1.9v

Clock: 3261MHz

Test's only been going for 11.5 minutes so far, so I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm ok. Do 1.3 for the NB, leave SB stock which I think is 1.5v on most boards. Put the RAM at 2.1v, any higher than 950Mhz put it at 2.1 just to be safe. Have you tried a bios update so you can get higher than 247 on the FSB?

You can get a program called Memset for RAM timings - allows you to adjust them in Windows.


----------



## kevr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14952777*
> Hmm ok. Do 1.3 for the NB, leave SB stock which I think is 1.5v on most boards. Put the RAM at 2.1v, any higher than 950Mhz put it at 2.1 just to be safe. Have you tried a bios update so you can get higher than 247 on the FSB?
> 
> You can get a program called Memset for RAM timings - allows you to adjust them in Windows.


Yeah I did do a BIOS update to the most recent beta of 2010 (5001) my mobo is ASUS M2A-VM HDMI.

Btw, another crappy thing is I don't have selections for NB and SB, it's only NBSB.. both at the same clock, if I leave it on Auto, Everest tells me that they're both at 1.2v.

Weird thing is, I've seen a SS of another version of BIOS on this same mobo that allowed .5 increments of the multiplier, whereas in my previous and current version only has 1.0 increments.


----------



## kevr

Well, I still can't get a stable OC on this Processor/Mobo/Ram.. not sure what the hell I'm doing wrong.









Guess I'll leave this at a minimal OC or stock.. sucks.

(Keep getting FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4)


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm yes I get those rounding errors sometimes aswell. You still using the 14x multiplier?


----------



## kevr

Nah, I took it to 15x again just now.

FSB: 221
Multi: 15x
HT: 4x
CPU Volt: 1.45v
NBSB: 1.4v
RAM: 800MHz at 5-5-5-15-2T
DDR2 Volt: 2.00v

Still rounding errors..

This motherboard blows D:

Just read temps, it seems during Prime/Orthos testing Core #1 goes up to 60-63c, I read somewhere that could be the reason for instability

OK. I've rigged up an external fan to blow right into the CPU area from the outside and temps seem to be stabilizing during Prime95 testing at 56-58c. I've not gotten a rounding error yet, I'll continue testing overnight. I'll report in the noon time tomorrow.


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm thats really strange. It is definitely your mobo though.


----------



## WBaS

And definitely try to keep temps below 60C.


----------



## FOX_1704

Hi everyone, just became a member. Completely new to overclocking and looking for all the help that I can get! I just started increasing the performance of my Acer M5100. added a new OC GPU ATI HD4850, Corsair 550W Power Supply and looking into OC my AMD 64 x2 6000+. sorry I don't know any info about mobo. Not interested in extreme increase, 3.3-3.4Ghz would be perfect! should probably get myself some decent cooling system though.. So far I've noticed you all seem to be using CPU-Z and ATITool or something similar. any suggestions to start me off?


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Fox, welcome to OCN









Most 6000+ I've seen can get to 3.3 easy enough. Getting over that depends on the motherboard. Do you know what chipset it is?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FOX_1704;15542838*
> Hi everyone, just became a member. Completely new to overclocking and looking for all the help that I can get! I just started increasing the performance of my Acer M5100. added a new OC GPU ATI HD4850, Corsair 550W Power Supply and looking into OC my AMD 64 x2 6000+. sorry I don't know any info about mobo. Not interested in extreme increase, 3.3-3.4Ghz would be perfect! should probably get myself some decent cooling system though.. So far I've noticed you all seem to be using CPU-Z and ATITool or something similar. any suggestions to start me off?


Welcome to OCN and the 6000+ club!







I'd suggest going through the links and stickies on overclocking. Take your time and have fun while doing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;15543200*
> Hey Fox, welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most 6000+ I've seen can get to 3.3 easy enough. Getting over that depends on the motherboard. Do you know what chipset it is?


For some reason I had a hard time getting higher than 3.3Ghz. Either a bad chip or a bad mobo. It's crazy to compare what this chip can do and what the new intel chips can OC to. It's actually depressing haha.


----------



## jon-com

Hi I have a question, which power supply watts should I get for this CPU
I am biulding a computer its a ASUS M4N78 Pro NVIDIA GeForce 8300, 4gb ram, AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3 GHz AM2 Dual Core.
I have a 600w power supply that just short circuited on me and I need to get a new power supply unit
Im thinking 650w would work but I might be wrong, maybe a 700 - 750w would work
What do you guys think?


----------



## mapesdhs

650W is more than enough for a low-spec system like that. I'm using 750W units perfectly ok to drive overclocked i7 870 systems
with two GTX 460s, 8GB RAM, etc.

If you're worried, get one of those power-monitoring units that plugs into the wall, so one can see the wattage being drawn, etc.
I often find the power draw is much less than one might assume.

Ian.


----------



## sidkid78

after a day of messing with my girlfriends comp, this is what ive come up with

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401728


----------



## BioZombie

i did make it to 3500 once windows seemed stable everything worked good but kept getting errors with prime about 15 min into it 3300 is what mine is clocked at... what were the temps like mine runs about 50 idle


----------



## sidkid78

temps at idle are running at 46C. I added 3 fans, two are intakes, just cause it makes me feel better. runs smooth for gaming but gfx card is a big bottleneck. So i OC'd it as well. I'm sure i could get 3400, stable. 3500 i would prolly need dry ice lol


----------



## Atomic330

1) Reference clock: 3.1Ghz
2) Multiplier: x 15.0
3) CPU clock (yes it would be nice so people can just look and not have to do the math): 4.1Ghz
4) Vcore: 1.5
5) HTT multiplier: 1.3Ghz
6) Stability test & time run: 15mins after overclocking to see if its stable
7) Temp while running test & program used: 50ºC I used Prime 95 for 1hour to see if it was stable and to see the temps and CPU sutff i used SpeedFan and CPU-Z
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any): ASUS Silent Square


"EDIT1"- i had to fit the CPU cooler with alot of Zipties around the CPU socket to make it fit and rawl plugs to make the socket tight enough so the CPU isnt loose. The Thermal paste is the Cooler Master High Performance.

MotherBoard info:


CPU Cooler
.

"EDIT2"- Motherboard info and CPU cooler images posted.


----------



## TikTiki

I hope it's not too late for a necro... 6 months is quite a long time.
Found this in a pile of old parts.
Built a "gaming" rig with it and OCed the little 6000+ a bit.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2656689

1) Reference clock *256MHz*
2) Multiplier *x13*
3) CPU clock *3319MHz*
4) vcore *1.475v*
5) HTT multiplier *x4 (800)*
6) Stability test & time run *Wprime 1024M + Prime95-64 4hours + SuperPi 1M*
7) Temp while running test & program used *Max temp in HWMon 57c. Idle 34c*
8) CPU cooler & any modifications done to it (if any) *Stock Phenom II heat-pipe cooler, stock fan.*

This one is JH-F3 stepping.
Mobo is a Crosshair II Formula
4Gb RAM (And I just realized I had 667 and 800 mixed in the pair...)
Twin GTX280 SLi

Aaaannd a cheap ass case:


----------



## WBaS

Nice haha. Glad to see there are still a few 6000+ out there


----------



## DrBiased

1) 214.14Mhz
2) 15x
3) 3212Mhz
4) 1.350
5) 5x
6) Stability test? I live on the edge!
7) Well I havent used any official test but the highest I have seen it go is 59C, quite a spike though.
8) Cooler... well this is embarassing... A stock Dell cooler for a Dimension E521

Also should point out I have the Windsor chip, but then again this was a $250 rebuild project and it works quite well. I have had 1 crash while it was left unattended, I don't know why the bios alerted me of a "thermal incident" while I was rebooting. I was doing simple web browsing and was monitoring the temps. Also the mother board is by dell so it does not have a way to check its own temp. But I have the fastest Dell Dimension E521 on earth.


----------



## WBaS

I'm honored that your first post was here in this awesome thread! Welcome to OCN!









For a $250 rig, I wouldn't expect any special cooling. It sounds like your system is a little unstable though, so make sure you run some tests. Watch your temps during the testing as it may spike pretty high. I'd cancel the test if it got any higher than 60C. These chips really don't like to OC. It's fun to try, but with your cooling you may not be able to OC it much and keep it at a reasonable temperature. I doubt the 200Mhz will make much difference in real world performance. Good luck and once again, welcome to OCN!


----------



## DrBiased

I am still very confused on that issue though, there is no way that it should have overheated to that point. I monitor my temps constantly and after a couple hours of Just Cause 2 the highest recorded temp was 59C spike and hovering at 54C the rest of the time. The machine crashed while idling, not even a 2% load... I think it may be an issue with the Dell mobo.

I will be testing it soon but currently I am modifying the case so it's a bit less "2006 I know nothing about computers" Dell. Cooling has now become a priority as I spotted a GPU cooling issue, the CPU fan pulls air from the front of the case over the heat sink and into the back of the case. There it is sucked up and down by the PSU and GPU. Also temps did not change before and after the over clock. I'll take some pics when I get a chance.




(Only the mobo and CPU are in ATM)

Edit: less lazy than I thought, added images.


----------



## nRRe

Guess I'll post here. Just had a friend give me his old desktop. Has this wonderful 6000+ with the stock heat sync and fan. Has 2 one gb ram sticks and 2 512mb sticks. Integrated 4200hd graphics.

Looking at maybe adding in a cheap radeon 6670 card and see if it will crossfire.

In process of tearing down the case and cleaning it. Will post pics later I suppose.

Has an Asus m4a785-m mobo.


----------



## mapesdhs

I feel I should point out, for about the same cost as a new 6670, aren't you better off just getting a used GTX 460 1GB
which would be twice as fast? That would be a lot cheaper than two 6670s, faster than 6670 CF, use less power and
only use one slot.

And btw, at the performance level of a GTX 460, there's little point adding a 2nd card for SLI/CF anyway when the
CPU is only a 6000+; such a chip just isn't quick enough to feed the data required for that level of GPU speed. I've
benchmarked these scenarios to death. See my SGI site for full details ( Google "ian SGI pc benchmarks", look in the
section called, "PC Benchmarks, Advice and Information").

Ian.

PS. If you prefer AMD gfx, a 5850 is typically similar or slower than a GTX 460, while a 5870 is a decent bit quicker;
various vendor models & clocks mean there's lots of overlap (my 850MHz EVGA GTX 460 FTWs blow my Sapphire
5850 Extremes away completely, but the 5850s are better than 'basic' 700MHz 460s).


----------



## nRRe

Gigabyte 6670 1gb

thats the graphics card i was looking at

if anything i may try and jump to a 7770, i'm selling some things to continue working on this a little bit. i dont plan on doing A LOT with it but just to tinker with until i decide to really build a desktop for gaming (fx-8350 w/radeon 7950 setup planned so far)

here are some pics of it mostly disassembled.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRRe*
> 
> Just had a friend give me his old desktop...Has an Asus m4a785-m mobo.


Thats a decent MoBo, I had the M4A785 _TD-M_ and regret selling it. I was able to push an Athlon II X2 to 4GHz stable on it.


----------



## *ka24e*

I've been tempted to grab an A64 for nostalgia sake. I had a Brisbane 5000+ that ran at 3.2ghz (1.5'ish volts) on air. I'd love to see what a 5000+ or 6000+ Brisbane would do on a proper water cooling setup.


----------



## nRRe

Sticker Panel showing the specs, obviously nothing amazing, but it has HDMI out...so i'm like, "perfect HTPC" for the time being until I get a monitor to use on it.

Also, Tech Inspector Cat was checking my cabling...which is atrocious because of the power supply being non-modular and the case having now where to route cables. Booted up first try though. Redid the heatsync with Arctic Silver Ceramique. Gonna redo the paste on my laptop as well with the stuff.


----------



## nRRe

just ordered a radeon 7750 1gb card for it. will game better than my laptop.
plan on running 2 19" monitors out of it. if it holds up.


----------



## nRRe

Well here it is

athlon 64 x2 6000+

2x2gb DDR2 Crucial (upgraded from 2x1gb 2x512mb)

HiS Radeon 7750 1gb DDR5

and some sick cable management


----------



## DrBiased

Does anyone else get quite a large (8C) temperature difference between both cores of this CPU(Windsor)? During a test with Prime95 I got 60C in core 1 and 52C in core 2.
Also, the 2nd core becomes unstable above 3.2GHz for me and both become unstable at 3.3GHz. I assume this is an issue with my mobo because I can only increase the FSB via Clockgen(bloody Dells). I usually run at 216*15 which is relatively stable, but FSBs above that cause the second core shuts off in the Prime test.


----------



## nRRe

I wasn't OCd and had temp differences like that.

I swapped in Phenom x4 9550 now though.


----------



## mapesdhs

I've been away from fiddling with 6000+ stuff for a while (must confess I was doing lots of Intel oc'ing;
i3 550 @ 4.7, 2700K @ 5.0, 3930K @ 4.7, etc.), but I'm back! 8)

With a different mbd though. The M2N32 WS Pro was too much of a problem child for easy oc'ing,
so I've bagged some other boards instead (Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 and ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe),
and some more chips (another 6000+, several 965s, Athlon II X2 250, Athlon II X4 635, Athlon X2 7750,
Athlon II X2 240e). Stilll hunting for a 1090T, but in the meantime I'm starting the fun once more with the
2nd 6000+ in the M3N-HT Deluxe.

As I type, I'm following one of the guides to find the max reference clock, so early stages yet; it's crunching
away in Orthos with a 285 ref clock and 1415 HT link (blimey), but the BIOS has thrown up a couple of
oddities. Unlike some other boards I have, when a setting is on Auto the BIOS does not show the current
value it's using; thus, I don't know what the default voltages are for VDDA. NB-V, etc. Inparticular I'd like to
know the default mbd chipset voltage; does anyone know?

Presumably at some point as I increase the ref clock, the HT link will become unstable and I'll have to drop
the HT multi down to 4; however, maybe some extra mbd voltage would let it carry on ok a bit longer, but
without knowing what the default voltages are I'm kinda guessing somewhat more than I'd like as to what
to set and by how much I can increase each setting.

So, anyone else here using an M3N-HT Deluxe?

Ian.

PS. One thing's for certain, this 6000+ is definitely a better sample. Just with early messing about at
random it runs ok at 3.3 at least; could never do that with the chip on my M2N32 WS Pro.


----------



## PhyseeeK

Core Speed: 3321.5 MHz
FSB: 221.4
Multi: 15
HT Link: 1107.2 MHz
Memory: Corsair DDR2, 415.2 MHz (Timings: 6-6-6-12-18 2T), 1.9 V


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRRe*
> 
> Well here it is
> 
> athlon 64 x2 6000+
> 
> 2x2gb DDR2 Crucial (upgraded from 2x1gb 2x512mb)
> 
> HiS Radeon 7750 1gb DDR5
> 
> and some sick cable management


Does your CPU bottleneck the 7750 ?


----------



## nRRe

i don't think so.

i know when I upgraded to an ASUS gtx660 it did.

With the Athlon my Valley benchmarks were a good 4-5 FPS lower than when I upgraded to an i5-4670k.


----------



## OverCorrupt

Hello there, sorry for the resurrection, but just got back into overclocking (its been 10+ years) and wanted to see if anyone was still running these. anyways heres my specs thus far.

1) 211FSB
2) 15x CPU Mult
3) 3165Mhz
4) 1.4v
5) x5 HT
6) 30 minutes Prime95
7) Full CPU load by [email protected] and Prime95 for 30 minutes also many video games after 2 days was max 46C on HWM since overclock.
8) CM Hyper 212 Evo with dual cougar vortex's
9) stepping 3

I know i can do better, but this was just a quick OC attempt with limited time, will try out different multipliers another day. couldnt get any more stable on 15x mult, but i think its due to my ram, its specced for 2.1v but mobo cant do any more than 1.95v, i know thats gotta be hurting it. Not to mention 4 sticks of 2gigs OCZ DDR2-6400. a bit outdated but dont see any reason to spend 200$ on some 1.8v 1066 ram. would rather throw that towards my other build im planning in the very near future.


----------



## mapesdhs

I recommend reading some of the AM2 overclocking guides. I think this is one of the main guides I used,
though there are many others. :

http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_100

Beforehand, somewhat stabbing in the dark, I managed 3.25GHz, but following the guide I was able
to reach 3.4GHz. Determining the maximum reference clock one can use is the 1st step; it's a time
consuming process to get the best results, but definitely worthwhile, and you'll learn a lot about
your board and the limits of the hardware. Using the same approach, I managed 4.1GHz with an
Athlon II X2 250 (up from a stock speed of 3GHz).

Ian.


----------



## OverCorrupt

ah! indeed thats actually the thread that i was reading and turned me on to this forum!

i was attempting to do it that strategic way, but when i set it to those specs, it ended up not even posting to bios. Then spent almost an hour isolating it and removing the battery to reset bios and also realizing that the thing preventing me from posting was the ram settings, i had limited time (i work way too much). So i just did a quick little OC to test the waters. will be attempting a full fledged assault without changing the ram settings later tonight in fact!

those are very incredible speeds right there! would love to have results like that! I see you do not have that rig in your sig anymore, what happened with it? wanted to see what kind of hardware you were using.


----------



## mapesdhs

OverCorrupt writes:
> ah! indeed thats actually the thread that i was reading and turned me on to this forum!










> realizing that the thing preventing me from posting was the ram settings, ...

Alas I found that the OCZ RAM I used was pretty awful for overclocking. By that I mean when the CPU was oc'd, the system
was not stable even when the RAM was within its normal limits. So I bought a couple of GSkill 4GB kits and that worked
far better, much easier to oc CPUs on every DDR2 mbd I've tried.

> i had limited time (i work way too much). ...

Ditto. It's an insane world. :\

> ... So i just did a quick little OC to test the waters. will be attempting a full
> fledged assault without changing the ram settings later tonight in fact!

It does take a long time to do it properly, isolating the ref clock first, etc. All too tempting to succumb to impatience and
cut corners, but doing it the hard way, methodically I mean, definitely produces better results. I intend to go back to my
1st 6000+ at some point, follow the same process, see what I can achieve. Probably the most unrewarding part is
sorting out the RAM setup, getting used to how the timings/speeds work, etc. One so just wants to get on with getting
the CPU itself oc'd.









> those are very incredible speeds right there! would love to have results like that! I see you do not have that rig in your
> sig anymore, what happened with it? wanted to see what kind of hardware you were using.

To be fair, the info I mentioned above refers to two different systems, though the first should have the same oc potential
as it's a good board (ASUS M2N32 WS Professional). I still use it sometimes, but not often; it has proper PCIX, so now
& then it's handy for sorting out SCSI disks people want for PC platforms, etc. It was my main PC for a while, but ASUS
never released a Phenom2 BIOS for it, so I gave up and switched to an i7 870, carried over my 8800GTs (which, I might
add, resulted in a doubling of 3D speed). The numerous AMD boards I have now are for benchmarking, not daily work.
Note that standard M2N32 boards can use the Ph2 via a modded BIOS (big thread here which has all the info), but alas
that's no good for my board as it would null the use of the PCIX slots.

The other 6000+ is on an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe, but as I say it's just for general benchmarking (in this case for testing
AM2 CPUs with NVIDIA cards & SLI), along with a whole bunch of others that are all open-air for benchmarking, ie. the
boards are not inside cases. Both 6000+ CPUs are cooled using a normal TRUE and two typical fans.

The GSkill kit I mentioned is the Pi Series, 2x2GB DDR2/1100, DIMM PN is F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI, 1.8 to 1.9V, 5/5/5/15 timings.
I bought two of them so that I could test with 8GB RAM on boards that can handle it. In general I don't try to overclock the
RAM (complicates testing too much), hence the purchase of kits which can run at high speeds anyway.

I do have other cased systems in use, including a 3930K with four GTX 580 3GB, but I've not yet created ocn profiles for them.
Other benchmarking boards include a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 for testing AM2/CF, which atm is fitted with the Athlon II X2 250
I mentioned earlier. I have an Asrock P45XE for S755/CF (a compromise I had to make as its CF is only x16/x8, but never mind,
it was the best I could get) and an ASUS Striker II Extreme (S2E) for S775/SLI (also bagged an EVGA 790i Ultra SLI before that,
but the EVGA is kinda redundant now - same chipset as the S2E, but the ASUS is a better board; I keep the EVGA in case the
ASUS goes flup). I also have Athlon II X4 640 and 7750 BE CPUs btw, neither on any board atm. The AM2 boards had to support
at least up to the 1090T, while the S775 boards had to support the 45nm Core2Quad (I bought a QX9650 for top-end testing,
along with a selection up the scale: P4/HT, PentiumD 945, E8400 and a Q6600). This greatly restricted what boards would be
suitable, took 3 years to obtain them all.

Basically I sought out boards that would let me test all four different older CPU/gfx combinations (AM2/CF, AM2/SLI, S775/CF,
S775/SLI), but always if possible with CF/SLI being supported at full x16/x16 (that was hard as so many boards are only 8/8,
or even 16/4), plus some newer boards for later Intel CPUs, ie. X58, P55, P67, Z68, X79, and recently a miniITX Z97 just for an
HTPC, though it'll mean I can at least get some results for the PentiumK G3258. I've not bought any newer AMD boards, don't
really see the point given the limited gains of newer models over the Ph2 (I have a 1090T).

I might get a board that can take the 8350 in the future, but it's not a priority, given the testing is for exploring 3D bottlenecks
related to CPU performance, which is covered just fine by the 1090T. However, it would be good to find a board that supports
the Ph2 but with DDR3, perhaps an AM3 or somesuch.

Btw, what cooler do you have on your system? Heat was a problem with my first 6000+. The 2nd was a better sample I think,
not quite so hot, but if you want some extra thermal headroom then I recommend the Corsair H80 or H100/i coolers, they
work very well, though I'd fit them with different fans for final use as the stock Corsair fans are too loud under full load (I use
Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM for final builds, but for benchmarking using the TRUE heatsinks I mostly use Gelid Wing Blue,
or when going for max possible speed, some insane Yate Loons that sound like they're trying to take off for orbit).

Ian.

PS. I've included some reference links above in places, hope that's useful.


----------



## OverCorrupt

>Alas I found that the OCZ RAM I used was pretty awful for overclocking.

yea found that out, but i think one of my sticks may also be burnt out. anytime i choose settings other than auto, it fails to boot to BIOS. hinders the isolation method quite a bit as the ram will always be enabled at full speed, i can test out some more numbers today on the RAM to see if thats 100% true that i cant change its timing.

>All too tempting to succumb to impatience and cut corners,

indeed lol

>The GSkill kit I mentioned is the Pi Series, 2x2GB DDR2/1100, DIMM PN is F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI, 1.8 to 1.9V, 5/5/5/15 timings.
I bought two of them so that I could test with 8GB RAM on boards that can handle it. In general I don't try to overclock the
RAM (complicates testing too much), hence the purchase of kits which can run at high speeds anyway.

yea been looking around for a good set of ram, but seeing as i require 8gb for windows 8, spending nearly 200$ on ram for an old rig isnt on my priorities. unless i can find some cheap used ones i think im gonna have to stick w my crap for now. in a perfect world i totally would grab 2 of those kits right now! lol

>Btw, what cooler do you have on your system? Heat was a problem with my first 6000+. The 2nd was a better sample I think,
not quite so hot, but if you want some extra thermal headroom then I recommend the Corsair H80 or H100/i coolers, they
work very well, though I'd fit them with different fans for final use as the stock Corsair fans are too loud under full load (I use
Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM for final builds, but for benchmarking using the TRUE heatsinks I mostly use Gelid Wing Blue,
or when going for max possible speed, some insane Yate Loons that sound like they're trying to take off for orbit).

Running on a coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo with dual cougar vortexes right now (bought it since i can use it on this socket and the one i plan on going to in the near future(FM2+) so id use it here till i built my new rig. And its keeping it very cool! dont see temps under full load above 46C so temps arent a problem for me lol.

>PS. I've included some reference links above in places, hope that's useful

thanks will be checking in on them later today, although i will be skipping modding my BIOS but nice read regardless!.

and nice specs on all the hardware! wish i had a closet full of that stuff lol. Got any spare ram? lol.

>or when going for max possible speed, some insane Yate Loons that sound like they're trying to take off for orbit).

LOL i know that all too well, had an old thermaltake volcano 12 for my first build(amd athlon XP 3000+) that you could hear if it was on on different floors!

But all in all, i may have to give up trying to get extra speed out of this core unless i run into some unused cash for ram. Maybe when i steal this HD back for my new rig (just bought 256gb SSD crucial MX100), i can drop a dual channel kit and just run 4gb on windows 7.


----------

